# Knieschoner All Mountain



## Deleted 224116 (26. April 2012)

Hi,

hab schon die suchfunktion bemüht aber nur veraltete Threads gefunden mit Angeboten die es nicht mehr gibt...

kann jemand aktuelle Knieschoner empfehlen unter 50 Euro?
Keine Downhill oder Freeride Schoner, nur für All Mountain Touren gedacht damit ich meine Knie bei Stößen oder Stürzen im Ernstfall vor dem Gröbsten bewahren kann.

Gerne auch welche die etwas übers Knie hinaus gehen (Schienbein), wobei das unter 50 Euro wohl schwierig wird.

Was haltet ihr von den iXS Hack Series Knee Guard mod. 2012 z.B.?

Danke für Tipps!


----------



## schloe (27. April 2012)

die Hack halten nicht viel ab, die hier sind besser (Gr. S auf 15â¬ reduziert) http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/protektoren/ixs-knieschoner-slope-series-slope-style/11243.html
oder hier, Gr. M+L fÃ¼r 49â¬ http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/protektoren/bluegrass-knieschuetzer-bobcat-d3o/272433.html oder Hartschale fÃ¼r Knie+Schienbein von Dainese Gr. M+L 50â¬ statt 75â¬ http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidung/protektoren/dainese-performance-knee-guard-/223592.html
ich hab die oÂ´neal Sinner mit den Dirt Shin guards, die sind top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (27. April 2012)

Hi danke für die Tipps, bestelle mir die 15 Euro dinger, bei dem preis kann man wohl nix falsch machen und hat gute Bewertungen!

Gruß


----------



## Hacky 2003 (27. April 2012)

Hallo
Will mich hier mal einklinken. Wie finde ich am besten herraus welche Größe ich brauche bei Knieschoner will sie auch für All Mountain benutzen. Kann ich mich nach der Kleidergrösse richten. Für euer Feedback schon mal besten Dank. 
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Tob1as (28. April 2012)

Manche Hersteller haben Größenangaben zum Nachmessen.

Nachschlagewerk von Hibike

Ansonsten bei den Kollegen am Spot Anprobieren - und gleich mal nachfragen wie zufrieden sie sind


----------



## bluehusky22 (29. April 2012)

Suche ebenfalls solche "kürzere" Dinger für Trail Touren (für das Downhillen habe ich die IXS Rinderknecht Assault)

Welche könnt ihr mir da empfehlen ?

Ellbogen:
http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=a47b737e-c5ba-458a-ac34-f8d623aad927

Knie:
http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=f0c148ed-9e99-46b7-8fb4-f98f632ed639

und was ist der Unterschied zu dieser:
http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=dfc6c938-21b3-4952-aded-1f7ec8516264

oder lieber die "Slope" Serie von IXS`?


----------



## hnx (29. April 2012)

Was erwartest du dir von dem kurzen Schonern?


----------



## Deleted 28330 (30. April 2012)

ich kann die 661c kyle strait schoner empfehlen. die sind super bequem und leicht. protektoren mit integriertem schienbeinschutz sind nicht ganz so bequem, die rutschen gerne vom knie runter - zum hochradeln sehr unbequem.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (30. April 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Was erwartest du dir von dem kurzen Schonern?



Meinst du mich?
Also ich erwarte von solchen kurzen Schonern eigentlich nur, dass sie meine Knie bzw. deren empfindlichste Stellen schützen, wenn ich mal stürzen sollte.
Sie sollen weder kugelsicher sein noch irgendwelche 3 Meter drops abdämpfen.


----------



## hnx (30. April 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Meinst du mich?
> Also ich erwarte von solchen kurzen Schonern eigentlich nur, dass sie meine Knie bzw. deren empfindlichste Stellen schützen, wenn ich mal stürzen sollte.
> Sie sollen weder kugelsicher sein noch irgendwelche 3 Meter drops abdämpfen.



Ne  meinte eher bluehusky22. Er hat ja schon die mMn bequemsten Hartschalen Protektoren und es würde imho keinen Sinn machen zusätzlich noch Schaum Schoner zu holen, denn die meisten werden sowohl wärmer als auch einengender sein am Knie.

Am meisten haben mich die d3o bluegrass Schaum Schoner plus die neuen TLD mit dem X-Strumpf überzeugt. Hätte ich nicht zu dicke Oberschenkel vom Schwimmen wären es sicher die von bluegrass geworden. Der Klassiker waren sicher die von 661. Wie Alex m schon sagte, Schaum Schone mit Schienbein Schutz sind bissl problematisch.


----------



## bluehusky22 (30. April 2012)

Bin eine "Sie", no probs 

Denke nicht das die IXS Schoners bequem für lange Touren sind, deshalb die Anfrage für die "kürzere" Variante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schloe (30. April 2012)

Hey,
hier mal meine Erfahrung mit den O´neal Sinner+O´neal dirt shin guards:

+ sehr bequem, weil der Schaum durch die Körpertemperatur weich wird
+ Touren gehen damit super, nach 5Min. merkt man sie nicht mehr
+ schützen sehr gut weil sie das Knie komplett umschließen, Dämpfen super (mehrfach selbst getestet)
+ rutschen nicht
+ flexibler als Hartschale für Knie+Schienbein: zusammen mit den Shin guards ist das ganze Bein geschützt, aber man kann sie auch alleine fahren


- sind eben ziemlich warm , war bis jetzt aber kein Problem und ist nach 5Min. vergessen

Fazit: ich würde sie jederzeit wieder kaufen, weil sie super schützen und ich sie während der ganzen Tour anlassen kann (müsste sie hier sonst 20X pro tour an- und ausziehen, kam nicht in Frage).
Wenn ich jetzt welche bräuchte, würde ich mir wegen dem Preis wohl die bluegrass holen, die sind ja ähnlich.


----------



## bluehusky22 (30. April 2012)

Trägst du ebenfalls auch die Ellbogenschonern von den "Sinner" oder werden Ellbogenschoneren weniger bei Touren bevorzugt ?

Ja von den O'Neals habe ich auch schon positives gehört, du meinst diese ?:

http://www.2wheel-distribution.com/shop/?content=detail&id=27098&kol=2&menuid=126&marke=oneal


----------



## schloe (30. April 2012)

genau die, hab die mal fÃ¼r 50â¬ im Angebot geschossen

Ellbogen hÃ¤tte ich schon Ã¶fter gebraucht, will mich aber irgendwie auch nicht komplett einpacken. Mal schauen

Kommt halt auch sehr darauf an, was du fÃ¤hrst


----------



## Deleted 224116 (1. Mai 2012)

Hi,
habe die 15 Euro runtergesetzten IXS Schoner jetzt mal ausprobiert, bei dem Preis kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen.
Allerdings sind sie mir doch deutlich zu warm und einige Nähte reißen schon nach 1 mal fahren 

Merkwürdig, also kann nur empfehlen dünnere und kühlere Schoner zu kaufen.
Ich fahr gern auch bei 25-30 Grad und da ist es mir trotz Fahrtwind zu warm!!!

Wenn jemand noch schöne dünne Knieschoner und Ellbogenschoner empfehlen kann, die man kaum spürt, immer her damit.... !


----------



## Michael1989 (1. Mai 2012)

Ja die SixSixOne Kyle Strait Knee Guard sind klasse...sind nach kurzer Eintragungszeit sehr angenehm zu fahren  

http://www.rider-store.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2187

Sind hier Geld aber wert !!


----------



## hnx (1. Mai 2012)

Gibt es keine. Da sind Hartschalenschoner besser belüftet. Ganz einfacher Grund, der Schaum kann nicht wie Plastik einfach aufgenäht werden, sondern muss immer irgendwie eingearbeitet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluehusky22 (1. Mai 2012)

Ich frage mich nun, ob ich für Touren/Trails auch nicht gerade die IXS Rinderknecht verwende solle, was meint ihr ? Sind die "kürzeren" nicht angenehmer bei solchen Touren ?


----------



## schloe (1. Mai 2012)

probiers aus, wenn es angenehm ist, ist doch alles in Butter und du kannst dir die Kohle sparen


----------



## bluehusky22 (1. Mai 2012)

Ich mache es mal so, kaufen kann ich die "Kürzeren" dann immer noch


----------



## schloe (1. Mai 2012)

P.S. hab gerade zufällig die O´Neal Sinner bei Hibike für 59 gesehen http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Knieschuetzer-Gr-S-schwarz-rot-Mod-2011.html


----------



## bluehusky22 (1. Mai 2012)

Wenn die "Kürzere" werde ich mir mal die O'Neal Sinner anschauen


----------



## xTr3Me (1. Mai 2012)

Was ist denn mit den 661 Evo Knee, taugen die? Ich bräuchte schon nen brauchbaren Schutz für Stolperbiken. Taugen diese verhärtenden Schaumstoffe wenn man auf einen mehr oder weniger spitzigen Felsen knallt oder helfen da dann nur die Hartschalen-Protektoren?


----------



## Deleted 224116 (2. Mai 2012)

Hmm bislang werd ich aus den Vorschlägen auch nicht schlau.
Die 661 Kyle Strait finde ich nirgendwo - den verlinkten Shop kenne ich nicht, gibts die auch woanders?

Sonst noch empfehlungen?
Sind für AM Fahrer auch diese ganzen Hartschalen dinger empfehlenswert?


----------



## FXP_Freak (2. Mai 2012)

Jetzt muß ich auch mal ne frage stellen.
Bin bislang meine touren und downhill mit meinen raceface rally fr gefahren welche auch super bequem sind aber ich würde jetzt gerne für die touren und speziell für kommende transalp auch kurze knieschoner haben wollen.

Ich hatte jetzt ansich vor mir die raceface ambush kneeschoner zu holen um die bei der transalp mal bequem im rucksack zu verstauen.
aber wie vrhält sich das denn vom gewicht zwischen kurzen d3o und den hartschalenschonern. 
Welche sind denn leichter ?


----------



## crazy.man77 (2. Mai 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Die 661 Kyle Strait finde ich nirgendwo - den verlinkten Shop kenne ich nicht, gibts die auch woanders?



Hi, such mal nach den 661 Rage Knieschonern. Das sind wohl die Nachfolger der kyle strait. Ich habe die Rage auch bestellt und am Montag bekommen, bisher aber nur anprobiert und noch nicht gefahren. Erster Eindruck: Passform sehr gut und auch bequem Mal schauen, wie sich die Teile bei der ersten Ausfahrt machen.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (2. Mai 2012)

crazy.man77 schrieb:


> Hi, such mal nach den 661 Rage Knieschonern. Das sind wohl die Nachfolger der kyle strait. Ich habe die Rage auch bestellt und am Montag bekommen, bisher aber nur anprobiert und noch nicht gefahren. Erster Eindruck: Passform sehr gut und auch bequem Mal schauen, wie sich die Teile bei der ersten Ausfahrt machen.



Danke für den Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (2. Mai 2012)

Bin jetzt am überlegen zwischen O'Neal Sinner und 661 Evo Knee... Meinungen dazu?


----------



## Deleted 224116 (2. Mai 2012)

Hab mir jetzt erstmal 

661 Rage Knie

http://www.amazon.de/SIXSIXONE-Knie...UTF8&coliid=IE8CNIFVC5CHF&colid=3GEDBK6WQFWC0

und 

661 Riot Ellbogen

http://www.amazon.de/SIXSIXONE-Ellb...TF8&coliid=I3DD2X00IXH06K&colid=3GEDBK6WQFWC0

auf den Wunschzettel gepackt für Knie und Ellbogen


----------



## fknobel (2. Mai 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bin jetzt am überlegen zwischen O'Neal Sinner und 661 Evo Knee... Meinungen dazu?



Hab mir am Samstag selber neu Knieschobe gekauft. Wollte mir erst die 661 Evo Knee Kaufen, bis ich dann mal die ONeal Sinner anprobiert hab. Da nach war die Sache klar, hab die ONeal genommen! Passen mir sehr viel besser als die 661 und sind sehr bequem. Bin dann am Montag das erste mal länger gefahren... einfach Top! Aber letztendlich müssen sie dir passen. Insofern Anprobieren...


----------



## valdus (2. Mai 2012)

Hi,

also ich kann diese Schoner hier nur jedem empfehlen.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30674_Evo-Knieschoner-Modell-2012-.html

Sind zwar nicht gerade günstig dafür aber ihr Geld wirklich wert.
Sind sehr bequem zu tragen und ich finde auch vom schwitzen her hält es sich in Grenzen, sind halt schon warm aber in einem Rahmen der ertragbar ist, meiner Meinung nach.
Sie sind denke ich vor allem gut zu tragen, weil sie unten keinen Klettverschluss haben, darum kann da schon mal nichts drücken.

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich wirklich sehr empfindlich bin bei allen Sachen die iwie. stören oder eben nicht so angenehm sind und mich haben die Schoner wirklich überzeugt.

MfG


----------



## -Soulride- (2. Mai 2012)

Ich klink mich mal kurz ein, mich interessiert das Thema auch. Ich hab momentan die 661 Riot im Auge. Die sollten noch eine Hartschale haben (das kommt irgendwie nirgends so genau raus  ) aber nicht sonderlich dick auftragen. Preis sollte auch noch in Ordnung gehen. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## hnx (2. Mai 2012)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Ich klink mich mal kurz ein, mich interessiert das Thema auch. Ich hab momentan die 661 Riot im Auge. Die sollten noch eine Hartschale haben (das kommt irgendwie nirgends so genau raus  ) aber nicht sonderlich dick auftragen. Preis sollte auch noch in Ordnung gehen. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?



Außer das sie mir in keiner Größe richtig gepasst haben kann ich da nicht viel zu sagen.
Waren selbst in "zu groß" noch unbequem, da die Schale innen nicht gepolstert ist und dauernd irgendwo gedrückt hat. Ist aber wohl ein Feature, denn die Verarbeitung an sich war sauber.
Kamen mir in den paar Minuten wo ich sie getragen habe recht starr vor. Da wird der Schutz außerhalb der Platten, ähnlich wie bei DH-Hosen, über einen sehr festen Stoff erkauft, bei den Riot ist der allerdings recht dünn. Ob das dauerhaft hält, ich würde nicht drauf wetten wollen.
Durch den Stoff bedingt dehnten die sich auch nicht so wie man es von den Schaumschonern kennt. Selbst mein Kumpel mit Bohnenstangen (im Vergleich zu meinen ) hatte Probleme damit.


----------



## bluehusky22 (2. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe mir heute die O'Neal Sinner gekauft, passten wie angegossen und rutschen nicht, kann sie empfehlen !

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der IXS Assault und der Rinderknecht Version ?


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Berichte. Scheinbar sind beide Schoner gut, also Sinner und Evo Knee. Ich schlaf noch mal drüber..


----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. Mai 2012)

Hab den Oneal Sinner...is ne Bombe!!
Egal ob Alpen, bikepark oder Hometrails!!

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (4. Mai 2012)

Glaube die meisten EMpfehlungen kamen jetzt mit Abstand für Oneal Sinner.
Werde mir dann Ende Juni zum Geburtstag die Oneal Sinner für Knie und Ellbogen gönnen.
Sind zwar mit 50 bzw. 70 Euro nicht gerade günstig aber die Sicherheit ist es einem ja wert.


----------



## teatimetom (4. Mai 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Glaube die meisten EMpfehlungen kamen jetzt mit Abstand für Oneal Sinner.
> Werde mir dann Ende Juni zum Geburtstag die Oneal Sinner für Knie und Ellbogen gönnen.
> Sind zwar mit 50 bzw. 70 Euro nicht gerade günstig aber die Sicherheit ist es einem ja wert.



Hey Whistler!
kaufen 
hab die Sinner, Top Dinger.
hab nebendran auch noch die Race Face ambush kniesschoner, mit d3o statt sas-tech. 
Die beiden schoner nehmen sich nicht viel, ich fahr sie abwechselnd.
Nimm einfach die die du billiger bekommst


----------



## US. (8. Mai 2012)

bluehusky22 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der IXS Assault und der Rinderknecht Version ?



Die Rinderknecht signature Version hat einen bessern Strumpf mit Silikoneinlage. Ferner ist die Anbindung der Strapse besser verarbeitet.
Ingesamt wertiger und für mich besser sitzend.

Ich nutze die IXS Signature Hartschalenschoner mit Gelenk.
Hatte aber auch eine lange Lernphase 

1. Sie sind besser belüftet als jede Kombination aus Weichschonern
2. Schutzwirkung optimal
3. Sie sind leicht. Wiegen nicht mehr als Weichknieschoner und sind erheblich leichter als eine Kombination aus 661 Kylestrait+Schienbeinschoner
4. Lassen sich ganz einfach an einen Rucksack strapsen (z.B. Evoc) und nehmen so keinen Platz im Rucksack weg.
5. Lassen sich so leicht an- und ausziehen, daß man sie auch für kurze Abfahrten gerne nutzt.

Die Dinge sind eben nicht immer das was sie zu sein scheinen.
Die sog. Allmountain-Schoner sind aus meiner Sicht in keinem Kriterium im Vorteil. Bei Ellbogenschonern das gleiche. Habe erst kürzlich noch 661 Ryot erstanden. Unbrauchbar unbequem, schwer und Schutzwirkung fraglich.
Da nehm ich lieber alte Dainese die noch den Unterarm schützen, weniger wiegen und volle Beweglichkeit ermöglichen.

Als Denkanstoß für die, die "leichte" Schoner suchen...

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo Uwe, 
das hört sich alles sehr vernünftig an,aber wie gut eignen sich denn die IXS Signature zum Pedalieren? Das schöne an den "weichen" Schonern ist ja gerade, dass man damit auch mal ein ganzes Stück fahren kann. Falls die Strecke zur nächsten Abfahrt länger wird streift man sie nach unten und dreht sie am Unterschenkel nach außen, so stören sie kaum.


----------



## crazy.man77 (8. Mai 2012)

der Vorteil von den "weicheren Dingern" ist aber, dass ich sie die ganze Tour über anlassen kann. Ich habe die 661 Rage, und die sitzen so bequem, dass man die kaum merkt, wie normale Knielinge. Immer an- und ausziehen entfällt also. Das empfinde ich als Vorteil. Klar muss man bei der Schutzwirkung Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## hnx (8. Mai 2012)

Ich fahr mit den IXS Assault auch mal 30-40km ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluehusky22 (8. Mai 2012)

Muss "US." recht geben, ist der Vorteil der IXS Schonern und der langen allgemein


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Mai 2012)

Scheuert da nichts oder drückt/stört?


----------



## vitaminc (8. Mai 2012)

Fahre ebenfalls die ONeal Sinner, ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich sie nur für Touren ab S2 Trails anziehe. Für normale AM/CC Touren verzichte ich wenn es warm ist einfach darauf, da ich schon heftig unter den Dingern schwitze. Im Winter/Herbst hingegen halten diese schön warm.

Ingesamt vermitteln die Sinner aber ein ungemein sicheres Gefühl und tragen sich sehr flexibel/komfortabel. Stören bei Touren kaum, bis auf eben die zusätzliche Schweißbildung im Sommer.


----------



## US. (8. Mai 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> das hört sich alles sehr vernünftig an,aber wie gut eignen sich denn die IXS Signature zum Pedalieren? Das schöne an den "weichen" Schonern ist ja gerade, dass man damit auch mal ein ganzes Stück fahren kann. Falls die Strecke zur nächsten Abfahrt länger wird streift man sie nach unten und dreht sie am Unterschenkel nach außen, so stören sie kaum.



Pedalieren geht erstaunlich gut. Ich möchte damit zwar keine "normale" Biketour machen, aber dazu laden die Weichlinge auch nicht ein.
Die IXS haben ein "Scharnier unterhalb des Knies und halten oberhalb des Knies durch einen Elastikbund. Hab noch Dainese-Hartschoner, die sich aber weniger eignen.
Insbesondere sind sie beim Pedalieren aber bequemer als die Kombination aus Weichknieschoner + Schienbeinschoner.
Und eben schnell abgemacht wenns bergauf geht.

Für All Mountain stelle ich mir aber wenn schon was richtig leichtes vor.
Die g-form würd ich hierfür mal probieren wollen:
http://g-form.com/products/knee-pad/

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## dusiema (8. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mir fox launch pro knieschoner bestellt. Sind heute gekommen. Konnte sie daher noch nicht testen, aber natürlich mal anziehen. Machen bei der ersten Anprobe einen sehr guten Eindruck.
Anbei ein schlechtes Foto.


----------



## xTr3Me (9. Mai 2012)

Tjo ich mein eher "Endurotouren" .. was auch immer das ist. Bergab wirds schon gerne mal technisch und etwas felsig, deswegen bin ich ja am zweifeln mit den Sinner/661. Ich denke wenn man auf normalen Waldboden landet reichen die locker aus, auf jeden falls 10x besser als mit dem blanken Knie auf den Boden zu donnern, aber wenn ich auf einem spitzen/kantigen Felsen lande dann wird das d3o usw. nicht ausreichend hart sein um mein Knie zu schützen.. soweit meine Vermutung.


----------



## dusiema (9. Mai 2012)

In den fox Dingern ist ne hartschale enthalten. Darüber ist nur noch mal Stoff, so das man das nicht direkt sieht.


----------



## schloe (9. Mai 2012)

die Sinner mit dem SaS-tec dämpfen auch auf harten Böden super, sind halt nur ziemlich warm (eigene Erfahrungen). 
Das Zeug wird ja auch in Straßenmotorradklamotten eingesetzt, das Hellraiser-Jacket (auch SaS-Tec) erfüllt z.B. die Protektoren-Norm für diese Klamotten).
Allerdings überlege ich auch, mir für den Sommer Hartschalen für die Beine zu holen, Gründe sind ja oben gut beschrieben. Auch wenn die Sinner super sind (Schutz und Tagekomfort) sind sie eben auch echt warm wenn dann noch was fürs Schienbein dazukommt...


----------



## v2Wy4 (10. Mai 2012)

@ valdus:
was mich an den 661 Evos zweifeln lässt, ist die tatsache, dass man nur einen gurt am oberschenkel zum verstellen/feststellen hat. 
rutsch der schoner?


wie viele andere hier auch bin ich auch auf der suche nach was schonendem für AM touren. 

hat noch jemand erfahrungen mit dem Scott grenade pro II??
der scheint ganz interessant zu sein, wenn auch zur zeit noch sehr teuer.

hier eine bewertung bei bikeradar.com:
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...ct/review-scott-grenade-pro-kneepads-12-45568


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Mai 2012)

Hab mir gestern die IXs Signature bestellt. Ich hoffe mal dass die passen, aber ich denke die Schutzwirkung wird eine bessere sein, vor allem da das Schienbein direkt mitgeschützt ist. Leicht sind sie auch.. ich werde berichten wenn ich sie mal gefahren bin. Hoffentlich gibts dann vorerst nur einen "passiven" Test


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crewso (11. Mai 2012)

Will auch nur mal kurz meine bescheidenen Erfahrungen mitteilen.

Touren fahre ich mit dem *Kyle Strait* Knieschonern. Ja, das Knie wird recht warm, das stimmt. Aber ansonsten finde ich die Teile super. Sitzen sehr angenehm und ich denke die Schutzwirkung ist mehr als ausreichend für AM Touren.

Die *IXS Rinderknecht* habe ich mir auch mal bestellt gehabt. Vom Ding her finde ich die echt super. Das flexible Kniegelenk ist echt der Bringer. Aber leider sitzt der "Strumpf" am Oberschenkel echt bescheiden. Ich habe nun wirklich keine riesigen Oberschenkel. Aber sowohl in L als auch XL konnte ich den Klettverschluss nicht ordentlich zu machen ohne das irgendwas drückt oder kratzt. Und auf der kurzen Testfahrt rutschte es am Oberschenkel auch ziemlich. Das fahren selber ist dank dem Gelenk aber ganz angenehm. Wenn eben das mit dem Oberschenkel nicht wäre hätte ich sie definitiv zu meinem Besitz übergeführt 

Hat da evtl. noch jemand einen Tipp die in Richtung der Rinderknechts gehen?


----------



## hnx (11. Mai 2012)

Zieh die Schoner mal extra hoch. Hatte das mit dem Kratzen auch bis ich mal auf die Idee kam die gefühlt zu hoch anzuziehen, aber beim Radln sitzen die dann perfekt. Tendenziell mache ich die auch eher strammer zu, dadurch das es elastisch ist reguliert sich das schnell auf ein angenehmes Maß. Bein anwinkeln beim Anziehen oder Muskel anspannen. Mit ausgestrecktem Bein werden die schnell locker bzw. sind zu eng wenn man sie richtig zu macht und das Knie beugt.

Durch die vorgeformte Knieschale siehst du relativ schnell, wenn der Schoner noch nicht richtig sitzt (die Schale geht dann seitlich weg beim Kurbeln).


----------



## Crewso (11. Mai 2012)

Hab verschiedene Positionen am Oberschenkel getestet. Wenn ich den extra hoch gezogen habe, hab ich den Klettverschluss noch schlechter zu bekommen als es eh schon der Fall ist. Es wäre Perfekt wenn der obere Verschluss etwa 5cm länger gewesen wäre. Dann hätte es deutlich besser überlappt und alle Probleme wären dahin gewesen. Hab ich einen so großen Oberschenkel?

Der Assault wird ja sicherlich ziemlich identisch zum Rinderknecht sein von den Verschlüssen her, oder?


----------



## US. (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

bei mir passt das optimal, wenn ich das mittlere Klettband oberhalb des Wadenmuskels festziehe und nicht direkt über die Wade.
Der obere Strumpf mit dem Silikonbund soll aus meiner Sicht gar nicht ganz oben am Schenkel sitzen, sondern tiefer oberhalb des Knies

Im Stehen hebt dann die obere Schale, die das Knie an sich schützt ab. Erst beim leichten anwinkeln, liegt die Schale an.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## hnx (11. Mai 2012)

Crewso schrieb:


> Hab verschiedene Positionen am Oberschenkel getestet. Wenn ich den extra hoch gezogen habe, hab ich den Klettverschluss noch schlechter zu bekommen als es eh schon der Fall ist. Es wäre Perfekt wenn der obere Verschluss etwa 5cm länger gewesen wäre. Dann hätte es deutlich besser überlappt und alle Probleme wären dahin gewesen. Hab ich einen so großen Oberschenkel?
> 
> Der Assault wird ja sicherlich ziemlich identisch zum Rinderknecht sein von den Verschlüssen her, oder?



Bin früher geschwommen, daher habe ich schon relativ dicke Oberschenkel und bei 183cm passt mir XL gut.


----------



## ottovalvole (19. Mai 2012)

Also ich nutze für AM Touren die POC 2.0. als etwas längere Version


http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...PD-20-Long-Knee-Knie-Schoner-2012::31548.html

OK, der Preis ist nicht sehr fein, geb ich zu, aber 50km sind kein Problem damit. Sie sitzen echt sehr gut, rutschen nicht, nach 5 min sind sie eigentlich vergessen

Grüße, TOM


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Mai 2012)

Die IXS Signature hab ich vor ein paar Tagen bekommen und anprobiert, leider passen sie überhaupt nicht. Der obere Teil war viel zu eng für den Oberschenkel, außerdem hat dadurch irgendwie der Klett an der Haut gerieben, was nicht sonderlich angenehm ist. Deswegen habe ich sie wieder zurückgeschickt und die 661 Evo Knee bestellt. Diese sind heute gekommen und passen auf Anhieb wie angegossen. Morgen wird getestet.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (23. Mai 2012)

Servus,

habe mir die Sixsixone Rage Knieschoner bestellt.
Sitzen soweit sehr bequem, sind relativ elastisch... für AM / Enduro von der Polsterung / Schutzwirkung her ausreichend. 

Für die jenigen die 2 Meter Drops hinlegen wollen und dabei mit Vorliebe (oder auch nicht) spitze Felsen / Steine mit der Knieschiebe abfangen wollen ... nun ihr solltet euch nach was robusteren umschauen. Das schlimmste werden Sie wohl verhindern aber da gibt es sicherlich was mehr Schutzwirkung bietet (Hartschale).

Hier paar Bilder. Ich sag mal so: für "ufs Maul fliegen"  sind sie alle mal geeignet. 

Wirken hier etwas klotzig aber das ist nur die Perspektive







Hier mal von der Seite, man sieht bei der Polsterung wurde nicht gespart












Hat jemand die Sixsixone Kyle Strait Schoner und weiß ob diese von der Dimension ähnlich ausfallen!?


----------



## reinera (23. Mai 2012)

Kennt jemand die 661 Rhythm?

Sind die Blödsinn, oder mal besser als nix?

Ciao Reiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (24. Mai 2012)

@Drahtesel:
Die älteren Kyle Strait hab ich. würde sagen, daß die sehr ähnlich zu deinen sind. Vielleicht seitlich etwas weniger Schutz.

@reinerbike:
Wenn die Rhythm-Knieschoner so gut sind wie die Ellbogenschoner, dann kannst die vergessen.
Hab die Ellbogenschoner und Schienbeinschoner aus der Rhythm-Serie und sogar zweimal die Größe getauscht. Für mich völlig unbrauchbar, da unbequem und trotzdem nicht wirklich sauber sitzend. Schwer dazu.
Von der Schutzwirkung wären die im Prinzip aber schon ausreichend.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## reinera (24. Mai 2012)

@US: Schwer dazu?

Ich meine die:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=72464&LanguageISO=de

Hab gedacht dass der Vorteil gerade das Gewicht und Verstaubarkeit ist. Habe ich mich da getäuscht?

Fürs Knie habe ich die Kyle Strait und dachte für die Ellenbogen jetzt die Rhythm dazu, falls die Abfahrt mal etwas härter wird. Fahre normale Trails mit wenig Verblockung oder Drops. 

Gruß Reiner


----------



## US. (24. Mai 2012)

Oh, Asche auf mein Haupt.
Ich dachte du meinst die hier (Riot-Serie)
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...sixone-Riot-Elbow-Guard-schwarz-Mod-2012.html

Die Rhythm- Serie hab ich nur mal kurz probiert. Ist halt wie ein dicker Strumpf. Opas Filzsocken gingen auch. Gegen Schürfwunden sicher ein guter Schutz aber ach recht warm.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## rzOne20 (24. Mai 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> habe mir die Sixsixone Rage Knieschoner bestellt.
> Sitzen soweit sehr bequem, sind relativ elastisch... für AM / Enduro von der Polsterung / Schutzwirkung her ausreichend.
> ...


 
hey drahtexel. vielen dank, damit kann man wirklich was anfangen! 
kannst du mir noch einen gefallen machen:

oberschenkelumfang 10 cm oberhalb kniescheibe
unterschenkelumfang
und natürlich welche größe hast du genommen?

danke


----------



## Deleted 224116 (24. Mai 2012)

Also ich bleib bei den Oneal Sinners für Knie und Ellbogen und werd die mal testen. Bestellung geht demnächst irgendwann raus.


----------



## rzOne20 (24. Mai 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Also ich bleib bei den Oneal Sinners für Knie und Ellbogen und werd die mal testen. Bestellung geht demnächst irgendwann raus.


 
wo gibts die derzeit günstig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (24. Mai 2012)

reinerbike schrieb:


> @US: Schwer dazu?
> 
> Ich meine die:
> 
> ...



Die Ellenbogendinger habe ich Anfang der Woche bestellt. Vielleicht kommen sie heute, dann kann ich berichten. 

Die IXS X-Assault fand ich recht gut und hätte sie auch gekauft, wenn sie am Oberschenkel nicht so verdammt eng gewesen wären.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. Mai 2012)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> hey drahtexel. vielen dank, damit kann man wirklich was anfangen!
> kannst du mir noch einen gefallen machen:
> 
> oberschenkelumfang 10 cm oberhalb kniescheibe
> ...



Oberschenkelumfang ca. 47 cm
Unterschenkel ca. 39 cm 

Ich habe Gr. M genommen und hier bestellt: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31069_Rage-Knieschoner-Modell-2012-.html


----------



## Crewso (24. Mai 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Oberschenkelumfang ca. 47 cm
> Unterschenkel ca. 39 cm
> 
> Ich habe Gr. M genommen und hier bestellt: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31069_Rage-Knieschoner-Modell-2012-.html



Vielleicht zur Orientierung noch meine Daten 

Oberschenkel 57cm
Unterschenkel 39cm

Größe L und sitzt sehr gut. Heute wieder ne Tour mit denen gefahren und ich finde die echt angenehm.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (25. Mai 2012)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> wo gibts die derzeit günstig?



Gute Frage... Angebote hab ich keine gefunden.
Hab sie für den üblichen Preis (Google Preisvergleich sagt 70 Knie, 40 Ellbogen) bei ROSE bestellt weil ich von denen auch mein Bike hab und ne Sonnenbrille gleich dazu.

Beides in Größe L, bin 1,87m und ziemlich schlank.
Ich berichte dann hier, wie sie passen.


----------



## Dschiehses (25. Mai 2012)

Ich will keinen neuen Thread eröffnen, aber hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Knie/Schienbein-Protektoren von Nukeproof? http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...our-Knee-Shin-Protektor-2012-gelb::29577.html

Beziehungsweise gibts allgemein schon Rückmeldungen zu den Protektoren von Nukeproof? Ich muss zugeben, vom Style-Faktor her find ich die ziemlich cool. Wenn die dann auch noch was taugen, würd ich mir die echt zulegen wollen...


----------



## rzOne20 (26. Mai 2012)

und ich frag mal um erfahrungen zu race face dig


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. Mai 2012)

Als kleinen Geheimtipp schmeiße ich mal diese in die Runde Ich habe sie mir gekauft, um bei ein paar haarigen Stellen mal schnell ein Knieschutz aus dem Rucksack holen zu können und sie tragen sich sehr angenehm Und das Preis-Leistungsverhältniss ist auch top


----------



## Mustermann_ (30. Mai 2012)

Da würde ich den G-Form Pads noch mehr zutrauen. Die haben wenigstens einen "intelligenten" Schaum.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (31. Mai 2012)

Wenn meine Oneal Sinner mal endlich geliefert werden würden, könnte ich auch berichten wie es damit aussieht.

Ich bleibe am Ball.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (1. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,

heute sind meine Oneal Sinner angekommen für Ellbogen und Knie.
Gleich mal anprobiert und passt wie angegossen. Sehr bequem frisch aus dem Karton!

Bin positiv überrascht.
Nun mal sehen wie sie sich bei einer längeren Tour machen.
Naja haben ja auch genug gekostet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (4. Juni 2012)

Kleine Rückmeldung falls noch jemand was sucht...

Heute eine 3 Stündige Tour mit den Oneal Sinner Knie und Ellbogen protektoren gemacht und nach spätestens ner halben Stunde hat man sie nicht mehr gemerkt.

Wenn man Klamotten unter den Protektoren trägt können nach 1-2 Stunden die Dinger etwas verrutschen, ist aber normal, da es nicht direkt auf der Haut sitzt...
Waren etwas über 10 Grad und angenehme leichte Wärme vorallem an den Knien spürbar. Die Anpassung an den Körper ist einfach genial... eine leichte Bewegung nach dem Anziehen und es sitzt wie eine zweite Haut.

Bisher nicht gestürzt deswegen kann ich über die Schutzwirkung nix sagen. Soll auch so bleiben 

Preislich Ellbogen bei rund 40 Euro, Knieschoner bei 80 Euro.
Also günstig nicht, aber ich fühl mich sicher für meine AM-Touren.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (7. Juni 2012)

Ich war gestern beim Händler und hab Knieschoner anprobiert. 2x iXs, 2x SixSixOne und die Sinner. Was soll ich sagen?! Die Sinner sind am teuersten, aber reingeschlüpft und sofort wohl gefühlt. Kein drücken, keine gequetschte Hautfalte, keine Hohlräume, wie bei den anderen Schonern.
Hab die Sinner natürlich gekauft und heute mal beim Familienausflug ausprobiert. Das angenehme Gefühl beim anprobieren ist durchweg geblieben. Kein drücken, kein rutschen. Nur die bekannte Wärme, die aber sehr vertretbar ist. Sofern das Wetter am Samstag mitspielt, werde ich sie auf einer richtigen Tour testen.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (7. Juni 2012)

Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> Ich war gestern beim Händler und hab Knieschoner anprobiert. 2x iXs, 2x SixSixOne und die Sinner. Was soll ich sagen?! Die Sinner sind am teuersten, aber reingeschlüpft und sofort wohl gefühlt. Kein drücken, keine gequetschte Hautfalte, keine Hohlräume, wie bei den anderen Schonern.
> Hab die Sinner natürlich gekauft und heute mal beim Familienausflug ausprobiert. Das angenehme Gefühl beim anprobieren ist durchweg geblieben. Kein drücken, kein rutschen. Nur die bekannte Wärme, die aber sehr vertretbar ist. Sofern das Wetter am Samstag mitspielt, werde ich sie auf einer richtigen Tour testen.



So gehts mir mittlerweile auch.
Ziehe sie zur Sicherheit auch jedes Mal an jetzt. Bissl kneifen nach ner Stunde kann vorkommen, aber da macht man ja sowieso mal ein Päuschen und kann sie solange ablegen.

Würde die Oneal Sinner wieder kaufen! (Knie und Ellbogen)


----------



## vitaminc (8. Juni 2012)

Ich streube mich nach wie vor für jede Tour die Sinner anzuziehen. Zieht ihr die Teile echt immer an, oder nur wenn es mal wirklich grob wird, sagen wir mal S2 aufwärts ?

In Bezug auf die Schutzwirkung mach ich mir keine Gedanken, ich denke die O'Neal Sinner bieten die besten Kompromiss. Hier wurde getestet:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Br-lHUNI19k"]Optimalen Schutz bei hohem Tragekomfort bietet der Sinner Knee Guard von O'Neal...      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Bembel_Benji (8. Juni 2012)

Da ich wenn wir Touren fahren, selten weiß wo wir lang fahren, werde ich die immer anziehen. Falls sie doch mal stören sollten, kann ich sie in den Rucksack packen.


----------



## Mustermann_ (8. Juni 2012)

O'Neal und POC verwenden doch beide SAS-Tec. Was ist dann nun in den POC 2.0 Protektoren drinnen? SAS-Tec 2.0???


----------



## Deleted 224116 (8. Juni 2012)

Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> Da ich wenn wir Touren fahren, selten weiß wo wir lang fahren, werde ich die immer anziehen. Falls sie doch mal stören sollten, kann ich sie in den Rucksack packen.



So handhabe ich das auch...

beim uphill und heißen Temperaturen kann man darüber nachdenken, Protektoren und Helm auszuziehen und an bzw. in den Rucksack zu packen/dranzuhängen.

Ansonsten zieh ich sie jetzt immer an. Wobei ich selten mehr als S2-ähnliche Trails fahre, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass man nicht stürzen kann.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (8. Juni 2012)

Außerdem habe ich einen super Tourenguide (Hallo Papa! ), der nahezu immer die Touren so wählt, dass man nicht 1,5 Stunden bergauf fährt und dann 0,5 bergab fährt sondern immer schön ausgewogen. Da wäre es sogar hinderlich die Schoner jedes mal an- und wieder auszuziehen.
Aus genau diesem Grund wollte ich auch Schoner, die man die gesamte Tour anlassen kann, sonst hätte ich auch mit meinen Race Face Rally FR bleiben können, welche zwar auch gut sind, aber nicht sehr "dauerhaft trittfreundlich" sind.


----------



## Mkraba (10. Juni 2012)

Ich bin auch neu hier in dem Forum und auf der Suche nach ein bisschen Schutz für Trails die ich hier um mich herum finde.

Sind alle O'Neal-Schoner gleich? Ich habe die Dirt Ellbow bzw. Dirt Knee günstig gesehen und wollte mich mal nach eurer Meinung dazu erkunden =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (10. Juni 2012)

Glaube nicht, weiß eigentlich nur dass die Oneal Sinner das SAS Tec verwenden. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (11. Juni 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, weiß eigentlich nur dass die Oneal Sinner das SAS Tec verwenden. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.



Dem würde ich mich anschließen. Nicht umsonst sind die O'Neal und die SixSixOne mit den SAS Tec Protektoren nicht ganz billig.


----------



## schloe (11. Juni 2012)

O´neal Sinner+POC = SaS-Tec
O´neal Dirt = Plastikkappe
661 evo+bluegrass bobcat+RaceFace ambush/flank = d3o


----------



## Bembel_Benji (11. Juni 2012)

schloe schrieb:


> O´neal Sinner+*POC* = SaS-Tec



Stimmt! Ich korrigiere meine Aussage! Montag Morgen; das Oberstübchen läuft noch auf Sparflamme.


----------



## Thiel (11. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo es die Sinner günstiger als 79 gibt ? Eventuell mit Gutscheincode ?


----------



## Bembel_Benji (11. Juni 2012)

Ich hab alle gängigen Shops durchforstet und nichts gefunden. Habe in den sauren Abbel gebissen und die 80 Öcken in die lokale Wirtschaft investiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erf (11. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo man in München die Sinner bekommt bzw. überhaupt O'Neal Produkte?


----------



## Deleted 224116 (11. Juni 2012)

Glaub günstiger gibt es die Dinger einfach (Noch) nicht, als im Internet...

79  Knie
39  Ellbogen


----------



## cassn (11. Juni 2012)

welches der Materialien SAS Tec und d3o ist denn vorzuziehen?


----------



## Bembel_Benji (12. Juni 2012)

Ich denke mal von der Schutzwirkung tun die sich nicht viel. 100%ig weiß ich es auch nicht, bin kein Ingenieur.
Ich würde eher danach gehen, welcher Schoner dir besser passt.
Was hast du von nem Schoner an dem ein 10,5cm Panzerprojektil abprallt (Achtung! Ironie!  ), wenn er zum einen nicht richtig sitzt und zum anderen unbequem ist?! Dann ziehst du ihn zwangsläufig nicht an und dann hilft er auch nicht.


----------



## cassn (12. Juni 2012)

Stimmt schon, konnte die 661 leider nocht nicht testen.

Mir ging es aber grundsätzlich um die beiden Materialien, kenne diese nicht.
Hatte gestern noch ein Vid gesehen (war zwar vom Hersteller Sastec, klang aber dennoch plausibel) in dem die Absorbtionsfähigkeiten bei dem Sas Tec wesentlich höher waren.

Andererseits haben die Leute mit dem d3o auch nicht ständig Knochenbrüche, oder


----------



## Thiel (14. Juni 2012)

Kurz und knapp:

O'Neal Sinner L
661 Rage XL
661 Riot XL

Die Riot passen schonmal NULL, ich bekomme sie nicht hochgezogen  Wirken von der Verarbeitung aber auch nicht so toll... hätte ich auch deshalb nicht genommen.
Die Sinner sitzen bombig aber ziemlich straff.
Die Rage sitzen straffer, da der Stoff hinten nicht komplett geschlossen ist wie bei den Sinnern.
Rutschen tun beide nicht aber bei den Sinnern habe ich ein besseres Gefühl vom Tragekomfort. Die umfassen das Bein einfach geschlossener, sind aber vermutlich auch etwas wärmer, da keine "Öffnung" hinten wie die Rage. Die Protektoren stören bei beiden nicht und geben der natürlichen Bewegung sehr gut nach!
Im Prinzip Geschmackssache! Die Sinner sind eventuell einen Tick besser genähnt bzw von der Qualität halt. Kann aber auch sein, das die Rage genauso lange halten würden.
Für mich kam raus: teurer = besser


----------



## Mustermann_ (14. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht. Kannst Du die 3 wiegen und die Ergebnisse hier schreiben? Danke!


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Juni 2012)

Thiel schrieb:


> Die Sinner sitzen bombig aber ziemlich straff.


Dann passen sie perfekt, die dehnen sich mit der zeit noch etwas und passen sich an.


----------



## Thiel (22. Juni 2012)

Mustermann_ schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht. Kannst Du die 3 wiegen und die Ergebnisse hier schreiben? Danke!



Sorry, ich hab keine Waage und selbst wenn, würde ich nicht anfangen Protektoren auszuwiegen 



dreamdeep schrieb:


> Dann passen sie perfekt, die dehnen sich mit der zeit noch etwas und passen sich an.



Stimmt, nach mehrmaligen tragen sitzen sie immer besser!
Ich habe die Entscheidung nicht bereut!


----------



## kittyhawk (22. Juni 2012)

Habe einige anprobiert:
Oneal Sinner
Race Face Ambush
661 Evo

Waren alle gut - beim Race Face hat mir besonders gut gefallen, dass man ihn anziehen kann ohne Schuhe auszuziehen, da er sich komplett öffnen lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mustermann_ (22. Juni 2012)

Hier der Test aus dem mtb-magazin.de (mit Gewichtsangaben) 
http://www.sas-tec.de/fileadmin/user_upload/presse/Mountainbike_2011_09.pdf


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Juni 2012)

Der Test bestätigt das, was ich auch in der Praxis erlebt habe. Der sastec Schaum dämpft besser als der von 3do. Hatte erst die 661, die nicht mal 2 monate durchgehalten haben bevor sie sich in ihre Bestandteile aufgelöst haben, grausame Verarbeitung. Seitdem fahre ich die Pocs und bin Super zufrieden.


----------



## Mustermann_ (22. Juni 2012)

Das mag schon stimmen, allerdings sollte man nicht vergessen, dass der Test bei sas-tec durchgeführt wurde...


----------



## kittyhawk (6. Juli 2012)

update: bei meinen rf ambush hat sich nach einigen ausfahrten, ohne! Sturz, die naht vorne gelöst. Fazit: enttäuschend.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (7. Juli 2012)

Die oneal bewähren sich bisher.... klare kaufempfehlung, wer das Geld übrig hat


----------



## Matschgo (7. Juli 2012)

ich fahr mit 661 Rage rum... sitzen prima, sind elastisch, verrutschen so gut wie nicht und schützen auch gut (leider schon 2mal unfreiwillig getestet)... Wärme is auszuhalten, Preis ist gerechtfertigt und tragen auch nicht zu dick auf... ich find die gut. Sobald ich die erste gröbere Steigung gemeistert hab und ne Pause oben mache, schnall ich sie mir um und fahr dann den ganzen Tag rum damit... nach ner Weile merkt man sie gar nicht mehr. P/L spitze wie ich finde


----------



## vitaminc (7. Juli 2012)

Ich werde auch weiterhin die Sinner empfehlen, trotz dass sie recht warm sind, aber dafür auch robust und besitzen eine super Paßform. Zum hochfahren lasse ich die Sinner einfach unten an Füßen hängen und ziehe diese nur über's Knie wenn es bergab geht. So ist das auch mit der Wärme erträglich.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (7. Juli 2012)

Also von mir auch die eindeutige Kaufempfehlung für die Sinner. Hatte sie seit dem Kauf bei jeder Tour an und sie sind super bequem, stören nicht und die wärmeentwicklung ist definitiv auszuhalten. Beim Uphill ist mir eh warm, da kommt es auf die 2,5°C mehr am Knie nicht an.


----------



## schleppi (12. Juli 2012)

Hier sind ja ein paar nette Empfehlungen bei, aber auch mal über den Tellerrand gucken lohnt sich:
Da ich aus dem Paintballbereich komme nehme ich zum fahren meine Schone die ich sowieso hab, sitzen bequem, die Belüftung ist ok und der Schutz ist hervorragend, mal abgesehen davon das sie die Beweglichkeit nicht sehr groß einschränken. Nur als kleiner Tip nebenbei vielleicht mal hier schauen http://www.me-paintball.de/shop/spieler-bekleidung/knieschoner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (12. Juli 2012)

Du hast deine Empfehlung vergessen.


----------



## Mustermann_ (12. Juli 2012)

Softe Knieschonern ohne selbstverhärtenden Schaumstoff würde ich für allmountain Einsatz nicht kaufen.


----------



## schleppi (12. Juli 2012)

Also spielen sowie fahren tu ich einerseits die hier http://http://www.me-paintball.de/shop/spieler-bekleidung/knieschoner/empire-grind-knieschoner-ze-2011
und als anderes paar die hier  http://http://www.me-paintball.de/shop/spieler-bekleidung/knieschoner/empire-grind-knie-und-schienbeinschoner-ze-2011
Die haben mir beide schon sehr gute Dienste geleistet u.a. beim Big Game beim Paintball nen Sturz aus ca 70cm mit dem Knie auf Betonboden (war ne Panzerstraße) abgefangen. Schoner heile, Knie heile und der Tag war gerettet. Aber auch im Wald oder in der Halle hab ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht bei Stürzen oder beim rutschen (sogenannten Slides) und das alles ohne Verletzungen.


----------



## chorge (13. Juli 2012)

Also ich fahre normalerweise auf meinen "großen" Sachen immer "richtige" Protektoren.. Wenn ich aber nur auf Tour unterwegs bin, mit wenig gefährlichen Stellen, dann hab ich folgende Teile dabei:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/TSG-Knieschoner-Valdez-black-71027-90-102/dp/B004VJO5CU/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1342170769&sr=8-6"]TSG Knieschoner Valdez, black, One size, 71027-90-102: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]







Die halten zwar wirklich nur wenig ab, aber besser als nix! Und die Dinger sind wirklich quasi nicht existent im Rucksack, so leicht wie sie sind...
Meine Freundin hat sie nun auch, nachdem sie ihre IXS-Protektoren für ne normale Tour nicht mitnehmen wollte, und dann fröhlich auf ner Forstautobahn bergab weggeschmiert ist. Beide Knie komplett offen, und 3 Wochen nix mehr biken!!! Mit den TSGs wäre NULL passiert...


----------



## sattler (13. Juli 2012)

Mkraba schrieb:


> Ich bin auch neu hier in dem Forum und auf der Suche nach ein bisschen Schutz für Trails die ich hier um mich herum finde.
> 
> Sind alle O'Neal-Schoner gleich? Ich habe die Dirt Ellbow bzw. Dirt Knee günstig gesehen und wollte mich mal nach eurer Meinung dazu erkunden =)



Hm, hab mal die Oneal Dirt bestellt, für 39 Euro, also die Hälfte der Sinner. 
Da ich nur Gelegenheitsnutzer von Knieschonern wäre, sollten sie wohl reichen - oder sind die Sinner speziell vom Tragekomfort nochmal sehr viel besser?


----------



## alet08 (13. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre diese hier seit sie auf dem Markt sind und bin sehr zufrieden.
Sie schützen (schon probiert), sind beim Pedalieren nicht sonderliich hinderlich und man schwitzt nicht über Gebühr (sehr subjektiv  )

Gruß, Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (14. Juli 2012)

sattler schrieb:


> Hm, hab mal die Oneal Dirt bestellt, für 39 Euro, also die Hälfte der Sinner.
> Da ich nur Gelegenheitsnutzer von Knieschonern wäre, sollten sie wohl reichen - oder sind die Sinner speziell vom Tragekomfort nochmal sehr viel besser?



Bin die Dirt auch 2 Jahre Gefahren. Die sind vollkommen OK und schützen gut. Dinner und POC sind halt vom Schutz und Tragekomfort nochmal etwas besser, müssen aber nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## Matschgo (15. Juli 2012)

Mustermann_ schrieb:


> Softe Knieschonern ohne selbstverhärtenden Schaumstoff würde ich für allmountain Einsatz nicht kaufen.



wofür dann? darunter gibts nur noch CC 
Alles was ein D3O Schoner abhält, bewältigt auch locker ein softer Schoner... wenn du auf nem spitzen Stein landest versagen beide.


----------



## Mustermann_ (15. Juli 2012)

Kannst Du auch eine Quelle zu Deiner Behauptung nennen?
Aus dem mtb Magazin Test geht das meines Erachtens so nicht hervor.


----------



## Matschgo (15. Juli 2012)

die haben sich auch nicht freiwillig auf spitze Gegenstände geworfen 

hier meine Quelle:





is mein linker Ellenbogen... die Narbe ist von einem spitzen Eisenzaunpfahlstumpf auf dem ich beim Sturz einfädelte beim drüberrutschen am Boden (der stand nur 10cm ausm Boden raus)... zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich einen 661 Evo D3O Ellenbogenschoner drauf... bei dem war dann nachher ne spitze Kerbe drin (ging zwar nicht durch aber innen war auch nen spitzer Hubbel zu sehn), darüber der Stoff gerissen... der hat mir schön an der Stelle die Haut aufgerissen -> 9 Stiche.
Deswegen meine Aussage... war anfangs auch ganz scharf auf das Material aber mittlerweile benutze ich wieder günstigere Weichschaumprotektoren weil die meiner Meinung nach auch reichen... weil im Fall der Fälle, wenn du wirklich auf sowas fiesem landest, beide ihre Grenzen überschreiten... wobei ich dazusagen muss, bei dem Zaunpfahl hätte mir ws. auch ein Hartschalenprotektor nicht viel mehr gebracht... wär wahrscheinlich noch böser ausgegangen.


----------



## Mustermann_ (15. Juli 2012)

Dass beide Ihre Grenzen in so einem Fall überschreiten, glaube ich sofort. Nur die Grenzen sind meiner Meinung nach nicht identisch. Allein schon D3O und Sas-tec scheinen die Stöße unterschiedlich aufzunehmen.


----------



## kittyhawk (16. Juli 2012)

Gibt es noch andere Weichschaumschoner, die sich ohne Schuhe anziehen lassen ausser den neuen RF Ambusch?


----------



## Hacky 2003 (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo
Will mich nochmal einklinken und zwar wüsste ich gerne auf welcher Höhe,sprich wie weit oben sollte man den Oberschenkelumfang messen.da die Schoner ca 32cm lang sind und ich nicht weis wie weit sie übers Knie gehen.Und gibt es auch noch wen der die 661 Riot fährt.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## kittyhawk (17. Juli 2012)

kittyhawk schrieb:


> Gibt es noch andere Weichschaumschoner, die sich ohne Schuhe anziehen lassen ausser den neuen RF Ambusch?



Niemand?


----------



## chris.b (18. Juli 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


>



Sitzen die 661 Rage Knieschoner immer so "klotzig" oder sollte man die dann lieber noch ne Nummer kleiner nehmen? Ich hab etwas dickere Beine als Drahesel_ und meine in Größe L sitzen etwa genauso, mit etwas Luft an der Seite. Muss ich mir für korrekten Sitz und Schutz jetzt doch die M kaufen (oder will jemand seine M gegen meine L (unbenutzt!) tauschen ) oder is wurscht bzw. soll so sein.

 Wieso gibts so wenig Läden dafür? Wo man die Dinger anprobieren kann, unter kompetenter Beratung?


----------



## darkJST (18. Juli 2012)

Die letzte Frage hab ich mir auch gestellt...hab die gleich in mehreren Größen bestellt, die richtige rausgesucht (komischerweise M bei den Sinner, sonst hab ich überall L) und den Rest zurückgeschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (18. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte Sinner und Rage schon an. Rage in L und M im Laden. Hatte bei beiden das Gefühl riesen Teile am Knie zu haben.

Habe mir dann Sinner in L bestellt und bin super zufrieden. Sind meiner Meinung nach deutlich schlanker.


----------



## chris.b (18. Juli 2012)

Merke: Anprobieren is doch wichtig.

Werd erst mal so fahren.

Ich werde einfach so hart trainieren, dass meine Beine in die Schoner reinwachsen!


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Juli 2012)

Die sollten zu Anfang straff sitzen! Die dehnen sich mit der Zeit noch etwas und passen sich an. Wenn sie jetzt schon locker sitzen, werden sie dir die ganze Zeit runterrutschen.


----------



## chris.b (18. Juli 2012)

Verdammt!


----------



## bikebecker (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo

Kann man den nicht die Inliner Knieschützer nehmen ?
Ich habe noch keine, aber die Preise von MTB zu Inliner Schützer sind doch sehr unterschiedlich.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Pizzaplanet (28. Juli 2012)

und warum sind die Preise so unterschiedlich? 
Denk mal drÃ¼ber nach ;-)

Als kleiner DenkanstoÃ: Warum gibt's im Baumarkt Mountainbikes fÃ¼r 300â¬ und beim HÃ¤ndler welche bis fast in 5 stellige Bereiche gehen


----------



## Thiel (28. Juli 2012)

Naja, sehr pauschal.

Wenn dir Inlinerschoner passen und die entsprechend stabil sind, wieso nicht ?


----------



## Eisbein (28. Juli 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> und warum sind die Preise so unterschiedlich?
> Denk mal drüber nach ;-)
> 
> Als kleiner Denkanstoß: Warum gibt's im Baumarkt Mountainbikes für 300 und beim Händler welche bis fast in 5 stellige Bereiche gehen



weil die schoner von marke xy 10% besser schützen aber 300% mehr kosten. 

Denk mal drüber nach. Nicht alles was doppelt so teuer ist, ist auch doppelt so gut!


----------



## Nico Laus (28. Juli 2012)

Kann ich so bestätigen!
Trotz teuren IXS Assault Schonern




habe ich mich seitlich am Knie verletzt. Das offene Design der Schoner ist für den Einsatzzweg unpassend. Das martialische Aussehen täuscht mehr Sicherheit vor, als die Schoner bieten können. Mit einem einfachen Inliner Knieschoner, der das ganze Knie umschließt, wäre wohl nichts passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (22. August 2012)

chris.b schrieb:


> Sitzen die 661 Rage Knieschoner immer so "klotzig" oder sollte man die dann lieber noch ne Nummer kleiner nehmen? Ich hab etwas dickere Beine als Drahesel_ und meine in Größe L sitzen etwa genauso, mit etwas Luft an der Seite. Muss ich mir für korrekten Sitz und Schutz jetzt doch die M kaufen (oder will jemand seine M gegen meine L (unbenutzt!) tauschen ) oder is wurscht bzw. soll so sein.
> 
> Wieso gibts so wenig Läden dafür? Wo man die Dinger anprobieren kann, unter kompetenter Beratung?



Die Rage erwecken einen klotzigen Eindruck. Zu viel Luft hatte ich aber nicht.

Habe mich von den Schonern jedoch getrennt weil das Schienbein quasi offen liegt. Man lernt halt nie aus aber immer wieder dazu


----------



## wholeStepDown (22. August 2012)

was hast du nun für schoner?
Ich hab mir zu den Sinnern nun noch Shin Guards bestellt- zum testen 1x ONeal und 1x 661. Ich will nicht wieder komplett zurück zu den RaceFace FR- dazu mag ich die SInner mittlerweile zu arg (für die hiesige Trailrunde), aber das mit dem Schienbein hab ich ja auch etwas unterschätzt...


----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. August 2012)

Im Moment gar keine, schaue mich um. Werde vermutlich zu Hartschalen Protektoren greifen mir aber auch parallel noch eine softere Variante zulegen da ich meist ungefähr Bescheid weiß wo ich fahre und wie das Gelände ist bzw. welche Gefahren lauern.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (24. August 2012)

Ist zwar Off Topic, aber



Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Zu verkaufen:
> 
> Nerve AM 7.0 Gr.S  2012 ! neuwertig !.



wie kommts???


----------



## BAM3000 (25. August 2012)

Fußball Schienenbeinschoner! Kosten fast nichts, sind leicht und bequem.


----------



## MartinSR (28. August 2012)

*Hochhol*
Nachdem ich den Thread hier durchgelesen hab, will ich mir die ONeal Sinner bestellen. Leider finde ich nirgends eine Größentabelle. Kann mir hier jemand ein paar Infos bzgl. Oberschenkelumfang/Schonergröße geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarmaniac261 (2. September 2012)

Hallo,
also ich kann währmstens die 661 rage knee guards empfehlen! ich persönlich komme damit sehr gut klar. Die haben vorne hartschalen die von beiden seiten gepolstert sind und an den seiten auch gepolstert... also ein quasi rundumschutz fürs knie. Sind mit 50-60 im rahmen finde ich. Ich persönliuch bemerke sie kaum beim fahren, sehr angenehm zu tragen.

MFG
guitarmaniac261


----------



## AndreBouvle (4. September 2012)

Hallo,

fährt jemand das RF Ambush 2012er Modell?
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Race-Face-Ambush-Knee-Protektor-Mod-2012.html
Wären mir jetzt rein von den Angaben her am liebsten, da man nicht immer die Schuhe ausziehen müsste.
Laut Test waren sie ja von den Dämpfungswerten top.


----------



## flametop (4. September 2012)

AndreBouvle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fährt jemand das RF Ambush 2012er Modell?
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Race-Face-Ambush-Knee-Protektor-Mod-2012.html
> ...



Bei mir haben sich nach wenigen Fahrten einige Nähte gelöst, sodass das orangene Polster/Sas-Tec? rausgeschaut hat. Das alles ohne! Sturz. Habe sie dann umgetauscht. Mein Fazit:


----------



## AndreBouvle (5. September 2012)

Ok, danke für das Feedback 

Dann werdens wohl doch die Sinner, gibts die auch in Nicht-Clown-Edition?


----------



## vitaminc (5. September 2012)

Was heisst Clown-Edition?

Schonmal Google bemüht?
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=vfZGUPnpMJHptQaF0oHYCg


----------



## AndreBouvle (5. September 2012)

Mit Clown-Edition meinte ich dieses schlimme Neonzeugs...
Die schwarzen mit der dezenten Schrift wirken ganz ok.
Sorry wegen der blöden Frage


----------



## NobbyNico (5. September 2012)

AndreBouvle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fährt jemand das RF Ambush 2012er Modell?
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Race-Face-Ambush-Knee-Protektor-Mod-2012.html
> ...



Ich hab sie und bin absolut zufrieden damit. 
Bisher auch noch keine Qualitätsmängel in Form von defekten Nähten.
Mussten bisher nur einen kleineren Abflug auffangen.
Auch vom Verschlusssystem bin ich überzeugt. Funktioniert schnell und komfortabel.


----------



## FireGuy (8. September 2012)

Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

Ich habe die 661 pro Knie-Schienbein Schoner, fahre die beim DH und wenns in unbekanntes, steiles Gelände geht auch beim Enduro
Jetzt hatte ich dieses Jahr 3 mal Crashes, und alle 3 Male habe ich mir das Knie seitlich am Rahmen angeschlagen, sodass 2-3 Wochen Pause angesagt waren, eine Sache ist jetzt nach 6 Wochen noch in Behandlung....
Die 661 haben dort einfach keinen Schutz
Die Kunststoffschale selber hat nicht mal Kratzer.

Auf normalen Hausbergrunden hab ich die Kyle strait Schoner: die gefallen mir sehr gut, haben Rundumschutz, aber eben keinen Schienbeinschutz und im DH will ichs auch nicht probieren.

Bis jetzt habe ich nur die 661 Rampage gefunden, die eigentlich alles vereinigen.
Knie mit Hartschale und Rundumschutzt dazu Schienbeinschoner.

Oder die Nukeproof Knie+Schienbeinschoner

Knie und extra Schienbeinschoner dazu finde ich mühsam, bzw habe ich Angst dass das alles nicht gescheit zusammenpasst

Rutschen die Rampage echt bei jedem der die probiert hat oder kommt das eben auch auf Glück an obs passen?

Weil rutschende Schoner, nein Danke.

Kurzum: ich suche Schoner mit Hartschale aber genau so Rundumschutz beim Knie, primär fürs DH fahren

Thx für jeden Tipp


----------



## flowbike (9. September 2012)

O'Neal hat jetzt auch einen Knieschoner speziell für AM im Programm, den man anziehen kann auch wenn man Schuhe anhat.
Nennt sich O'Neal AMX Zipper Knee Guard.
Ist schon bei einigen shops gelistet, aber noch nicht verfügbar.


----------



## FireGuy (9. September 2012)

Jetzt habe ich noch die Troy Lee  Combat und die lopes gefunden: aber nirgendwo die Info ob diese Schoner auch seitlich das Knie mit pads schützen

Hat die wer und kann mit kurz Info geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (9. September 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> O'Neal hat jetzt auch einen Knieschoner speziell für AM im Programm, den man anziehen kann auch wenn man Schuhe anhat.
> Nennt sich O'Neal AMX Zipper Knee Guard.
> Ist schon bei einigen shops gelistet, aber noch nicht verfügbar.



Bin mal gespannt, wie bequem die sind. Der Reisverschluss läuft direkt in der Kniekehle. Ansonsten finde ich die Idee mit dem Reisverschluss aber gut


----------



## flowbike (9. September 2012)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wie bequem die sind. Der Reisverschluss läuft direkt in der Kniekehle. Ansonsten finde ich die Idee mit dem Reisverschluss aber gut


Also die Kniekehle ist bei mir hinten, der Zipper ist aber an der Seite



FireGuy schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich noch die Troy Lee  Combat und die lopes gefunden: aber nirgendwo die Info ob diese Schoner auch seitlich das Knie mit pads schützen
> 
> Hat die wer und kann mit kurz Info geben?


Vielleicht wäre das was für dich?





Hat IXS auf der oirobaik vorgestellt


----------



## bonzoo (9. September 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> Also die Kniekehle ist bei mir hinten, der Zipper ist aber an der Seite



Gerade kontrolliert: Kniekehlen sind auch bei mir hinten! 

Die Screenshots in den Shops haben mich etwas verwirrt 

Gruss & Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## FireGuy (9. September 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> Also die Kniekehle ist bei mir hinten, der Zipper ist aber an der Seite
> 
> 
> Vielleicht wäre das was für dich?
> ...



Ah das schaut gut aus, danke für den Tipp


----------



## flametop (9. September 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> O'Neal hat jetzt auch einen Knieschoner speziell für AM im Programm, den man anziehen kann auch wenn man Schuhe anhat.
> Nennt sich O'Neal AMX Zipper Knee Guard.
> Ist schon bei einigen shops gelistet, aber noch nicht verfügbar.



schaut gut aus. werde ich wohl mal testen sobald verfügbar.


----------



## Erroll (28. September 2012)

Weiß man schon mehr über die Oneal AMX? Ist das die Weiterentwicklung der Sinner, sprich bis auf den Reißverschluss baugleich? Das wäre perfekt!

Edit: Scheint fast so zu sein. Mal die ersten Erfahrungsberichte abwarten.
Hier bereits verfügbar: http://www.2wheel-distribution.com/shop/?content=detail&id=32729&kol=2&menuid=126&marke=oneal


----------



## flowbike (28. September 2012)

mein local dealer nimmt Sie leider nicht in's Programm, sonst hätte ich sie mir mal angeschaut.
Die Ambush von Razefaze sind alllerdings auch so gestaltet, daß man die Schuhe nicht ausziehen muß. Die hat mein Händler da und werde ich mir mal anschauen.
Bei Pinkbike gibt es ein Review dazu


----------



## ewoq (28. September 2012)

die ambush kann ich nur empfehlen.

sind weitaus bequemer als alles was ich vorher hatte (661, oneal, dainese, troy lee, ...). sind bei den stürzen die ich bisher damit hatte auch immer schön an ort und stelle geblieben. am praktiscsten ist das an/ausziehen ohne die schuhe ausziehen zu müssen.


----------



## flametop (28. September 2012)

bei den ambush haben sich bei mir nach 3 fahrten ohne sturz! die nähte gelöst. schade. hatte wahrscheinlich einfach nur pech aber ich werde als nächstes die amx probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hacky 2003 (28. September 2012)

Vielleicht wäre das was für dich?




Hat IXS auf der oirobaik vorgestellt[/QUOTE]

Hallo
Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Schoner heisen,gefallen mir sehr gut,und ob man die schon bestellen kann
Gruß Hacky
Edit: Gefunden und erledigt.


----------



## MTB17 (1. November 2012)

Wenn's Wetter zum fahren nicht passt, kann man sich zumindest auf bessere Zeiten vorbereiten:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Sinner-Knee-Guard-Knieschoner-schwarz/dp/B002SUJ8H6/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351776553&sr=8-2-fkmr0"]O'neal Sinner Knee Guard Knieschoner neon Oneal: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Sind diese Knieschützer wirklich gut? In der Regel lande ich zwar doch recht weich (Gebüsch am Trail machts möglich  ) aber am Obererrohr schläge ich eben öfter an. Deshalb wäre es mir wichtig, dass die Knieschoner auch seitlich gepolstert sind.

Wie sieht es mit denen aus? 

http://www.amazon.de/SIXSIXONE-Knie...JXNE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351776436&sr=8-1

Sind etwas billiger, aber auch gleich "schlechter"?
Könnt ihr mir noch andere empfehlen?
Sollten einen guten Tragekomfort haben und bei 20 minuten Anstieg nicht gleich zu nem nassen Lappen werden. -> recht gut belüftet

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Thiel (1. November 2012)

Zu Sinner und ich glaube auch Rage, habe ich hier im Beitrag schon was geschrieben.


Schwitzen wirst du in allen.
Die Sinner liegen aber eng an, wie Neopren, da stört mich das nicht. Die werden auch nicht kalt bei Fahrtwind! Seitlich sind sie auch gepolstert aber weitaus weniger stabil als wie vorne. (Muss ja beweglich und angenehm zu tragen sein)


----------



## flametop (1. November 2012)

lies bitte den thread. danke.


----------



## der freed (22. November 2012)

so nachdem ich jetzt die 11 seiten gelesen haben stelle ich mal brav meine frage!  

-also fakt ist wohl das der sinner sehr gut ankommt...! kann mir mal einer von euch eure maße geben damit ich ein anhaltspunkt bei der größe haben? 

-frage 2...fährt hier jemand die troy lee T-bone? wenn ja wie sind die allgemeinen erfahrungen? 

wollte auch kniepads zum touren fahren...also schon hoch-runter-hoch-runter usw...schwitzen ist erstmal nebensachen, passen müssen sie und schwitzen tu ich eh immer beim sport  
poc, sinner oder t-bone eventuell auch 661, wobei ich da in sachen verarbeitung einfach schön öfters schlechte erfahren gemacht habe...! 

danke


----------



## darkJST (22. November 2012)

Hier steht glaub irgendwo, dass die Sinner von der Größe her ähnlich zu welchen von Race Face sein sollen...ich hab mir einfach alle Größen bestellt und die genommen welche am besten passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (22. November 2012)

im Bezug aif dei Sinner kann ich sagen, daß die ruhig "straff" sitzen dürfen.
Ich hatte zuerst die "L" für richtig befunden, später aber festgestellt, daß sie rutschen. Bin dann auf "M" umgestiegen, welche nicht mehr verrutschen.

Da ich aber die Idee gut finde, die Schuhe nicht ausziehen zu müßen um die Schoner anzuziehen, werde ich mir mal die RF Ambush anschauen.

Wer es nicht gesehen hat, es gibt hier einen aktuellen Test


----------



## Erroll (22. November 2012)

Ich habe beide, sowohl die Sinner, als auch die Ambush. Die Sinner sind gut, reiben bei mir allerdings geringfügig an der Kniescheibe (könnte von der Waschmaschine kommen. Ich bilde mir ein, dass das Frottee danach härter wurde). Auch schwitze ich in den Sinner mehr als in den Raceface. Für Bikepark nutze ich die Sinner, da das Schaumpolster einfach nochmal dicker ist als bei den Raceface. Zum Touren fahren empfinde ich die Raceface als angenehmer. Beide Schoner rutschen bei mir kaum bis gar nicht.


----------



## chorge (22. November 2012)

Also ich liebe meine Dainese Racing Knee Guard Extreme!
http://www.dainese.com/de_de/multisport-summer/racing-knee-guard-extreme.html
Sie werden einmal mit drei Klettriemen angepasst, und können dann dank seitlichem Klickverschlüssen easy an- und ausgezogen werden. Und sie haben KEINEN Strumpf am Oberschenkel, der eh nur doof verrutscht. Sie sind zwar etwas steif beim pedalieren, aber wenn man den obersten Riemen ausklippt - was man beim fahren machen kann - sind sie plötzlich dann gar nicht mehr zu spüren!


----------



## flowbike (22. November 2012)

Erroll schrieb:


> ... Die Sinner sind gut, reiben bei mir allerdings geringfügig an der Kniescheibe (könnte von der Waschmaschine kommen. Ich bilde mir ein, dass das Frottee danach härter wurde).....


Das Problem habe ich bei den Sinners auch


----------



## Reactionist (24. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,

an dieser Stelle klinke ich mich auch mal ein.

Ich bin lange Zeit immer nur n CC-Hardtail gefahren, habe aber seit kurzem ein All Mountain. Ich bin schon mit dem Hardtail viel Trail gefahren, doch seitdem ich das AM hab werde ich schneller und schneller und schneller und bin vor zwei Wochen, nach gerade mal einem Monat auf der Karre, gestürzt. Und zwar so, dass ich zunächst eine Woche ich Krankenhaus war, drei Mal am Knie operiert wurde. Es fehlt so viel so viel Gewebe, dass es noch fraglich ist wann die Wunde endlich wieder geschlossen ist. Und das alles im "milden" Sauerland.

Schon als ich unmittelbar am Boden lag, fing ich an zu überlegen, ob ich mir vielleicht mal Knieprotektoren zulegen sollte. Am besten mit Schutz fürs Schienbein.

Dabei gelange ich an folgende Grundsatzfrage: Softshell- oder Hartschale? Ich fahre bis zu 100km pro Tour, meist aber so 60-70. Wie gut lassen sich Hartschalen (insbesondere IXS Hammer) pedalieren?

Und hat jemand Erfahrung mit Bluegrass Super Bobcat?

Vielen dank im vorraus,

Reactionist


----------



## darkJST (26. November 2012)

Bei Hartschale geht meiner Meinung nach nichts über Dainese, ich hab vorher wirklich einige ausprobiert (Fox, Race Face, IXS-Assault), keine saßen *so* gut. Pedaleren lässt es sich auf Grund dieser beweglichen Platte oben recht gut, wenn man den obersten Klettriemen auf macht stören sie gar nicht mehr. Nutz ich aber eigentlich nur in den Alpen, da doch ab und an mit größeren fliegenden Steinen zu rechnen ist.

Fürs Mittelgebirge hab ich die O'Neal Sinner und bin sehr zufrieden, sitzen sehr gut, man kann die durchaus die ganze Tour anbehalten.


----------



## Bikepark-Rookie (26. November 2012)

Also ich wollte was für die Tour und den seltenen bikepark-Besuch gleichermaßen.
Gut belüftet und angenehm zu tragen sollten sie sein.
Ein Schienbein und Wadenschutz sollte dabei sein.Ich will keine Pins irgendwo stecken haben
Und sie sollten nicht gleich aussehen wie durch den Schredder nach nem Sturz.
Im Winter sollte eine Matschhose oder ähnliches wie meine Bulldog drübergehen. Weil wir fahren auch wenns richtig kalt is (wir Deppen).

Habe einiges anprobiert bin aber bei den POC Hartschalen gelandet.
Warum?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNcSq_X8yIs&feature=related"]Competitive Cyclist Reviews POC Body Armor - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHHepXktGrc"]MTB-Freeride TV - Folge 17 - Eurobike 2008 Special - POC Helmets & Amor - YouTube[/nomedia]
-Gute Belüftung am Schienbein durch die Löcher
-Abnehmbarer Wadenschutz dadurch natürlich besser belüftet wobei ich hauptsächlich in der Kniekehle schwitze. Da hats leider keine Öffnung.Dafür reibt nix. Fahre immer mit Wadenschutz.
-Kann ohne den Strumpf angezogen werden. Besser sitzen tun sie mit dem Strumpf.
-Der Strumpf bewegt sich "unabhängig" vom der Knieschale wie ein Gelenk und ist gepolstert.Auch seitlich sind kleine Pads drin gegen Rahmenkontakt oder ähnliches.
-Kaum Reibung beim pedalieren.durch die Hartschale reibt die Hose nicht ! Sie gleitet locker drüber.Musste nur einen Klett abdecken.
-Habe sie vier Tage  hintereinander im bikepark angehabt und hatte nur eine kleine rote Stelle am Knie von "einer" Nahtschlaufe die etwas abstand. Sah aus wie ein Mückenstich. Tragekomfort Top !
-Tour mit 40 km und 900Hm laut GPS waren kein Problem.

Ich habe eine Dainese Safetyjacket (Ärmel abgemacht)
Und Dainese Ellenbogenschoner.
Dazu kann ich nur sagen...Dainese ellenbogenschoner werden durch POCs ersetzt

Ich kann die Dinger echt empfehlen.
Grüße


----------



## Apeman (29. November 2012)

ich kann hier die veggie knee in gr."S" fÃ¼r â¬20.- inkl. versand anbieten. sind neu und ungetragen.

bei interesse bei mir im bikemarkt 

p.s. ansonsten finde ich fÃ¼r den enduro einsatz die kyle strait auch super.


----------



## mazola01 (3. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
Hat jemand ne Idee zu den 661 Rage ? 
Hab Oberschenkel mit 53cm und Waden mit 39cm.
M oder L?


----------



## Guphil (23. Dezember 2012)

Meint ihr man kann MTB-Knieschoner auch für Handball benutzen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mz33 (24. Dezember 2012)

Hätte neue noch nie getragende IXS Hack in Gr. M zuverkaufen 


Bei Interresse einfach mal ne PN


----------



## Dough (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,  wollte mir jetzt auch noch ein paar Tipps zu folgenden Schonern einholen:   - Alpinestars Alps Knie - Bluegrass Bobcat Knie  Im Moment bin ich noch nicht soo krass unterwegs. Also noch keine Sprünge oder dergleichen, daher denke ich dass ich eher noch auf die Variante ohne Hartplastik gehe.   Vielleicht hat jemand damit ja schon Erfahrungen mit den o.g. Protektoren gemacht.  Danke


----------



## wavekiter (18. Februar 2013)

Bobcat is echt 'n Scheiss...

a) Sizing ist total daneben, hab mir gemaess Groessentabelle 'n M geholt, brauchte aber mind. ein L.
Schon beim M sind mir die schlecht gemachten Naehte aufgefallen, habe aber trotzdem ein L noch bestellt.
Ausgepackt, angezogen, da faellt das Klett doch echt schon halb ab....
Postwendend zurueck

Vom Konzept her gut, aber schlecht ausgefuehrt


----------



## schloe (18. Februar 2013)

hol dir bloß keine Bluegrass, hab ich auch sofort zurückgeschickt. dämpfen kaum, sitzen sch...e und haben kaum Schutz an den Seiten. 

Hab jetzt die Scott grenade II, etwas teurer, sitzen dafür aber 1a und schützen richtig gut (dämpfen sogar besser als die Sinner, die ich vorher hatte) 

P.S. wenn, dann kauf dir direkt richtige - wenn du sie brauchst, bist du froh drum und wenn sie nicht richtig sitzen oder scheuern, kannst du sie für touren vergessen...


----------



## Bocacanosa (3. März 2013)

Ich pack das Thema mal wieder aus. Ich habe mir günstig die 661 Riot geschossen. Ich hab Größe L hier vor mir liegen und bin nicht wirklich zufrieden. Irgendwie hab ich mir das anders vorgestellt... 

Ich fahre überwiegend Touren mit ca. 30 % Trailanteil. Hierfür suche ich folgendes:

- Knieschoner, die nicht so dick auftragen wie der Riot
- Überm und unterm Knie mit Klettverschluß, sodass man diese bei Bedarf schnell anlegen kann ohne die Schuhe auszuziehen.
- Bequem genug um auch beim Pedalieren anzulassen.

Hat da wer aktuelle Erfahrungen, die nicht allzu teuer sind?


----------



## bikebuster90 (3. März 2013)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Ich pack das Thema mal wieder aus. Ich habe mir günstig die 661 Riot geschossen. Ich hab Größe L hier vor mir liegen und bin nicht wirklich zufrieden. Irgendwie hab ich mir das anders vorgestellt...
> 
> Ich fahre überwiegend Touren mit ca. 30 % Trailanteil. Hierfür suche ich folgendes:
> 
> ...



guten tag
zur zeit fahre ich noch mit den ixs slopstyle knieschonern http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Series-Knee-Guard-Mod-2013.html#var_97290836

bei längeren touren stören die halt schon etwas, deswgen habe ich mir jetzt die ixs hack knieschoner bestellt, haben sogar seitlich einen reißverschluss, sodass man diese nicht über die schuhe ziehen muss 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...8208/iXS-Hack-Series-Knee-Guard-Mod-2013.html
mal schauen, wie die sich tragen, und nicht gerade teuer


----------



## flowbike (3. März 2013)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> ..
> - Knieschoner, die nicht so dick auftragen wie der Riot
> - Überm und unterm Knie mit Klettverschluß, sodass man diese bei Bedarf schnell anlegen kann ohne die Schuhe auszuziehen.
> - Bequem genug um auch beim Pedalieren anzulassen.
> ...


RaceFace Ambush


----------



## nullstein (3. März 2013)

Meine Sinner sind nach 2 Saisons nicht mehr die Frischesten.Daher sind neue Schoner fällig.Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Sinner,aber man kann ja mal über den Tellerrand hinausschauen.Da sind mir die Scott Grenade Pro II aufgefallen.Hat jemand den direkten Vergleich zu den Sinner?
Haben die Scott innen Silikonstreifen als Rutschsicherung?Wie ist die Verarbeitung?
Hat sich an den Sinner seit 2011 was geändert?Haben die jetzt evtl Silikonstreifen?Meine 2011er haben keinen.Die Ellbogenschonern dagegen schon und finds klasse.


----------



## kRoNiC (3. März 2013)

Ich werde als Knie- und Ellenbogenschoner mal die SixSixOne Rage probieren. Sollen ebenfalls recht angenehm zu tragen sein und wenn längere Etappen zu fahren sind ohne Trails o.ä. kommen die Teile an den Rucksack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carl2000 (3. März 2013)

vieleicht bringen dir die was ich hab selber solche (bin Freerider) aber die sind super da die ein Gelenk oben hast womit du auch padalieren kannst http://www.maciag-offroad.de/o-neal-knieschuetzer-pumpgun-dh-fr-gelenk-white-sid34654.html


----------



## kRoNiC (3. März 2013)

carl2000 schrieb:


> vieleicht bringen dir die was ich hab selber solche (bin Freerider) aber die sind super da die ein Gelenk oben hast womit du auch padalieren kannst http://www.maciag-offroad.de/o-neal-knieschuetzer-pumpgun-dh-fr-gelenk-white-sid34654.html



Wahrscheinlich etwas Oversized für den normalen AM Einsatz, findest du nicht auch?


----------



## Bembel_Benji (3. März 2013)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Ich pack das Thema mal wieder aus. Ich habe mir günstig die 661 Riot geschossen. Ich hab Größe L hier vor mir liegen und bin nicht wirklich zufrieden. Irgendwie hab ich mir das anders vorgestellt...
> 
> ...
> 
> Hat da wer aktuelle Erfahrungen, die nicht allzu teuer sind?



Auch wenn sie nicht die billigsten sind:
O'Neal Sinner

Ich habe bei meinem Händler einige verschiedene anprobiert, aber die Sinner haben bei mir als einzige wirklich so gepasst, dass ich mich wohl gefühlt habe und den Kauf habe ich nicht bereut.
Ich hab sie auf fast jeder Tour an, up- wie downhill, Short und lange Hose, warm, wie kalt.
Sitzt, rutscht nicht, scheuert nicht, lediglich im Hochsommer etwas warm, aber noch durchaus erträglich, aber das ist ja ein generelles Problem. 
Waschen ist auch stressfrei.
Einziges "Manko" ist, dass das Dekor schon etwas abblättert, aber das ist meckern auf hohem Niveau. 
Ich würde sie noch mal wieder kaufen, also von mir eine klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## blechfisch (3. März 2013)

Ich kann die leatt 3df kneeguards empfehlen. Halten bombastisch gut, stören nicht beim treten und sind nicht zuu warm.


----------



## sonic_broom (3. März 2013)

Ich hab seit knapp 4 Jahren die IXS Hammer, warn damals sehr günstig und ich kann mich bis heute nicht beschweren. Die Dinger werden komplett mit Klettverschlüssen befestigt, man muss also keine Schuhe ausziehen.
Darüberhinaus sind sie sehr leicht, haben keinen spürbaren "Knickpunkt" beim Pedalieren und halten bei kühlen Temperaturen angenehm den Fahrtwind von den Unterschenkeln ab.
Der einzige Nachteil, den ich als solchen empfinde, ist, dass sie rutschen, wenn man noch "kalt" ist (könnte auch an meinen zu dünnen Beinen liegen).
Das erledigt sich aber ganz schnell wenn man ein klein wenig geschwitzt ist, dann halten sie sehr gut und man bemerkt sie bewusst garnicht mehr.

Gruß


----------



## schloe (5. März 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Meine Sinner sind nach 2 Saisons nicht mehr die Frischesten.Daher sind neue Schoner fällig.Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Sinner,aber man kann ja mal über den Tellerrand hinausschauen.Da sind mir die Scott Grenade Pro II aufgefallen.Hat jemand den direkten Vergleich zu den Sinner?
> Haben die Scott innen Silikonstreifen als Rutschsicherung?Wie ist die Verarbeitung?
> Hat sich an den Sinner seit 2011 was geändert?Haben die jetzt evtl Silikonstreifen?Meine 2011er haben keinen.Die Ellbogenschonern dagegen schon und finds klasse.



ich hatte die Sinner und habe jetzt die Scott als Nachfolger. Die Scott sind dicker, dämpfen aber auch besser als die Sinner, die ja auch schon gut sind. 

Scott:
+ super Schutz, noch mehr als Sinner, sowohl vorne als auch seitlich

+ sitzen sehr gut, innen Silikonstreifen oben und unten

+ wirklich genial und mein Kaufgrund: der untere Klettverschluss liegt über dem Wadenmuskel, dadurch rutschen die Schoner keinen mm, auch nicht beim Sturz - die Sinner sind immer nach unten gerutscht, obwohl sie eng waren

+ der Schaumpotektor geht auch oben deutlich über die Kniescheibe, während der Sinner eher vor dem Knie sitzt umschließt der Scott das Knie mehr

+ sehr bequem beim fahren, trage sie locker 4 Std am Stück ohne Probleme - die Sinner haben innen so eine harte Plastikfolie als Gegenstück zu den seitlichen Pads, die hat sehr gescheuert

+ Verarbeitung 1a

- sehr warm, noch wärmer als der Sinner

- Edit sagt: ziemlich teuer und kaum unter Uvp zu finden - aber dafür auch einfach gut
willst du noch was wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (5. März 2013)

661 stait
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=57614
&
nukeproof knee
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=68523

beide ausgiebig getestet und für super empfunden!
kein rutschen, kein drücken gute qualität und guter schutz


----------



## nullstein (5. März 2013)

@schloe:
Vielen Dank.Klingt so,als müsste ich die Grenade mal ordern.Welche Größe hast du bei den Sinner und den Grenade?
Trage die Sinner in M.Aktuell denke ich noch über die Leatt 3df nach.Mal schauen.Meine Sinner mir bei einem Abflug am Sonntag ordentlich verrutscht.


----------



## schloe (5. März 2013)

beide in M

die Scott haben doch keine Silikonstreifen, hatte mich vertan. Sitzen aber echt genial. Gibt irgendwo hier auch einen Testbericht dazu.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (5. März 2013)

Hallo Forengemeinde
will mich hier mal einklinken, was ist von folgenden Schonern zuhalten IXS Hack Series Knee Guard Passform und Tragecomfort,auch zum Ellenbogenschoner und wo sollte ich den Oberschenkelumfang zwecks Grösse messen gleich oberhalb vom Knie oder weiter oben ,es sind mene ersten Schoner verzeiht mir wenn ich dumm Frage.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## AlBirdy (5. März 2013)

Kann die 661 EVO zu 100% empfehlen. Passen sich super dem Knie an, schauen gut aus und sind recht leicht.
Nichts ist schlimmer wenn die Schoner zu starr sind und sich nicht den Beugungen der Extremitäten anpassen.

Für ganz leichten Schutz finde ich auch die 661 Rythm sehr geeignet. Habe selbige als Ellbogenschützer und die sind für AM wohl völlig ausreichend. Auch diese passen sich, dadurch das sie wirklich nur dünner Schaumstoff sind, hervorragend an den Arm/Bein an und liegen direkt an.
Als kleines Quentchen Sicherheit bei einer normalen Tour (man kann immer und an den dümmsten Stellen fallen) sind die Rythm wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## tillibebek (5. März 2013)

Kann man die 661er irgendwo noch kaufen? Die sind ja eingestellt worden...


----------



## stanleydobson (6. März 2013)

Die 661 rythem kann ich für ellbogen und knie noch ohne einsatz in der natur verkaufen


----------



## Coles (6. März 2013)

@tillibebek die Schützer kann man noch bei BMO erwerben


----------



## Hacky 2003 (8. März 2013)

Hallo Forengemeinde
Welchen Schoner würdet ihr vorziehen und warum.
661 Riot Knee Guards
IXS Hack Series
suche eine günstigen Schoner für All Mountain
weis jemand was sich bei der Hack Serie in den letzten 2 Jahre geändert hat.
Für euere Hilfe schonmal besten Dank.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## jaysen (30. März 2013)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hat jemand ne Idee zu den 661 Rage ?
> Hab Oberschenkel mit 53cm und Waden mit 39cm.
> M oder L?



Ich schließe mich da mal an,
Oberschenkel 51cm und Waden 37cm ,ich liege also zwischen M und L.
Eher L oder M bei den Rage? 
Normalerweise tendiere ich in so einem Fall zur größeren Größe.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (31. März 2013)

hab die heute bestellt
ich schreib mal wie sie ausfallen


----------



## kRoNiC (1. April 2013)

Nimm lieber L ... Meiner Erfahrung nach fallen die Schoner eher kleiner aus als größer


----------



## suoixon (1. April 2013)

Ich bin bei ner ähnlichen Größe.
Habe jetzt mal die 661 Evo, POC Joint 2.0, RaceFace Dig alle in L bestellt.

Ich werde dann mal berichten


----------



## Bocacanosa (1. April 2013)

Ich hab auch den 661 Riot in M & L den ONeal Dirt, ixs alopw und mal den Alpinestars SLC in L geordert. Probiere an, messe aus und berichte,


----------



## kampf.zwerg (3. April 2013)

also die rage (bei mir M) sehen echt fett aus. muss mich da erstmal dran gewöhnen


----------



## kampf.zwerg (4. April 2013)

soo hab die rage heute mal 2 stunden beim fahren angehabt. is nen bissel gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber sie stören überhaupt nicht
fallen eig. normal aus
größentabelle: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31069_Rage-Knieschoner-.html


----------



## scratch_a (5. April 2013)

flowbike schrieb:


> O'Neal hat jetzt auch einen Knieschoner speziell für AM im Programm, den man anziehen kann auch wenn man Schuhe anhat.
> Nennt sich O'Neal AMX Zipper Knee Guard.
> Ist schon bei einigen shops gelistet, aber noch nicht verfügbar.





flametop schrieb:


> schaut gut aus. werde ich wohl mal testen sobald verfügbar.



Hat die O'Neal AMX Zipper inzwischen schon wer getestet? Bin auch grad am Suchen nach Schützern (bei Hibike gibts ja grad eine schöne Aktion).
Bin mir aber noch unsicher, obs welche zum Abnehmen sein sollen oder doch als "Strumpf" oder vielleicht sogar mit Hartschale.

Da ich etwas anfällig am Knie bin habe ich mir auch noch überlegt, ob so ein engsitzender Schoner evtl. auch sowas wie eine schwache Bandage sein könnte, was mir entgegekommen könnte.


----------



## vitaminc (6. April 2013)

@scratch_a


> Hat die O'Neal AMX Zipper inzwischen schon wer getestet? Bin auch grad am Suchen nach Schützern (bei Hibike gibts ja grad eine schöne Aktion).
> Bin mir aber noch unsicher, obs welche zum Abnehmen sein sollen oder doch als "Strumpf" oder vielleicht sogar mit Hartschale.



Frage Dich selbst, wie oft Du bequeme Schützer ausziehen möchtest. 

Mir wäre es zu umständlich anzuhalten, die Knieschützer auszuziehen (egal welcher Verschluß) und diese dann am Rahmen oder im Rucksack zu verstauen. Einzig in den Alpen wenn man sehr sehr lange an einem Stück Uphill fährt ist es überlegenswert die Dinger auszuziehen. Ich mach das aber wie folgt: Klettverschluss öffnen und die Schoner einfach nach unten zum Fußgelenk schieben, da stören sie mich weniger als am Knie. 

Ich fahre übrigens die Sinner, die quasi fast baugleich mit SasTec sind wie die AMX, nur letztere verfügen eben über den Zipper zum schnellen Ausziehen. Bei den Race Face Ambush geht das übrigens auch.

Ob Du Hartschale brauchst hängt davon ab was Du so fährst, und wie sehr Du dein Knie letztendlich schützen willst. Der SasTec und D30 Schaum sind schon sehr gut, und sogar DH'ler fahren damit.



> Da ich etwas anfällig am Knie bin habe ich mir auch noch überlegt, ob so ein engsitzender Schoner evtl. auch sowas wie eine schwache Bandage sein könnte, was mir entgegekommen könnte.



Naja, am wichtigsten ist einfach die Paßform, deswegen empfehle ich das anprobieren. Entweder im Laden (oft schwer) oder einfach mehrere Schoner nach Hause bestellen.

Eine schwache Bandage hilft nicht gegen Aufprall, weil da kein Schaum ist der verhärtet. Die Knie-Schoner mit SasTec und D30 sind nicht umsonst etwas teurer.


----------



## scratch_a (6. April 2013)

Danke für die Antwort.

Noch paar Anmerkungen, damit das nicht falsch verstanden wird, was ich genau suche.
Für meine Bedürfnisse von Schutz reichen mit Sicherheit die weichen Schoner. Die Hartschale ist deshalb in der Überlegung, weil sie ja anscheinend meist leichter und einfacher zum An-/Ausziehen sind (zumindest habe ich das in dem Thread so rausgelesen).

Bei uns in der Gegend gibt es nicht viele Geschäfte, so dass ich da viel Auswahl zum testen hätte. Da bleibt mir Wohl oder Übel nur der Weg über Internetshops.

Dass eine Bandage nicht gegen Aufprall hilft, ist mir bewusst und ich meinte es auch anders herum . Also ob evtl. ein gut sitzender Schoner die Funktion einer Bandage mit übernehmen könnte. Muss dazu sagen, dass ich bisher aber auch noch keine Bandage dran hatte und somit gar nicht weiß, ob das fürs Knie was bringen würde. Hatte nur früher beim Fußball in der Jugend ständig die Dinger dran und da brachte es mir schon was. War nur so ein Gedanke von mir gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (6. April 2013)

> Also ob evtl. ein gut sitzender Schoner die Funktion einer Bandage mit übernehmen könnte. Muss dazu sagen, dass ich bisher aber auch noch keine Bandage dran hatte und somit gar nicht weiß, ob das fürs Knie was bringen würde. Hatte nur früher beim Fußball in der Jugend ständig die Dinger dran und da brachte es mir schon was. War nur so ein Gedanke von mir gestern.



Brauchst Du denn eine Bandage für dein Knie? - sowas bekommt man in aller Regel von der Orthopädie verschrieben. Nur einfach so würde ich keine tragen.



> Für meine Bedürfnisse von Schutz reichen mit Sicherheit die weichen Schoner. Die Hartschale ist deshalb in der Überlegung, weil sie ja anscheinend meist leichter und einfacher zum An-/Ausziehen sind (zumindest habe ich das in dem Thread so rausgelesen).



Wozu willst Du die Dinger ständig An und Ausziehen?
Hier im Mittelgebirge geht es ständig hoch & runter, da lohnt es sich nicht, diese ständig aus und anzuziehen. Und Gewicht ist mir unwichtig, so groß sind die Unterschiede nicht.


----------



## valdus (6. April 2013)

Heyho,

ich bin auch sehr anfällig am Knie und habe mir auch anfangs die Frage gestellt ob es nicht einen Schoner gibt der die Aufgabe einer Bandage übernehmen könnte....
Fakt ist wohl gibts nicht wirklich...

Aus eigener mehrmonatiger Erfahrung habe ich mit diesen Schonern hier, im Enduro/AM und Bikepark Betrieb gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30674_Evo-Knieschoner-.html

Schwachpunkt natürlich wie bei den meisten Schützern, wenn man seitlich aufs Knie fällt hat man keinen wirklichen Schutz. 
Und teilweise können sie an der Kniekehle etwas scheuern wenn se nicht richtig sitzen.
Ich bin schon wirklich oft mit den Teilen hingeflogen...mal heftiger mal nicht so heftig und muss sagen seitdem ich die Schoner habe, bin ich erst einmal so gestürzt das ich mal 2 Wochen wegen Knieprobleme aussetzen musste.
Auch nur einmal sind sie nach dem ersten Impact, welcher ja dennoch meistens der schlimmste ist, verrutscht.
Freunde von mir fahren im Bikepark, Knie/Schienbeinschoner Kombinationen  mit Hartschalen und haben öfters mal aufgechlagene Knie, ich eher nie. 

Ich fahre sie im Winter und im Sommer.
Im Winter halten sie schön warm und im Sommer empfinde ich sie als gut angenehm vom Klima her.

Grüße


----------



## jaysen (6. April 2013)

jaysen schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich da mal an,
> Oberschenkel 51cm und Waden 37cm ,ich liege also zwischen M und L.
> Eher L oder M bei den Rage?
> Normalerweise tendiere ich in so einem Fall zur größeren Größe.
> Gruß



So, die Schoner sind gestern angekommen und passen in L bei der ersten Anprobe sehr gut. M wäre definitiv zu eng gewesen. Morgen gehts das erste Mal auf Tour damit, mal schauen wie sie sich auf dem Trail schlagen.


----------



## scratch_a (6. April 2013)

Also es läuft wohl auf die Sinner raus.

Aber ich versteh irgendwie nicht, wie ich die richtige Größe rausbekommen soll.
Wenn ich ca. 10cm übern Knie messe, hat der Oberschenkel einen Umfang von ca. 42cm, Wadenumfang ca. 35cm.
Auf der Seite von Hibike (http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...inner-Knieschützer-Mod-2013.html#var_95805076) stehen zwar Maße für die jeweilige Größe dabei, aber nach diesen Maßen wäre sogar XL für meine Oberschenkel noch zu klein. Und das kann absolut nicht sein, erst recht nicht, wenn ich mir hier die anderen Maße so anschaue und welche Größe genommen wurde.
Sind die Angaben zu den Sinner evtl. falsch oder wie muss man das verstehen?


----------



## chiefrock (6. April 2013)

Bestell halt einfach beide Größen und schick ein Paar zurück.
Ansonsten machste mit dem Sinner nix falsch. Sind top! Trage meine nun schon seit über 2 Jahren.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (7. April 2013)

Ich würd mir immer wieder den poc vdp 2.0 Long kaufen. Schützt & stützt das Knie, passt mir wie angegossen und ich Merk ihn bei treten nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (8. April 2013)

Ich kann den Poc vpd 2.0  Knee  (short)  empfehlen ... schienbein kann man dann nach bedarf zusätzlich nutzen und fande den noch ne ecke bequemer als den Long .... Hatte vorher Sinner ... und naja der Poc ist echt geil.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (8. April 2013)

Tag zusammen.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar Schützern. Bisher bin ich immer die Oneal Rocker gefahren und würde gerne auf reine knieprotektoren, wie die Oneal Sinner umsteigen.
Jedoch aber immer noch in Kombination mit Shin Guard. Gibt es ja von 661 zum Beispiel passend beim Roit

661 Riot Shin guard

Sind die passiv zu dem Sinner?
Oder kennt ihr gute Alternativen.
Fahrstil ist auf Enduro und Freeride Ebene.


----------



## stef-B (8. April 2013)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Gegend gibt es nicht viele Geschäfte, so dass ich da viel Auswahl zum testen hätte. Da bleibt mir Wohl oder Übel nur der Weg über Internetshops.



Nach Nürnberg ist es doch von NM gar nicht so weit oder? Da würde ich dir dann die Fahrradkiste empfehlen. Dort kannst du alles mal anprobieren und wenn du welche probiern willst die Joe grad nicht da hat dann bestellt er dir die auch unverbindlich. 
Würd ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Hab mir auch die 661 Evo gekauft. Laut Onlinetabelle wäre ich an der oberen L Grenze, beim Anprobieren hat sich dann aber rausgestellt dass M perfekt passt.


----------



## scratch_a (8. April 2013)

stef-B schrieb:


> Nach Nürnberg ist es doch von NM gar nicht so weit oder? Da würde ich dir dann die Fahrradkiste empfehlen. Dort kannst du alles mal anprobieren und wenn du welche probiern willst die Joe grad nicht da hat dann bestellt er dir die auch unverbindlich.
> Würd ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Hab mir auch die 661 Evo gekauft. Laut Onlinetabelle wäre ich an der oberen L Grenze, beim Anprobieren hat sich dann aber rausgestellt dass M perfekt passt.



Ja, in der Fahrradkiste waren wir schon mal vor einigen Wochen. Finde den Laden an sich gut und auch Joe war sehr nett und zuvorkommend. Aber da man bei Hibike grad 50% auf einen 2. "Sicherheitsartikel" bekommt und sowohl meine Frau als auch ich Schoner brauchen, wäre es nicht fair, nur um zu probieren dort hin zu fahren. 
Das Angebot ist einfach zu gut, da werde ich dann wohl eine Größe mehr mitbestellen, wenn ich keine genaueren Angaben finde.

Wäre super, wenn paar Leute, welche die Sinner haben, ihre Maße und gekaufte Größe hier schreiben könnten.


----------



## pb12 (9. April 2013)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Tag zusammen.
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar SchÃ¼tzern. Bisher bin ich immer die Oneal Rocker gefahren und wÃ¼rde gerne auf reine knieprotektoren, wie die Oneal Sinner umsteigen.
> Jedoch aber immer noch in Kombination mit Shin Guard. Gibt es ja von 661 zum Beispiel passend beim Roit
> ...



Ich fahre die Sinner Knieschoner mit den Riot Schienbeinschonern - passt einwandfrei. Wird aber warm drunter, also Berg auf hab ich die Riots auch im Winter nicht dran. Das Schienbein schÃ¼tzen die super, sind recht gut (dick) gepolstert hinter dem harten Plastikeinsatz; die Wade ist allerdings nur von diesen KlettverschlÃ¼ssen (also Stoff)bedeckt.

â¬: Mit der GrÃ¶Ãe und MaÃen kann ich leider nicht dienen, hab momentan keinen Zugriff auf die Pads und weiÃ die GrÃ¶Ãe nicht auswendig...


----------



## suoixon (10. April 2013)

Also ich kann inzwischen sagen:
Race Face fällt mind. eine Nummer kleiner aus.
POC und 661 fallen ähnlich aus, wobei die 661 noch etwas weiter sind.

Habe mich am Ende für die 661 entschieden.


----------



## Kharne (10. April 2013)

Mein Bruder hat seit letzter Woche ein Paar 661 Rampage.

Sind toll verarbeitet, sitzen gut, mit Schaum wurde nicht gespart, das Knie ist leicht vorgeformt 
und hat eine *sanfte* Hartschale drin.

Er hat sich natürlich erstmal voll aufs Maul gelegt D) beim Treppenfahren, ist voll aufs 
Knie gerattert, das Knie wäre schön offen gewesen. Die Schoner haben nen leichten, oberflächlichen 
Kratzer, er hat davon nix gespürt. Wir sind dann noch 3 Stunden durch die Gegend gefahren, 
er hatte danach keine Scheuerstellen oder irgendwelche Hautreizungen 

Kann die also nur empfehlen. Wer dicke Waden hat kann aber Probleme bekommen, ich liege 
3cm über der Größentabelle für XL und krieg den mittleren Strap nicht über den Wadenansatz 
(bei gestreckem Fuß!), würde die Größentabelle also als etwas optimistisch einschätzen.

Was mich zu meinem Problem führt: Ich brauch ne Alternative zu den 661 Rampage. Wir 
wollen im Sommer 2 Wochen nach Saalbach
Soll keine Hartschale sein, Knie + Schienbein, gerne auch getrennt. Preis ist erstmal Wurst, 
es muss passen und über Dauer bequem sein und schützen.


----------



## Bocacanosa (14. Mai 2013)

661 Riot, ONeal Dirt, ixs slope und Alpinestars SLC haben alle eine Hartschale drin und waren mir zu unbequem. Nur der ixs hat in L vernÃ¼ftig gepasst, ist aber durch die Hartschale bei mir durchgefallen.

Die Tage gabs im SchnÃ¤ppchen-Thread den Hinweis auf den ONeal Sinner Knee fÃ¼r 45 â¬ in der Cedric Gracia Edition bei OutdoorBroker. Mit dem Newsletter-Gutschein Ã¼ber 5 â¬ gabs dann nen Schnapper fÃ¼r 40,00 â¬ zzgl. Versand von 4,90 â¬. 

Durch den Protektorenschaum SC-1 von Sas-Tec ist der Schoner deutlich weicher und bequemer als die anderen mit Hartschale. 

Und das Design geht fÃ¼r mich auch in Ordnung:


----------



## kampf.zwerg (14. Mai 2013)

habe dir 661 rage jetzt schon ausgiebig testen können und bin echt zufrieden, klar schwitzt man bei höheren temp. aber das sollten einem die eigenen knie schon wert sein


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (22. Mai 2013)

Bin auf der Suche nach TourenSchonern auf die G-From gestoßen.
Gibt es hier Erfahrungen, oder sollte ich zu den 661ern für 35 greifen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (22. Mai 2013)

Viel Spaß wenn du da auf die Seite knallst, die 661 haben da wenigstens noch Schaum.


----------



## Simpel. (22. Mai 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach TourenSchonern auf die G-From gestoßen.
> Gibt es hier Erfahrungen, oder sollte ich zu den 661ern für 35 greifen ?



Habe die G-Form Knieprotektoren seit längerem im Einsatz und bin sehr begeistert. Speziell bei einer Feierabendtour mit kleinem Rucksack möchte ich nicht die grösseren POC Protektoren mitnehmen. Das Packmass der G-Form ist sehr klein, man spürt sie allerdings auch deutlich weniger beim Treten (Reiben, Hitzeentwicklung) als dickere Protektoren. Klar, die Schutzwirkung ist geringer als bei den grösseren Protektoren, aber man nimmt sie öfters mit weil sie einfach angenehmer und kleiner sind.

Fazit: Alles bis und mit All-Mountain fahre ich mit den G-Form, bei Enduro (mit Fullfacehelm) und härterer Gangart trage ich die weichen POC Protektoren.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (22. Mai 2013)

@simpel
Danke Dir für die Info, das hört sich doch gut an.
Werde mal schauen, wo ich die zu nem guten Kurs in 
L her bekomme.


----------



## Simpel. (22. Mai 2013)

Gern!
Kannst du sie irgendwo anprobieren? Protektoren müssen schon richtig sitzen.


----------



## Jarl (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe mir vor ein paar Tagen die AMX Zipper von Oneal bestellt jeweils in M und L. Die L waren mir eindeutig zu groß, deshalb machte ich gleich mal eine Testfahrt mit den M. Nach ca. 30min hat es dann doch sehr gezwickt und gescheuert in der Kniekehle. Dort gibt es bei den AMX extra "Luftlöcher" und ich glaube die Nähte dort waren Schuld dran. Hat noch jmd Erfahrungen damit?

vl. hab ich auch einfach die falsche Größe? 
Oberschenkel  10cm oberhalb Kniescheibe: ca. 42cm
UNterschenkel: ca. 35cm


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (31. Mai 2013)

Habe mir mal die Troy Lee KG5450 bestellt, und hoffe das sie passen.


----------



## Al_Gebra (2. Juni 2013)

Was ist von Knieschonern für Volleyball und andere Sportarten zu halten? Woanders im Netz wird der TR2 von MTBler empfohlen.

www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B001D820MO


----------



## vitaminc (3. Juni 2013)

Auf dem Volleyballfeld hat es keine spitzen Steine, beim Volleyball wird die gesamte Aufprallgeschwindigkeit geringer sein als bei schnellen Abfahrten...

Also ich würde mir das nicht antun!

Vernünftige Schoner mit D30 oder SasTec sollten es schon sein, sonst kann man gleich ganz darauf verzichten. Das was Du verlinkt hast geht imho allenfalls als Pseudoschutz durch.


----------



## fone (3. Juni 2013)

wenn man schnell kalte knie kriegt, sind die volleyball dinger bestimmt hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (3. Juni 2013)

Ich benutze oft die Schoner von meinen Inline-Skates. Die haben Hartschalen und sind für üble Aufschläge designed.


----------



## flametop (3. Juni 2013)

Warum kauft man sich nicht einfach dem Einsatzgebiet angemessene Schoner bzw. welche die dafuer entwickelt wurden? Klar kann man was anderes benutzen; im Ernstfall moechte ich aber nicht auf meine D3O-Schoner verzichten.


----------



## Al_Gebra (3. Juni 2013)

Na ja, wenn wir schon beim Einsatzgebiet sind...fürs MTB gibt es ja auch Neopren-Schoner, z.B. die 661 Veggie. OK, ich würde mir die Volleyball-Dinger nicht kaufen, aber das sind de facto vermutlich die gleichen Schoner wie die Neopen-Schoner fürs MTB.


----------



## cycophilipp (3. Juni 2013)

hab 661 Veggies übrig für lau


----------



## soulslight (3. Juni 2013)

hi, 
ich hab seit zwei jahren von o'neal die sinner knieschoner in größe m und bin für mich nicht sonderlich zufrieden mit ihnen. die schoner können da nichts dafür, meine beine sind einfach zu dünn, in s sind sie mir aber zu klein. ich habe letztens die schoner von poc anprobiert und die haben super gepasst, aber da gefällt mir der preis weniger.
im bikemarkt wird seit einiger zeit von leatt der 3df angeboten. kann mir vielleicht jemand etwas zu den größen und der passform etwas sagen?
danke für eure hilfe

gruß

robert


----------



## Thiel (3. Juni 2013)

Die Sinner sind am Anfang immer sehr eng, das legt sich aber. 
Man darf sich davon bei der ersten Anprobe nicht täuschen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (4. Juni 2013)

Ich kann auch nur die Sinner empfehlen.Hatte sie jetzt 2 Jahre im Einsatz und dabei mussten sie einige Einschläge wegstecken.Der Schoner ist dabei nie verrutscht und hat mein Knie jedesmal geschützt.So wie letzten Dienstag: harter Highspeedeinschlag und das Knie blieb (im Gegensatz zum Schienbein) vollkommen unverletzt und der Schoner saß wie ne Eins.Leider musste der Schoner zerschnitten werden :-(
Es werden aber wieder die Sinner.POC ist meiner Meinung nach keine Alternative.Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist einfach unter aller Sau.


----------



## vitaminc (4. Juni 2013)

+1 Sinner !!, trotz dass sie nach über 1 Jahr etwas knarzen und scheuern...

Zur Verarbeitungsqualität der POC kann ich nicht viel sagen, weil gingen nach paar Minuten Anprobe direkt zurück weil zu eng, außerdem sind die noch teurer als die Sinner.


----------



## damage0099 (4. Juni 2013)

Hab die Sinner-Combo 2013 
Super bequem und das Schienbein ist gleich mitgeschützt.


----------



## nullstein (4. Juni 2013)

Aber nur mit "normalem" Schaum,oder?Am Schienbein ist kein SAS-Tec.


----------



## damage0099 (4. Juni 2013)

Am Schienbein sind glaub 3 "Platten / Plättchen".
Hab ich noch garnicht genau angeschaut 
Heut abend mal untersuchen.


----------



## MTB17 (4. Juni 2013)

Ich kann die [ame="http://www.amazon.de/POC-Knieprotektor-Joint-black-20370/dp/B003EV6YXY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370378457&sr=8-1&keywords=poc+knieschoner"]POC Knieschützer[/ame] sehr empfehlen. 
Die VPD 2.0 sind meines Erachtens nach wesentlich schlechter und zugleich teurer. Sie sind recht weich, sobald sie mal die Körpertemperatur angenommen haben, "verfestigen" sich beim Aufprall jedoch, wie irgendwo in der Artikelbeschreibung geschrieben steht. Ob das nun wirklich der Fall ist, sei jetzt mal dahingestellt, aber sie bieten SEHR guten Schutz, auch vor spitzen Steinen. 
Man schwitzt recht schnell unter den Schützern, sobald die Temperaturen draußen etwas höher (ca. 25°C) sind, aber sie stören dann trotzdem nicht. Bei der richtigen Größe gibt es kein Zwicken und kein Kratzen, die Nähte sind gut gesetzt und sauber. Auch rutschen sie nicht, weil sich das Neopren gut am Bein "festhält" und oben eine Art "Anti-Rutsch-Gummi" eingebaut ist.
Klare Kaufempfehlung meinerseits.


----------



## damage0099 (5. Juni 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Am Schienbein sind glaub 3 "Platten / Plättchen".
> Hab ich noch garnicht genau angeschaut
> Heut abend mal untersuchen.



Es sind 4 Platten am Schienbein.
Vom fühlen her kein SAS-TEC. Ist eher hart. Erfüllt sicher seinen Zweck


----------



## nullstein (5. Juni 2013)

Kannst du vielleicht mal ein Bild hochladen?Am besten mit angezogenem Schoner.Hab mir ja letzte Woche das Schienbein bis zum Knochen aufgerissen und suche nun nach einem Schoner,der sowas hätte vermeiden können.


----------



## damage0099 (5. Juni 2013)

kann ich heut abend machen


----------



## damage0099 (5. Juni 2013)

so,
hier ein paar Fotos:













hier wichtig, daß der Klett genau übereinander sitzt, sonst reibts natürlich:
(Schuhe müssen nicht ausgezogen werden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demouser (7. Juni 2013)

Danke, hat mir sehr geholfen. Habe mir jetzt auch die Combo gekauft und bin super zufrieden damit!


----------



## damage0099 (7. Juni 2013)

gerne


----------



## Max141111 (19. Juni 2013)

Suche ebenfalls Knieschoner mit Tourentauglichkeit. Hänge gerade zwischen 661 Evo und Rage, was ist denn genau der Unterschied? Sehe ich das richtig, das die Evos eher tourentauglicher sind und die Rage dagegen mehr Schutz bieten?


----------



## fone (19. Juni 2013)

ne, die evo haben intelligenten schaum, der sich bei aufprall verhärtet. 
rage ist das günstigere modell, ohne verhärtenden schaum. 
welcher mehr aufträgt, bequemer zu terten ist, kann ich nicht erkennen.

der evo bietet m.e. mehr schutz.


----------



## Janf85 (20. Juni 2013)

Poc +1  Sinner -1

Bin gewechselt von Sinner zu Poc.

Sinner haben mir (und anderen auch) die Kniekehle aufgerubbelt beim Pedalieren, ausserdem sind die recht weich und rutschen an Steinen somit nicht so gut ab.

Poc haben mir Out of the Box auch bei Tagestouren nichts aufgeschrubbelt. Fühlen sich sicherer an. Material ist härter.

Alles in allem sagt mir Design und funktion von Poc sehr zu, auch von den anderen Poc Produkten. Kostet halt etwas mehr, meiner Meinung nach gerechtfertigt. Die Sinner kosten ja fast genauso viel warn in meinen Augen aber sehr viel schlechter.


----------



## MarkusL (20. Juni 2013)

Ich habe hier auch gerade ein Paar POC Knee 2.0 "kurz" in Größe M liegen. 
Sie erscheinen mir recht eng. Ich liege vom Wadenumfang bei 38cm und beim Oberschenkel (10cm überm Knie) bei 45 cm, also genau am Übergang zu Größe L in der Größenempfehlung.
Hat jemand ähnliche Maße und Langzeiterfahrungen?


----------



## iceman601 (21. Juni 2013)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Fahre seit kurzem auch mit den POC VPD 2.0 und bin sehr begeistert! Beim Test in der bike sport 05/06-13 kommen die POC auch am besten weg. Mich hat bei anderen Schonern immer dieses Lüftungsloch an der Kniekehle gestört...es zwickt immer irgendwie. Die POC sind hinten geschlossen, aber mit einem sehr dünnen und angnehmen Stoff. Zudem sind sie auch sehr schlank und nicht so klobig und die Verarbeitung ist durchdacht und top. Sie sind warm, ja, vielleicht auch wärmer wie manch anderer Schoner, aber das nehme ich in Kauf, weil sie sich sehr angenehm tragen und der Schutz lt. Test außer Frage steht. Meine kleine Trailmaus  hat derzeit noch die Sinner...ich vermute aber nicht mehr lange! 



Janf85 schrieb:


> Poc +1  Sinner -1
> 
> Bin gewechselt von Sinner zu Poc.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaCrazyP (22. Juni 2013)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Ich habe hier auch gerade ein Paar POC Knee 2.0 "kurz" in Größe M liegen.
> Sie erscheinen mir recht eng. Ich liege vom Wadenumfang bei 38cm und beim Oberschenkel (10cm überm Knie) bei 45 cm, also genau am Übergang zu Größe L in der Größenempfehlung.
> Hat jemand ähnliche Maße und Langzeiterfahrungen?



Also ich hatte die in L an und die waren mir viel zu groß. M passt besser, aber ich kann damit kaum eine vernünftige Tour fahren, weil sie mir beim Pedalieren gefühlt alles abschnüren. Ich versuch sie gerade zu weiten... Mal sehen, ob es was bringt.


----------



## soulslight (23. Juni 2013)

Da ich vor ein paar seiten mal um rat angefragt hatte, möchte ich das ergebnis meiner entscheidung mitteilen.
ich habe mich wieder für den sinner entschieden, und zwar in größe s.
ich habe ja so einige protektoren durchprobiert und kann jetzt sagen, dass mir der sinner grundsätzlich nicht schlechter gefällt, als der poc, nur in einer nummer kleiner. d.h. der poc hätte mir in größe m sehr gut gepasst und war auch gut zu pedalieren. den sinner hatte ich gestern auch auf einer tour mit tragen an und selbst nach 4 std. unterwegs sein hat nichts weiter gestört. ich hatte auch nicht das gefühl, dass er so groß aufträgt. was mir sogar besser gefallen hat als am poc ist, dass er weiter runter zum schienbein geht und da auch noch etwas schutz bietet.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (24. Juni 2013)

jetzt war ich neugierig und: oopsi, der poc knee 2.0 kostet ja effektiv das doppelte vom sinner... online ~120 vs ~60


----------



## damage0099 (24. Juni 2013)

Zusatz zum Sinner:
Er ist bequem, wenn er paßt, und: Der Klettverschluß über und unterm Knie muß genau übereinander sein.
Sonst reibts (was auch logisch ist).


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Juni 2013)

fone schrieb:


> jetzt war ich neugierig und: oopsi, der poc knee 2.0 kostet ja effektiv das doppelte vom sinner... online ~120 vs ~60



Naja, hat für mich auch seinen Grund..  Ist einfach der bessere Schoner.. ^^ Ich mochte die Sinner nicht, aber jeder wie er will..


----------



## flametop (24. Juni 2013)

Kann man in HH eigentlich Mountainbiken? Ist da nicht eher Street/Roadcyclen angesagt? Wofuer braucht man da Schoner? Die Frage ist ernst gemeint. Nicht Falsch verstehen, bitte


----------



## fone (24. Juni 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Ist einfach der bessere Schoner..


na, das will ich aber auch hoffen!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Juni 2013)

flametop schrieb:


> Kann man in HH eigentlich Mountainbiken? Ist da nicht eher Street/Roadcyclen angesagt? Wofuer braucht man da Schoner? Die Frage ist ernst gemeint. Nicht Falsch verstehen, bitte



...die Frage ist schon berechtigt..  So richtig viel haben wir da oben nicht, die Harburger Berge, sonst noch n paar local spots, sonst bleiben nur Tagesausflüge in den Harz, den Deister oder nach Malente.. 

Ich find, Proktektoren sollte man immer haben. Auch ne Wurzel kann weh tun und dir die Kniescheibe brechen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dievole (1. Juli 2013)

Habe  als beginner die 661 riot als Schnäppchen zu 25 gekauft. Gestern erstmals am Lago getestet,  ich war jedenfalls mit denen sehr zufrieden


----------



## OliverKaa (1. Juli 2013)

Ser´s - ich habe mir von Leatt die 3DF Knee Guards in L gekauft - sitzen sehr gut.
Habe sie ca. 40 Stunden getragen - Außer das sie Stinken gibts nix zu meckern.
btw - wie wascht ihr schoner?


----------



## Erroll (1. Juli 2013)

Normal mit der Hand und Feinwaschmittel. Bei grober Verschmutzung steck ich die Teile auch mal auf 30° Feinwäsche in die Maschine.


----------



## Zara Bernard (1. Juli 2013)

In der Maschine im Waschsack. Mit dem Funktionszeug.


----------



## Sascha_DH (1. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mir aufgrund des Tests hier die Race Face Ambush zugelegt, sind aber noch unterwegs... Ich hoffe auch für AllMountain geeignet... 

Mir war wichtig die Schoner auszubekommen, auch ohne die Schuhe ausziehen zu müssen..


----------



## gnss (1. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für große Knieschoner? Hab die Rally FR in XL, passen knapp gut, sind halt für den Park. Bei weichen Knieschonern gab es bis jetzt zwei Reinfälle, 661 Riot  in der größten Größe sind ein Witz, RF Dig in XL ebenfalls. Relevante Umfange: oben 58cm, unten 41cm


----------



## Kharne (1. Juli 2013)

Schonmal O´Neal Sinner probiert? Hatte das gleiche Problem wie du  Die langen Sinner passen mir echt gut.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (2. Juli 2013)

verschoben


----------



## musiclust (4. Juli 2013)

fone schrieb:


> ne, die evo haben intelligenten schaum, der sich bei aufprall verhärtet.



Moin,

der Schaum verhärtet nicht.


----------



## fone (4. Juli 2013)

"Das Besondere an diesen Schützern ist die Flexibilität durch das d3o-Gel, welches sich erst beim Aufprall zu einer schützenden Schale verhärtet."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (4. Juli 2013)

Ich kenne jemanden, der einen solchen Schützer anzog und sich auf einen auf dem Boden liegenden Besenstiel auf die Knie fallen ließ.
Sein Schrei war wohl im Umkreis von 50km zu hören...er macht es nie wieder....


----------



## musiclust (4. Juli 2013)

fone schrieb:


> "Das Besondere an diesen Schützern ist die Flexibilität durch das d3o-Gel, welches sich erst beim Aufprall zu einer schützenden Schale verhärtet."



Moin,



du nimmst eine Luftmatratze legst dich bei geöffneten Ventil drauf und du sinkst langsam ein
 du nimmst eine Luftmatratze und lässt dich drauffallen bei geöffneten Ventil und du empfindest die Matratze als hart
So funktioniert das im Prinzip mit dem Luftbläschen/Luftaustausch in den Schützern.


----------



## fone (4. Juli 2013)

ok, mal editieren:

es wird halt üblicherweise so genannt...


----------



## musiclust (4. Juli 2013)

fone schrieb:


> ok, mal editieren:
> 
> es wird halt üblicherweise so genannt...



Moin,

ich sag es üblicherweise auch so  
aber den Korinthenkacker konnte ich nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## redVellocet (7. Juli 2013)

Hat einer schonmal irgendwo eine Größentabelle für die O'Neal Sinner Knee Pads gesehen?

Ich würde mir ja gerne welche bestellen, will aber dank massiven Beinen bei dem Preis erstmal keine Risiken eingehen und auf Umtauschaktionen habe ich nicht wirklich Lust.


----------



## Max141111 (8. Juli 2013)

Ich habe gerade die die 661 Evo und die IXS Slope Series zuhause. Die 661 tragen sich wirklich sehr angenehm, aber ich denke sie bieten dann doch recht wenig Schutz. Wenn ich mir z.B. selbst mit dem Handknöcheln auf das Knie "schlage" oder mich auf die Knie runterfallen lasse, spüre ich die Schläge schon sehr stark. Bei den IXS wird dagegen alles komplett weggedämpft. Natürlich sind sie auch deutlich dicker, tragen mehr auf und tragen sich auch weniger bequem. Ich denke ich werde mit beiden nicht so ganz glücklich und probiere noch etwas rum. Die nächste Bestellung besteht aus den Sinner und den Bliss Protection ARG (hat die schon einer getestet?), gerne würde ich auch die 661 Rage bestellen, die sind aber nirgends in M lieferbar...


----------



## Dakeyras (9. Juli 2013)

eine kleine Größenfrage zum POC VPD 2.0 Knee guard:

lt Homepage gibts den in S,M,L,XL. in der größentabelle ist nur S,M,L gelistet. laut dieser Tabelle ist mir L aber eindeutig zu klein (habe 45cm Wadenumfang und 51cm am Oberschenkel 10ckm über der kniescheibe)

Die ganzen shops haben auch nur S-L gelistet und selbst im shop auf der Hersteller HP gibts maximal L.

ist die XL jetzt ein Tippfehler und den gibts nur bis L?


----------



## Dakeyras (9. Juli 2013)

ich erweitere meine Frage mal:

die RF Ambush, O'Neal Sinner und O'neal AMX sind auch mit in der Auswahl.

die größentabellen der Hersteller sind teilweise etwas seltsam. Welche Größe würdet ihr denn bei den gennannten empfehlen?



Dakeyras schrieb:


> habe 45cm Wadenumfang und 51cm am Oberschenkel 10cm über der kniescheibe


----------



## Jester (11. Juli 2013)

Ich würde mir auch gerne solche Schoner zulegen. Stehe jedoch vor einem kleineren Problem. 
Ich muss an einem Knie beim Sport eine solche Bandage tragen:






Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?

Ich liebäugel mit den O Neal Sinner. Gibt es auch Modelle mit Kunststoffüberzug wie z.B. bei den Alpinestars Moab (diese fahre ich beim Downhill)? Denn mit Softschonern wird man beim Sturz schlecht rutschen und der Einschlag wird so in voller härte und konsequent auf das Gelenk übertragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (11. Juli 2013)

ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass POC ab Modelljahr 2014 eine Art Kunststoff-Skidplates integrieren wird. keine Ahnung ob das so kommen wird.


Kleines Update zu meiner Frage: 
Lt. POC-Customer Service gibts keine XL, ab 2014 soll es aber sowohl für Knie- als auch für Ellenbogenschoner eine XL geben.

hab mir die Sinner in XL bestellt und werde berichten wie es passt.


----------



## Kharne (11. Juli 2013)

Mit den Sinnern rutscht man auch, hab ich gestern in nem filmreifen Abflug gezeigt, die Trailbauer in Saalbach könnens bestätigen


----------



## Boshard (12. Juli 2013)

Könnt ihr die 661 Riot empfehlen?


----------



## dievole (12. Juli 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Könnt ihr die 661 Riot empfehlen?



Ich kann nichts negatives berichten, vom Preis und Passform (M) ok.


----------



## Boshard (12. Juli 2013)

Wie gut Schützen die und Wie haltbar sind die?
Spiele mit dem gedanken mir Knie und Elenbogen zukaufen.


----------



## Dakeyras (12. Juli 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Spiele mit dem gedanken mir Knie und Elenbogen zukaufen.




ich wusste nicht, dass der Organhandel schon solche Ausmaße angenommen hat.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (12. Juli 2013)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> ich wusste nicht, dass der Organhandel schon solche Ausmaße angenommen hat.....



 gemeint sind natürlich die schoner


----------



## dievole (12. Juli 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Wie gut Schützen die und Wie haltbar sind die?
> Spiele mit dem gedanken mir Knie und Elenbogen zukaufen.



Habe nur die Knieschoner und erst zweimal benutzt, und nicht gestürzt. Deshalb kann ich noch wenig dazu sagen, außer dass die nicht drücken oder zwicken und nicht auftragen.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo 
Fährt jemand die ONeal AMX Zipper und klärt mich mal auf da ich noch nie Protektoren hatte, auf welcher Seite der Zipper am besten aufgehoben ist innnen oder aussen ,also wie rum richtig anziehen,verzeiht mir meine dumme Frage aber wer nicht frägt bleibt dumm.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Boshard (12. Juli 2013)

Hab mir Vorhin die 661 Riot in M bestellt  bei Bike-Components.de
mal sehen ob ich richtig gemessen hab.


----------



## Dakeyras (12. Juli 2013)

Meine Sinner sind heute gekommen. Die XL passt, kleiner sollten sie aber nicht sein. mal sehen, die tragen sich ja auch noch etwas ein. Warm sind sie, mal sehen wie sich das auf dem Trail verhält. 

Angenehm überrascht war ich von der Größe. Sehr enganliegend und tragen nur sehr wenig auf... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted 274812 (12. Juli 2013)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Fährt jemand die ONeal AMX Zipper und klärt mich mal auf da ich noch nie Protektoren hatte, auf welcher Seite der Zipper am besten aufgehoben ist innnen oder aussen ,also wie rum richtig anziehen,verzeiht mir meine dumme Frage aber wer nicht frägt bleibt dumm.
> Gruß Hacky



Auf der Innenseite (oben) steht L und R auf dem kleinen Etikett


----------



## damage0099 (13. Juli 2013)

...welches schlecht erkennbar ist


----------



## Schempi (13. Juli 2013)

Mit den Riots hatte ich letztes Jahr einen ordentlichen Abgang über den Lenker bei dem der erste Einschlag mit dem rechten Knie in ne scharfe Steinplatte gegangen ist - war selber verwundert, wie viel vom Schlag die aufgefangen haben - vorhandene Schutzwirkung insofern erprobt. (Nur gegen das Weiterrutschen in den benachbarten Bach ham sie nicht geholfen )


----------



## Hacky 2003 (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo cyclerower und damage0099
Danke habe es endlich gefunden war immer vom dem Größenschild verdeckt.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Patrick323 (13. Juli 2013)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> Hallo cyclerower und damage0099
> Danke habe es endlich gefunden war immer vom dem Größenschild verdeckt.
> Gruß Hacky



Wie findest du die AMX?
Ich hatte mir diese bestellt, lasse sie aber wieder zurück gehen, da sie mir viel zu wenig vom Knie abgedeckt haben. Ich hab zwar grosse Schenkel, aber der AMX hat bei mir gerade so die Kniescheibe abgedeckt. 

Hatte einen Sinner zum Vergleich da, leider nur in L. Den bekam ich gar nicht erst auf den Oberschenkel, aber zumindest war da wesentlich mehr Fläche des Knies abgedeckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hacky 2003 (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo Patrick323
Ich kann leider im Monent nicht biken aber daheim beim probe tragen machen sie mir einen guten Eindruck,vorallem den Zipper finde ich gut,was die Größe des Protektorschaums anbelangt hätte ich jetzt gedacht dass die gleich sind beim Sinner und beim AMX ,alleine den Zipper hätte ich als Unterschied genommen.Habe auch noch die Ellbogenschützer des AMX bestellt aber da bin ich mir noch unsicher ob ich die behalte, da habe ich einen Sinner Ellbogen Guard der mir mir zwar zugroß ist habe, aber den ich etwas besser finde da die Sinner noch ein Klett am Oberarm haben.Vielleich lies auch jemand mit der etwas zu Größe der beiden Schaumstücke weis. Gleich mal ONeal Europe angeschrieben, melde mich sobald ich etwas weis.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Hacky 2003 (15. Juli 2013)

Patrick323 schrieb:


> Wie findest du die AMX?
> Ich hatte mir diese bestellt, lasse sie aber wieder zurück gehen, da sie mir viel zu wenig vom Knie abgedeckt haben. Ich hab zwar grosse Schenkel, aber der AMX hat bei mir gerade so die Kniescheibe abgedeckt.
> 
> Hatte einen Sinner zum Vergleich da, leider nur in L. Den bekam ich gar nicht erst auf den Oberschenkel, aber zumindest war da wesentlich mehr Fläche des Knies abgedeckt...



Hallo Patrick323 und wer es noch wissen will
Hatte mir ja mal die Mühe gemacht und ONeal Europe angeschrieben weil ich wissen wollte  ob die Protektorenschaumstücke beim Sinner und beim AMX gleich groß sind.
Hier die Aussage einer freundlichen Dame von ONeal Europe
Hallo,
ich konnte gerade auf den Artikel selbst nachprüfen, um sicher zu gehen.
Der Schaumprotektor von den Sinner und AMX Knee Guard haben die gleiche Länge/Größe. Beim Elbow Guard sind diese Protektoren wieder gleich groß beim Sinner und AMX, aber kleiner als beim Knee Guard

Was ich schon sehen konnte ist dass der Sinner nicht nur den Schaumprotektor hat wie der AMX sondern seitlich ums Knie herum auch noch gepolstert ist was beim AMX nicht der Fall ist.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Boshard (15. Juli 2013)

Muss sagen das die 661 Riot Knie echt gut sind 
Gefallen mir sehr gut und die 661 Größentabelle ist auch gut.

Demnächst den noch mal die Ellenbogen kaufen


----------



## dopingfrei (15. Juli 2013)

habe zu den 661 comp-schonern hier wenig bis nichts gefunden -oder meine suchtechnik sollte verbessert werden...

gibts hier erfahrungsberichte dazu?


----------



## Dakeyras (16. Juli 2013)

hab jetzt die erste tour mit dem Sinner hinter mir. kurzes Fazit:

Sitzt sehr gut; rutscht nicht; passt sich nach einiger zeit gut an; keine Druckstellen; wird schon recht warm, aber es gibt schlimmeres.

einziger kritikpunkt: die Nähte! 

geht gar nicht. die nähte mir denen die Klettverschlüsse aufgebracht sind sehen sehr unsauber und lavede aus. einzelen fäden fransen schon aus; wird garantiert nicht lang halten ohne dass da mal jemand venrünftig drübernäht. nicht super tragisch, aber bei dem preis doch ärgerlich.

schlimmer ist die Verarbeitung der Seitenpolster. die Abdeckung der Seitenpolster und deren Nähte auf der Innenseite sind dermaßen schludrig gearbeitet. die abdeckung (also diese stücken aus festerem Gewebe die die Seitenpolster an Ort und Steööe halten) sind unsauber zugeschnitten, so dass an einigen Seiten sehr viel Material bei den Nähten übersteht und sich natürlich beim Beugen des Knies in Falten legt, was teilweise unschön kratzen kann. 

wieso man an dieser stelle innen nicht auch noch mal eine schicht frottee überziehen konnte, entzieht sich meinem verständnis...

hab jetzt erstmal alles überschüssige material abgeschnitten und hoffe dass das besserung bringt. auf dauerkratzen hab ich keine lust....

lg
Georg

p.s. bitte diesen post nicht falsch verstehen. die sinner sind super schoner und die restliche verarbeitung passt auch. wahrscheinlich hab ich einfach ein modell erwischt bei dem eben etwas stärkere abweichungen der üblichen verarbeitungsquali vorhanden sind.

wenn man so quer liest, scheint das problem mit unsauberen, instabilen nähten aber auch bei anderen herstellern aufzutreten...


----------



## fone (16. Juli 2013)

@dopingfrei
in diesem thread gehts um knieschoner für all mountain, also *touren*. da passen die 661 comp hartschalen DH-schützer einfach nicht rein. im ddd-bereich gucken.

ich trag die oneal sinner aktuell im bikepark. für touren würde ich eigentlich was leichteres auswählen, aber wenn man nicht 10 paar schoner zuhause haben möchte, sind sie ausreichend bequem und machen auch am pumptrack einen schlanken fuß.
mir ist an der verarbeitung nichts aufgefallen, hab sie aber nicht so genau angeguckt. 8 tage getragen und 1 mal gewaschen. alles gut.


----------



## dopingfrei (16. Juli 2013)

da hat sich wohl jemand an der all mountain-definition festgebissen 
hab aber generell recht wenig dazu gefunden, werds wohl ausprobieren müssen.


----------



## vitaminc (16. Juli 2013)

> ich trag die oneal sinner aktuell im bikepark. für touren würde ich eigentlich was leichteres auswählen



Was ist leichter und schützt gleichzeitig mindestens genauso gut ?

Ich halte es auch für falsch, hier irgendwas kategorisieren zu wollen, denn so wie manche auf Touren unterwegs sind, wäre ein maximaler Schutz eine durchaus akzeptable Option. Letztendlich ist es aber immer ein Kompromiss aus Risikobereitschaft, Bequem, Flexibel, Gewicht, Größe, Schutz..


----------



## scratch_a (16. Juli 2013)

@Dakeyras:
Dein Fazit kann ich auch nach paar Monaten so unterschreiben. Finde auch, dass man die seitlichen Polster schöner vernähen hätte können, wenn nicht sogar müssen. 
Ich habe mich bisher noch nicht getraut, da rum zu schneiden. Dachte mir, dass es dann nur schlimmer wird, wenn da eine kurze, starre Scheuerkante entsteht. So muss man "nur" beim anziehen aufpassen, dass der Kunststoff sauber an der Haut anliegt und nicht geknickt wird. Ich hatte bisher so jedenfalls noch keinerlei Scheuerstellen, bei meiner Frau dagegen war es schon beim Probetragen so krass, dass sie die Schoner sofort zurück gehen hat lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (17. Juli 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Was ist leichter und schützt gleichzeitig mindestens genauso gut ?


keine ahnung.

jeder darf tragen was er mag.

die 661 comp find ich gut, nur die innenpolsterung ist etwas hart


----------



## chicco81 (17. Juli 2013)

Hätte bezüglich Knieschoner auch mal eine kleine Frage bzw. wäre ich über Hilfe auch sehr dankbar.
Ich fahre längere Strecken um in den Wald oder auf nen größeren Hügel   zu gelangen und dann meist Quer durch den Wald auf kleinen Fußpfaden (ich nenns mal möchtegern Trails) wieder nach unten zu kommen.

Wollte mir gestern Schienbeischoner holen da ich mir dieses Jahr bereits 2x ziemlich übel das Schienbein aufgehauhen habe.
Also ab in die umliegenden Läden und mehrere getestet, aber nix hat gepasst, S und M hab ich meist garnicht zubekommen oder bin erst garnicht richtig rein gekommen und L ging teilweise bis mitte zum Knie.
Ich muss dazu sagen das ich für einen Mann recht klein bin (1,63m) aber ich  durchs Jahre lange Fußball spielen etwas dickere Oberschenkel und Waden habe.
Preislich habe ich mir ein Limit gesetzt von 60.

Also hat der Verkäufer mir vorgeschlagen Knie/Schinebeinschoner die einigermaßen offen sind zu testen.Preislich gibts da zwischen Knie/Schinbein und reinen Schienbein ja kaum Unterschiede.

Hab mich dann für die O'Neal Trail FR in Größe S entschieden, im Laden haben die am besten gepasst.
Abends aufs Rad und los, aber nach paar Kilometer Radeln haben sich meine Oberschenkel so aufgepumpt das der oberste Verschluß sich ins Fleich gebort hat. 
In Größe M ist er mir leider in der Länge nen Tick zu groß, also das Knie sitzt nicht mitten in der Schale sondern press am unteren Teil der Schale, Knie knicken kann ich also knicken  (sorry der musste sein).

Heute wieder zum Laden und weiter geschaut, aber im Laden gabs nix mehr was mir zugesagt hat oder in meiner Größe Lieferbar ist oder Preislich im möglichen Bereich ist.

Hab mir jetzt 2 weitere Protektoren rausgesucht und vielleicht kann mir jemand was dazu sagen oder mir eventuell andere Vorschlagen.

*O'Neal Pumpgun DH/FR Knee white*

*iXS Sports Division Herren Knieschoner Assault-Series*


Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## Teuflor (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mir heute Aufgrund diesen threads auch die Riot und die EVO in M und L bestellt zum anprobieren.
Ich fahre AM und bin sehr gespannt wie sich die Schützer tragen. Da ich mir schon zwei mal ordentlich das Knie aufgeschlagen habe wirds Zeit da mal zu investieren 

Ich gebe feedback.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (18. Juli 2013)

Für Biker mit sehr schlanken Beinen kann ich die Knee-Sleeve TSG und Skin sehr empfehlen.
Bei TDL waren mir sogar die XS zu gross


----------



## hulster (19. Juli 2013)

chicco81 schrieb:


> Hätte bezüglich Knieschoner auch mal eine kleine Frage bzw. wäre ich über Hilfe auch sehr dankbar.
> Ich fahre längere Strecken um in den Wald oder auf nen größeren Hügel   zu gelangen und dann meist Quer durch den Wald auf kleinen Fußpfaden (ich nenns mal möchtegern Trails) wieder nach unten zu kommen.
> 
> Wollte mir gestern Schienbeischoner holen da ich mir dieses Jahr bereits 2x ziemlich übel das Schienbein aufgehauhen habe.
> ...



Wenn du wirklich nix sooo Heftiges fährst, könnten auch 661 Rhythm was für die sein. Die sollten auf leichten Trails S1 - S2 ausreichend sein. Einschläge Freeride oder Bikepark halten die aber definitiv nicht aus.
Sind leider zur Zeit relativ schwierig zu bekommen.


----------



## Jester (20. Juli 2013)

chicco81 schrieb:


> *O'Neal Pumpgun DH/FR Knee white*
> 
> 
> Danke schonmal im voraus.



Hab die Dinger ca. 5 Jahre gefahren. Sehen ******** aus, wirst von jedem Noob der beim Downhill aus Trendgründen Softy-Schoner trägt belächelt (bis du gezeigt hast, dass du deutlich schneller bist als diese...), stinken schnell wie ein Ziegenbock trotz regelmäßigem Waschen und Akkuuschrauber+ Dremel Pimpimg....

ABER: Durch das Gelenk trägt man sie auch beim Uphill ohne Probleme und sie funktionieren und schützen perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicco81 (20. Juli 2013)

Jester schrieb:


> Hab die Dinger ca. 5 Jahre gefahren. Sehen ******** aus, wirst von jedem Noob der beim Downhill aus Trendgründen Softy-Schoner trägt belächelt (bis du gezeigt hast, dass du deutlich schneller bist als diese...), stinken schnell wie ein Ziegenbock trotz regelmäßigem Waschen und Akkuuschrauber+ Dremel Pimpimg....
> 
> ABER: Durch das Gelenk trägt man sie auch beim Uphill ohne Probleme und sie funktionieren und schützen perfekt!



Schneller werde ich definitiv sein aber ob ich auch heil unten ankomme  ist ne andere Frage 

Bin ja selbst noch nen Noob (zumindest auf nem Mountainbike, letzte Saison nach paar Wochen das Steißbein gebrochen  ), ich denke aber durch meine Erfahrung vom dem Motorcross aus meiner Jugend kann ich bischen Punkten.
Hab mich bis jetzt noch nicht sehr viel getraut, aber ich denke das kommt diese Saison und da ist mir bischen mehr Schutz wichtiger als gut auszusehen.
Der Geruch ist denke ich mal ganz normal, kenn das ja, daher sehe ich das nicht so eng.
Mir ist es eben wie du erwähnt hast wichtig das sie beim Uphill nicht stören und ich auch mal nen paar Meter Bergauffahren kann ohne Probleme.


----------



## cytrax (31. Juli 2013)

Gestern kamen bei mir die 661 EVO d3o an. Passform eigentlich top aber... Den oberen Klettverschluss muss ich komplett durchziehen so dass fast keine haltefläche mehr bleibt und wenn ich stehe hab ich ca 4cm Luft vom Schoner bis zum Knie. An der Wade passt er aber. Isser einfach nur zu groß (L)? oder wenn ich die in M bestelle an der Wade zu eng aber passt dann am Oberschenkel.

Bin am Überlegen ob ichs mit den 661 gleich lasse und die POC Body Armour Joint VPD versuche...
Bin bisher ohne Knieschoner gefahren aber hab schon desöfteren Kieselsteinchen ausm Knie gepopelt und demnächst soll noch ein Enduro kommen  da wirds langsam schon zeit für Protektoren^^


----------



## hnx (1. August 2013)

Das der Evo d3o oder auch die Rage ein bisschen abstehen bei durchgestrecktem Knie ist normal, aber 4cm? Habe die Schoner selbst und mir wäre kein so großes Loch aufgefallen. die Bänder weiten sich auf jeden Fall noch im Laufe der Zeit würde daher mal "M" probieren.
Die POC scheinen unten kein Band zu haben (ähnlich den TLD), sowas hat mir nie wirklich gepasst.


----------



## cytrax (1. August 2013)

Ok, dann werd ich sie nochmal in M probieren. Das mit dem Band unten bei den POC is mir erst jetzt bei genauerem hinsehn aufgefallen...Danke


----------



## Maas89 (1. August 2013)

Hab auch gerade beide Zuhause. Also die Evo 3D und die POC und muss sagen das sie beide sehr bequem sind aber werde mich wohl für die Evo 3D entscheiden. Sitzen einfach klasse. Hab sie auch in M genommen weil mir bei L das Risiko zu groß war das sie rutschen.


----------



## timo20379 (10. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

suche auch zum Touren fahren ein paar Schoner!

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Leatt
Link
Bin normalerweise bei denen Ihren Produkten immer sehr zufrieden (zumindest im Motocross Bereich)

Alternativ habe ich noch die ONeal ins Auge gefaßt
Link

Was wäre Eure Wahl? 
Das einzigste was mir aufgefallen ist, sind die Klettverschlüsse am Leatt der hat nur einen oben. Die Frage ist ob er dann so gut hält wie der ONeal.

Gruß Timo


----------



## Erroll (10. August 2013)

Zum touren fahren finde ich die ambush ideal. Habe beide. Oneal und ambush. Oneal trage ich im park und ambush auf touren.


----------



## timo20379 (10. August 2013)

Erroll schrieb:


> Zum touren fahren finde ich die ambush ideal. Habe beide. Oneal und ambush. Oneal trage ich im park und ambush auf touren.



Die ambush sind aber keine d30 oder?
Was ist bei denen gegenüber den oneal der vorteil bei touren?


----------



## JayDee1982 (10. August 2013)

timo20379 schrieb:


> Die ambush sind aber keine d30 oder?
> Was ist bei denen gegenüber den oneal der vorteil bei touren?




Doch sind auch 3D0,

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...ektor/Ambush-Knee-D30-Knieprotektor-2013.html

Wenn meine kommen, dann kann ich mal berichten. 
Ich hoffe die passen in M 
Hab sie mir auf Grund des Vergleichs hier im MTB -News bestellt, weil sie recht flach und nicht so wuchtig wie dei anderen sein sollen.
Hier der 2. Test (Link zum 1.Test im Untertitel) http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/11...it-raceface-oneal-sweet-protection-und-scott/

Die POC Joint VPD 2.0 standen auch zur Auswahl.... waren aber nicht mehr ind der passenden Größe vorhanden


----------



## timo20379 (10. August 2013)

Danke für den Bericht, der ist echt gut geschrieben.
Habe recht kräftige Beine daher wird mir der M nicht paßen und der L ist leider beim BMO ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (10. August 2013)

Dann schau doch mal beim Bürgelmann und drück den Preisalarm 

Ich hätte mir M und L bestellen sollen  Damit ich beide testen hätte können.... 
Naja jetzt mal schauen, wenn die M kommen wie die passen und sitzen.

War mit meinen 661 EVO Handschuhen auch das selbe.... gem. Tabelle hätte ich M gebraucht.... in der Realität hätte ich die M gesprengt, wenn ich eine Faust gemacht hätte...


----------



## timo20379 (10. August 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Dann schau doch mal beim Bürgelmann und drück den Preisalarm



Danke für den Tip! Den Laden kannte ich nicht


----------



## JayDee1982 (10. August 2013)

Gibt auch einen Gutschein, wenn du die News abonierst , dann kannst nochmal etwas sparen


----------



## Erroll (10. August 2013)

Der vorteil der ambush gegenüber der sinner ist einfach das leichtere an und ausziehen. Wobei da oneal mit den amx? ja jetzt auch nachgezogen hat. In den sinner schwitze ich mehr und der sastec schaum ist auch dicker als der d30. Zudem scheuern die sinner bei mir ganz gern mal wegen dem klett innen auf der kniescheibe. Ergo für mich beim touren fahren nicht so optimal.


----------



## timo20379 (11. August 2013)

Hat hier den AMX Schoner schon jemand getestet?
Der sieht echt nicht schlecht aus.
Link
Scheint analog dem Sinner zu sein nur durch den Zipper perfekt an-und ausziehbar.


----------



## Dakeyras (11. August 2013)

timo20379 schrieb:


> Hat hier den AMX Schoner schon jemand getestet?
> Der sieht echt nicht schlecht aus.
> Link
> Scheint analog dem Sinner zu sein nur durch den Zipper perfekt an-und ausziehbar.



Die AMX haben im Gegensatz zu den Sinner keine Polster an der Seite, das vordere Polster müsste identisch sein

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## timo20379 (11. August 2013)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Die AMX haben im Gegensatz zu den Sinner keine Polster an der Seite, das vordere Polster müsste identisch sein



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann ist der Sinner eigentlich bis auf das praktische an-/ausziehen der besser geeignete oder?


----------



## JayDee1982 (14. August 2013)

Also meine Race Face sind gestern gekommen..... weiß aber nicht ob ich sie behakten soll 
Hab sie mir in M geholt.... kommen mir aber recht klein vor. Und auf der linken Seite hab ich das Gefühl das sich das 3d0 Polster etwas einrollt und dann aufs Scheinbein drückt.

Liegt das jetzt vielleicht daran, das er einfach nur etwas zu klein ist oder hat jemand anders auch noch so ein Problem? Oder liegt es wirklich daran, das sie einfahch zu klein sind?


----------



## Erroll (14. August 2013)

Das Drücken auf dem Schienbein hast du nur im Stand ohne Rad. Wenn du auf dem Rad stehst, oder gar sitzt, ist dein Knie etwas angewinkelt und es drückt nichts mehr. So ist es zumindest bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timo20379 (14. August 2013)

Habe mir gestern die ONeal AMX gekauft. 
Bin in die rein geschlüpft und habe much sofort wohl gefühlt. 
Am Freitag gehe ich in die Pfalz zum biken dann kann ich meine Erfahrungen posten.


----------



## hoschi2007 (14. August 2013)

timo20379 schrieb:


> Habe mir gestern die ONeal AMX gekauft.
> Bin in die rein geschlüpft und habe much sofort wohl gefühlt.
> Am Freitag gehe ich in die Pfalz zum biken dann kann ich meine Erfahrungen posten.



Welche Größe hast du denn genommen?
Und welche Durchmesser hat denn dein Schienbein (10cm unter Kniemitte) bzw. Oberschenkel (10cm über Kniemitte)?

Danke!


----------



## timo20379 (14. August 2013)

Habe 49cm am Oberschenkel und 38cm an den Waden.
Habe bei meinem Bekannten die Größen M, L und XL anprobiert und die L sind wie angegossen. Reinschlüpfen und wohl fühlen 
Jetzt muß es nur noch beim biken funktionieren dann bin ich rund um zufrieden.


----------



## JayDee1982 (15. August 2013)

Erroll schrieb:


> Das Drücken auf dem Schienbein hast du nur im Stand ohne Rad. Wenn du auf dem Rad stehst, oder gar sitzt, ist dein Knie etwas angewinkelt und es drückt nichts mehr. So ist es zumindest bei mir.



Das Drücken hab ich auch, wenn ich auf dem Rad stehe.
Im Sitzen hab ich das Drücken nur, wenn sich der 3d0 Schoner im Stehen leicht eingeknickt hat... 
Das passiert aber nur, wenn ich ALLE Klettverschlüsse zu machen.
Wenn ich beim unteren Verschluss den inneren Klett auflasse, dann verrutscht das 3d0 Material nicht.

Oben passt der Schoner super 
Ich werde ihn jetzt mal in einer Nummer größer testen.


----------



## Erroll (15. August 2013)

Dann liegts wohl wirklich an der Größe. Berichte mal wenn du es getestet hast. Bei mir verhält es sich  wie beschrieben.


----------



## JayDee1982 (16. August 2013)

Ich werde berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (16. August 2013)

Habe vor kurzem die Scott Tactic getestet, sind sehr gut und für AM ziemlich perfekt.
Für Hometrails die ich im Schlaf kann, nutze ich aber die RaceFace Charge. Schützen gut gegen Schürfwunden, aber wenig gegen Prellungen. Hatte schon ein paar Stürze damit und für mich haben sie sich da bewährt, wo ich die Sturzverläufe ziemlich gut abschätzen kann. Natürlich kann auch da immer mal was unverhofftes passieren. Sind kaum spürbar beim fahren. Habe sie praktisch immer da an, wo ich früher gar keine Schützer getragen habe. Schaum ist ca. 3-4mm dick. Lassen sich auch gut mit den Fox Launch Shorty kombinieren.


----------



## timo20379 (16. August 2013)

So! Heute erste Ausfahrt in der Pfalz mit den AMX hinter mir.
Sitzen in L perfekt. Kein rutschen, scheuern oder etwas störendes feststellen können. 
Das einzige negative meiner Meinung nach sind die fehlenden Schützer an der Seite. 
Auch die wärmeentwicklung wie öfter beschrieben konnte ich nicht bestätigen. 
Ich habe nicht mehr oder weniger drin geschwitzt wie im meinen Motocross Orthesen.


----------



## cytrax (17. August 2013)

Eben kamen die 661 EVO d3o in "M" an. Erster Eindruck: Passen wie angegossen! Kein zwicken, drücken oÄ. Jetzt is auch vom Klett noch genügend zum Nachziehen da. Werd mich jetzt mal aufn Weg machen und sie im Einsatz testen


----------



## timo20379 (18. August 2013)

Hab mal noch eine vielleicht blöde Frage, aber kann mir einer den Unterschied zwischen den
ONeal Dirt Knee Guard black
und den
ONeal Dirt Knee Guard RL black 
erklären?

Für was steht das RL? Vom Material her kann ich zwar einen Unterschiede erkennen, dennoch verstehe ich den Einsatzunterschied nicht. Der Schutz an sich mit der Kunststoffkappe ist doch der gleiche.

Was wäre Eurer Meinung nach der Bessere für ein Kind?

Gruß Timo


----------



## Airwave (18. August 2013)

Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen warum soviele Biker auf diese Softschoner setzen. Schutzwirkung ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gering.

Hier liegen ein paar 661 Evo Knieschoner die ich gegen die Dainese Racing Basis Knieschoner getestet habe.
Der Test sah so aus:
Schoner anziehen, Hammer nehmen und gegen das geschütze Knie prallen lassen. 
Ergebnis:
661 ist schon schmerzhaft.
Dainese spürt man den Aufschlag, aber komplett schmerzfrei.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (18. August 2013)

> Hammer nehmen und gegen das geschütze Knie prallen lassen


----------



## redVellocet (18. August 2013)

Airwave schrieb:


> Schutzwirkung ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gering.



Dann stürz auch mal wirklich damit und teste nicht sinnfrei mit einem Hammer herum ... wirst dich wundern.


----------



## Airwave (18. August 2013)

redVellocet schrieb:


> Dann stürz auch mal wirklich damit und teste nicht sinnfrei mit einem Hammer herum ... wirst dich wundern.



Was genau ist daran sinnfrei?


----------



## timo20379 (18. August 2013)

Beim Downhill oder beim Motocross setze ich auch auf hartschalen Schützer. 
Beim biken im einfacheren Trailgelände reichen mir die soft vor allem ist das padelieren wesentlich einfacher.

Kann mir jemand zu meiner Frage bitte weiterhelfen?
Muss heute noch die Bestellung raus jagen.


----------



## JayDee1982 (18. August 2013)

Airwave schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen warum soviele Biker auf diese Softschoner setzen.



Warum? Weil es vielleicht sehrviele Biker gibt, die auf einer Tour eben nicht mit einem umbeweglichen Ganzkörperpanzer rum fahren wollen?!

Und weil ein Soft-Schoner für den normalen Trail-Einsatz mehr Schutz bieten als garkein Schoner?!? 

Schon mal über den Tellerrand rausgeschaut?
Nicht jeder hat die Ambition mit dem Bike die Eiger Nordwand herunter zustürzen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redVellocet (18. August 2013)

Zumal ich mit meinen O'neal Sinner (SAS-TEC Soft-Proti) jetzt schon 2 mal auf's Knie gestürzt bin und Null gespürt habe. Hartschalen-Protektoren sind für Ottonormal- und Tourenfahrer einfach mal oversized und unhandlich.


----------



## JayDee1982 (18. August 2013)

timo20379 schrieb:


> Hab mal noch eine vielleicht blöde Frage, aber kann mir einer den Unterschied zwischen den
> ONeal Dirt Knee Guard black
> und den
> ONeal Dirt Knee Guard RL black
> ...





Der RL hat gem. der Beschriebung:  Schaumstoffpolsterung mit Kunststoff-Hartschale

Der andere hat diese Schale nicht, wenn ich das so richtig rausgelesen hab.

Was besser für ein Kind ist?! Hmmmmm kommt wohl auf den Einsatzbereich an


----------



## Airwave (18. August 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Warum? Weil es vielleicht sehrviele Biker gibt, die auf einer Tour eben nicht mit einem umbeweglichen Ganzkörperpanzer rum fahren wollen?!
> 
> Und weil ein Soft-Schoner für den normalen Trail-Einsatz mehr Schutz bieten als garkein Schoner?!?
> 
> ...



Das erklärt immer noch nicht warum mein Test angeblich "ohne Sinn" ist.

Die Dainese z.B. sind beweglicher als die 661 D30. Ausserdem viel kühler. 

Klar bietet ein Softschoner mehr Schutz als überhaupt nix am Knie, aber ich schätze die Schutzwirkung als sehr sehr gering ein.


----------



## JayDee1982 (18. August 2013)

Es kommt sicher auch auf die Impact-Geschwindigkeit an...
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie hart/schnell dein Hammer auf den Schoner getroffen ist.

Bei einem Sturz hast du sicher andere Kräfte....

Ich hab bei den Race Face gemerkt, dass sie sich verhärten, wenn die Aufprallgeschwindigkeit auf den Boden hoch genug ist. 
Einfach mal den Schoner mit unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten auf den Boden hauen, dann hört man schon einen Unterschied. 
Würde ich jetzt aber nicht bewusst an mir selber testen 

Als Bsp. Du kennst sicher die kugelsicheren Westen der Polizei, Zoll, BW etc....
Gegen ein Geschoss aus einer Handfeuerwaffe hält die Weste Stand, gegen ein Messer oder Stichwaffe hat die Weste keine Chance. 
Das leigt an der unterschiedlichen Krafteinwirkung.

Das wird bei den Schonern auch so sein.


----------



## cytrax (18. August 2013)

Airwave schrieb:


> ...aber ich _*schätze*_ die Schutzwirkung als sehr sehr gering ein.





Dann schätz mal weiter und hau noch ein bisschen mitm Hammer auf deine Knie. 

Vielleicht solltest Helmtester werden!?


----------



## zoryfl (18. August 2013)

Ich fahre die 661 Rage und bin damit eigentlich recht zufrieden. Ziehe die Teile bei unbekannten/anspruchsvolleren Trails nach dem uphill an und bringe dann mit ihnen die Tour zu Ende (1-2h). Reiben mir etwas in den Kniekehlen innen (ist wohl ein Ã¶fter auftretendes Problem), fÃ¼r 50â¬ und den gelegentlichen Einsatz aber vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## RaceKing (19. August 2013)

Ich hab den Thread durchgelesen und habe nichts zu den Softschonern von IXS gefunden. Mich würden der Slope und der Carve interessieren. Kann dazu jemand was sagen? 

Und kann jemand was zu dem http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ort-Knie-Schienbeinschutz-black-Mod-2013.html

bzw. zu dem http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Oak-Knie-Schienbeinschutz-black-Mod-2013.html

sagen? Oder sind die zu warm bzw. zu unflexibel um sie für Touren zu tragen? Dann würden die schonmal rausfallen


----------



## duke209 (19. August 2013)

Ich verwende diese auf anspruchsvolleren Trails. Hab sie entweder hinterem  Rucksacknetz oder am Lenker beim Uphill befestigt. Finde gerade den Schutz des Schienbeins gut, da diese öfters auch Flatpedals & Ästen ausgesetzt sind. Und fahre damit auch ganze Touren und lange Uphills, kleines Zwicken in Kniekehle is zu vernachlässigen. 

Letztens heftigst 2m am Hang mit Knie auf Stein aufgeschlagen....ohne wärs wohl hin gewesen. 

http://www.google.de/imgres?biw=128...250&start=0&ndsp=40&ved=1t:429,r:30,s:0,i:175


----------



## JayDee1982 (20. August 2013)

Weiß jemand wo es die Race Face noch in Gr. L gibt? Oder sind die überall in der größe Ausverkauft 

Als Alternative erwäge ich grade noch die Dainese Oak Pro Knee Guard.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
Was mich an den Schonern unsicher macht:
- Verschlusssystem, hält das Einstellrad einen Sturz aus oder kann man den Schoner dann in die Tonne treten?
- Schnührung.... also ich hab mal bei der Bundeswehr gelernt, das man es vermeiden sollte irgendwelche Schlaufen um den Körper zu tragen. Warum? Die Gefahr des hängen bleibens und das daraus entstehende Verletzungsrisiko werden minimiert. Einen Metalldraht um das Bein, stell ich mir im schlimmsten Fall als sehr " einschneidendes Erlebnis" vor.
Hat die Schoner jemand mal getestet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timo20379 (20. August 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> ...
> Was mich an den Schonern unsicher macht:
> - Verschlusssystem, hält das Einstellrad einen Sturz aus oder kann man den Schoner dann in die Tonne treten?...



Solche Einstellräder gibt es z.B. auch bei Knieorthesen von Asterisk seit langem im Motocross Bereich. Kenne keine Probleme damit.
Denke daher dass sie beim Mountainbiken auch stabil genug sind.


----------



## JayDee1982 (20. August 2013)

Dainese baut ja auch schon länger Protektoren, die werden sich sicher was bei den Oak gedacht haben.
Die Frage ist es sinnvoll und haltbar


----------



## shibby68 (21. August 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich auch AM-Knieschoner die für ordentlich dicke Beine passen?
Bekomme die LEATT BRACE XXL nichtmal übers Schienbein, deutlich zu eng ,(


----------



## Jarl (22. August 2013)

damit der d3o schaum wirkt, braucht man schon einen "ordentlichen" impact, wenn du nur ein bisschen mit dem hammer zuschlägst, wird der schaum kaum hart werden.

habe auch  661 evo schoner, bin schon damit gestürzt und kann sagen: sie schützen genial, hatte damals nur schürfwunden an den ellbogen (dort keine schoner)


----------



## redVellocet (22. August 2013)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch AM-Knieschoner die für ordentlich dicke Beine passen?
> Bekomme die LEATT BRACE XXL nichtmal übers Schienbein, deutlich zu eng ,(



Miss mal Umfang von Wade und Oberschenkel jeweils etwa 10cm ober-/unterhalb des Kniegelenks und gib die Maße durch, "ordentlich dicke Beine" ist recht grob gesteckt.


----------



## gwaillu (23. August 2013)

Also ich fahre mit den O'Neal Dirt Combo Knee/Shin Guard 
(http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/protektoren/dirt-combo-kneeshin-guard-black-l/291616.html) und bin extrem zufrieden. Fahre mit meinen Liteville 301er Singletrails mit einigen Sprüngen. Habe mich schon ein paar Mal ordentlich zerlegt und der Schutz für Knie und Schnienbein ist sehr gut. 

Vor dem Kauf hatte ich eine ganze Menge andere Protektoren anprobiert. Zu meinen Kaufkriterien: Es musste einer sein, der gut zu transportieren ist, da ich 70% meiner Zeit die Berge hochfahre und er gut zu verstauen sein muss. Desweiteren sollte er angenehm zu tragen sein und die Möglichkeit bieten, dass ich nach einem Singletrail auch wieder zum nächsten Trail hochpedalieren kann, ohne dass ich stoppen und die Dinger ausziehen muss. 

Der ist echt geil. Man spürt ihn nach wenigen Minuten nicht mehr. Es fühlt sich an, als würde man keinen tragen. Nur beim Hochradeln zum nächsten Trail löse ich den obersten Klett, da ich ihn für die Abwärtsfahrt recht eng schnüre, damit er im Falle eines Sturzes auch sicher nicht runterrutscht. Ausserdem habe ich gleich auch Schutz für die Schienbeine, ohne einen schweren oder sperrigen Protektor zu tragen. Ich lege die beiden übereinander und falte sie zusammen. So passen sie in meinen Rucksack, ohne viel Platz zu verbrauchen oder schwer zu sein. 

cheers...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (23. August 2013)

Ich fahre die 661 Evo und zwar für die Knie und die Ellbogen. Bin damit jetzt einen sechstägigen Alpencross gefahren und hatte die Schoner zu 99 Prozent an. Nach kurzem merkt man die Teile überhaupt fast nicht mehr. Passform und Belüftung sehr gut. Nur bei sehr langen Anstiegen in der prallen Sonne habe ich die Dinger abgenommen. Ich stürze meistens nicht an den richtig verblockten Streckenabschnitten sondern eher wenn ich mal abgelenkt oder gerade nicht voll konzentriert bin. Deshalb trage ich die Schoner dauerhaft. Dafür sind die Evo gut geeignet.


----------



## Jekyll500 (25. August 2013)

Hi Leute! 

Da hier einige Oneal Sinner User aktiv zu sein scheinen richte ich meine Frage an euch...
Hab mir den Sinner Knee in L bestellt und empfand den Anfangs als etwas zu eng , hatte sie aber eine Stunde an und jetzt fühlt sich das schon passender an.
Was sagt ihr dazu...würdet ihr noch den XL ausprobieren, oder weitet sich der L noch etwas?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fjp33t4moi...2014.46.25.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fspdi3uzfv...2014.45.46.jpg

Wie eng sollten solche Schoner sitzen? Sollte ein Kompressionseffekt auftreten?


----------



## xalex (27. August 2013)

im zweifel eher am anfang zu eng
meine sind doch ganz erheblich ausgeleiert, besonders die straps


----------



## JayDee1982 (27. August 2013)

Erroll schrieb:


> Dann liegts wohl wirklich an der Größe. Berichte mal wenn du es getestet hast. Bei mir verhält es sich  wie beschrieben.




Ich hab noch einen Satz in L bekommen, leider rollt sich der Schoner wieder so ein wie der in Gr. M 
Von der Größe her sitzen sie schon besser wie die in Gr. M
Morgen, wenn es mal nicht regnet, werde ich mal eine kleine Runde drehen. Dann werde ich ja sehen, ob sie sich auch wieder einrollen.

Wenn das da dann auch wieder so ist, werde ich gezwungenermaßen am Samstag auf de EuroBike fahren.....


----------



## RaceKing (27. August 2013)

Kann man dort auch was kaufen oder wolltest du dort reklamieren? Bin am Samstag auch dort und auch auf der Suche nach ein paar Knieschonern. Wäre natürlich top wenn ich dort ein paar finden würde und ich die gleich mitnehmen könnte


----------



## JayDee1982 (28. August 2013)

Ich wollte dort nur mal eine ganze Menge Schoner durch probieren, wenn es welche hat  Dmit ich weiß, was ich bestellen muss.

Kaufen kann man dort soweit ich weiß nichts.


----------



## monkey10 (28. August 2013)

Suche ebenfalls weiche Knieschoner für weniger extreme Touren und bin nach ausführlicher Recherche bei den O´neal Sinner gelandet. Da an- und ablegen ohne die Schuhe auszuziehen verlockend klingt habe ich die O´neal AMX Zipper entdeckt. 



Dakeyras schrieb:


> ich erweitere meine Frage mal:
> 
> die RF Ambush, O'Neal Sinner und O'neal AMX sind auch mit in der Auswahl.
> 
> die größentabellen der Hersteller sind teilweise etwas seltsam. Welche Größe würdet ihr denn bei den gennannten empfehlen?



Die sind aber in den Shops schwerer verfügbar, da sie als baugleich mit den O´neal Sinner gelten, habe ich die Größe bestellt, die ich beiden Sinner brauchen würde.

Für mich waren die Sinner Knieschoner in "M" doch fast unangenehm eng, die in "XL" zu angenehm und wenig fest sitzend. Also war "L" die logische Folge (leider vorort nicht verfügbar).

Jedoch waren mir dann die O´neal AMX Zipper in "L" v.a. am Oberschenkel doch zu groß. Fühlten sich in etwa an wie die O´neal Sinner in "XL". Habe jetzt gestern die AMX in "M" probegefahren. Die passen besser, wobei einfach die AMX durch das System mit dem Reißverschluss einfach nicht ganz so eng und fest sitzt wie die Sinner zum reinschlüpfen.



Jarl schrieb:


> Habe mir vor ein paar Tagen die AMX Zipper von Oneal bestellt jeweils in M und L. Die L waren mir eindeutig zu groß, deshalb machte ich gleich mal eine Testfahrt mit den M. Nach ca. 30min hat es dann doch sehr gezwickt und gescheuert in der Kniekehle. Dort gibt es bei den AMX extra "Luftlöcher" und ich glaube die Nähte dort waren Schuld dran. Hat noch jmd Erfahrungen damit?
> 
> vl. hab ich auch einfach die falsche Größe?
> Oberschenkel  10cm oberhalb Kniescheibe: ca. 42cm
> UNterschenkel: ca. 35cm



Bei mir ähnlich: 10cm oberhalb Oberrand Kniescheibe: ca 43-44cm, Unterschenkel (Bereich Ansatz Patellarsehne): ca 35-36cm

=> Knieschoner Sinner in "L", jedoch AMX Zipper in "M"

Hatte sie ständig oben, auch beim Uphill. Haben links anfangs auch gezwickt, dann hab ich aber die Klettverschlüsse sehr lose befestigt und es hat gepasst.

Haben mich überhaupt nicht gestört, sie kaum gespürt beim Uphill. Es war jedoch eher feucht-nass und kühler. Meinem Kumpel, dem die AMX gehören, hat schon gemeint, dass er in den heißen Sommertagen ordentlich schwitzt in den Neoprenschonern.



Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> Hatte mir ja mal die Mühe gemacht und ONeal Europe angeschrieben weil ich wissen wollte  ob die Protektorenschaumstücke beim Sinner und beim AMX gleich groß sind.
> Hier die Aussage einer freundlichen Dame von ONeal Europe:
> 
> Hallo,
> ...



Hmm... sehr interessant.

Bei den O´neal Sinner, die ich in "M" und "XL" probiert habe war der SaS-Tec Knieschoner-Einsatz doch merkbar unterschiedlich groß, ein Längenunterschied von 2-3cm(!!!).

Jedoch bei den O´neal AMX Zipper in "L" und "M" war der Knieschoner-Einsatz ident. Habe zwar leider keinen direkten Vergleich mit den Sinner gehabt, mir kam aber der SaS-Tec Einsatz bei den AMX doch etwas kleiner und dünner vor als bei den Sinner.

Interessant auch der Gewichtsvergleich: Die AMX Knieschoner wiegen in "L" nur 375g, während die Sinner Knieschoner im IBC-Test mit 548g angegeben werden. Der Gewichtsunterschied kann doch nicht nur durch die Seitenpolster entstehen 



timo20379 schrieb:


> Das einzige negative meiner Meinung nach sind die fehlenden Schützer an der Seite.



Sehe ich ebenfalls als eventuellen Nachteil an, kann mich dunkel daran erinnern, dass man mit der Knie-Innenseite öfters Kontakt mit dem Oberrohr aufnehmen könnte 

Hast du inzwischen negative Erfahrungen durch die fehlende Seitenpolsterung gemacht? Blaue Flecken oder dergleichen?

*Gibts generell inzwischen neue Erfahrungswerte zu den O´neal AMX Zipper Knieschonern?* Schwanke noch zwischen den O´neal Sinner und den AMX...


----------



## berkel (28. August 2013)

Ich hatte bei der Anprobe der AMX-Schoner einen unangenehmen Druck auf dem Schienbein - der Protektor endet ziemlich nah am Schonerabschluss. Beim Sinner ist da ein breiterer Bund mit zusätzlichem Klettband. Ich habe mich daher für den Sinner entschieden, der fühlte sich sofort wie angegossen an. Bin jetzt 3 Tage Bikepark/Bahntour damit gefahren und bin sehr zufrieden, auch Pedalieren geht problemlos (wobei ich noch keine richtige Tour gefahren bin). Dazu habe ich mir jetzt noch die Sinner Ellenbogenschoner gekauft, die sitzen auch gut (die AMX waren mir vom Stoff irgendwie zu dünn/labberig).


----------



## monkey10 (28. August 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> ...der AMX-Schoner ... endet ziemlich nah am Schonerabschluss. Beim Sinner ist da ein breiterer Bund mit zusätzlichem Klettband.



Der AMX hat auch einen Klettverschluss unten, jedoch an der Rückseite. Das wurde beim Sinner anders gelöst, hab mir gerade nochmal ein Foto im i-net angesehen:












Mir passt der AMX ganz gut, v.a. am Schienbein. Am Oberschenkel fühlt sich der Sinner anders an.

Meine Entscheidung AMX vs Sinner bezog sich weniger auf die Passform als um sicherheitsrelevante Details. Wenn beide gleich gut am Knie halten und nicht verrutschen - kann man auf den etwas längeren Neoprenstrumpf am Schienbein sowie die seitlichen Pads bei Touren abseits des fahrtechnischen Limits sowie fern des Bikeparks verzichten?

Mich reizt bei den AMX v.a. der Reißverschluss und dadurch einfache Anlegen ohne die Schuhe auszuziehen. Bei Schlechtwetter & Schlamm sicherlich kein Nachteil 

Für Experimente im Bikepark sowie Vertriden am Limit hab ich mir die O´neal Tyrant FR/DH besorgt.



berkel schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich mir jetzt noch die Sinner Ellenbogenschoner gekauft, die sitzen auch gut (die AMX waren mir vom Stoff irgendwie zu dünn/labberig).



Für die Ellenbogen hab ich ebenfalls die O´neal Sinner


----------



## berkel (28. August 2013)

Ob die kleinen Polster an der Seite aus festerem Schaumstoff (dir) einen großen Schutzvorteil bringen kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Für mich waren die nicht unbedingt wichtig, bei mir sitzen die Sinner einfach besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (28. August 2013)

Also ich kann jetzt sagen, das die Race Face wieder zurück gehen.... 
Von der Größe her kann ich mit den Straps gut spielen, sitzen die Schoner bequem, dann rutschen sie, sitzen sie straff, dann rollt sich unten der D30 Schaum ein. 
Hab sie jetzt mal 10 min auf dem Bike an gehabt und für mich steht fest, ich schick sie wieder zurück.

Ich hoffe auf der EB sind ein paar Hersteller vertreten, die was haben, was mir passt und auch gut sitzt.


----------



## timo20379 (29. August 2013)

Habe die AMX jetzt mal auf 3 Touren und im Flowtrail Stromberg getragen.
Resultat:

+ Passform an meinem Fuß TOP
+ rutschen nicht
+ Reißverschluss zum schnellen an/ausziehen
+ sehr angenehm zu tragen

- Man schwitzt stark darunter (sehe es aber auch gleich wieder als positiv an, da so das Knie immer warm ist)

Mehr negatives kann ich bisher nicht berichten. Das fehlende Seitenpolster ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen! Bin auch nicht sicher ob das dünne Polster der Sinnner so extrem schützt, dass man es zwangsläufig braucht.

Gruß Timo


----------



## monkey10 (29. August 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Ob die kleinen Polster an der Seite aus festerem Schaumstoff (dir) einen großen Schutzvorteil bringen kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Für mich waren die nicht unbedingt wichtig, bei mir sitzen die Sinner einfach besser.





timo20379 schrieb:


> Habe die AMX jetzt mal auf 3 Touren und im Flowtrail Stromberg getragen.
> Resultat:
> 
> + Passform an meinem Fuß TOP
> ...



Danke für euer Feedback 

Also sind die Seitenpolster kein Kriterium. Wie siehts aus mit der Schutzwirkung? Habt ihr schon unfreiwilligen Kontakt mit dem Boden aufgenommen...?


----------



## timo20379 (29. August 2013)

Mir persönlich fehlen die Seitenpolster nicht (zumindest bisher)
Bodenkontakt hatte ich bisher Gott sei Dank noch nicht 

Was ich noch vergessen habe als positiv zu beschreiben ist die Silikon Raupe am oberen und unteren Bund der Schoner.
Sie verhindern zusätzlich zu dem Klettverschluss das verrutschen.

Allgemein dennoch mein persönliche Empfehlung! 
Jeder Fuß ist unterschiedlich und individuell daher ist es immer schwer etwas zu empfehlen. Ich bin immer eher der Typ mehrere zu probieren und den der einem vom Gefühl her am besten liegt zu favorisieren. Alle marken und schoner mit D30 oder sastec sind sicherlich nicht verkehrt.


----------



## ohlein (29. August 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> so,
> hier ein paar Fotos:
> 
> 
> ...



hi

hast du die bilder wieder gelöscht?


----------



## damage0099 (29. August 2013)

Hi,
ja hab ich gelöscht.


----------



## ohlein (29. August 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Dann schätz mal weiter und hau noch ein bisschen mitm Hammer auf deine Knie.
> 
> Vielleicht solltest Helmtester werden!?


----------



## ohlein (29. August 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja hab ich gelöscht.



hast nochmal Lust sie online zu stellen?


----------



## ohlein (29. August 2013)

wo bekomme ich den besten preis für:

http://www.doublexstore.de/media/image/thumbnail/img18324_0_900x900.jpg

und 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/out/pictures/master/product/1/sinner-combo-knee-shin-guard-63401.jpg

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (29. August 2013)

ohlein schrieb:


> hast nochmal Lust sie online zu stellen?



Hab die Bilder nicht mehr, sry


----------



## cytrax (30. August 2013)

ohlein schrieb:


> wo bekomme ich den besten preis für:
> 
> http://www.doublexstore.de/media/image/thumbnail/img18324_0_900x900.jpg
> 
> ...



http://www.idealo.de/


----------



## Jekyll500 (30. August 2013)

Kann jemand sagen ob der AMX im Vergleich zum Sinner besser sitzt? Der Sinner muss ja doch relativ straff sitzen um nicht zu verrutschen.Vielleicht ist das ja gerade durch die Silikonstreifen im Inneren etwas anders.


----------



## timo20379 (30. August 2013)

Bei mir rutschen die AMX nicht.
Denke der Silikonstreifen ist sicherlich förderlich. 
Dennoch ist jeder Fuß anders und es gibt sicherlich Leute bei denen der Sinner perfekt sitzt ohne zu rutschen und andere wie du bei denen er rutscht. 
Am sichersten wäre beide probeweise anzuziehen.


----------



## Micha382 (30. August 2013)

Habe mir auch die 661 Evo bestellt, bin mir aber wegen der Größe unsicher. Weiten die sich noch dann würde ich M nehmen, sonst behalte ich glaube ich L.
Wie erkenne ich am besten welche Größe die Richtige ist?


----------



## JayDee1982 (31. August 2013)

Auf der Eurobike hab ich mir heute die Danise Oak Pro angeschaut, und ich werde es wagen... und sie bestellen. 
Haben für mich einen wirklich guten Eindruck gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (1. September 2013)

Was taugen denn die aktuellen Knieschoner, die hinten auf gehen?

Bis jetzt hab ich folgende gefunden:

Scott Tactic  - sieht mir etwas sehr dünn und nach wenig Schutz aus - gibts da Erfahrung?
*O'Neal AMX Zipper* - Sas-tec Schaum
*Race Face Ambush* - mit D30 Schaum
*Race Face Dig*  - der mit Hartschale

Hab ich einen vergessen?

Ich fahre jetzt schon ewig mit dem 661 Kyle Strait - hab ihn aber auf längeren Touren ungern immer am Bein - und gerade hier in der Fränkischen Schweiz fahr ich dann halt auch mal ne Abfahrt ohne Schoner, weil mir das Anziehen zu lang dauert.
Und das is ja nicht unbedingt Sinn der Sache...

Die Hartschale hat mich beim Kyle Strait bisher nie gestört - so Hightec-Schaum muss also nicht unbedingt sein - vor allem, weil ich ihn ja nicht immer anhaben will.

Den Race Face Ambush konnte ich neulich sogar mal kurz im Geschäft anprobieren - saß bei mir leider etwas "sackartig" - kann aber auch ne Größe zu groß gewesen sein.
Was mich aber eher etwas gestört hat:
Das Anziehen dauert wegen den ganzen 5 Klettverschlüssen pro Seite(!) ganz schön lange.
Geht das mit etwas Übung noch besser?
Weil gerade der günstige Race Face Dig gefällt mir ansonsten sehr gut...

Mit dem Reißverschluss am O'Neal gehts etwas schneller, oder?


----------



## scratch_a (1. September 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich, dass man bei uns in der Gegend wirklich passende Schoner braucht, die man immer dran lassen kann. Bei dem ständigen auf und ab wird man ja sonst blöd, wenn man die Schoner ständig an und ausziehen will.
Ich hab mir auch lange überlegt, welche ich nehme und wollte zuerst die AMX nehmen. Aber dann legt man sie auch nicht immer an und verzichtet mal eine kurze Abfahrt drauf und irgendwann passiert es genau dann. Deswegen hab ich mich für die Sinner entschieden, mit denen hab ich keine Probleme, wenn sie ständig dran sind.

Also gerade für unsere Gegend würde ich eher nach super passenden Schoner suchen, die man gar nicht abtun muss...notfalls kann man sie auch mal schnell an die Wadeln runterziehen, wenns mal ein etwas längerer Anstieg ist.


----------



## JayDee1982 (1. September 2013)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Den Race Face Ambush konnte ich neulich sogar mal kurz im Geschäft anprobieren - saß bei mir leider etwas "sackartig" - kann aber auch ne Größe zu groß gewesen sein.
> Was mich aber eher etwas gestört hat:
> Das Anziehen dauert wegen den ganzen 5 Klettverschlüssen pro Seite(!) ganz schön lange.
> Geht das mit etwas Übung noch besser?
> ...



Etwas weiter oben kannst du lesen, wie die Race Face bei mir gepasst haben. 
Leider eben nicht so toll 
Vom anlegen her ging es recht flott, also zumindest für mich ganz annehmbar. Bin ja zum Spaß unterwegs und nicht auf der Flucht 

Schoner mit Reisverschluss werden mit sicherheit schneller gehen.


----------



## LosNatas (1. September 2013)

Ich kann die Race Face Ambush empfehlen.
Die Schoner passen mir wirklich gut und ich habe sie beim treten als nicht störend
empfunden.


----------



## RaceKing (1. September 2013)

Ich war gestern auch auf der Eurobike und hab mir ein paar Schoner abgesehen. Die Dainese mit der Hartschale haben mir gut gefallen, die sind mir aber für Touren zu viel. Die Oak Pro haben mir irgendwie nicht so zugesagt, ich konnte sie dort allerdings auch nicht anprobiere. Am besten haben mir die Sweet Protection Bearsuit gefallen. Die konnte ich auch anprobieren. In L waren sie mir zwar zu groß (es war keine andere Größe da), allerdings haben die auf mich den besten Eindruck gemacht. Das Material das das Bein umschließt scheint zwar ziemlich dünn und damit evtl. reißanfällig zu sein (ist auch im Test hier auf mtb-news passiert) , trotzdem werde ich mir die auch mal bestellen.


----------



## ohlein (4. September 2013)

Meine Sinner sind gestern gekommen

Ist es eigentlich egal ob links oder rechts? Konnte keine Buchstaben sichten..
Oder gehört das "Fähnchen" sc-1 nach innen oder außen?


----------



## redVellocet (4. September 2013)

Links/rechts steht an nem Fähnchen unter dem oberen Riemen.


----------



## scratch_a (4. September 2013)

redVellocet schrieb:


> Links/rechts steht an nem Fähnchen unter dem oberen Riemen.



Das steht allerdings nur ab Größe M drin, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Keine Ahnung, warum das Fähnchen bei S nicht dabei ist.
Oder ist es evtl. Design abhängig?


----------



## Itekei (5. September 2013)

Suche auch leichte (Softshell-)Protektoren, die ich auch außerhalb der Trails tragen kann und mich nicht behindern.

O Neal: Sinner oder AMX
661: Evo oder Rage

Was sollte ich nehmen?


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (6. September 2013)

Die Schoner von TSG finde ich ganz nett 
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/TSG-Knieschoner-Task-black-71014-50-102/dp/B007ED37TW/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1378461659&sr=8-9&keywords=tsg+knieschoner"]Klick[/ame] und wenn es weniger sein soll [ame="http://www.amazon.de/TSG-Knieschoner-Skin-black-71013-35-102/dp/B007ED3DKU/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1378461744&sr=8-5&keywords=tsg+knieschoner"]Klick[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceKing (6. September 2013)

Ich habe jetzt auch mal be Großbestelleung aufgegeben. Ich hab mir die Oneal Sinner, Poc Joint 2.0, RaceFace Ambush, iXS Slope und die Bliss ARG bestellt. Bin mal gespannt welche mir am besten passen


----------



## JayDee1982 (8. September 2013)

@RaceKing

Hast du schon alle Schoner durch?
Wie ist der POC im Vergleich zum RaceFace?


----------



## RaceKing (8. September 2013)

Hi nein die sind noch gar nicht da, am Dienstag müssten sie eigentlich kommen, dann werde ich berichten


----------



## JayDee1982 (8. September 2013)

Ach schade, dachte du hättest sie schon bekommen.

Was mich nervt ist, das kein Shop die 3 Schoner  Dainese Oak Pro, die O´Neal Sinner und die POC VPD2.0 zusammen hat


----------



## RaceKing (10. September 2013)

So, die Schoner sind heute gekommen  Die Oneal und die RaceFace werde ich nicht behalten. Beim Oneal ist das Pad ziemlich dick, den Stoff finde ich etwas kratzig, mir passen sie nicht ganz so gut. Die RaceFace sind zwar ganz angenehm, aber im Stand beult das Pad ziemlich aus, wenn das Bein gebeugt ist liegen sie zwar gut an, aber ich denke ich bräuchte sie auch eine Nummer größer. Die Bliss und die Poc gefallen mir am besten. Die Bliss sind schön schlank und leicht, allerdings ist das Pad gar nicht vorgeformt, im Stehen sitzen sie wie ein Knieling, aber wenn das Bein gebeugt ist stehen sie ober am Oberschenkel etwas ab. Die Poc passen und gefallen mir vom Gesamteindruck am besten. Sie sitzen bombenfest, egal ob das Bein gebeugt oder gerade ist, sind sehr angenehm zu tragen und obwohl das Pad ziemlich dick ist bewegt es sich sehr gut mit. Allerdings werde ich mir die wahrscheinlich auch nochmal eine Nummer größer schicken lassen, sie sitzen oben am Oberschenkel schon sehr eng, bei gebeugtem Bein ist mir das glaube ich auf Dauer zu eng. Ich hoffe nur das die dann nur weiter und nicht noch viel länger werden. 

Meinen Oberschenkelumfang hab ich übrigens wie bei Poc angegeben gemessen: ca. 10cm oberhalb der Mitte der Kniescheibe habe ich 46cm, Wadenumfang 36cm.


----------



## monkey10 (10. September 2013)

RaceKing schrieb:


> ...Die RaceFace...bräuchte sie auch eine Nummer größer. Die Bliss und die Poc ... sitzen sie wie ein Knieling, aber wenn das Bein gebeugt ist stehen sie ober am Oberschenkel etwas ab. Die Poc passen ... werde ich mir die wahrscheinlich auch nochmal eine Nummer größer schicken lassen, sie sitzen oben am Oberschenkel schon sehr eng, bei gebeugtem Bein ist mir das glaube ich auf Dauer zu eng.
> 
> Meinen Oberschenkelumfang hab ich übrigens wie bei Poc angegeben gemessen: ca. 10cm oberhalb der Mitte der Kniescheibe habe ich 46cm, Wadenumfang 36cm.



toller direkt-vegleich von interessanten knieschonern 

damit wir aber auch etwas davon haben wäre es ganz praktisch wenn du uns die bestellten größen der diversen schoner mitteilst


----------



## RaceKing (10. September 2013)

Hoppla, das hab ich ganz vergessen  Ich hab mir sie alle in M bestellt


----------



## JayDee1982 (10. September 2013)

Super Vergleich 

Also ich hab nur 1,5cm am Oberschenkel und 2cm an der Wade mehr.
Wie hast du es gemessen? Ausgestrektes Bein oder angewinkeltes Bein

Werde mir auf jedenfall L bestellen 

Sie Sinner waren auch auf meiner Liste, allerdings durch das dicke Polster recht weit unten und dank deinem Vergleich gänzlich gestrichen.
Die 661 EVO stehen nun an letzter Stelle, da ist die Haltbarkeit ja nicht so toll. Die Straps leiern recht schnell aus, hab ich jetzt schon von recht vielen gehört.

Werde mir jetzt mal die POC 2.0 und die Dainese Oak Pro bestellen und dann mal direkt vergleichen.


----------



## Itekei (10. September 2013)

@JayDee1982: Berichte dann bitte gleich hier. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (10. September 2013)

Werde ich machen tun


----------



## RaceKing (10. September 2013)

@JayDee1982 Ich hab mit ausgestrecktem Bein gemessen. Ich werde mir die Poc wahrscheinlich auch nochmal in L bestellen. Hab die Bliss jetzt nochmal angehabt, die würden mir auch echt gut gefallen weil sie schön leicht sind, aber es stört mich das die nicht vorgeformt sind. So drücken die bei gebeugtem Bein immer auf die Kniescheibe, was bei den Poc trotz dem dicken Pad gar nicht der Fall ist


----------



## JayDee1982 (10. September 2013)

Ich bin echt mal gespannt, wie die POC sind....
Genau so auf die Oak Pro

Hat sich der 3DO Schaum bei den RF am Schinbein auch eingedreht?


----------



## RaceKing (12. September 2013)

An die Poc-Fahrer: Werden die Poc Joint VPD 2.0 noch weiter oder bleiben die wie sie sind? Hab die M probiert und die sitzen ziemlich stramm am Oberschenkel, ist das gewollt oder sollte ich lieber L probieren?


----------



## monkey10 (21. September 2013)

Fortsetzung von...-->

Habe jetzt die *Oneal AMX Zipper Knieschoner* in "M" bekommen. Passen erwartungsgemäß, habe ja bereits welche von einem Freund bei einer Halbtagestour getestet, die auch schon ein paar Monate gebraucht waren (wegen angeblicher Dehnung des Strumpfes u.ä.).

Ein paar Fakten möchte ich ergänzen:

1. *Passform* ist anders wie bei den Oneal Sinner Knieschoner (Strumpf sitzt nicht so eng, v.a. auf der Innenseite aber auch Außen Falten), daher ist die Länge der Klettverschlüsse sehr wichtig! Sind bei mir auch in "M" am Limit geschlossen. Also enger gehts nicht mehr, dürfte es aber gehen. Ich hoffe, dass sich nicht die Klett-Straps über die Zeit zu sehr ausdehnen bzw an Elastizität verlieren.

2. Der *Zippverschluss* bietet nicht nur den Vorteil beim Anlegen der Schützer ohne die Schuhe ausziehen zu müssen, man kann dadurch auch viel einfacher die SAS-Tec-Einlage vor dem Waschen entfernen. Hab da einen Kollegen erlebt, der bei seinen Sinner schon 10-15min gebraucht hat um die Einlage reinzubekommen.

3. War bisher nur mit *Hartschalen-Schonern* unterwegs. Die AMX wirken dagegen weniger vertrauenserweckend, hoffentlich legt sich das mit der Zeit. Wobei es hier im Thread ja doch um "All Mountain Knieschoner" geht. Auch wenn dieser Begriff und die davon abgleiteten Touren sehr relativ sind, so sollten die AMX meine Anforderungen für weniger extreme Touren sowie abseits des Bikeparks erfüllen. Meine Liebling-AM-Tour...-->

4. Das* Gewicht* der AMX ist wirklich unglaublich: Die AMX Knieschoner wiegen in "M" nur 367g, die "L" waren nur unbedeutend schwerer mit 375g pro Paar. Die Oneal Sinner Knieschoner wiegen übrigens laut IBC 548g.

Natürlich ist die Schutzwirkung wichtiger als Gewicht, aber im Vergleich dazu meine Hartschalen Schoner:

Fox Launch Knie-Schienbeinschoner in L/XL: 733g
Oneal Tyrant FR/DH Knie-Schienbeinschoner L/XL: 1215g

Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt auch kein Problem mit meinen beiden Hartschalen-Schoner habe. Einmal angelegt, vergisst man, dass man sie oben hat. Sogar beim Pedalieren. Aber bei gemäßigteren Touren deren Schlüsselstellen man ganz gut kennt, würde ich einfach gern mal etwas leichter, wenn auch mit weniger Reserven unterwegs sein


----------



## JayDee1982 (21. September 2013)

So meine Erfahrung kann ich momentan nur für den Dainese Oak Pro abgeben....
Der POC hatte eine lägerel Lieferzeit als gedacht, soll Montag oder Dienstag kommen.

*Optik: *
Von der Optik her gefällt mir der Race Face Ambusher etwas besser, er wirkt einfach etwas sportlicher/bequemer.
*
Passform/Sitz*
Hier ist der Oak im Vorteil. Er sitzt besser und das Schoner Pet rollt sich nicht am unteren Strap ein wie es der RF bei mir gemacht hat, war auch der Grund, warum ich den Schoner nicht behalten habe. 
Allerdings hat auch der Oak Pro am Schinbein eine recht harte Kante die genau auf den Knochen drückt. 
Die Nähte für den Strumpf finde ich jetzt etwas unpraktsich gesetzt.... genau in der Mitte, seitlich wären sie sicher angenehmer gewesen oder man hätte sie etwas "polstern" können. Zumindest ist das jetzt mal der erste Eindruck. 

Was beim Oak echt toll ist, ist das Verschlußsystem. Das ist echt Top.  Der Schoner hat recht schnell den passenden Sitz und er verrutscht  nicht. 
Mit einem Dreh ist der Schoner straffer oder lockerer.


*Materialien:*
Hier hat mir der Race Face sehr viel besser gefallen, muss ich ganz ehrlich zugeben.
Auch wenn der RF sicher etwas wärmer ist, denke ich dass wenn man im Oak schwitzt es recht unangenehm werden kann/könnte.
Bei dem Oak Pro finde ich die Materialien den Preis nicht wirklich gerechtfertigt.
Der RF war einfach angenehmer auf der Haut. Der Oak Pro ist etwas "kratzig"

*Schutz*
Vom Schutz ist der Oak vertrauenserweckender wie der RF. 
Der Oak ist auch länger, man schützt also noch das Schienbein gegen den Einschlag von Pedalen. 






Bilder

Schön vorgeformt ist der Schoner 














Dem Verschlußsystem war ich skeptisch gegen über aber es überzeugt!








Leider Überzeugt mich die gesetzte Naht nicht







Und das Gummiband mit der extra Gummierung fühlt sich auch etwas komisch an, dafür rutscht der Schoner aber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschi2007 (21. September 2013)

RaceKing schrieb:


> An die Poc-Fahrer: Werden die Poc Joint VPD 2.0 noch weiter oder bleiben die wie sie sind? Hab die M probiert und die sitzen ziemlich stramm am Oberschenkel, ist das gewollt oder sollte ich lieber L probieren?



würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## RaceKing (21. September 2013)

Ich hab mir jetzt die Poc Joint VPD geholt, nicht die 2.0, in GrÃ¶Ãe M. Die sind noch ein StÃ¼ck flexibler und haben bei mir trotz gleicher GrÃ¶Ãe wie die 2.0 nicht unangenehm am Oberschenkel gedrÃ¼ckt. Habe sie heute auf ner Tour in Saalbach angehabt. Fazit: Tragekomfort und Schutzwirkung (ð) ist gut, rutschen auch in ruppigem GelÃ¤nde kaum und sind relativ gut belÃ¼ftet


----------



## Itekei (21. September 2013)

Ich habe mir jetzt die SixSixOne Evo geholt. Tragekomfort ist ok, stören auch uphill nicht und bleiben auch da wo sie sollen. Und sind günstig.


----------



## vitaminc (22. September 2013)

@monkey10


> 2. Der Zippverschluss bietet nicht nur den Vorteil beim Anlegen der Schützer ohne die Schuhe ausziehen zu müssen, man kann dadurch auch viel einfacher die SAS-Tec-Einlage vor dem Waschen entfernen. Hab da einen Kollegen erlebt, der bei seinen Sinner schon 10-15min gebraucht hat um die Einlage reinzubekommen.


Übung macht den Meister 
Ich brauch max. 3min um die Einlage in die Sinner zu bauen.
Auf den Zippverschluss für leichtes An & Ausziehen kann ich im übrigen auch gut verzichten, da ich sowieso nie Platz im/am Rucksack hätte und ich die Sinner beim Uphill einfach runter an meine Fußgelenke schiebe, da stören sie nicht.

Die Seitenpads beim Sinner sollten meiner Meinung nach nicht so viel nützen, sind einfach zu dünn als dass die größere Schläge absorbieren könnten. Leider gab es damals noch keine AMX, also hatte ich mir die Sinner gekauft, wenn ich mir heute welchen kaufen wollte, dann würde ich wohl auch zu den AMX greifen!!

Ich fahre die Sinner übrigens mit den Straight Shin Guard, dass harmoniert sehr gut. Die Shin Guard ziehe ich nur bei Bedarf an.


----------



## hoschi2007 (22. September 2013)

RaceKing schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt die Poc Joint VPD geholt, nicht die 2.0, in GrÃ¶Ãe M. Die sind noch ein StÃ¼ck flexibler und haben bei mir trotz gleicher GrÃ¶Ãe wie die 2.0 nicht unangenehm am Oberschenkel gedrÃ¼ckt. Habe sie heute auf ner Tour in Saalbach angehabt. Fazit: Tragekomfort und Schutzwirkung (ð) ist gut, rutschen auch in ruppigem GelÃ¤nde kaum und sind relativ gut belÃ¼ftet



Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den "2.0" und den "normalen"?
Ich dachte der 2.0 wÃ¤re das Nachfolgemodell?



vitaminc schrieb:


> @monkey10
> Leider gab es damals noch keine AMX, also hatte ich mir die Sinner gekauft, wenn ich mir heute welchen kaufen wollte, dann wÃ¼rde ich wohl auch zu den AMX greifen!!



Die AMX haben definitiv eine andere Passform wie die Sinner.
Bei mir haben sie auf das Schienbein gedrÃ¼ckt.
Am besten vorher anprobieren!


----------



## JayDee1982 (22. September 2013)

Nachtrag zu den Oak Pro

Bin heute mal 5km-Testrunde gefahren.
Also sie sind gegen den ersten eindruck doch ganz angenehm zu tragen.

 @RaceKing
Der Unterschied zu den VPD und den VPD 2.0 würde mich auch interessieren.
Das was ich so im I-Net gefunden hab, ist das die 2.0 die Nachfolger sind und das die 2.0 auch an kälteren Tagen nicht so verhärten wie es die Vorgänger getan haben.


----------



## monkey10 (22. September 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @monkey10
> 
> Übung macht den Meister
> Ich brauch max. 3min um die Einlage in die Sinner zu bauen.







vitaminc schrieb:


> Auf den Zippverschluss für leichtes An & Ausziehen kann ich im übrigen auch gut verzichten, da ich sowieso nie Platz im/am Rucksack hätte und ich die Sinner beim Uphill einfach runter an meine Fußgelenke schiebe, da stören sie nicht.



hab ich von wem anderen auch schon mal gehört. müsste ich mal probieren. kann mir gar nicht vorstellen für mehrere Stunden die Knieschoner so locker um die Fußgelenke baumeln zu haben, während ich auf einen wurzeligen od. steinigen Weg bergauf fahre.

Mir sind die nähte von meinen Oneal Sinner Ellenbogenschoner schon nach 2-3 touren aufgegangen. wenn die knieschoner an der kurbel reiben, kann das nicht gut sein für die schoner. bzw nicht angenehm für den fahrenden, außer es ist nur ein kurzer uphill.




vitaminc schrieb:


> Die Seitenpads beim Sinner sollten meiner Meinung nach nicht so viel nützen, sind einfach zu dünn als dass die größere Schläge absorbieren könnten.



danke! klingt beruhigend, dass diese kein kauf-kriterium für die sinner sind. hatte schon befürchtet, dass mir diese vielleicht bei den AMX abgehen könnten.



vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Sinner übrigens mit den Straight Shin Guard, dass harmoniert sehr gut. Die Shin Guard ziehe ich nur bei Bedarf an.



klingt auch sehr interessant. vielleicht könntest ja mal ein foto machen, wenn du shin guard + knieschoner angelegt hast. am besten bei gestreckten und gebeugten kniegelenk. würde mich interessieren wie der übergang zwischen den schützern ist.

die shin guards haben jetzt aber kein SAS-tec sondern eine drei geteilte plastik-einlage. wie kann man sich das vorstellen? sind die plastikteile etwa so dick und stabil wie die von hartschalen-schonern?


----------



## vitaminc (23. September 2013)

@monkey10


> hab ich von wem anderen auch schon mal gehört. müsste ich mal probieren. kann mir gar nicht vorstellen für mehrere Stunden die Knieschoner so locker um die Fußgelenke baumeln zu haben, während ich auf einen wurzeligen od. steinigen Weg bergauf fahre.



So locker sind die gar nicht, da diese dank Zipper gut anliegend am Knöchel bleiben, und sich somit nicht verdrehen. 



> Mir sind die nähte von meinen Oneal Sinner Ellenbogenschoner schon nach 2-3 touren aufgegangen. wenn die knieschoner an der kurbel reiben, kann das nicht gut sein für die schoner. bzw nicht angenehm für den fahrenden, außer es ist nur ein kurzer uphill.



Die Sinner Ellenbogenschoner habe ich auch im Einsatz, nutze ich aber recht selten. Sehen bei mir noch wie Neu aus.

Die Sinner Knieschoner fahre ich jetzt seit fast 2 Jahren, sind auch noch in nem sehr guten Zustand. Über die Qualität kann ich bei O'Neal nicht meckern.



> klingt auch sehr interessant. vielleicht könntest ja mal ein foto machen, wenn du shin guard + knieschoner angelegt hast. am besten bei gestreckten und gebeugten kniegelenk. würde mich interessieren wie der übergang zwischen den schützern ist.
> 
> die shin guards haben jetzt aber kein SAS-tec sondern eine drei geteilte plastik-einlage. wie kann man sich das vorstellen? sind die plastikteile etwa so dick und stabil wie die von hartschalen-schonern?



Ja, Foto habe ich bestimmt irgendwo.

Ob man jetzt SAS-Tec am Schienbein benötigt, das vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, hängt davon ab wieviel Schutz man seinem Schienbein zukommen lassen möchte. Mir ging es hauptsächlich um Schutz vor den bösen Schrauben an den Pedalen. Dafür brauch es kein SAS-Tec.

Ansonsten hatte ich mal mit Kraft dagegen gehauen, und mir scheint es die Shin Guards halten ganz schön was ab, d.h. auch Steine jeglicher Art sollten problemlos abgewehrt werden. Bei meinen letzten Stürzen waren meine Beine jedenfalls komplett ohne Schaden weggekommen, trotz heftigem Geröll etc.. - hingegen der Helm ne leichte Delle hat und ich mir meine Rippe geprellt/angebrochen habe. Seitdem überlege ich ob ich mir nicht ne leichte Protektion-Weste für den Oberkörper anschaffen sollte, für den Rücken sowieso schon längst überfällig, allein schon fürs Freeriden im Winter mit den Ski'ern


----------



## RaceKing (23. September 2013)

@Hoshi2007 @JayDee1982 Den genauen Unterschied weiß ich auch nicht, ich fand nur die normalen VPD noch flexibler und das obere Bündchen war für mich angenehmer, die 2.0 haben bei mir durch den dicken relativ unflexiblen Bund oben am Oberschenkel beim Treten unangenehm gedrückt.


----------



## JayDee1982 (23. September 2013)

Ah okay 

Ich hoffe meine POC kommen heute, das ich sie auch testen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (26. September 2013)

Hallo,

Weiss nicht ob ich meine frage hier reinstellen darf oder ob das nur ein beratungsthread bzgl. kauf ist.

Aber ich bin mit meinen race face ambush nicht 100% zufriednen und zwar dauerts ewig bis sie ordentlich sitzen bzw. ich sie "nicht" mehr spür und wenns dann passt, dann scheurts eigentlich fast immer in der kniekehle! kennt jemand das problem? Was kann ich anders machen, als den schoner ordentlich zuzumachen bzw. bevor ich den mittleren kletter schliesse, beuge ich ein paar mal das knie, damit sich der neoprenstrumpf ein wenig anspasst.

Ich bin ratlos, denn eigentlich will ich die dinger! Ich zieh sie nämlich erst auf dem trail an (relativ lange anfahrt zum trail) und da sind die ambush optimal, da ich nicht den schuh ausziehen muss.

???


----------



## RaceKing (26. September 2013)

@JayDee1982 Hast du die Poc schon bekommen?


----------



## Rick-Shafara (26. September 2013)

Also ich hab die RF Dig, die sind ganz ok. Natürlich merkt man sie aber stören tun sie mich nicht. Touren bis zu 2h bleiben sie drauf.

MfG


----------



## TreHo (26. September 2013)

Die POC fande ich bei Bewegungen sehr störend.


----------



## TOM4 (26. September 2013)

Rick-Shafara schrieb:


> Also ich hab die RF Dig, die sind ganz ok. Natürlich merkt man sie aber stören tun sie mich nicht. Touren bis zu 2h bleiben sie drauf.
> 
> MfG



Ja, das man schoner drauf hat merkt man, aber das scheuern in der kniekehle ist sehr unangenehm!


----------



## JayDee1982 (26. September 2013)

RaceKing schrieb:


> @_JayDee1982_ Hast du die Poc schon bekommen?




Nein leider immer noch nicht.... wahrscheinlich müssen sie die erst noch erfinden 
Hab dem Händler nun mal eine nette E-Mail geschickt.
Mal schauen was er schreibt


----------



## Rick-Shafara (28. September 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Ja, das man schoner drauf hat merkt man, aber das scheuern in der kniekehle ist sehr unangenehm!



Tja da sind wir wohl unterschiedlich gebaut, bei mir scheuern sie garnicht. 
Gestern haben die auch gut was abbekommen, habe kein bisschen vom Aufschlag gemerkt. Das sie was abbekommen haben merkte ich auch nur an einer aufgescheuerten Stelle.

mfg


----------



## monkey10 (2. Oktober 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @Ich fahre die Sinner übrigens mit den Straight Shin Guard, dass harmoniert sehr gut. Die Shin Guard ziehe ich nur bei Bedarf an.



unterscheiden sich die größen durch die längen oder auch durch den umfang?

meine unterschenkellänge von unterrand kniescheibe bis höhe knöchel ist etwa 40cm, umfang an der dicksten stelle nur 39cm. von der länge könnte ich sicher einen "L" vertragen, wäre aber sinnlos wenn die klettverschlüsse zu weit wären und daher der schoner nicht gut sitzt...

 [MENTION=159699]vitaminc: welche größe hast du bei den shin guards?


----------



## xrated (3. Oktober 2013)

Sind die Ambush und Zipper immer noch die einzigen die man anziehen kann ohne die Schuhe auszuziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (3. Oktober 2013)

@monkey10


> welche größe hast du bei den shin guards?



Ich habe Knie in Größe L und Shin Guards in M. Passt beides perfekt!

Größentabelle der Shin Guards, laut BikeUnit:
S = Gesamtlänge 30,5 = Wadenumfang 38,1 = Knöchelumfang 25,4 cm
M = Gesamtlänge 35,6 = Wadenumfang 44,5 = Knöchelumfang 29,2 cm
L = Gesamtlänge 35,6 = Wadenumfang 47,0 = Knöchelumfang 31,8 cm


----------



## JayDee1982 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann es kaum glauben Heute kamen meine POC VPD2.0 

*Optik: *
Mein Optik Ranking ist wie folgt:
1 RF Ambusher (wirkt am sportlichsten)
2 Dainese Oak Pro (einfach eine coole Optik dank den Farben)
3 POC VPD2.0 (das kleine Schwarze geht immer )
Der RF gefällt mir einfach am besten, doch was nützt die Optik wenn dieser nicht passt?

*
Passform/Sitz*
Der POC ist einfach 
Anders kann ich das nicht sagen. 
Anprobiert, wohlgefühlt.
Der Schoner ist leicht, bequem und sehr angenehm zu tragen.
Nach ein paar min nehm ich den eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich wahr.

Wenn ich mich nach den Ausfallen der Größe festlegen müsste, dann würde ich sagen, der POC fällt etwas größer aus. 


*Materialien:*
Von den 3 Schonern ist der POC am angenehmsten zu tragen. 
Die Materialien sind einfach angenehmer auf der Haut.
Auch was die Verarbeitung angeht, einfach nur TOP, alle Nähte sauber gesetzt, die Straps haben genügen Klettfläche und sind gut gesetzt. 


*Schutz*
Der Oak Pro und der POC vermitteln mehr Schutz wie der RF. 
Die Pads von Oak Pro und POC sind dicker wie das des RF, was subjektiv einfach nach einem besseren Schutz aussieht.

Beim POC handelt es sich um einen reinen Knieschutz, die anderen beiden Schoner bieten noch seitliche Polster aus Schaumstoff. 


*Fazit:*
Ich hab jetzt 3 Schoner getestet.
- den RF Ambusher
- den Dainese Oak Pro
- den POC VPD 2.0

Mein Siger ist der POC, weil er mir am besten passt und am angenehmsten zu tragen ist. 
Anziehen und wohlfühlen, beim Oak Pro hat es eine Weile gedauert bis ich mich dann darin wohl gefühlt hab.

*Meine Pro/Contra Aufstellung*

RF Arbusher
+ Materialien
+ Optik (gefällt mir persönlich am besten)
+ Preis
+ Verschlus

- Schoner Peds haben sich bei mir am Schienbein aufgerollt und auf selbiges gedrückt.
- Durch die Materialien recht warm

Dainese Oak Pro
+ Sehr guter Sitz
+ Gute Belüftungsidee
+ Guter Schutz auch übers Schienbein
+ Sitz, kein Verrutschen, kein verdrehen

- Preis
- Preis/Leistung grade was die Materialien angeht
- Zum anziehen müssen die Schuhe ausgezogen werden

POC VPD 2.0
+ Sehr guter Sitz
+ Bequem
+ Materialien

- Zum anziehen müssen die Schuhe ausgezogen werden
- Kein seitlicher Schutz ( Kann man als Negativ ansehen, muss man aber nicht)



Bilder vom POC kommen noch ( leider kein direkter 1:1 Vergleich mit dem Oak Pro, da ich diesen am Mittwoch zurück geschickt hab, dank der etwas längeren Lieferzeit de POC  )


----------



## FireGuy (5. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand die 661 Kyle Strait gehabt und fährt jetzt die 661 Rage?

Bin mir mit der Größe nicht sicher, Kyle Strait hab ich in M, die Rage bräuchte ich ansich der Tabelle aber in S?  Ich habe mittellange Beine bei 176, da kann doch S net stimmen?

Heute wieder ein blaues Knie geholt, weil die Kali Aazis plus 180 Schoner nicht dort sitzen wo sie sollen und runterrutschen....

Jetzt werd ich aus den ganzen Schonern die da herumliegen zusammenstoppen, brauche aber eine neue rutschfreie Basis


----------



## hoschi2007 (6. Oktober 2013)

@JayDee1982: ich kann deiner Meinung nur zustimmen
Wobei ich die Sinner noch getestet habe und die haben mir auch sehr sehr gut gefallen. Die bieten etwas mehr Schutz (seitlich und zum Schienbein hin). Die POC 2.0 waren nur unwesentlich besser.
Tragekomfort, Sitz, Lüftung usw. sind weitgehend vergleichbar.

Mein persönliches Ranking:
POC Joint VPD 2.0 (L)
O´Neal Sinner (XL) (fallen etwas kleiner als die POC aus - deshalb XL)
POC Joint VPD (L)

Abgeschlagen:
661 Evo (etwas "luftiger" Sitz und haben leicht auf´s Schienbein gedrückt)
O´Neal AMX (haben mir auf´s Schienbein gedrückt).

Meine Maße, je 10cm von der Kniemitte gemessen:
oben 49
unten 38


----------



## mystical_meo (6. Oktober 2013)

Servus Leute,

ich bekam keine 661 Rage in M, nichtmal zum anprobieren. Da ich laut Sizechart wohl auch L fahren kann, hab ich günstig diese ergattert. Könnten an den Kniewangen etwas starmmer sitzen, aber passen gut. Vor allem in der Beugebewegung fühlt man die Protektoren kaum.

Weshalb ich schreibe...

Da ich gerne mal die Sinner testen wollte, hab ich mir diese in M & L geordert.
M geht gar nicht, das ist 'ne Presswurst. Der Sinner in L sitzt merklich strammer als 661 Rage in L, aber passt ganz gut. Wobei man hier mehr Widerstand beim Beugen merkt.

Problem ist nur, *beim Knieen beist/kneift mir der Sinner in die Kniewangen*. Stärker am rechten Bein. Als mir das bei der Anprobe der M Größe passierte, bin ich bald an die Decke. Bei L auch vorhanden nur nicht mehr ganz so schlimm. 

*Alter Schwede, habt ihr das auch? Legt sich das? Ist das normal?*

Gruß
Franco


----------



## JayDee1982 (6. Oktober 2013)

Hätten die POC mir auch nicht so getaugt, hätte ich mir noch die Sinner, die 661 Evo bestellt.

Zum Glück passen die POC aber sehr sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (6. Oktober 2013)

mystical_meo schrieb:


> Problem ist nur, *beim Knieen beist/kneift mir der Sinner in die Kniewangen*. Stärker am rechten Bein. Als mir das bei der Anprobe der M Größe passierte, bin ich bald an die Decke. Bei L auch vorhanden nur nicht mehr ganz so schlimm.
> 
> *Alter Schwede, habt ihr das auch? Legt sich das? Ist das normal?*
> 
> ...



Hi Franko, schau mal den Post direkt über dir an, hoschi2007 meint das die Sinner kleiner ausfallen, weshalb er XL bei den Sinner getestet hat.
Ist vielleicht der Grund, warum sie dir nicht passen.


----------



## hoschi2007 (6. Oktober 2013)

mystical_meo schrieb:


> Problem ist nur, *beim Knieen beist/kneift mir der Sinner in die Kniewangen*. Stärker am rechten Bein. Als mir das bei der Anprobe der M Größe passierte, bin ich bald an die Decke. Bei L auch vorhanden nur nicht mehr ganz so schlimm.
> 
> *Alter Schwede, habt ihr das auch? Legt sich das? Ist das normal?*
> 
> ...



Schau mal ob der Klettverschluss innen richtig anliegt.
Ich meine da wo das Innenleben herausgenommen werden kann.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (6. Oktober 2013)

mystical_meo schrieb:


> Problem ist nur, *beim Knieen beist/kneift mir der Sinner in die Kniewangen*. Stärker am rechten Bein. Als mir das bei der Anprobe der M Größe passierte, bin ich bald an die Decke. Bei L auch vorhanden nur nicht mehr ganz so schlimm.
> 
> *Alter Schwede, habt ihr das auch? Legt sich das? Ist das normal?*
> 
> ...



Hab die Sinner für Knie und Ellbogen nun schon seit einigen Monaten und eigentlich kneifen sie nur wenn ich sie nicht korrekt anziehe.
Wenn irgendein Teil umgebogen ist, der Klettverschluss nicht richtig sitzt o.ä. ...
Also im zweifel etwas mehr rumfummeln bis sie richtig sitzen und nicht zu fest ankletten.


----------



## mystical_meo (6. Oktober 2013)

Servus!

Ich werde es gegen Abend nochmals testen.
Das mit dem Sitz der Klettnaht, auf der Innenseite, fiel mir auch schon auf.
Lag nicht korrekt übereinander. Aber hatte die Schoner danach nicht mehr an.
 @JAYDEE

Was die Größe L angeht, passt das schon. Wenn der Sprung von L auf XL wie bei M auf L ausfällt, würde mir mit Sicherheit auch XL passen. Allerdings möchte ich einen leicht stramm sitzenden Schoner. Liegt mir eher. Grundlegend um ein Verrutschen beim hoffentlich ausbleibenden Sturz zu verhindern, aber auch um das Knie zu stabilisieren.
 @whistler

Anatomisch positioniert sich der Sinner soweit schon gut. Ab aber kneift eben.
Wobei ich persönlich gerade bei Bewegung den Rage angenehmer empfinde, auch nach langem Ausritt merkt man den nicht. Er ist auch nach oben etwas länger, was angenehmer bei den Bikeshorts ist. Hasse es, wenn Haut zwischen Schoner und Shorts hervorluggt. 

Später gerne mehr dazu.

Die Ellbogenprotektoren hab ich auch hier. Da sitzt der L schon ordentlich stramm. Aber
noch vertretbar bzw. nach meinem Geschmack.

Gruß
Franco

Falls jemand was zu den Rage Hard weiß, würden mich auch sehr interssieren.


----------



## JayDee1982 (6. Oktober 2013)

Also einen zu labbrigen Schoner will ich auch nicht  das Bein sollte er mir aber nicht abschnühren 

Auf die Größe bin ich eigentlich nur durch die Beschreibung von hoschi gekommen.
Er meint ja das die Schoner ehr kleiner ausfallen.


----------



## RaceKing (6. Oktober 2013)

@JayDee1982 Es scheint als würdest du die Poc behalten? Wenn ja würde mich mal interessieren ob sie nach ner Zeit ihre Passform verändern, also ob sie sich noch weiten oder so. Ich hatte mir ja auch die Joint VPD 2.0 bestellt, haben mir auch wirklich gut gepasst, nur wenn ich das Bein gebeugt habe hat der obere Bund unangenehm gedrückt. Würde mich mal interessieren ob der sich noch etwas weitet oder flexibler wird.


----------



## JayDee1982 (6. Oktober 2013)

@RaceKing
Gestern habe ich die ersten Test-Km runter gerissen und bei mir hat da nichts gedrückt.
Und ja ich werde die POC behalten  Ich berichte dann mal nach ein paar Ausfahrten


----------



## xrated (6. Oktober 2013)

Ist euch das eigentlich nicht wichtig ob man die anziehen kann ohne die Schuhe auszuziehen? Wundert mich nur das es sowenige gibt die sowas haben. Im Herbst/Winter geht das ja noch aber im Sommer möchte ich mit sowas keinen Berg hochfahren.


----------



## RaceKing (6. Oktober 2013)

Also mir wäre das zu umständlich. Ich fahr hier höchstens ne halbe Stunde hoch und dann 10min runter, da hab ich nicht immer Lust anzuhalten, Schoner ausziehen, an den Rucksack hängen und dann weiter. Ich kauf mir lieber Schoner die ich dann die ganze Tour anlassen kann.


----------



## Baxter75 (6. Oktober 2013)

mich Persönlich stören die Schoner beim all Mountain/Enduro fahren ,mal davon abgesehn ,das es mir zu umständlich wäre ,ständig das an/ab machen bzw hoch /runter ziehen ..weil sie beim uphill einfach nur störend sind ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (7. Oktober 2013)

Mir wären Schoner schon ganz recht, die ich ohne das Schuhe aus und anziehen nutzen könnte.... aber a) gibt es davon nicht so viele und b) nutze ich lieber einen Schoner der bequem ist, den ich dann längere Zeit anhaben kann.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. Oktober 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Ist euch das eigentlich nicht wichtig ob man die anziehen kann ohne die Schuhe auszuziehen? Wundert mich nur das es sowenige gibt die sowas haben. Im Herbst/Winter geht das ja noch aber im Sommer möchte ich mit sowas keinen Berg hochfahren.



Also ich lasse meine Sinner immer an, auch im Sommer. Erstens merkt man sie bald eh kaum noch und zweitens rentiert es sich bei uns gar nicht, immer an/auszuziehen. Aber auch in den Alpen hab ich sie ständig dran gelassen.
Erst am Samstag ist in unserer Gruppe einer beim bergauf weggerutscht und mit dem Knie direkt auf grobe Schottersteine gefallen...der sah nicht sehr glücklich aus mit den Schmerzen . Und auf Zeit fahre ich ja eh nicht.


----------



## Rucksim (7. Oktober 2013)

In dieser Saison bin ich die 661 Riot gefahren. Die Passform lässt zu wünschen übrig, aber bei dem Preis kann man wohl nicht mehr erwarten.

In die nächste Saison will ich mit besseren Schützern starten und hab jetzt auch einfach mal unterschiedliche Schoner in verschiedenen Größen bestellt um diese zu testen.

Ich habe ausschließlich Schützer bestellt die sich anziehen lassen ohne die Schuhe ausziehen zu müssen. Mehr als einen kurzen Gegenanstieg, kann ich mit Schonern einfach nicht fahren, egal wie bequem sie sitzen. lieber ziehe ich die Schoner 3-4x an und wieder aus.

- Bluegrass Super Bobcat (Knie und Schienbein)
- Oneal AMX Zipper Knee guard
- RaceFace Ambush Knee guard
- IXS Assault Series (Knie und Schienbein)

Bin gespannt welcher das Rennen machen wird


----------



## monkey10 (7. Oktober 2013)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Also ich lasse meine Sinner immer an, auch im Sommer



hmm... darauf bin ich schon gespannt. hab meine ja erst im kühleren spätsommer gekauft.

jedenfalls hatte ich jetzt meine *oneal sinner ellenbogenschoner* 3x im bikepark an (für knie-schienbein nehme ich im park lieber meine hartschalenprotektoren als die AMX) und die waren jedes mal danach *völlig nass* (vom schweiß nicht aufgrund von regen). und dass bei 7-12°C außentemperatur!

die fühlen sich bei entsprechender größe (also wenn sie nicht zu eng sind) schon sehr angenehm an. man kann sicher mit dem AMX od sinner knieschonern ganz gut pedalieren. trotzdem ist es als hätte man ein weiteres dickes neopren-kleidungsstück an. also ich zweifle daran, dass jemand im sommer mit den sinner nicht zusätzlich schwitzt, auch wenn man gemütlich fährt...


----------



## xrated (7. Oktober 2013)

Was ich mich halt auch frage, wenn man einen Soft wie den Ambush zum umschnallen hat, ob der dann auch genauso fest beim Sturz sitzt wie ein normaler.

Hartschoner gibts ja teilweise schon sehr günstig, welche Nachteile hat man damit? Die dürften ja auch eher kühler sein.


----------



## Wurzelmann (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich lasse meine Kyle Strait auch immer an, egal wie lange es rauf geht. Klar sind die nach einer Tour nass, aber gestört hat mich das noch nie. Aber ich fahre auch 5.10 Impacts im Sommer auf (Enduro) Tour. 

Jetzt wollte ich aber etwas aufrüsten, da die Kyle Strait auch gewisse Grenzen haben. Mit Schwung stumpf auf eine Steinkante möchte ich damit zumindest nicht fallen. 

Sie Sinner scheinen mir da sehr kompetent und mit Schienbeinschoner auch Bikepark tauglich. In L hatte ich schon einen da, der mir aber etwas zu groß war. 

Ich hatte mir auch die Minnaar Signature in L und M kommen lassen, da ich dachte, die wären nur eine gewichtsoptimierte Version vom Sinner. Weit gefehlt! Der Minnaar ist eine kleinere Version vom Sinner. Der Aufbau ist praktisch gleich, aber alles eine Stufe kleiner inkl. dem SasTech Element (Sinner = SC-1/42; Minnaar= SCL-1). Auch die Seitenpolster fühlen sich dünner, bzw. weniger dicht an. Die Materialkombination ist auch anders, was man der Produktbeschreibung aber schon entnehmen konnte: Deutlich weniger Neoprenanteil sollte für besseres Knieklima sorgen. Insgesammt ist der Minnaar dadurch spürbar leichter und vermutlich eher tourentauglich als der Sinner, wobei das SasTech Element allerdings höhere Restbelastungswerte hat. Allerdings habe ich die beiden nicht auf Tour ausprobiert.

Mir fällt allerdings auf, dass die Sinner und auch Minnaar bei mir unten relativ eng und oben relativ weit sind. Und ich habe keine besoners starken Wadln. Die Größen scheinen also schon auf eher kräftige Oberschenkel ausgelegt zu sein.

Edit: Das SasTech Element ließ sich bei mir in Sekunden herausnehmen und in unter 1 Minute wieder einsetzen, sowoh beim Sinner als auch beim Minnaar.


----------



## xrated (8. Oktober 2013)

In der Bike wurde der Dirt 2008 mit Sehr gut getestet. Und hier auch nochmal:
http://www.testberichte.de/a/schutzkleidung-protektor/magazin/bike-9-2010/225507.html

Und hier:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/protektoren/test-o-neal-dirt-knee-guard.38081.2.htm

Als Schlagschutz ungeeignet, da die im Mittel gemessenen 25 573 Newton die Norm um mehr als das Vierfache übersteigen.


----------



## Masberg (8. Oktober 2013)

Kurzer Bericht meinerseits zu Race Face Ambush Knee Guards
Ich fahre sie seit letztem Winter
Bei kühlen Temperaturen spürt man sie nicht
Sobald es wärmer wird, fängt es nach 1 Stunde Tourenfahrt (auf und ab!) an nass zu werden. Konsequenz: Scheuerstelle am Knie -> autschn
Da ich das sehr unangenhem finde ziehe ich sie am Ende von Rumpelstrecken und im Uphill zu den Schienbeinen runter. 
Schutzfunktion habe ich bereits ausprobiert; kein Grund zur Klage; allerdings fehlt mir der Vergleich ob ich mir nun ohne Knieschoner was getan hätte 

Fazit: Ich hätte gern Knieprotektoren die wirklich schützen und bequem sind. Im Sommer ist das mit der Bequemlichkeit leider nicht gegeben.


----------



## Arti33 (8. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

ich kann nur diese hier mein Eigen nennen aber 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...vc:c|adp:1t3&gclid=CP2G1I-5h7oCFQlb3god2CoA3A

Kann sie nur empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KuKuKu (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab die Leatt grad in zwei Größen da. Die kleineren sitzen perfekt am Knie, aber der Strap ist ziemlich eng, tut fast schon weh, obwohl am Ende des Klettstücks festgemacht. Bei den größeren kann ich den Strap in der Mitte des Kletts festmachen, aber dafür steht die Kappe ein wenig vom Knie ab, bildet also einen kleinen Hohlraum. Wie ist das bei deinen? Dehnt sich der Strap vielleicht noch etwas mit der Zeit?


----------



## JayDee1982 (8. Oktober 2013)

Masberg schrieb:


> Fazit: Ich hätte gern Knieprotekturen die wirklich schützen und bequem sind. Im Sommer ist das mit der Bequemlichkeit leider nicht gegeben.



Ich glaube so einen schoner gibt es nicht.... 
Entwerder Schutz mit Schwitzen oder eben kein Schutz und kein/weniger schwitzen.

Wo hast du denn deine Scheuerstellen? Wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## Masberg (8. Oktober 2013)

Kniescheibe oben...
Übrigens, Passform und Sitz sind hervorragend. Aber wenn es feucht wird, halt leider nicht mehr


----------



## JayDee1982 (8. Oktober 2013)

Hmmmmmm 
das wird sich verhalten wie mit Schuhen/Socken, wenn man darin schwitzt.
Hast du mal geschaut ob es so ne Art Kniestrumpf gibt aus einem Multifunktionsstoff?


----------



## _schwede (8. Oktober 2013)

Hilft vielleicht etwas Puder an der reibenden stelle ?


----------



## Arti33 (8. Oktober 2013)

Servus 
1 : Immer nach dem anziehen gehe ich den Gummi des klettverschlusses nach und dehne ihn. 

habe ihn jetzt 3 lange touren angehabt und es wird besser von mal zu mal. 

ich lag bei den leatt auch bei l/xl oder xxl ich habe mich für die bessere Passwort entschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (9. Oktober 2013)

Die Fox Launch Pro sollen wohl auch ziemlich gut passen was man so liest aber keine Ahnung wie die Schutzwirkung ist.

Weil ich Schützer aber höchst selten brauche habe ich mir erstmal sowas geordert:
http://dx.com/p/scoyco-k11-motorcycle-bicycle-sports-knee-pad-guard-black-pair-154813


----------



## monkey10 (9. Oktober 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @monkey10
> 
> 
> Ich habe Knie in Größe L und Shin Guards in M. Passt beides perfekt!
> ...



vielen dank 

hab mir gerade die shin guards in M bestellt. ohne deine info hätte ich bei meinen 1,91cm körperlänge wohl instinktiv zu den größeren gegriffen 

werde berichten wie sie mit den oneal AMX knieschonern in M harmonieren...


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. Oktober 2013)

Der Sinner in M will seinen Weg zu mir einfach nicht finden.

Erst schickt mir ein Shop Ã¼ber Amazon statt dem Sinner in M einen alten POC und jetzt schickt mir ein anderer Anbieter, wieder Ã¼ber Amazon, einen AMX Zipper 

Aber wen es interessiert, der Zipper hat das gleiche SasTech Element drin, wie der Minnaar (SCL-1), hat aber keine Seitenpolster. DafÃ¼r natÃ¼rlich aber den ReiÃverschluss. 

Das Material scheint identisch zum Minnaar. Der Zipper schlieÃt nach unten mit dem SasTech Polster ab, ist also ca. 2-3cm kÃ¼rzer als der Minnaar, der darunter noch ein Strap hat. Das untere Strap ist beim Zipper seitlich hinter dem Polster aufgenÃ¤ht.

FÃ¼r die â¬80, die ich gezahlt habe, wÃ¤re es natÃ¼rlich ein super Deal. Sonst kostet er â¬100.


----------



## Bocacanosa (12. Oktober 2013)

Bei Outdoorbroker gibts momentan nen Bluegrass Bobcat Knieschoner mit weichen Pads und Klett für günstige 55,00 Euro.

Mit Schuhen An- und Ausziehbar.

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Livesh...tml?force_sid=x&shp=oxbaseshop&shp=oxbaseshop 


Bei Newsletteranmeldung gibts noch nen 5 Euro Gutschein.


----------



## wavekiter (14. Oktober 2013)

Bobcat ist qualitativ fuer die Tonne....
Kletts waren schon fast ab, als ich sie aus dem Plastic genommen habe....
Passen auch schlecht.....


----------



## Wurzelmann (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe jetzt ein paar Sinners gebraucht gekauft, die über ein Jahr alt sind (aber ungetragen). 

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass dort das SasTech Element deutlich fummeliger herauszunehmen ist als bei den neuen, die ich anprobiert habe. Ich würde es auf eine etwas knapper geschnittene Öffnung und ein etwas anderes "Verhalten" des SasTech Materials schieben. Ich bilde mir ein, dass sich das SasTech Material etwas anders anfühlt, habe aber keinen Vergleich mehr da. Etwas weicher und zäher würde ich sagen. Weiß jemand, ob SasTech das Material verändert hat?

Das SasTech Element ist auch viel unsauberer an den Kanten abgeformt, als bei den neuen Schützern. Das hat keinen Einfluss auf die Funktion, fällt aber auf und begünstigt das "hakeln" beim rausnehmen.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (18. Oktober 2013)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Der Sinner in M will seinen Weg zu mir einfach nicht finden.
> 
> Erst schickt mir ein Shop über Amazon statt dem Sinner in M einen alten POC und jetzt schickt mir ein anderer Anbieter, wieder über Amazon, einen AMX Zipper
> 
> ...


----------



## Itekei (19. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit den Ion K_Pact?


----------



## wavekiter (20. Oktober 2013)

Itekei schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit den Ion K_Pact?



Sieht super aus, waere ich auch interessiert. 

ION macht super Sachen im kite-Bereich, könnte mir vorstellen, dass die das auch beim mtb hinkriegen 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Wurzelmann (21. Oktober 2013)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Laut Auskunft einer freundlichen Dame bei ONeal sind das Sas Tec element bei den AMX und dem Sinner gleich,die Dame schrieb mir dass sie sich selbst überzeugt habe.Habe den AMX bei Berg ab.de im Juli für ungefähr 45 erstanden, habe ihn gekauft dass wenn ich wieder mal in Hinterglemm fahren will Schoner habe,habe ihn bis jetzt nur einmal zwecks Passform beim fahren angehabt und finde ihn gut.
> Gruß Hacky



Das stimmt aber nicht, zumindest für die Schoner, die ich hier hatte. Ich habe mich auch selber davon überzeugt und bei jedem Schoner das SasTec Element herausgeholt. Der Unterschied ist offensichtlich bei Größe und Form. Außerdem steht die Bezeichnung drauf. 

Oder sprichst Du von einer anderen Version des AMX? Hol doch mal bei Deinem AMX das Element raus und schau nach was drauf steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hacky 2003 (21. Oktober 2013)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber nicht, zumindest für die Schoner, die ich hier hatte. Ich habe mich auch selber davon überzeugt und bei jedem Schoner das SasTec Element herausgeholt. Der Unterschied ist offensichtlich bei Größe und Form. Außerdem steht die Bezeichnung drauf.
> 
> Oder sprichst Du von einer anderen Version des AMX? Hol doch mal bei Deinem AMX das Element raus und schau nach was drauf steht.



Hallo Wurzelmann
Ich will nichts falsches behaupten, deshalb habe ich das mit der freundlichen Dame dazugeschrieben, habe einmal nachgesehen was bei mir im AMX-Schoner steht,folgendes SCL-1, S/E/K/ Type B.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Wurzelmann (22. Oktober 2013)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> Hallo Wurzelmann
> Ich will nichts falsches behaupten, deshalb habe ich das mit der freundlichen Dame dazugeschrieben, habe einmal nachgesehen was bei mir im AMX-Schoner steht,folgendes SCL-1, S/E/K/ Type B.
> Gruß Hacky



Das deckt sich dann ja mit meiner Beobachtung. 

Sinner: SC-1/42
AMX und Minnaar: SCL-1

Die unterscheiden sich schon deutlich.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (22. Oktober 2013)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Das deckt sich dann ja mit meiner Beobachtung.
> 
> Sinner: SC-1/42
> AMX und Minnaar: SCL-1
> ...



Hallo Wurzelmann
In einem gebe ich 100% recht dass beim AMX-Schoner die seitlichen Knieprotektoren fehlen, was ich aber nicht ganz verstehe ist folgendes schaue dir mal folgende Seite an http://www.sas-tec.de/protektoren/ellbogen-protektoren/scl-1-neu/ und dann frage ich mich warum beim
SCL-1 neu  steht, meine sehen genauso aus nur dass sie nicht gelb sind aber ich will wirklich keine Grundsatzdiskussion starten vielleicht hat der Sinner größere und bessere Elemente drin, mir auch egal ich habe nun mal die AMX und kaufe mir keine anderen.
Grzuß Hacky


----------



## Wurzelmann (22. Oktober 2013)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> Hallo Wurzelmann
> In einem gebe ich 100% recht dass beim AMX-Schoner die seitlichen Knieprotektoren fehlen, was ich aber nicht ganz verstehe ist folgendes schaue dir mal folgende Seite an http://www.sas-tec.de/protektoren/ellbogen-protektoren/scl-1-neu/ und dann frage ich mich warum beim
> SCL-1 neu  steht, meine sehen genauso aus nur dass sie nicht gelb sind aber ich will wirklich keine Grundsatzdiskussion starten vielleicht hat der Sinner größere und bessere Elemente drin, mir auch egal ich habe nun mal die AMX und kaufe mir keine anderen.
> Grzuß Hacky



Ob das Material in Gelb anders ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich habe noch keine anderen Informationen dazu gesehen. Der Minnaar hatte auch das SCL-1 in grau drin. Der Unterschied zum SC-1/42 liegt m.E. hauptsächlich in Form, Dicke und Gewicht und dem daraus resultierenden Schutz. Es sind für alle Protektoren auf der SasTec Seite Restkraftwerte angegeben. Für den SCL-1 25kN und für den SC-1/42 15kN, d.h. letzterer kann höhere Kräfte wegdämpfen. Es gibt ja auch einen SC-1/42 Prestige, der noch mehr Kräfte aufnehmen kann (Restkraft 7.5kN). Der ist dann aber auch wieder dicker. Ich habe aber schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir den mal zu bestellen und zu sehen, ob man den in den Sinner hineinbekommt


----------



## monkey10 (28. Oktober 2013)

jetzt noch ein paar "langzeiterfahrungen" zu meinen Oneal AMX-Knieschonern:  












und das nach adäquatem einsatz, also kein bikepark - nicht mal technische touren in den bergen. nur 3-5 gemütliche touren im wald. und da bin ich nicht gestürzt oder irgendwo hängen geblieben. bin schon gespannt wie hibike mit der reklamation umgeht bzw wie lange das dauert und ob ich nach möglichem ersatz wieder nach wenigen ausfahrten das gleiche problem haben werde




monkey10 schrieb:


> Fortsetzung von...-->
> 
> Habe jetzt die *Oneal AMX Zipper Knieschoner* in "M" bekommen. Passen erwartungsgemäß, habe ja bereits welche von einem Freund bei einer Halbtagestour getestet, die auch schon ein paar Monate gebraucht waren (wegen angeblicher Dehnung des Strumpfes u.ä.).
> 
> ...


----------



## Itekei (28. Oktober 2013)

Nach aktuellem Sturz (Trümmerfraktur Unterarm) kann ich berichten: 661 evo haben (wenigstens) meine Knie perfekt geschützt


----------



## Wurzelmann (28. Oktober 2013)

Itekei schrieb:


> Nach aktuellem Sturz (Trümmerfraktur Unterarm) kann ich berichten: 661 evo haben (wenigstens) meine Knie perfekt geschützt



Autsch, das klingt nicht gut, auch wenn der Evo funktioniert hat. Aber immerhin hast Du noch ein Smiley auf den Lippen. 

Gute Besserung


----------



## Wurzelmann (28. Oktober 2013)

Ach, und noch etwas:

Ich bin gestern 1100hm mit Sinner am Knie hoch. Ging sehr gut, außer dass mir die Luft ausgegangen ist. 

War ein ziemlicher Walk of Shame auf den letzten 200hm 

Ich würde es ja gerne auf 15kg Alu und die 2.5er Minion Exo (VR in Super Tacky) schieben (die sicher Ihren Teil beigetragen haben) aber am Ende war es einfach mangelndes Training dieses Jahr. 

Runter hat sich das ganze Equipment dafür wieder gelohnt. Die Schoner habe ich auch einmal zum Einsatz gebracht. Die Landezone war aber zu weich, um die Sinner ernsthaft zu testen.


----------



## _schwede (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe nun auch einen kleinen testmarathon hinter mir. Folgende Kandidaten hatte ich hier:
Ixs slope evo
Ixs assault
Ixs cleaver
Race face ambush (einziger schaumer)
Alle waren in s bei mir und passten alle gut.
Geblieben ist für den Zweck all mountain letztlich der ambush
Slope und cleaver fand ich auch super, aber die Tatsache, dass man Schuhe ausziehen muss zum anlegen, hat sie dann doch ausscheiden lassen. Den Ambush habe ich eben auch auf dem bike getestet und für gut befunden. Mehrere hundert HM nicht ich allerdings mit keinem der Kandidaten pedalieren. 
Vom Sicherheitsgefühl war der cleaver eindeutig der Sieger. aber für etwas schwerere trails in nicht all zu flottem tempo wohl etwas oversized.
Der assault war gar nicht meins. Sitz von der Größe war zwar OK, aber er hat an allen Ecken gezwickt und sich auch nicht so schön um das bein gelegt wie die anderen Modelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derflo72 (5. November 2013)

Habe mir den TSG Task Knieschoner gekauft, der einen Schaumkern aus VEP hat, welches laut Hersteller die gleichen Eigenschaften wie SAS Tec und D3O haben soll. zusätzlich ist über dem (leicht herausnehmbaren) Schaumelement noch ein zusätzlicher, aber sehr schmaler Hartkunststoffstreifen eingeclipt, der das Durchstossen des Protektoren durch Spitze Gegenstände verhindern soll. 

Der Protektor ist sehr bequem und baut auch nicht so hoch auf, seitlich sind auch kleinere Polsterelemente in das Neopren-Obermaterial eingelassen. Sitzt sehr straff, Grössen fallen auch etwas kleiner aus, verrutscht aber auch nicht. Sturzerfahrungen kann ich zum Glück (leider?) noch nicht vorweisen.

Der Verkäufer meinte, er habe bisher den Sinner gehabt, fahre jetzt aber auch den TSG Task, weil er einfach schmaler ist. Irgendwie sind die aber in D noch nicht sehr verbreitet, hier im Forum noch gar nicht besprochen.... 

Viele Grüße
Flo


----------



## mitchdreizwei (5. November 2013)

hab den auch eben hier im bikemarkt fÃ¼r 45â¬!! gekauft! 
gebe bericht ab...


----------



## TheGoOn (13. November 2013)

Kann mir jemand Knie- und Ellenbigenschoner mit *sehr guter* Belüftung an der Innenseite empfehlen?! Durch mein Neurodermitis hab ich die befürchtung das es da zu großen Problemen kommen kann wenn ich Schoner auf einer längeren Tour trage. Die neuen Protektoren von "Bliss" scheinen eine gute Belüftzung zu haben ... Bezweifel aber das diese jemand schon hat


----------



## Itekei (14. November 2013)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand Knie- und Ellenbigenschoner mit *sehr guter* Belüftung an der Innenseite empfehlen?!


Die 661 Evo sind wenigstens offen.


----------



## donpope (14. November 2013)

Da ich ja auch noch auf der Suche nach passenden Schonern bin, bin ich bei Hibike auf diesen Aussagekräftigen Artikel gestoßen http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...xsixone-Comp-AM-Kneeguard-black-Mod-2014.html . Hab Google bemüht doch noch keine weiteren Infos gefunden. Sagen die einem von Euch was?


----------



## sp00n82 (14. November 2013)

Naja, zumindest ein paar mehr Infos und Bilder gibts hier:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/661-comp-am-knee-guards-2014/rp-prod113538

Beim Nachschauen bin ich auch über die Comp Knee Shin Guards gestolpert. Sicherlich etwas beaucoup für mich, aber vielleicht sucht ja grad jemand Hardshells für nen Schnapper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (14. November 2013)

Ich find ja auch den Dainese Oak Pro sehr lecker, allerdings ist der sehr rar gesät im www
http://www.dainese.com/de_de/multisport-summer/oak-pro-knee-guard.html


----------



## Blechnuss (15. November 2013)

Habe diese hier

http://www.maciag-offroad.de/alpine...nbeinschuetzer-moab-black-white-sid39592.html

Top teile


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## donpope (20. November 2013)

Wer hat denn ne Empfehlung für bequeme grosse Knieschoner? Soll heissen ich habe den ein oder anderen in L/XL mal angezogen, sind mir aber alle an der Wade zu eng....

Nur ein schmutziger Geist ist ein guter Geist!


----------



## JayDee1982 (22. November 2013)

Hier noch ein Link mit günstigeren Oak Pro
http://www.funktionelles.de/Dainese...PartnerId=11&gclid=CLuX6-3Ww7kCFche3godi2cARw

Hatte sie auch, aber die POC waren einfach besser


----------



## Dakeyras (23. November 2013)

Die Poc soll 2014 ja auch in XL geben.  hat die schon mal wer gesehen? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk


----------



## donpope (21. Januar 2014)

So habe mich jetzt nach anprobieren bei Hibike für den Leatt 3DF entschieden. Der passt endlich ohne zu drücken und ist aktuell noch reduziert


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mitchdreizwei (21. Januar 2014)

ach ja, wollte noch feedback bzgl. der TSG TASK geben.

Bin sehr zufrieden, super passform, tragekomfort und bis jetzt auch im sturzfall alles top! klar das scheinbein wird hier nicht groß geschützt 

würde ich sofort wieder kaufen!



mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> hab den auch eben hier im bikemarkt fÃ¼r 45â¬!! gekauft!
> gebe bericht ab...


----------



## TreHo (29. Januar 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Link mit günstigeren Oak Pro
> http://www.funktionelles.de/Dainese...PartnerId=11&gclid=CLuX6-3Ww7kCFche3godi2cARw
> 
> Hatte sie auch, aber die POC waren einfach besser


Das Teil ist voller Nylon...im Hochsommer viel Spaß damit!


----------



## JayDee1982 (2. Februar 2014)

TreHo schrieb:


> Das Teil ist voller Nylon...im Hochsommer viel Spaß damit!



Welches Teil?
Der Oak oder der POC


----------



## Roedler (23. Februar 2014)

Für meine All Mountain aktivitäten suche ich leichte Knieschoner wie die Bliss „Minimalist“ oder Race Face „Charge Leg“. Hat jemand mit diesen schon Erfahrungen? Welcher wäre denn vorzuziehen, oder sind beide nichts?
Das sie nicht die Schutzleistung eines richtigen Freerider mit weit über 500g haben ist mir bewusst. 
Ich suche aber was weit unter 300g, mit gewisser Schutzreduzierung..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (23. Februar 2014)

ich hab die bliss arg minimalist für arme und beine...ich finde sie aufjedenfall angenehmer als die 661 rythm
Aktuell über nem funktionsshirt und unter ner hose kaum noch zu merken, wies im sommer dann aussieht muss man schauen....mir gehts auch nur um die grundsicherung


----------



## Roedler (23. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Info. Die rutschen nicht, oder?
Den Größenangaben kann man vertrauen?


----------



## stanleydobson (23. Februar 2014)

also ich hatte mir S und M bestellt und habe letztendlich die M behalten, obwohl ich in klamotten meistens S habe

gepasst hat beides, aber S war dann doch einen tick zu einengend und bei M kann man auch was dünnes drunter anziehen, rutschen tut nichts, nur am knie gehts ab und zu bis zur knischeibe oben aber unten verrutscht nix, an den armen sowieso nix....wie gesagt bei den letzten ausfahrten hab ich die kaum bemerkt, damals bei den 661 rythm war das anders


----------



## Themeankitty (23. Februar 2014)

Ich hab auch die Arg Minimalist für die Arme und bin zufrieden mit den Teilen, benutze sie für Enduro/Freeride Touren


----------



## Roedler (24. Februar 2014)

Danke, dann werde ich es mal mit Größe L probieren.


----------



## Dusius (18. April 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Race Face Ambush Knee D3O ?? überlege sie mir für den Enduroeinsatz zu kaufen.


----------



## Erroll (18. April 2014)

Wenn sie passen, sind es geniale Schoner. Ich bin mit meinen sehr zufrieden. Andere klagen über schlechte Passform.


----------



## Dusius (18. April 2014)

Naja das gibt es ja bei allen Sachen die passen müssen  
Wie sieht es mit dem Halt aus? sie haben ja keine Gummibänder oder so was in der Art drin, halten sie auch da wo sie sollen?


----------



## Erroll (18. April 2014)

Klar haben die Gummibänder. Der Schoner wird erst an sich um das Knie geschlossen und dann mit einem Gummiband oben und unten per Klett fixiert. Großartig rutschen tun meine nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (18. April 2014)

Ja das schon, habe mich vielleicht etwas unklar ausgedrückt  ich meine so was wie Gummi innen an der Auflagefläche, die von Bluegrass haben das z.B


----------



## Erroll (18. April 2014)

Du meinst einen Silicon-Streifen innen gegen verrutschen? Nein, haben sie nicht. Habe ich aber bis jetzt nicht vermisst. Bestell sie dir und trag sie mal Probe. Wenn sie dir passen, sind es sehr gute Schoner. Ich würde sie mir definitiv wieder kaufen.


----------



## Dusius (18. April 2014)

Ok, dann danke ich dir für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Dusius (23. April 2014)

So, die Ambush sind jetzt bei mir angekommen, habe sie zwar noch nicht beim biken getestet allerdings habe ich sie mal ne halbe Stunde hier zuhause an gehabt. Ich muss sagen, sie sind sehr angenehm zu tragen. 
Es war zwar recht schnell warm darunter aber damit kann ich leben


----------



## chorge (29. April 2014)

Hab jetzt auch Ambushs... Top!


----------



## hulster (30. April 2014)

Ich hab meine Bliss Minimalist jetzt am Gardasee getestet. Habe die Knie unter ner 3/4 Hose bei 25 °C 1200 Hm raufgetreten, fühlten sich an wie ne dünne Hose.
Schutz ist allerdings nicht mit massiveren Schonern zu vergleichen. Bin einmal (in einem nicht ausgesetzten Trail) über den Lenker gegangen und im Geröll gelandet. Blaue Flecken gabs trotzdem, aber nix massiveres. Hab den Einschlag kaum gespürt. Erst am nächsten Tag festgestellt.
Ellbogen Schoner lassen sich temperaturmäßig besser tragen, als manches dünne Langarmtrikot.
Fazit für mich. Perfekter Schutz für Touren, weil man ihn wirklich immer anlassen kann.
Nur wenn vorab schon klar ist, dass man mit mehr Risiko bergab will, sollte man schweres Geschütz auffahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (30. April 2014)

Fahre seit zwei Wochen die Indy Knieschoner von Race Face. Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden. Sind nicht zu warm (bis jetzt...), Bewegungsfreiheit ist sehr gut und einen Sturz haben sie schon sehr gut überstanden (und mein Knie auch ).


----------



## philis (1. Mai 2014)

Wo bekommt man die Poc Knie und Ellenbogenschützer günstig?


----------



## Dusius (1. Mai 2014)

Ich denke mal nirgends.


----------



## bik3rid3r (1. Mai 2014)

Tw werden die bei ebay versteigert. Meistens aber nur die extremen Größen.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## philis (1. Mai 2014)

Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen eindrücklich:

POC Joint VPD 2.0 Knee 
POC Joint VPD Knee
POC Joint VPD 2.0 Knee uranium

Konnte dazu leider nichts dazu finden


----------



## Rabbii (2. Mai 2014)

POC Joint VPD 2.0 Knee und POC Joint VPD 2.0 Knee uranium sind die gleichen, die Farbe nennt sich uranium black.
Im vergleich zum normalen VDP wurde beim 2.0 meines wissens nach nur die Reißfestigkeit verbessert, die Schutzwirkung ist die gleiche.

Habe gerade 2 Paar VDP 2.0 vor mir liegen, einmal in M und in L, Liege genau dazwischen, denkt ihr die weiten sich minimal im laufe der Zeit? Dann würde ich den kleineren nehmen... mhm


----------



## JayDee1982 (5. Mai 2014)

Ich hab auch die POC VPD 2.0 und bin sehr zufrieden.

Bei den 2.0ern wurde auch das Dämpfungsmaterial verändert, das soll bei kalten Temparaturen nicht mehr ganz so hart werden wie bei den Vorgängern.

Ich hab sie eigentlich immer an, da ich mir eine Knieverletzung momentan nicht leisten kann. 
Im Sommer wird es schon etwas warm unter den Schonern aber nicht wirklich unangenehmem.
Da waren die Race Face und die Oak-Pro sehr viel unangenehmer


----------



## Kor74 (8. Mai 2014)

Ist jemand interresiert an O`neal Sinner Knee Guard Gr.(L). Die sind leider eine nummer zu groß für mich. Wenn ja bitte anschreiben.


----------



## chorge (9. Mai 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Race Face Ambush Knee D3O ?? überlege sie mir für den Enduroeinsatz zu kaufen.


Hab seit ein paar Tagen welche - und nun bereits fleißig in Finale getestet:
 Etwas viel Material, wenn man die Größe so wählt, dass die Klettis lang genug sind. Stört aber nicht, sieht nur lustig nach Rüschchen aus... Super bequem und rutschen NULL. Super, dass man die Schuhe nicht ausziehen muss!


----------



## mitchdreizwei (27. Mai 2014)

nachtrag:

2 stürze weiter...bin ich nicht mehr zufrieden... 2 mal is der schoner verutscht und ich hab nen offenes knie! irgendwie doof wenn man extra schoner trägt.... 

kann mir jemand sagen welcher der softschützer am besten funzt... bin am überlegen den O´neal Sinner zu kaufen, soll top sein!? kann das jemand im sturzfall bestätigen? weitere empfehlungen?

gruss
Michael



mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> ach ja, wollte noch feedback bzgl. der TSG TASK geben.
> 
> Bin sehr zufrieden, super passform, tragekomfort und bis jetzt auch im sturzfall alles top! klar das scheinbein wird hier nicht groß geschützt
> 
> würde ich sofort wieder kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitchdreizwei (27. Mai 2014)

ja bin ich, aber ob L reicht ist fraglich. konnte den noch nicht probieren... wie groß / schwer bist du um nen ansatz zu haben?!

gruss



Kor74 schrieb:


> Ist jemand interresiert an O`neal Sinner Knee Guard Gr.(L). Die sind leider eine nummer zu groß für mich. Wenn ja bitte anschreiben.


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Mai 2014)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> nachtrag:
> 
> 2 stürze weiter...bin ich nicht mehr zufrieden... 2 mal is der schoner verutscht und ich hab nen offenes knie! irgendwie doof wenn man extra schoner trägt....


Hab ich bei meinen TSG Task bisher nicht erleben müssen, trotz einiger Langmacher. Wenn ich mir dein Profilbild aber so anschaue, ist mein Fahrstil wohl auch nicht unbedingt mit deinem zu vergleichen.
Meine Schoner sind aber auch relativ eng, hänge zwischen zwei Größen und hab die kleinere genommen. Bei der Abfahrt problemlos, aber zum normalen Pedalieren bei Verbindungsstücken mach ich die dann gerne lockerer.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (27. Mai 2014)

hmmm... ja ich trage sie im Bikepark...DH bzw Freeride Einsatz... werde wohl mal wieder was anderes testen müssen.
Bequem sind sind die Dinger, keine Frage!


----------



## bik3rid3r (27. Mai 2014)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> hmmm... ja ich trage sie im Bikepark...DH bzw Freeride Einsatz... werde wohl mal wieder was anderes testen müssen.
> Bequem sind sind die Dinger, keine Frage!


Vll Scott grenade pro 2?

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mitchdreizwei (27. Mai 2014)

jupp sind auch im rennen. hab mich mal kurz informiert, sollen top sein laut diversen internationalen test reviews...


----------



## philis (30. Mai 2014)

Kann es sein das POC neue Knie und Ellenbogenschoner auf den Markt wirft? auf der Homepage sind fast alle Modelle ausverkauft?


----------



## Dakeyras (30. Mai 2014)

Na hoffentlich kommt der Knieschoner dann auch endlich in XL

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## elenaaa (30. Mai 2014)

philis schrieb:


> Kann es sein das POC neue Knie und Ellenbogenschoner auf den Markt wirft? auf der Homepage sind fast alle Modelle ausverkauft?




Ja, dem ist wohl so. Habe einen befreundeten Biker gefragt, der auch ein Webshop hat.


----------



## Jim92 (5. Juni 2014)

Hat irgendwer schon den neuen 661 Rage Knieschoner ausprobiert? Bzw. sind da große Unterschiede zur Vorjahresversion und hat wer Erfahrung mit der gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jofland (16. Juni 2014)

Habe jetzt die O'Neal Sinner Knieschoner eine Woche ausgiebig auf Alpentrails getestet. Hatte auch Bodenkontakt, den ich aber nur bemerkt habe, weil die Sinner nach ein paar Stürzen dreckig waren ; haben also ihren Zweck erfüllt.

Der Tragekomfort kann sich sehen lassen; nach ein paar Minuten hatte ich vergessen, welche anzuhaben . Trotz Temperaturen zwischen 25 und 30 Grad war es noch angenehm und dank der Gummierung ohne Rutschen. Kurze Bergaufpassagen ließ ich sie am Knie; wenn es mal länger dauerte, konnte ich sie sogar während der Fahrt an die Waden runter streifen.


----------



## dermute (18. Juni 2014)

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit den YT Shitbumpern gemacht? Auf die hab ich es abgesehen, falls es Soft-Protektoren werden sollten. Solche sind ja eig. eher für Touren gedacht oder?
Auf meinen Hometrails brauch ich keine Schoner und richtige Touren werd ich wohl weniger zurücklegen. Brauch die Schoner eher mal für Bikepark-Ausflüge (da aber auch nur einfachere Strecken, kein DH). Würdet ihr da eher zu harten Schonern greifen? (Hab da die iXS Assault im Auge)


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Juni 2014)

Falls du die Schoner eh nicht auf Touren mitnehmen möchtest, würde ich gleich zur Hartschale greifen. Da ists dann egal, ob sie etwas umständlicher zu transportieren sind, oder ob sie für bergauf / geradeaus nicht so ganz geeignet sind.


----------



## bik3rid3r (18. Juni 2014)

Würde ich auch sagen. Außerdem sind Hartschalenprotektoren viel billiger.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## damage0099 (19. Juni 2014)

Zum Thema Hartschalen:

Fahre die O'Neal Sinner Combo. Bodenkontakt. Dicke Schwellung am Knie, direkt auf der Kniescheibe.
Werde in Zukunft nur noch Hartschalen fahren!
Für leichte Sachen sind sie bisher ok gewesen......


----------



## hans7 (2. Juli 2014)

Bevor ich einen neuen Thread aufmache, hole ich den hier wieder nach oben und gleich dazu meine Frage:

661 Rage oder RaceFace Ambush? Hat wer Erfahrungen mit beiden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wavekiter (2. Juli 2014)

Ambush 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusius (2. Juli 2014)

Wenn 661 dann die evo, für Am bzw Enduro sind die rage schon recht fett würde ich sagen. Habe die rage zum DH fahren und die Ambush zum Enduro fahren. Die Ambush sind perfekt, gerade weil man sie einfach an an und ausziehen kann ohne ohne die Schuhe aus zu ziehen.


----------



## hans7 (3. Juli 2014)

Habe mir jetzt die Ambush bestellt, mal schauen.


----------



## dermute (4. Juli 2014)

Die iXS Assault hab ich wieder zurück geschickt. Von der Passform waren die gar nicht schlecht, aber sobald man etwas treten möchte gehen die gar nicht :/
Hab jetzt aktuell die Sixsixone Rage Hard da, aber die gehen wohl auch zurück. Mir gefallen die zwar ausgesprochen gut, aber in XL sind die für meine Beine einfach zu eng 

Die RaceFace Ambush findet man ja echt auch in XXL  Aber gleich 80€ Oo :/

Kennt ihr sonst noch 'große' Schoner?


----------



## brownbear (5. Juli 2014)

Jim92 schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer schon den neuen 661 Rage Knieschoner ausprobiert? Bzw. sind da große Unterschiede zur Vorjahresversion und hat wer Erfahrung mit der gemacht?


Ich habe mir die Rage vor 2 Wochen gekauft. Sie sind schon relativ dick und werden gut warm auf der Fahrt, stören aber wenig auf Touren(bei mir zumindest, bin 3 Touren um die 40 Km gefahren.) Hatte die Rage vor 3 Tagen auch auf einer Dh Strecke an und durfte sie das erste mal im Härterest probieren. Sturz überlebt, Knie ohne Blessuren ;-)


----------



## bik3rid3r (5. Juli 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Kennt ihr sonst noch 'große' Schoner?


Die Scott tactic sind vom Aufbau her wie die rf ambush, aber mindestens genauso teuer...
Hab zu denen auch paar seiten weiter vorne was geschrieben.


----------



## derbenno (6. Juli 2014)

Bei welchem Online Shop bekommt man die RaceFace Ambush am billigsten?


----------



## bik3rid3r (6. Juli 2014)

derbenno schrieb:


> Bei welchem Online Shop bekommt man die RaceFace Ambush am billigsten?


www.bike-components.de/products/info/p37145_Ambush-Knee-D3O--Knieschoner-Modell-2014.html


----------



## derbenno (6. Juli 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> www.bike-components.de/products/info/p37145_Ambush-Knee-D3O--Knieschoner-Modell-2014.html


Vielen Dank.


----------



## zwehni (6. Juli 2014)

Ich selbst fahr mit den SixSixOne Rage. Sind für AM und Enduro eigentlich genau richtig. => Test

In Willingen hat sich nen bekannter die Bliss Protektoren Weste geholt. Die Dinger sind echt mal Fett. Gibts auch für Knie. Hier bei BMO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (6. Juli 2014)

Wenn du das Bliss Zeug bei Bike-Discount bestellst bekommst ne gratis Bliss Mütze dazu


----------



## zwehni (6. Juli 2014)

Bei den Bliss Dingern seh ich gerade dass die kein kelttverschluss haben. das find ich bei den 661 eigentlich ziemlich geil


----------



## hulster (7. Juli 2014)

zwehni schrieb:


> Bei den Bliss Dingern seh ich gerade dass die kein kelttverschluss haben. das find ich bei den 661 eigentlich ziemlich geil



Die Bliss holst du dir passend und dann brauchst du kein Klett. Ich fahr die Dinger schon länger und habe noch nie Klettverschlüsse vermisst.


----------



## hans7 (19. Juli 2014)

Möchte hier auch nochmal meine Eindrücke dokumentieren, nachdem ich mittlerweile die komplette Rage Serie von 661 und die Ambush Serie von RaceFace durch habe:

Eines sollte jedem klar sein: Alle Softprotektoren mit den SAS oder D3O etc. kommen aus dem Motorradbereich und sind hauptsächlich für "durchschnittliche stumpfe Aufpralle" geeignet. Das steht genau so bei den Ambush in dem angehängtem Kärtchen. Deshalb fahre ich im Park Hardshell und auf Touren/Enduro die Ambush. Klar könnte man jetzt sagen bei Touren kann man auch härtere Einschläge verursachen, aber bei Touren in den Alpen fahre ich um einiges mehr auf Sicherheit bedacht als wie im Park. Warum sollte wohl jedem klar sein.

Aber zu den Erfahrungen:
Ambush: Sind durch die Softvariante natürlich sehr bequem, aber wärmer. Desweiteren ist ein Vorteil, dass man die Knieprotektoren hinten komplett aufmachen kann, so dass ein Schuhe ausziehen unnötig ist. Die Größenangaben passen sehr gut. Fahre die Größe M. Die Straps sind relativ stramm bei mir, da die aber sowieso mit der Zeit noch ausleiern sollte das für die Zukunft auch weiterhin passen. Verrutschen so gut wie gar nicht. 

Rage: Nach mehrmaligem Fahren habe ich meine Schoner der Größe M (Knie-/Schienbeinkombo) verkauft, da diese immer gerutscht sind und musste auf S umstellen. Komischerweise passen die M Knieschoner aber gut. Die Ellbogenschoner passen bei meinen Armen selbst bei Größe S nicht. Hier kaufe ich mir gerade die RaceFace Dig Hardshell für den Park. Ansonsten gutes Material im Hardshellbereich. 

Wenn ich aktuell neue Sachen benötigen würde, würde ich wieder für AM/Enduro zu den Ambush greifen, für den Park eher zu den RaceFace Dig, leider gibt es hier aber keine Knie-/Schienbeinkombo. 

Beide Marken finde ich vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis auch noch ganz gut.


----------



## Jussi (20. Juli 2014)

Ich suche für meine Freundin noch Knieschoner, ich selbst habe die IXS Slope Series evo, diese fangen aber nach ein paar Kilometern Endurotour schonmal an zu zwicken für mich nicht so tragisch, aber wie Frauen nunmal so sind, hätte sie die Dinger nicht lange an.
Also welche Protektoren sind zum Pedalieren gut geeignet, die Bliss sind schonmal raus!

Habt ihr Tipps?


----------



## stanleydobson (20. Juli 2014)

waarum sind bliss raus


----------



## Jussi (20. Juli 2014)

Habe ich ihr schon gezeigt. Die sollen es nicht sein


----------



## enno112 (20. Juli 2014)

RaceFace Indy!
Ich komme damit super zurecht, gerade beim Pedalieren merkt man sie nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr!
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/indy-knee-d30-tm-knieschoner-206771/wg_id-561


----------



## dermute (21. Juli 2014)

Mit den Sixsixone Rage Hard Knieschonern bin ich doch sehr zufrieden! Man schwitzt natürlich drunter, aber bei meiner mehrstündigen Fahrt am WE hat man echt schnell vergessen, dass man die Schoner trägt. Ich kann sie weiterempfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a3styler (21. Juli 2014)

Seit ein paar Tagen fahr ich die POC VPD 2.0 
Find die schon richtig gut...  sind sehr angenehm zu tragen...  !!!

Das einzige was mich am Anfang von den Poc abgeschreckt hat war der Preis. 
Aber sie sinds echt wert, ob Bergauf oder Bergab die spürt man kaum...   sehr coole Teile...   ;-) 

Bin sowieso bissl ein POC Fan...   hab im Winter zum Schifahrn auch den Helm etc. 
Und zum Biken jetzt die Knieschützer, Handschuhe, usw. 
Die Ellbogenschützer möcht ich noch testen...  die bräucht ich noch...


----------



## dkc-live (21. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mir die Race Face Indy gekauft. Leider sind sie zu eng. Ich muss eine XL nehmen. Normal habe ich M. Konnte sie aber testen. Selbst bei 25° sind sie nicht zu warm.


----------



## hulster (22. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Race Face Indy gekauft. Leider sind sie zu eng. Ich muss eine XL nehmen. Normal habe ich M. Konnte sie aber testen. Selbst bei 25° sind sie nicht zu warm.



Ging mir ähnlich. Hatte zuerst die Elbow in M geordert. Zu eng, getauscht gegen L. Lieferung steht noch aus.
Aus dieser Erfahrung die Knee dann direkt in L, aber selbst die noch zu klein. XL ist geordert und mal schaun.
Das Material scheint weniger dehnfähig zu sein und der obere Klettverschluss recht stramm. 
Hatte nämlich eigentlich vorher extra an meinen Bliss Minimalist Maß genommen, da ja RF netterweise cm Angaben für die Weite O ben und Unten macht.


----------



## Jussi (22. Juli 2014)

Kann man sich bei den 661 rage auf die cm. Angaben verlassen?
Ich denke die 661 Rage als Soft Version werden es für meine Freundin!


----------



## dkc-live (22. Juli 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Ging mir ähnlich. Hatte zuerst die Elbow in M geordert. Zu eng, getauscht gegen L. Lieferung steht noch aus.
> Aus dieser Erfahrung die Knee dann direkt in L, aber selbst die noch zu klein. XL ist geordert und mal schaun.
> Das Material scheint weniger dehnfähig zu sein und der obere Klettverschluss recht stramm.
> Hatte nämlich eigentlich vorher extra an meinen Bliss Minimalist Maß genommen, da ja RF netterweise cm Angaben für die Weite O ben und Unten macht.



Laut den Maßen die die Angeben reicht bei mir nichtmal XXL  Weiß nicht wie die messen.

Wenn deine Freundin schlanke Beine hat nimm die Race Face  Ich glaub die S passt dann zwischen 2 und 5 Jährigen


----------



## hulster (23. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Laut den Maßen die die Angeben reicht bei mir nichtmal XXL  Weiß nicht wie die messen.



Die geben nicht den Umfang "für" an, sondern den, den die Dinger haben, unangezogen ohne Dehnung. Deshalb hab ich die Bliss nachgemessen.
Elbow L und Knee XL schein für mich ok zu sein. Immer noch etwas stramm aber die Dinger scheinen sich etwas zu dehnen. Der Sitz war nach der bei der ersten Tour ok und nicht nicht spürbar anders als bei den Bliss. Außer dass das Pad wesentlich angenehmer sitzt. Allein dass die Naht bei den Elbow mitten durch die Ellenbeuge geht, fand ich etwas unangenehm z.B. beim Trinken. Insgesamt sind meine Erwartung erfüllt und werde die erstmal statt der Bliss tragen, vorbehaltlich der ersten Sturz Erfahrungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bipus (24. Juli 2014)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem leichten Knieschoner für den AlpX. Hatte den Oneal AMX Zipper bestellt - der hat mir nicht gut gefallen -> schlecht verarbeitet, sitzt nicht perfekt, keine seitlichen Polster am Knie. Ab zurück zum Händler -- versuche es jetzt mit dem iXS Carve.

Gruß bipus


----------



## Jussi (25. Juli 2014)

http://enduro-mtb.com/im-test-die-ixs-carve-series-knee-pads/


----------



## bipus (26. Juli 2014)

Danke für den LINK. Hört sich gut an - habe die iXS Carve bestellt und werde sie demnächst testen.


----------



## philis (26. Juli 2014)

Ich bin schwer begeistert von den 661 evo für Knie und Ellenbogen .


----------



## Senecca (26. Juli 2014)

Kennt ihr Knieschoner die etwas länger sind? Ich hätte gerne etwas das quasi meine kompletten Unterbeine bedeckt. Da ich eher AM fahre bräuchte ich keine Hardcore Downhill Sachen mit maximal Kunststoff, sondern eher etwas gegen leichte- und mittelschwere Stürze. Wichtiger wäre die Passform und dass es beim klettern nicht stört.


----------



## hans7 (26. Juli 2014)

Du meinst Knie/Schienbeinkombos, nehme ich an? Schau mal bei den üblichen verdächtigen: RaceFace, 661, POC Ion usw, die haben alle solche Kombo´s mit weichem "Padschutz" fürs Schienbein.


----------



## Senecca (26. Juli 2014)

Danke, das hört sich schonmal super an


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2014)

So ich habe jetzt die Race Face Indy in XL bekommen.

Fazit: Gehen zurück.

Warum? Sie passen zwar aber bei Pedalieren wickelt sich der Gummizug womit sie am Oberschenke festgemacht werden immer zu einer Rolle auf. Wär ja alles kein Problem, wenn dieser doofe Gummizug nicht zur hälfte in einer Tasche wär. Das man ihn nicht eben schnell grade zuppeln kann. Die Protektoren sind sehr bequem und luftig. Das Gummizug Material ist aber fürn Popo. Ein Steiferes und unflexibleres Band wäre hier besser gewesen. Für mich absolut nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## hulster (27. Juli 2014)

Strange - die Probleme hab ich nicht, weder Elbow noch nie. Im Gegenteil finde sie vom Sitz des Polster deutlich angenehmer als die Bliss.
Der Stoff scheint sich ein wenig zu dehnen. Elbow L und Knee XL passen gut. 
Sitzen die denn bei dir relativ locker und ne Baggy rubbelt dran?
Ich trage unter der Baggy immer ne Hose mit Polster. Da ich die Schoner permanent anlasse - was ja der Sinn der Minimalist, Indy etc ist - trage ich die Polsterhose über den Schonern. Das habe ich mit den Minimalist auch schon so gemacht. Das hat den Vorteil, dass ein eventuelles Rutschen noch mal minimiert wird und alles immer ordentlich sitzt.


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Strange - die Probleme hab ich nicht, weder Elbow noch nie. Im Gegenteil finde sie vom Sitz des Polster deutlich angenehmer als die Bliss.
> Der Stoff scheint sich ein wenig zu dehnen. Elbow L und Knee XL passen gut.
> Sitzen die denn bei dir relativ locker und ne Baggy rubbelt dran?
> Ich trage unter der Baggy immer ne Hose mit Polster. Da ich die Schoner permanent anlasse - was ja der Sinn der Minimalist, Indy etc ist - trage ich die Polsterhose über den Schonern. Das habe ich mit den Minimalist auch schon so gemacht. Das hat den Vorteil, dass ein eventuelles Rutschen noch mal minimiert wird und alles immer ordentlich sitzt.



Na wenn ich die zu hoch ziehen hab ich das Problem nicht. Dann ist die Kniescheibe aber null geschützt. Naja wenn ich den KLettverschluss so klette das es sich nicht verdreht, werden die Zehen blau  Bequem sind sie ja. Das Band ist aber ein Fail  Meine Typische Runde hat aber 27 km und 350 hm. Da ich viele zubringer zwischen den Abfahrten habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (28. Juli 2014)

Was ist von den IXS Slope zu halten? Verstehe nicht ganz ob die eine Hartschale haben oder nicht.


----------



## a3styler (28. Juli 2014)

Warum probiert ihr nicht die POC vpd 2.0 ...  ?!? 
Sind sehr angenehm zu tragen...


----------



## User85319 (28. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Was ist von den IXS Slope zu halten? Verstehe nicht ganz ob die eine Hartschale haben oder nicht.



Die Slope haben Hartschale. Pendant dazu sind die Carve mit dem Xmatter Schaum.


----------



## dkc-live (28. Juli 2014)

a3styler schrieb:


> Warum probiert ihr nicht die POC vpd 2.0 ...  ?!?
> Sind sehr angenehm zu tragen...


Ganz ehrlich. Die sind mein letzter Ausweg. Sind mir aber zu teuer und eigentlich zu viel des guten. Um POC ist mir auch zuviel Hype, da bekomme ich das Gefühl den mit zu bezahlen. D30 scheint mir auch weiter verbreitet zu sein als vdp.
Für richtiges Gelände habe ich Race Face Rally FR.
Danke für den Hinweis zu den Slope. Damit sind die auch raus.

Ich werde jetzt diese Testen. Mit meinem TSG Allmountainprotektoren war ich ganz zufrieden.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...ampaign=feed&gclid=CNGdqvXj578CFSHItAodL2cA7w

Im Prinzip günstige Race Face ohne doofe Schnalle.


----------



## Jussi (28. Juli 2014)

Ich habe den IXS Slope,ja hat Hartschale ich persönlich finde ihn zum Touren nix. 
Bei mir fängt er in der Kniekehle an zu zwicken und scheuern.
Aber wie gesagt das ist bei mir so...


----------



## dkc-live (31. Juli 2014)

So ich habe jetzt die TSG 2nd Skin getestet. Einwandfrei! Bequemer als die Race Indy, günstiger und verrutschen nicht. Eine Plastikschicht ist zusätzlich über dem Protektor. Finde die wirklich gut. Ich bin jetzt 2Std und 600 hm geradelt und hab sie kaum gespürt.


----------



## xrated (1. August 2014)

Hartschale ist schon recht schwer und vor allem ungünstig zu verpacken. Dafür schützt es besser.

Ich hab mir jetzt SAS Einlagen geordert und werde versuchen die in vorhandene Schoner einzunähen. Theoretisch braucht man ja nur auf einer Seite auftrennen und reinschieben.


----------



## Maddin M. (12. September 2014)

Bin am Überlegen, mir für lockere Hometrailtouren (ohne großes Geballer, aber stürzen kann man ja doch immer mal) ein zweites Paar Knieschoner zu holen. Habe bereits die 661 Rage, die man gerade bei längerem Pedalieren etwas spürt bzw. die ab und zu am Knie reiben.
Ins Auge gefasst habe ich die IXS Flow und die IXS Carve. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den beiden Schonern bzw. mit einem der beiden, was Komfort sowie Schutzfunktion angeht?


----------



## User85319 (12. September 2014)

Hab jetzt seit längerem die IXS Flow für Knie und Ellbogen. Super sitz, extrem leicht und luftig. Merkt man nach ner Zeit überhaupt nicht mehr 
Verarbeitungsqualität ist ebenfalls top. Die Nähte halten bisher und insgesamt wirken die Schoner sehr wertig.
Für extremes Enduro-Geballer wären sie mir zu dünn, aber für Hometrails, Alpentouren usw sind sie perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _schwede (12. September 2014)

Wird aber genauso merken, wenn man in der Richtung empfindlich ist.


----------



## Arcbound (13. September 2014)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit den 661 Rage Hard? Evtl sogar im Vergleich mit der Soft-Version davon? Suche derzeit ein paar (erschwingliche) Schoner für die Tour als Alternative zu meinen IXS Signature Hartplastikschonern, die man dann auch mal längere Zeit anlassen kann...


----------



## Maddin M. (21. September 2014)

Habe mir jetzt die IXS Flow Knieschoner zum Hometrailfahren mit längeren Pedalierpassagen geholt und bereits in Gebrauch gehabt. Fazit: Superbequem, kein Kneifen, keine Scheuerstellen, auch nach 3 Stunden noch ohne Probleme zu tragen. Man spürt nicht wirklich, dass man die Dinger anhat. Bei den 661 Rage war das schon ein bisschen anders.
Die IXS Carve habe ich mir auch gleich mal mitbestellt. Beim Radeln hatte ich die noch nicht an, aber beim Testanziehen haben sie sich, ähnlich wie bei den Carve, auch sehr bequem angefühlt. Die Carve werden dann auf jeden Fall mal beim härteren Einsatz getestet.


----------



## Ptech (22. September 2014)

Mal was anderes: Kombiniert eigentlich jemand AM-Knieschützer mit separaten Schienbeinschonern? Ich trag die Sinner Knieschützer, aber fürs Techniktraining wäre manchmal was am Schienbein nicht so schlecht! Überleg mir deshalb entweder andere Protektoren zu kaufen oder aber einfach (Fußball-??) Schienbeinschoner dran zu machen! Ist das empfehlenswert oder eher Quatsch??


----------



## wavekiter (22. September 2014)

Mich stören die Schienbein Dinger mehr als die Narben am Schienbein 


Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## hulster (22. September 2014)

Ptech schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Kombiniert eigentlich jemand AM-Knieschützer mit separaten Schienbeinschonern? Ich trag die Sinner Knieschützer, aber fürs Techniktraining wäre manchmal was am Schienbein nicht so schlecht! Überleg mir deshalb entweder andere Protektoren zu kaufen oder aber einfach (Fußball-??) Schienbeinschoner dran zu machen! Ist das empfehlenswert oder eher Quatsch??



Die Idee mit den Fußballstulpen passt schon für den genannten Einsatzzweck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ptech (22. September 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Die Idee mit den Fußballstulpen passt schon für den genannten Einsatzzweck.



Dann frag ich mal im Kollegenkreis, ob jemand solche Teile rumliegen hat. Im Winter verschwinden die dann eh unter der Hose und Wärme spielt auch nicht so die Rolle...!


----------



## TheGoOn (22. September 2014)

Kauf dir aufjedenfall welche die man nicht nur in den Socken stopft! Diese verrutschen sehr leicht. Such dir welche mit Knöchelschutz, diese haben eine Schlaufe für den Fuß und sind auch meistens größer.


----------



## soulslight (22. September 2014)

Ich habe für genau diesen Einsatzzweck diese hier: http://www.oneal-europe.com/en/products/?article=0274-202&category=120 in Kombination mit dem Sinner Knieschoner und bin damit sehr zufrieden. warm wird es halt drunter, für mich aber genau richtig für die kalte Jahreszeit, in der das techniktraining ansteht.

Gruß


----------



## AlexMC (22. September 2014)

Ich habe mir als Schnelllösung mal so Billigteile für 5 EUR von Decathlon geholt, und die haben sich dann so bewährt, daß ich die immer noch benutze. Die TLD Knieteile lasse ich die ganze Tour an, die Fußballschützer schnalle ich bei Bedarf dazu. mit den Kletts eine Sekundensache. Optik naja, aber Funktion zählt.


----------



## zichl (22. September 2014)

Ich hatte am Anfang auch Schienbeinschoner aus dem intersport für 10€. Die hatten einen Knöchelschutz und eben besagte Schlaufe um den Fuß. Die Dinger saßen bombig  halten nur nicht viel Pedal Kontakt aus. Jetzt fahr ich die oneal trailguard, die sind extrem bequem und ich trage die jetzt echt immer da sie einfach nicht stören und die Schienbeine bleiben heil.


----------



## scratch_a (22. September 2014)

Ptech schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Kombiniert eigentlich jemand AM-Knieschützer mit separaten Schienbeinschonern? Ich trag die Sinner Knieschützer, aber fürs Techniktraining wäre manchmal was am Schienbein nicht so schlecht! Überleg mir deshalb entweder andere Protektoren zu kaufen oder aber einfach (Fußball-??) Schienbeinschoner dran zu machen! Ist das empfehlenswert oder eher Quatsch??



Ja, ich habe die Sinner Knieschützer und im Park/bei Bedarf zieh ich dazu die O'Neal Straight an...funktioniert bei mir super.


----------



## shr3d (2. Oktober 2014)

Also ich hab die 661 rage soft. Sind eigentlich gut, aber sind beim letzten crash einfach weggerutscht.
Einer im Bikepark hat mir dann geraten Noten in die Gurte zu machen,drückt aber nach einer gewisse Zeit ziemlich. Habt ihr noch Tricks?


----------



## shr3d (2. Oktober 2014)

Bild will nicht, ist auch nicht entscheidend.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Oktober 2014)

shr3d schrieb:


> Bild will nicht, ist auch nicht entscheidend.


Iiieh, so ein Bild musst du auch nicht unbedingt posten.


----------



## shr3d (2. Oktober 2014)

Oh auf meinem Smartphone war es weg. Sollte nur betonen, dass es auch wichtig ist, dass der Schoner auch nach dem Sturz noch sitzen soll, sonst kann auch.mit Knieschoner sowas passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (6. Oktober 2014)

Maddin M. schrieb:


> ... IXS Flow Knieschoner zum Hometrailfahren mit längeren Pedalierpassagen geholt und bereits in Gebrauch gehabt. Fazit: Superbequem, kein Kneifen, keine Scheuerstellen, auch nach 3 Stunden noch ohne Probleme zu tragen. Man spürt nicht wirklich, dass man die Dinger anhat....



Das sehe ich leider anders, meine scheuern und rutschen, egal wie fest ich sie schnalle, wenn es ordentlich poltert (Bikepark).


----------



## shr3d (7. Oktober 2014)

Nicht jeder Mensch ist baugleich


----------



## mike79 (16. Oktober 2014)

Gibts Erfahrungen mit den Endura Singletrack Knieschützern?
Wären preislich ok und Endura Zeugs mag ich sehr gerne
Hatte aber noch nie Knieschützer und bin daher unschlüssig....


----------



## bik3rid3r (16. Oktober 2014)

mike79 schrieb:


> Gibts Erfahrungen mit den Endura Singletrack Knieschützern?
> Wären preislich ok und Endura Zeugs mag ich sehr gerne
> Hatte aber noch nie Knieschützer und bin daher unschlüssig....


Laut MTB Magazin trägt er etwas dick auf und sitzt etwas undefiniert, soll jedoch gut belüftet sein. Die Schutzwirkung ist recht gut (<20kN max. Restkraft).

www.testberichte.de/a/fahrradrucksack/magazin/mountainbike-11-2014/408806.html


----------



## noobienat0r (30. Oktober 2014)

Nach dem ich festgestellt habe das ich doch hin und wieder mal den Kontakt zu den Pedalen verliere und ich mir letzens dadurch mit den Pins von den Pedalen das Schienbein ziemlich stark aufgerissen habe, suche ich nun eine tourentaugliche Knie-Schienbeinschoner Kombination.

Die Dinger sollten komfortabel sein. Ideallerweise ziehe ich die vor der Tour an und nehme diese nach der Tour wieder ab.

In der engeren Auswahl habe ich im Moment:

- Oneal Pumpgun DH/FR
- IXS Assault Series
- Oneal Sinner + separate Scheinbeinschoner?!

Gibt es sonstige alternativen die interessant wären? Der Schienbeinschutz ist mir wichtig. Ich möchte mein Schienbein nicht nochmal so aufreissen


----------



## zichl (30. Oktober 2014)

Die oneal trailguard sind wirklich sehr sehr bequem zu tragen, auch über längere Touren.


----------



## lezard (30. Oktober 2014)

Hab die poc vpd 2.0 Knee und shins und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Sie brauchen eine gewisse Anpassungszeit bis sie perfekt sitzen.


----------



## Duran (6. November 2014)

Hat einer von euch die Raceface Ambush? Kann es sein daß die sehr klein ausfallen? 

Normalerweise habe ich eher Größe M bei Klamotten. Bei den Schonern in Größe L bekomme ich die die inneren Klettverschlüsse noch einigermaßen zu, die äusseren (die mit den Riemen) gerade so. Längt sich das noch, oder besser eine Größe größer?

Wie schaut das bei Euch so aus? 

Danke und sorry für die blöde Frage, ist mein erster Protektorenkauf


----------



## hulster (7. November 2014)

Duran schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch die Raceface Ambush? Kann es sein daß die sehr klein ausfallen?
> 
> Normalerweise habe ich eher Größe M bei Klamotten. Bei den Schonern in Größe L bekomme ich die die inneren Klettverschlüsse noch einigermaßen zu, die äusseren (die mit den Riemen) gerade so. Längt sich das noch, oder besser eine Größe größer?
> 
> ...



Ist bei meinen Indy ähnlich, da längt sich aber nix. Ich hab die Umfangsmaße die Raceface angibt mit meinen Bliss verglichen. Da hätte M passen müssen, jetzt hab ich L und könnte eigentlich gut XL nehmen. Bei Schonern sind die Maßangaben im allgemeinen echt gruselig. Da hilft echt nur probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wavekiter (7. November 2014)

Es legt sich. Kannst auch proaktiv an den gummis ziehen, bis sie sich dehnen

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## hans7 (7. November 2014)

Ist halt ganz unterschiedlich: Bei mir in M sind sie an den Waden relativ stramm und an den Oberschenkeln gut passend.


----------



## Roedler (7. November 2014)

Was habt ihr für Maße an den dementsprechenden Stellen am Oberschenkel und Wade? Darauf kommt es doch an und nicht was ihr sonst für eine Kleidergröße habt!


----------



## wavekiter (8. November 2014)

37 w, 45 o, size L

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## dre (8. November 2014)

Moin,

hat jemand die ion´s K-Pact? Und wenn ja, sind die Dinger zu empfehlen?


----------



## Roedler (9. November 2014)

wavekiter schrieb:


> 37 w, 45 o, size L
> 
> Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk



Eben, das liegt sehr nahe an den Angaben (38 W, 44 O für L)

Werde es dann auch mal mit L probieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (9. November 2014)

ich bin ein wenig irre geführt, daher eine sehr allgemeine frage:

*wie messe ich meinen knieumfang? *oberhalb der kniescheibe oder über die kniescheibe?


wäre über jeden rat dankbar - wollte mir die dainese trailskins kaufen
http://www.dainese.com/de_de/trail-skins-knee-guard-19858.html


grüße
stefan


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. November 2014)

Habe die Trail Skin in Gr. S bestellt. Meine Oneal fahre ich in M.
Bin gespannt.


----------



## Roedler (9. November 2014)

Ich habe die Trail Skin in M, gemessen eine handbreit über und unter dem Knie habe ich 38 W, 45 O.
Aber ich würde mir diese Schoner nie wieder kaufen, trotz recht geringen Schutz schmiegen sie sich dem Knie nicht an.
Beim pedalieren steht dann das ober Band vorne ab und sie tragen sich für mich nicht sehr angenehm, wenn man bedenkt das sie nur ein leichter Prorektor sind.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. November 2014)

Mal sehen.
Die Rezensionen waren ja doch sehr gut.


----------



## bonzoo (11. November 2014)

Bin auch gespannt, wie du mit denen klarkommst. Ich hab mich für die RaceFace Flank entschieden, die ich super bequem finde... so bequem, dass ich die Teile im Herbst als "Kniewärmer" genutzt habe  Die Trial Skins wollten bei mir einfach nicht ordentlich sitzen


----------



## hulster (11. November 2014)

Update: Bin von den Race Face Indy nicht mehr so begeistert. Schon bei ca. 10°C werden die Dinger deutliche härter und schmiegen sich nicht mehr so gut an.
Folge: Rutschen und Scheuern mehr. Am Wochenende hatten 40km für eine echte Scheuerstelle, also richtig wund und nicht nur Hautrötung auf der Kniescheibe gereicht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. November 2014)

Wird nichts, mit den Trail Skins... sind nicht lieferbar.


----------



## bonzoo (11. November 2014)

Hast du mal bei FC Moto geschaut?


----------



## shield (11. November 2014)

Dc Moto behauptet sie sind lieferbar. Nach meinem Anruf wo die Teile bleiben meinte die Frau nur "vor dem 20.11. sind die nicht da"

Zum Glück ist die Anzeige im Shop "sofort lieferbar" so verlässlich. 

Ich bestelle bei wiggle sports.


----------



## callirius (16. November 2014)

Weiß von euch jemand, ob die neuen O´Neal Sinner (im neuen Design) nicht mehr mit SAS Tec SC-1 ausgeliefert werden?? 
Es findet sich weder in der Produktbeschreibung noch am Schoner (so ein kleines "Fähnchen" mit "SC-1") selbst, kein Hinweis mehr darauf. 
In einem Protektorentest in der MountainBike 11/14 hatten sie noch die "alten" im Test, klar und deutlich ausgewiesen mit SC-1, SAS Tec, aber "drin" war kein SAS Tec mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bik3rid3r (16. November 2014)

Das ist ne richtige verarsche. Hab die sinner für die ellenbogen gekauft und da ist statt dem sc-1 auch das poi Zeugs drin.


----------



## Roedler (5. Dezember 2014)

Nochmal zu Race Face Ambush Knee:

Habe sie nun in L und sie sind für eine M Gestalt schon recht knapp. Bei der anlege Prozedur bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es durch die zahlreichen Klettverschlüsse, 5St. an der Zahl pro Schoner, nicht doch einfacher ist schlussendlich mit einem Schoner bei dem man die Schuhe ausziehen muss. Zumindest spart man sich nicht viel, da man nahezu generell die Kletts nachrichten muss....


----------



## bonzoo (5. Dezember 2014)

Mit der Zeit wirst du beim Anlegen schneller  Übung macht den Meister.


----------



## bonzoo (5. Dezember 2014)

shield schrieb:


> Dc Moto behauptet sie sind lieferbar. Nach meinem Anruf wo die Teile bleiben meinte die Frau nur "vor dem 20.11. sind die nicht da"
> 
> Zum Glück ist die Anzeige im Shop "sofort lieferbar" so verlässlich.
> 
> Ich bestelle bei wiggle sports.



Konntest du sie schon testen? Bin gespannt auf deine Meinung, da ich die Schoner damals sehr interessant fand, jedoch mit der Passform nicht klargekommen bin.


----------



## shield (5. Dezember 2014)

@bonzoo 

also vom trage komfort und schutz kann ich nur positives berichten.
allerdings sind sie nciht wirklich vorgeformt und dieses angesprochene am oberschenkel abstehen ist auch bei mir so.
also abzug in der passform. finde ich sehr schade, weil ich ihn sonst super finde. er ist auch mega leicht und man spürt ihn bei der tour kaum!


----------



## Orby (7. Dezember 2014)

Roedler schrieb:


> Nochmal zu Race Face Ambush Knee:
> 
> Habe sie nun in L und sie sind für eine M Gestalt schon recht knapp. Bei der anlege Prozedur bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es durch die zahlreichen Klettverschlüsse, 5St. an der Zahl pro Schoner, nicht doch einfacher ist schlussendlich mit einem Schoner bei dem man die Schuhe ausziehen muss. Zumindest spart man sich nicht viel, da man nahezu generell die Kletts nachrichten muss....



Hatte anfänglich auch Race Face auf der Einkaufsliste, jedoch den Flank. Dachte auch, ziehst schnell vor der Abfahrt an, klingt praktisch.
In M ging gar nicht, in L passender, aber irgendwie immer ein hin und her gezupfe. So wirklich wollte er nicht passen, Oberschenkel und Wade.
Der Tragekomfort, zumindest neu, hat mich auch nicht umgehauen. Einige haben es hier schon geschrieben, Race Face passt, oder passt einfach nicht.

Bin jetzt seit paar Monaten beim IXS Carve. Den unteren Klett 1x eingestellt, nur den oberen schließen und vielleicht 1x nachjustieren. Hab den Schoner nun auf der gesamten Tour an, locker 5-6 Stunden. Eigentlich spüre ich ihn nicht mehr. Musst jedoch Schuhe ausziehen. Also am besten einfach gleich anziehen, außer man weiß dass man erst mal 1.000 Hm vor sich hat am Stück.

Wenn Du weniger Schutz bereit bist zu akzeptieren, kannst den IXS Flow anschauen. Mir hat da jedoch der obere Klett gefehlt sowie der Schutz. Denke ist sinnvoller und besser justierbar mit Klett oben. Erst recht, falls man mal eine 3/4 unter der Short trägt bei kühlen Temperaturen. Optisch vielleicht nicht der hit, aber man sieht es ja nicht mit Knieschonern.


----------



## 4Stroke (7. Dezember 2014)

*Race Face Flank Knieschoner:*

*




*

- nach 3 Stürzen 3x am Knie verletzt, weil sie Schoner oben so "weich sind", dass sie ihren Sitz im Falle eines Sturzes nicht beibehalten, sich wegbiegen/knicken was auch immer und dann gehts aufs Knie...musste ich jetzt schon mehrfach feststellen. Wehe man rutscht mal ein paar Meter über den Boden, was bei voller Fahrt durchaus normal ist.

Gibt es Schoner die ähnlich bequem und leicht sind, aber dennoch ihren "Sitz" im Falle eines Sturzes beibehalten?

Und nein, ich habe sie nicht zu groß gekauft und der Klettverschluss war auch feste geschlossen.


----------



## Roedler (7. Dezember 2014)

Orby schrieb:


> ..., in L passender, aber irgendwie immer ein hin und her gezupfe. So wirklich wollte er nicht passen, Oberschenkel und Wade.
> Der Tragekomfort, zumindest neu, hat mich auch nicht umgehauen.



Ja, genau das hin und her gezupfe geht auf den Sa...., wenn dann endlich die Kletts so einigermaßen sitzen sind die Bündchen verkrüppelt..
An Knieschonern gibt es so unendlich viele, da fällt die Wahl sehr schwer, zumal man sie ja auch nirgends probieren kann...


----------



## wavekiter (8. Dezember 2014)

@Roedler:
Zuerst 3 mal in die Waschmaschine. Anziehen : untere Manschette locker schließen (so dass klett ein paar mm überragt bzw nicht stört). Jetzt obere Manschette gleich. Nun unterer Riemen auf gewünschte Festigkeit spannen (daumenregel: ca 1.5 cm Ueberlapp auf  Manschette), dann oberer Riemen ebenso. Zum Schluss mittlerer Klett locker andruecken. FERTIG 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (8. Dezember 2014)

Roedler schrieb:


> Ja, genau das hin und her gezupfe geht auf den Sa...., wenn dann endlich die Kletts so einigermaßen sitzen sind die Bündchen verkrüppelt..
> An Knieschonern gibt es so unendlich viele, da fällt die Wahl sehr schwer, zumal man sie ja auch nirgends probieren kann...



Bei uns hat jeder auch nur die O`Neal, einer die Race Face.

Hab mir etwas mit diesem Test beholfen http://enduro-mtb.com/knieschoner-test-zwoelf-knieschoner-im-haertetest/ und dazu einige Seiten hier gelesen. Hab die Schoner dann im Netz bestellt.


----------



## Orby (8. Dezember 2014)

@4Stroke Denke hier liegt das Problem. Bequem, komfortabel und sehr sicher ist vermutlich schwer in eins zu packen. Denke umso sicherer beim verrutschen, umso weniger Komfort da die Fixierung fester bzw. die abgedeckte Fläche größer sein muss.

Mein IXS sind komfortabel, sind aber recht bündig oben mit der Kniescheibe. Denke sobald ich wirklich damit über den Boden rutsche, werden sie auch nicht mehr sitzen.

Wobei ich hoffe dies nicht ausprobieren zu müssen. So rein zur Dekoration reichen Sie mir


----------



## Baitman (9. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt habe ich die letzten Seiten durchgelesen, und mir 15 (!) Modelle rausgeschrieben die hier positiv bewertet wurden. Vielleicht kann mir jemand dabei helfen die Produkte einzukreisen.

Benötige einen Protektor für Touren. 

Er wird vermutlich die ganze Zeit über getragen. An-/Ausziehen während Schuhe getragen werden wäre gut. Sie sollten eine sehr gute Passform haben und beim pedalieren auch über lange Distanzen nicht stören, ebenso wäre es gut wenn sie nicht so schwitzig sind. Das geht alles zu Lasten der Sicherheit, was ich in Kauf nehme. Die Schoner sollten mindestens oben und unten einen Klettverschluss zum fixieren haben, habe das Gefühl das das im Falle eines Falles weniger verrutscht und einfach besser sitzt. Habe keine Lust, wie bei meinen Kniewärmern, ständig dran zu zuppeln weil sie verrutschen.

Was ist zu empfehlen, mehr Tour, weniger AM?


----------



## bik3rid3r (9. Dezember 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> An-/Ausziehen während Schuhe getragen werden wäre gut.


Wenn dieses Kriterium auf jeden Fall erfüllt werden soll, dann grenzt das deine Auswahl schon stark ein. Spontan fällt mir da nur der RF Ambush ein.


----------



## Roedler (9. Dezember 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich die letzten Seiten durchgelesen, und mir 15 (!) Modelle rausgeschrieben die hier positiv bewertet wurden. Vielleicht kann mir jemand dabei helfen die Produkte einzukreisen.
> 
> Benötige einen Protektor für Touren.
> 
> ...



Das kommt doch vor allem darauf an was du überwiegend fährst!

Gib doch mal die 15 von dir ausgesuchten an, dann kann man auch rausfiltern.

Den Scott Tactic Knee Guard kann man auch ohne Schuhausziehen anziehen, er hat oben und untern Klettverschlüsse.


----------



## Baxter75 (9. Dezember 2014)

Roedler schrieb:


> Das kommt doch vor allem darauf an was du überwiegend fährst!
> 
> Gib doch mal die 15 von dir ausgesuchten an, dann kann man auch rausfiltern.
> 
> Den Scott Tactic Knee Guard kann man auch ohne Schuhausziehen anziehen, er hat oben und untern Klettverschlüsse.



wenn er ( Baitman )  hier auch so kompliziert is,wie er's es bei ner Hose war ..dann mal viel Spaß mit ihm ... man sieht doch hier schon wieder ,er hat für sich welche raus gesucht ,bittet um Hilfe bei der Auswahl und gibt die von ihm Ausgesuchten keine bekannt ..schon mal sehr gute Voraussetzungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (9. Dezember 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich die letzten Seiten durchgelesen, und mir 15 (!) Modelle rausgeschrieben die hier positiv bewertet wurden. Vielleicht kann mir jemand dabei helfen die Produkte einzukreisen.
> 
> Benötige einen Protektor für Touren.
> 
> ...



Wenn du sie die ganze Zeit tragen willst, warum dann An-/Ausziehen während Schuhe getragen werden? 
Ich habe mir damals die ONeal Sinner gekauft und bin damit immer noch sehr zufrieden, habe sie auch immer an, egal ob 50km-Tour oder einfachere Sachen im Bikepark. Im Sommer geht das aber nicht ganz ohne schwitzen.


----------



## bik3rid3r (9. Dezember 2014)

Die Sinner sind aber verarsche. Von wegen sastec...


----------



## stanleydobson (9. Dezember 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich die letzten Seiten durchgelesen, und mir 15 (!) Modelle rausgeschrieben die hier positiv bewertet wurden. Vielleicht kann mir jemand dabei helfen die Produkte einzukreisen.
> 
> Benötige einen Protektor für Touren.
> 
> ...


bliss arg minimalist


----------



## dkc-live (9. Dezember 2014)

Naja ich würde die tsg 2nd skin raten... haben zwar keinen Klett. Sitzen aber super und als ich über den Lenker gegangen bin haben sie auch alles vom Knie abgehalten.
Die Raceface gingen bei mir zum Beispiel überhaupt nicht


----------



## Baitman (10. Dezember 2014)

Roedler schrieb:


> Das kommt doch vor allem darauf an was du überwiegend fährst!
> 
> Gib doch mal die 15 von dir ausgesuchten an, dann kann man auch rausfiltern.
> 
> Den Scott Tactic Knee Guard kann man auch ohne Schuhausziehen anziehen, er hat oben und untern Klettverschlüsse.



Meine am meisten gefahrene Trainingsrunde hat 8-10 km flache Anfahrt, dann knackige Steigung und knackig wieder runter. Meist so 20-30 km, 200-300 hm. Wenn ich mehr Zeit habe Touren von 40-60 km und 900-1300 hm. Habe aber jetzt mein Marathon Bike verkauft und mir was mit mehr Federweg gegönnt um bergab mehr Spass zu haben...

Die Protektoren die ich mir rausgeschrieben habe:

ONeal Zipper
ONeal Sinner
POC VPD 2.0
661 Evo und Rage soft
TSG Kneepad Nose Dive, Tahoe und Slim
Leatt 3 DF
Bliss Arg Knee Pad
Race Face: Indy Knee und Ambush
IXS Flow, Slope und Carve
Endura Singletrack

In einem Laden konnte ich Oneal Zipper, Sinner und Race Face Ambush anprobieren. Die O Neal waren nur in M da, der Ambush in XL. Ich denke da ist ein vergleich wenig aussagekräftig. Die O Neal haben mir jedoch beim anwinkeln sehr auf die Kniescheibe gedrückt, der Ambush nicht.

Wie gesagt, mir ist der Tragekomfort wichtiger als der Schutz. Protektoren ohne Klettverschluss möchte ich ausschließen, weil bei mir auch  die Knielinge rutschen (schon verschiedene ausprobiert) und ich sie immer wieder hochziehen muss, das nervt.


----------



## TheGoOn (10. Dezember 2014)

Die bliss arg knee pads sind sehr komfortable zutragen. Man spürt sie kaum. Die Belüftung ist super. Nachteil: sie verrutschen sehr leicht beim pedalieren. Vor jeder Abfahrt muss ich sie zurecht Rücken / ziehen. Ich trage sie in S obwohl ich laut Hersteller M benötige und leider halten sie immer noch nicht. Ich hoffe das Bliss nachlegen wird und die Halterung verbessert


----------



## dkc-live (10. Dezember 2014)

Schau aber das das Klettband steif ist. Bei den Raceface zum Beispiel musst du zwar nicht die Knielinge hochzuppeln aber du musst andauernd den Gummi zurechtziehen weil er sich verdreht und einschneidet.
Schau am besten das die Spannbänder freiliegen und aus einem steifen Material sind.


----------



## herbert2010 (10. Dezember 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Meine am meisten gefahrene Trainingsrunde hat 8-10 km flache Anfahrt, dann knackige Steigung und knackig wieder runter. Meist so 20-30 km, 200-300 hm. Wenn ich mehr Zeit habe Touren von 40-60 km und 900-1300 hm. Habe aber jetzt mein Marathon Bike verkauft und mir was mit mehr Federweg gegönnt um bergab mehr Spass zu haben...
> 
> Die Protektoren die ich mir rausgeschrieben habe:
> 
> ...




du hast so c.a die gleichen runden wie ich , ich bin mit diesen http://www.ion-products.com/bike/men/protection/k-pact/ sehr zufrieden vor der fahrt anziehnen danach ausziehen keine Druckstellen oder sonstiges.

hab mir jetzt zum spaß zusätzlich die YT geholt aber die sind zum dauerhaften anlassen nicht so gut  und fangen an zu drücken


----------



## Baitman (10. Dezember 2014)

Hab den KPact nicht aufgeführt weil im Test der Mountainbike stand das er erst ab März 2015 erhältlich sein soll. Habe keinen Shop gefunden der einen schwarzen in M, L,XL zum probieren anbietet. Fast überall vergriffen das Teil.


----------



## herbert2010 (10. Dezember 2014)

ist glaub ich der selbe wie der 2014 den ich habe http://www.bikestore.cc/protection-kpact-2014-black-groessen-p-228682.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (10. Dezember 2014)

Hatte die schon jemand länger am Knie?

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...r=3925&page=1&start=0&ndsp=46&ved=0CDcQrQMwBw

Auf den ersten Blick sehen die nicht so verkehrt aus und der Preis lässt auch noch eine Kiste Bier übrig...??


----------



## herbert2010 (10. Dezember 2014)

Roedler schrieb:


> Hatte die schon jemand länger am Knie?
> 
> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...r=3925&page=1&start=0&ndsp=46&ved=0CDcQrQMwBw
> 
> Auf den ersten Blick sehen die nicht so verkehrt aus und der Preis lässt auch noch eine Kiste Bier übrig...??




heute die 3 ausfahrt schön langsam werden sie bequemer, mal sehen noch können sie nicht mit den Kpact mithalten aber vielleicht dauert es noch, verarbeitet sind sie top


----------



## Baitman (11. Dezember 2014)

Leider gibts kein L


herbert2010 schrieb:


> ist glaub ich der selbe wie der 2014 den ich habe http://www.bikestore.cc/protection-kpact-2014-black-groessen-p-228682.html



Leider dort halt auch nicht in L zu bekommen... Wie gesagt, habe keinen Händler im Netz gefunden der M, L und XL zum probieren vorrätig hat. Wenn du einen hast, wäre ich natürlich für nen Tip dankbar.


----------



## herbert2010 (11. Dezember 2014)

http://www.probikeshop.com/ion-k-pact-knee-pads-black-2014/97461.html


----------



## Baitman (11. Dezember 2014)

Auch nur XL...

Hab mal ne Bestellung aufgegeben... Werde mich mal durchprobieren...

IXS Slope und Carve
661 Rage und Evo
O Neal Sinner


----------



## Schwobenflyer (12. Dezember 2014)

Und was ist mit den POC VPD 2.0?


----------



## supermanlovers (13. Dezember 2014)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den POC VPD 2.0?



Sind meiner Meinung nach die besten. Zumindest schon mal besser als die 661 Evo. Gibt auch ein paar Tests von denen.


----------



## Dakeyras (13. Dezember 2014)

Gibt's die inzwischen auch in XL? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## wavekiter (13. Dezember 2014)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den POC VPD 2.0?


Mir sind sie zu heiß...  Hinten haben sie kein mesh, sondern 2 lagen Stoff. Habe mir schlussendlich eine Aussparung hineingeschnitten. 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (17. Dezember 2014)

Servus,

Wie hart ist denn der PE-Schaum beim O'neal *Sinner Combo *am Schienbein?
Taugen die Dinger für DH/Fr?


----------



## Baitman (18. Dezember 2014)

Habe den Sinner mit anderen gerade zuhause zum antesten. Das Pad ist etwas weicher wie beim Carve, aber härter wie beim 661 Rage.

Habe ihn jedoch aussortiert weil beide Knieschoner beim anwinkeln der Beine "knirschen". Das kommt daher da der Stoff im Schoner am Pad "rubbelt"


----------



## static (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich denke für Downhill bzw. für alles, bei dem zusätzlich zum Sturz auch hohe Geschwindigkeit hinzu kommt, dürften die klassischen Hartschalen-Protektoren den Schaumstoffteilen vorzuziehen sein. Höherer Durchschlagschutz bei spitzen Steinen und besseres Rutschen über den Boden sind einfach ziemlich gute Argumente. Flexibilität und Komfort sind beim Downhill wohl eher zweitrangig.
Ist aber nur meine Einschätzung. Ich bin selber kein Downhill-Fahrer.

Ich hab jetzt übrigens eine Saison lang die O'Neal Sinner (nur Knie) gefahren. Sitz und Komfort empfand ich als sehr gut. Nach fünf Minuten hab ich nicht mehr gemerkt, dass ich was an den Knien hab. Bei einem ordentlichen Sturz auf Geröll hat's mich auch gut geschützt. ABER: Die Dinger haben schon nach kürzester Zeit angefangen sich aufzulösen. An beiden Protektoren hat sich jeweils eine Naht geöffnet (durch die normale Bewegung beim Pedalieren, nicht durch Sturz!). Etwas schwach für den Preis... Für nächstes Jahr werd ich mich nach was neuem umschauen.


----------



## -habicht- (18. Dezember 2014)

Bei meinem AMX Zipper löst sich die Naht auch, für den Preis definitiv nicht akzeptabel und werde auch reklamieren.
Ansonsten super bequem und dank dem Zipper genial.


----------



## Maaarcl (18. Dezember 2014)

Habe die 661 Rage Soft. Finde die eigentlich sehr bequem und auch wärmere Außentemperatur nicht zu warm. Treten lässt es sich mit denen auch super.


----------



## scratch_a (18. Dezember 2014)

static schrieb:


> Ich denke für Downhill bzw. für alles, bei dem zusätzlich zum Sturz auch hohe Geschwindigkeit hinzu kommt, dürften die klassischen Hartschalen-Protektoren den Schaumstoffteilen vorzuziehen sein. Höherer Durchschlagschutz bei spitzen Steinen und besseres Rutschen über den Boden sind einfach ziemlich gute Argumente. Flexibilität und Komfort sind beim Downhill wohl eher zweitrangig.
> Ist aber nur meine Einschätzung. Ich bin selber kein Downhill-Fahrer.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt übrigens eine Saison lang die O'Neal Sinner (nur Knie) gefahren. Sitz und Komfort empfand ich als sehr gut. Nach fünf Minuten hab ich nicht mehr gemerkt, dass ich was an den Knien hab. Bei einem ordentlichen Sturz auf Geröll hat's mich auch gut geschützt. ABER: Die Dinger haben schon nach kürzester Zeit angefangen sich aufzulösen. An beiden Protektoren hat sich jeweils eine Naht geöffnet (durch die normale Bewegung beim Pedalieren, nicht durch Sturz!). Etwas schwach für den Preis... Für nächstes Jahr werd ich mich nach was neuem umschauen.



Mhh, also ich hab bezüglich Nähte noch keine Probleme. Fahre sie seit April 2013, habe sie bei jeder Tour an und kommen auch hin und wieder in die Waschmaschine mit rein. Stürze mussten sie zum Glück kaum welche aushalten. Aber langsam merke ich, dass sie sich doch etwas geweitet haben und nicht mehr ganz so fest sitzen wie zuerst. Werde sie auf jeden Fall noch übern Winter fahren und im Frühjahr mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich werde die Sinner Combo mal ausprobieren. 54€ sind schon eher ein angemessener Preis als 109 .


----------



## shield (4. Januar 2015)

so hallo mal von meiner seite.
ich habe mir anfang dezember die *dainese trail skins* zugelegt. nun mal zu meiner kritik:

ich finde sie perfekt um damit eine feierabendrunde zu fahren oder eine lockere all mountain tour! man spürt sie kein bisschen und kann sie wirklich die ganze tour anlassen. ich trage sie über meiner winterhose. dort rutschen sie leicht, aber das liegt wohl an der falschen größe. ich hab wohl einfach zu dünne beinchen.

allerdings dachte ich sie geben ein wenig mehr schutz her, denn wenn ich doch mal in den bikepark gehen würde, dann würden sie mir zu "wenig" schutz bieten.

daher an alle die einen super all mountain schoner suchen: einfach anschreiben - ich *verkaufe* meine wenig getragenen  dainese trail skins für schmales geld.


----------



## Roedler (4. Januar 2015)

shield schrieb:


> so hallo mal von meiner seite.
> ich habe mir anfang dezember die *dainese trail skins* zugelegt. nun mal zu meiner kritik:
> 
> ich finde sie perfekt um damit eine feierabendrunde zu fahren oder eine lockere all mountain tour! man spürt sie kein bisschen und kann sie wirklich die ganze tour anlassen. ich trage sie über meiner winterhose. dort rutschen sie leicht, aber das liegt wohl an der falschen größe. ich hab wohl einfach zu dünne beinchen.
> ...




Das sie  nicht viel Schutz bieten war doch von vornherein klar!
"Sehr leichter Knieschoner" steht sogar in der Artikelbeschreibung!
Und ich habe es dir selber noch einmal mitgeteilt!
Es ist nicht einfach einen für sich guten Schoner zu finden, aber bei so eindeutigen Vorgaben versteht man nicht, wenn es dann doch nicht passt?

Die Trail Skins rutschen bei mir auch über der Hose, obwohl sie bei mir eher klein ausfallen, bei tiefen Temperaturen ist zudem das ganze so starr, dass sie noch mehr abstehen als sonst schon..

Ich schreibe das hier nur um bei einer Auswahl hilfreich zu sein!


----------



## Werratte (4. Januar 2015)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Ich werde die Sinner Combo mal ausprobieren. 54€ sind schon eher ein angemessener Preis als 109 .


Wo hast du diese Schoner für den Preis gefunden?
Ich möchte mir die nämlich auch zulegen.


----------



## bik3rid3r (4. Januar 2015)

Werratte schrieb:


> Wo hast du diese Schoner für den Preis gefunden?
> Ich möchte mir die nämlich auch zulegen.


Da war glaub ich ein Angebot von Rose verlinkt.


----------



## Werratte (4. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Info. Hat sich inzwischen per PN geklärt.


----------



## Werratte (4. Januar 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> Habe den Sinner mit anderen gerade zuhause zum antesten. Das Pad ist etwas weicher wie beim Carve, aber härter wie beim 661 Rage.
> 
> Habe ihn jedoch aussortiert weil beide Knieschoner beim anwinkeln der Beine "knirschen". Das kommt daher da der Stoff im Schoner am Pad "rubbelt"


Und wie schaut's mit den anderen aus?


----------



## Baitman (5. Januar 2015)

Bei mir ist es der Race Face Ambush geworden. Fand ich vom Tragegefühl, der Verarbeitung usw. am besten. Ist ein sehr weicher Pad.


----------



## Werratte (5. Januar 2015)

Unverhofft kommt oft...
Bin ich doch heute im Fahrradladen über den Sinner Combo 2015 gestolpert.
Auch noch zum gleichen Preis wie im Net.
Gleich anprobiert und ein Paar Runden auf der Teststrecke gedreht (...so ein schreckliches 29er HT - komischer Apparat, aber zum Testtreten ging es).
Dass ich einen L brauche hat mich überrascht. Der Schoner fällt also relativ klein aus, was die Größenangabe betrifft.
Zum Anziehen ist er easy, weil er ja hinten offen ist - ohne Schuhe ausziehen - wollte ich haben
Zunächst hat er sich echt bockig angefühlt und vor allem hat er am unteren Ende des Kniepads mit der Kante kräftig auf das Schienbein gedrückt.
Nach ein paar Minuten mit Kniebewegungen verflüchtigt sich das aber zusehends.
Nach kurzer Zeit spürt man keinerlei Druckstellen mehr. Der ganze Schoner ist dann echt kaum noch spürbar.
Sogar im Stehen hat er problemlos gepasst.
Betreffend der Pads wirkt er vertrauenserweckend stabil. Der Schienbeinpad dürfte auch ein bisschen vorgeformt sein. Da wirkt die grade Platte etwas lieblos, aber die wird ja auch weich.
Also soweit: 

Der Klett oberhalb des Knies kommt ein bisschen raus und piekst minimal in der Kniekehle.
Das bekomme ich aber in den Griff. Ein bisschen mit der Schere die Ecke abrunden und ein streifen Stoff auf den äußeren Rand des Kletts, dann wird das weg sein.
Ich hab den Schoner mitgenommen. Der kann das was ich wollte. Basta.

Ich hab auch noch den O´Neal Park FR in Größe S anprobiert.
Oberhalb des Knies ist er zu klein - Klett war nicht zu schließen, was bei S ja OK ist.
Am Schienbein hat er super gepasst 
Die Knieschale baut unsinnig breit. Die passt absolut überhaupt nicht.
Irgendwie stimmt da nichts zusammen, oder ich hab so seltsame Gräten.
Da sind die Alpinestars Moab jedenfalls um mehrere Welten besser.


----------



## Werratte (5. Januar 2015)

Achtung: Im Anhang sind ein paar Detailansichten vom O´Neal Sinner Combo, unter anderem auch am Bein.
Wer also mein Bein nicht sehen will, darf nicht gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werratte (5. Januar 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> Habe den Sinner mit anderen gerade zuhause zum antesten. Das Pad ist etwas weicher wie beim Carve, aber härter wie beim 661 Rage.
> 
> Habe ihn jedoch aussortiert weil beide Knieschoner beim anwinkeln der Beine "knirschen". Das kommt daher da der Stoff im Schoner am Pad "rubbelt"


 Ich konnte das knirschen nicht feststellen. Ist mucksmäuschenstill.


----------



## noobienat0r (12. Januar 2015)

Was ist nun in den Sinner 2015 für ein Schaum drin? Sas-tec ist es ja nicht mehr. Ich finde leider nichts zu dem Thema und genau das hält mich vom kaufen ab.


----------



## bik3rid3r (12. Januar 2015)

Also bei den älteren war tw auch schon kein sastec mehr drin, sondern China schaum (poi design) mit schlechteren dämpfungswerten. Hab ich beim sinner elbow selbst gesehen und zu den sinner knee stand dazu was im mtb magazin.
Vll hilft das weiter.


----------



## Werratte (12. Januar 2015)

noobienat0r schrieb:


> Was ist nun in den Sinner 2015 für ein Schaum drin? Sas-tec ist es ja nicht mehr. Ich finde leider nichts zu dem Thema und genau das hält mich vom kaufen ab.


Also an dem Knieprotektor ist ein Fähnchen dran mit SC-1 Aufschrift.
Wird auch spürbar weicher, wenn man ihn eine Zeit lang an hat.
Am Schienbein bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob da das gleiche drin ist.


----------



## bik3rid3r (12. Januar 2015)

Werratte schrieb:


> Also an dem Knieprotektor ist ein Fähnchen dran mit SC-1 Aufschrift.
> Wird auch spürbar weicher, wenn man ihn eine Zeit lang an hat.
> Am Schienbein bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob da das gleiche drin ist.


Das Fähnchen hatte meiner auch. Nur der inhalt hat trotzdem nicht gestimmt.


----------



## Werratte (12. Januar 2015)

...na gut. Ihr habt mich überredet 
Ich guck nach. Bild folgt.


----------



## scratch_a (12. Januar 2015)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Das Fähnchen hatte meiner auch. Nur der inhalt hat trotzdem nicht gestimmt.



Also mein "Knieschaum" schaut anders aus...hab noch die alten mit schwarzen Schaum. Wenn das bei den neuen nicht mehr so ist und der nicht mehr so gut sein soll, dann werde ich im Frühjahr auch mal andere probieren.


----------



## Werratte (12. Januar 2015)

...tja, also ich hab auch den roten Schaum. Was auch immer das ist, es fühlt sich schon so an, wie ich es erwartet habe.


----------



## bik3rid3r (12. Januar 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Also mein "Knieschaum" schaut anders aus...hab noch die alten mit schwarzen Schaum. Wenn das bei den neuen nicht mehr so ist und der nicht mehr so gut sein soll, dann werde ich im Frühjahr auch mal andere probieren.


Steht auf deinem pad sastec o.ä. drauf? Mein bild zeigt die ellenbogen version



Werratte schrieb:


> ...tja, also ich hab auch den roten Schaum. Was auch immer das ist, es fühlt sich schon so an, wie ich es erwartet habe.
> Anhang anzeigen 350170


Tja, da hast du wohl auch das poi pad erwischt. Meiner Meinung nach ist das, was Oneal da macht, Betrug am Kunden, wenn sie das produkt mit sastec anpreisen und dann schlechtere pads verbauen. Hab meine zurückgeschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werratte (12. Januar 2015)

Also ist das ja eigentlich nicht das, was drauf steht.
Weil nicht das drin ist was drauf steht, dann macht sich bei mir der Gedanke breit, dass ich die zurückgebe.


----------



## Werratte (12. Januar 2015)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Steht auf deinem pad sastec o.ä. drauf? Mein bild zeigt die ellenbogen version


Nix von Sastec zu sehen. Eindeutig POI. Siehe Bild.


----------



## bik3rid3r (12. Januar 2015)

Werratte schrieb:


> Nix von Sastec zu sehen. Eindeutig POI. Siehe Bild.


Ja habs gesehen. Meinte auch eher scratch_a, der anscheinemd schwarze pads drin hat.


----------



## Werratte (12. Januar 2015)

O`NEAL Europe GmbH / Tel. +49 7042 28900-0
Da wird ich die Tage mal nachfragen.
...ja selbstverständlich halt ich euch auf dem laufenden, iss doch klaaar!

Steht ja immerhin drauf, dass das drin ist http://www.sas-tec.de/protektoren/knie-protektoren/


----------



## scratch_a (12. Januar 2015)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Steht auf deinem pad sastec o.ä. drauf? Mein bild zeigt die ellenbogen version



Ja, siehe Bild.
 
Sieht eigentlich noch ganz gut aus, für dass er schon ca. 4000km aufm Buckel hat


----------



## JaSon78 (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo! Hatte bei ONeal schon nachgefragt. 2015 ist POI im Sinner verbaut. Hab mir daher noch den 2014er bestellt. Schade eigentlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werratte (12. Januar 2015)

Die haben aber vielleicht schon was an der Murmel. Da steht SC-1 drauf. So geht`s ja nicht!


----------



## JaSon78 (12. Januar 2015)

Hatte auch Sastec gefragt. Denke, das kann ich hier gerne zitieren:
---
Hallo Jan,

O’Neal gehört nicht mehr zu unseren Kunden!

Rückenschutzwesten/jackets mit unseren Protektoren bieten z.B.
Icetools, Sweet Protection, Ufo, Head, Held, Büse, Modeka, Alpina, Sixs (Langarm-Unterhemd mit Ellbogen, Schulter und Knieprotektoren der SCL-Serie)

Knieschützer mit SAS-TEC inside haben u.a.:
Evoc, Ion, Fuse, POC, Sweet protection, Nukeproof, Ufo
---


----------



## static (12. Januar 2015)

So kann man sich auch seinen Markennamen ruinieren. Ausgerechnet bei Schutzausrüstung heimlich die verbaute Technologie eines Produktes auszutauschen ist ja schon grenzwertig, dann aber noch bewusst das falsche Label dranzunähen ist schon heftig...

Hab die Innereien bei meinem 2014er-Modell gerade auch nochmal mal rausgenommen. Schwarze Sas-Tec, allerdings hat sich hier auch schon wieder ein schöner Riss im Schaumstoff gebildet...


----------



## Werratte (13. Januar 2015)

static schrieb:


> So kann man sich auch seinen Markennamen ruinieren. Ausgerechnet bei Schutzausrüstung heimlich die verbaute Technologie eines Produktes auszutauschen ist ja schon grenzwertig, dann aber noch bewusst das falsche Label dranzunähen ist schon heftig...
> 
> Hab die Innereien bei meinem 2014er-Modell gerade auch nochmal mal rausgenommen. Schwarze Sas-Tec, allerdings hat sich hier auch schon wieder ein schöner Riss im Schaumstoff gebildet...


Heftig ist das schon nicht mehr. Das ist Betrug. Da ist nicht das drin was draufsteht.
Das ist wie ein Fox-Aufkleber auf einem Manitou-Dämpfer.


----------



## mathijsen (14. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den O'Neal Appalachee oder den 661 Comp AM? Sehen schön einfach und schlank aus.
Gibts für O'Neal-Knieschoner irgendwo ne Größentabelle?


----------



## Werratte (14. Januar 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den O'Neal Appalachee oder den 661 Comp AM? Sehen schön einfach und schlank aus.
> Gibts für O'Neal-Knieschoner irgendwo ne Größentabelle?


Ich hab mal irgendwo eine Tabelle gesehen, kann aber nicht mehr sagen wo.
Mir passt der Sinner Combo in L und ich hab oberhalb vom Knie 41cm.


----------



## bik3rid3r (15. Januar 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den O'Neal Appalachee oder den 661 Comp AM? Sehen schön einfach und schlank aus.
> Gibts für O'Neal-Knieschoner irgendwo ne Größentabelle?


Bei hibike gibts auf jeden fall eine. Weiß aber nicht, ob der den du suchst auch dabei ist.


----------



## darkJST (25. Januar 2015)

Ich hab bei den alten Sinner (2012?) ne M @mathijsen. Dann brauchst du mit deinen Storchenbeinen sicherlich ne S 
Bestell dir doch die in Frage kommenden Größen zu bike24 in den Laden und probier sie an. Werden weich und angenehm wenn sie warm werden.


----------



## Werratte (25. Januar 2015)

Die Sinner werden schon weich, aber ich hab keinen Vergleich zu den Sas-Tec-Protektoren, die da eigentlich drin sein sollten.


----------



## JaSon78 (25. Januar 2015)

Hatte den ganzen Stapel hier. Das Sas tec finde ich etwas härter als POI - aber nicht störend in den Sweet Protection. Am weichesten waren die Ixs Carver...sehr angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slrzo (12. Februar 2015)

Bin derzeit ebenfalls auf der Suche nach Schonern, die man sehr gut pedalieren kann. Hatte mir als erstes die 661 Evo in M bestellt, aber mir waren die viel zu locker. Daraufhin nochmal in S, die aktuell noch hier liegen. Die hab ich dann mal für 30 Minuten in der Wohnung getragen und kann aber schon sagen, dass ich beim längeren Tragen Probleme mit Scheuern in der Kniekehle bekomme.
Hab mir noch die IXS Carve bestellt, direkt in S wobei die dann wieder zu klein waren. Außerdem finde ich die 661 deutlich besser verarbeitet.

Hat jemand schon 2015er Modelle unter die Lupe nehmen können? Sind z.B. die 661 nur optisch anders oder auch ergonomisch? Welche Schoner sollte ich mir noch anschauen (bis 80€)? "Mehr" als die 661 Evo z.B. brauche ich nicht, bin hauptsächlich ohne Schoner unterwegs und möchte die nur im Urlaub (z.B. Rabenberg geplant) und auf einzelnen Touren tragen. Also nix krasses mit Sprüngen etc.

Finde die Größeneinschätzung bei den Schonern sehr schwierig. Habe etwa ne Handbreite oberhalb vom Knie einen Umfang von 43cm und unterhalb etwa 35cm (im Stehen gemessen).


----------



## bipus (12. Februar 2015)

ich habe seit kurzem die IXS Carve und bin sehr zufrieden, sitzen perfekt und für mich als AM-Tourer auch super zum pedalieren. Klare Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## jan1984 (16. Februar 2015)

Weiß einer wann die neuen Modelle rauskommen? Brauche unbedingt neue Schoner und alle die ich mir raussuche sind nicht mehr zu bekommen, zB 661 rage


----------



## xeitto (16. Februar 2015)

also 661 rage hab ich gestern noch welche für meine freundin bestellt in S und in vor 2 Wochen für mich in L... sicher überall geschaut?


----------



## jan1984 (16. Februar 2015)

Brauche m laut tabelle, da habe ich nix gefunden, wo hast du bestellt?


----------



## xeitto (16. Februar 2015)

Bei bike24 und CRC


----------



## jan1984 (20. Februar 2015)

Leider auch nicht in m.  Aber bei crc haben sie wohl jetzt die 2015 Modelle, werde ich die mal ordern


----------



## HighFish (20. Februar 2015)

Ich bin mal gespannt auf die neuen ShitBumper von YT. Laut Homepage werden die jetzt auch mit SAS sein. Ich hoffe dass die auch wieder preislich so attraktiv werden wie die alte Ausführung. Habe mal bei denen angerufen, aber zum Erscheinungstermin konnte man mir nichts sagen.


----------



## CptObius (21. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute!

Ich bin hier fast am verzweifeln  
Suche nen Do-it-All Knieschoner und komm mit den Größenangaben der Hersteller teilweiße gar nicht klar. (Oberschenkel 10cm über Knie 54cm/ Wade 43, und an sich nen breites Gelenk) 
Wie siehts denn mit den Passformen so aus, vllt hat jemand Ähnliche Maße. Viel Abnehmen kann ich da nicht mehr  Hatte den Bliss Arg Minimalist im Auge, aber bin mittlerweile der Meinung das ist von der Schutzwirkung zu wenig. 
In der Umgebung führen die Radläden auch nich unbedingt ne große Auswahl an Knieprotektoren (wenn denn mal welche da sind...)

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (21. Februar 2015)

bliss arg minimalist reicht vollkommen wenn man nicht gerae massiv downhill und oder steinfelder runterbrettert


----------



## Timo1186 (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen
Ich bin neu hier...mein Problem ist folgendes...
Ich habe echte "Klopperbeine" und bin auf der Suche nach anständigen Knie-& Schienbeinschonern.

Hatte mir schon die Super Bobcat D30 von blugrass in den Warenkorb gepackt und dann in der Bewertung gelesen das diese wohl nicht besonders für kräftige Beine geeignet wären.

Umfang Oberschenkel : 61 cm
Umfang Unterschenkel : 47 cm

Könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?


----------



## hulster (23. Februar 2015)

Für welchen Einsatzzweck? Hier im Thread eigentlich AM. Dann nimm den Ratschlag direkt über deinem Beitrag.
Die sind recht dehnfähig. 
Selbst wenn die Hersteller Umfangsgrössen angeben, scheinen die oftmals gewürfelt. Ich hab versucht an Hand meiner Bliss ARG Minimalist ein Paar RaceFace Indy zu kaufen. Ging voll in die Hose, obwohl Schoner-Umfang (Nicht Beinumfang) fast gleich war.
Bei Schonern hilft nur anprobieren.


----------



## Timo1186 (23. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte mir die minimalist angeguckt...sehen mir aber für meinen Verwendungszweck auch zu minimalistisch aus.
Und mit dem anprobieren ist das problem dass das Angebot in den meisten Läden echt überschaubar ist und die natürlich dann meistens auch nur gängige Größen zur Auswahl haben.


----------



## CptObius (23. Februar 2015)

Danke,
dann probier ich doch mal die Bliss, wenns halt nicht passt , zurückschicken...
Ist echt blöd wenn man im Laden nur ein Paar Schoner in ner richtigen Größenregion da hat und der dann nicht gut sitzt. 

Ich berichte dann mal über die Passform


----------



## bobakilla (26. Februar 2015)

Hey Leute! Ich habe heute das erste Mal die neuen iXS Dagger Knieschoner gefahren. Davor habe ich lange die SixSixOne Rage gefahren, die zwar wirklich gut waren, mir aber ab und zu zu unbequem waren. Zugegeben, die Dagger sind 30€ teurer (79,90) aber sie sind ihr Geld wert, meiner Meinung nach. Sie sind leicht, schlank am Beim und stören beim Pedalieren nicht. Wirklich einen Blick Wert, testet die mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slrzo (26. Februar 2015)

Hab gerade auch zwei hier zum testen. Den POC Joint VPD 2.0 und Endura Singletrack Schoner. Zwar zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche aber mal einen kurzen Eindruck.

POC Joint VPD 2.0:
+ gute Verarbeitung
+ wirkt sehr robust und gut schützend (einfacher Test auf Laminatboden bzw. Bettkante, bessere Dämpfung als 661 Evo), Pad umschließt das Knie auch seitlich
+ guter Bewegungsablauf, der Bereich oberhalb des Knies besteht auf der Vorderseite aus einer dicken Fläche. Die sorgt zum einen dafür, dass der Schoner oben nicht verrutscht, zum andern bleibt dann dieser Teil dort wo er ist und das eigentliche Knie-Pad kann sich etwas darüber schieben. Somit ist der Schoner auch im Stehen relativ bequem
+/- dafür gibt es bei einer Pedalierbewegung ein Geräusch vom Stoff der über dem Pad liegt
+/- normalerweise relativ teuer
+/- im Sommer evtl. sehr schwitzig
- zwickt unangenehm in der Kniekehle wegen Faltenwurf, habe Größe M (41-45cm oben, 34-38cm unten lt. POC) getestet. Ich habe 43cm Oberschenkelumfang und 35cm Wadenumfang

Endura Singletrack:
+ anlegen auch möglich ohne Schuhe auszuziehen
+ super Tragekomfort, kein Zwicken
+/- Schutz nur am Knie, reicht nicht weit zum Schienbein runter. Sieht dadurch etwas klobig aus
+/- neben den Klettverschlüssen kein weiterer Schutz gegen verrutschen. Musste sie relativ fest ziehen, damit besser gegen verrutschen/verdrehen gesichert (Größe S/M getestet)
+/- relativ günstig zu haben
- ob diese Schaumstoffeinlagen an den Seiten wirklich helfen kA, machen jedenfalls keinen Eindruck, dass sie besonders zum Schutz beitragen. 

Als All-Mountain-Knieschoner sind die Endura top finde ich. Man sollte nur kein zu hohes Schutzlevel erwarten.

passend dazu, ein aktueller Test: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...cke-fuer-mountainbiker.1321966.2.htm#produkte


----------



## CoopBike (26. Februar 2015)

Hi,

ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach geeigneten Schonern für ausgiebige Touren. Wenn es geht auch für etwas endurolastige Trails. Können auch gern unterschiedliche sein. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Bliss gemacht? Taugen die auch im etwas härteren Gelände?

Danke schon mal


----------



## TheGoOn (26. Februar 2015)

Also die Bliss ARG sind super auf langen Touren! 

Durch das dünne Material sind sie super belüftet, und passen sich dem Knie auch super an. Man merkt sie kaum beim Pedalieren.

Leider, und das ist der gößte Nachteil, rutschen sie gern vom Knie bzw sind nicht immer da wo sie sein sollten. Man muss also vor ner Trailabfahrt nochma nach ziehen. Sie fallen dazu noch sehr weit aus. nach Herstellerangaben würde mir M passen, nach kurzer Testphase bin ich aber aber auf S umgestiegen. Jetzt sitzen sie enger und haben einen besseren halt. Leider gibt es auch keine Lasche an der man sie besser hochziehen kann damit sie wieder dort sind wo sie sein sollen. 

Habe auf der EuroBike mit den Jungs genau darüber geredet und sie versprechen besserung. Ich habe immer die Befürchtung das ne Naht durch das zurechtziehen reissen würde ... die Jungs meinten das man sie, wenn es passieren sollte, gern auch nach nem Jahr noch einschicken kann und ersatz bekommt ( da bin ich gespannt drauf ).

Ich hatte den ein oder anderen Sturz und hatte nur leichte Schierfwunden, den Aufprall haben sie sehr gut weggesteckt.


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Februar 2015)

Als Alternative zu den Bliss (in S hab ich die kaum noch gefunden, außerdem sind bei mir die Armschützer wie beschrieben auch ziemlich rutschfreudig) habe ich mir jetzt die Dainese Trail Skins geholt. Sehen gar nicht mal so bequem aus, sind es aber tatsächlich doch. Ich mache mir die jetzt vorm Losfahren immer dran und fahre damit dann auch mal 6 Stunden Touren ohne Probleme. Genau dafür hatte ich sie mir auch geholt, weil mir das ständige An-/Ausziehen bzw. wieder vom Schienbein hochziehen vor (möglicherweise kurzen) Abfahrten auf den Geist ging.

Natürlich nicht so viel Schutz wie dickere, die Reviews lesen sich trotzdem ganz gut, und bei meinen dickeren (TSG Task) hatte ich bei einem Test nach 4-5 Stunden Krämpfe in beiden Beinen (etwas, das ich da zum ersten Mal erlebt habe, davor hatte ich noch nicht mal einseitig einen während des Fahrens).


----------



## londart (27. Februar 2015)

Die POC Joint VPD 2.0 hab ich auch, sitzen super. Dass sie leicht schwitzig werden finde ich nicht so dramatisch wie den Faltenwurf. Das zwicken nervt und nach ner gemütlichen 24km Runde war die Haut in der linken Kniekehle durch. Für Touren also eher ungeeignet, wenn man nicht treten muss aber top.


----------



## slrzo (27. Februar 2015)

Aus dem Grund gehen die POC bei mir zurück. Habe einfach mal auf nem Heimtrainer ne Minute getreten und im Grunde bei jedem Mal war das Zwicken da. Muss dazu noch sagen, dass ich keine rasierten Beine habe. Evtl. ist es ohne Haare besser, aber glaube nicht wirklich.

Achja, bei BMO gibt es wieder 15% auf Helme und Protektoren. Da hab ich meine Endura her für ~47 Euro. Sehe eben, dass es die auch inkl. Schienbeinschoner gibt. Die gehen dann wohl komplett runter.


----------



## KeeWe (27. Februar 2015)

Ich hab die 2013 Verson von den FOX Launch Pro und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Passform ist gut und beim Pedalieren merk ich sie fast gar nicht. Manchmal rutschen sie ein bissl runter, das liegt aber eher an meinen Oberschenkeln;D

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...pro-knie-schienbeinschoner-2015/rp-prod122817

Die 2015 haben anscheinend dickere Straps zum Zumachen, sieht nach sinnvoller Besserung aus.


----------



## mathijsen (27. Februar 2015)

Ich bin nach langer Suche und ewiger Anprobiererei verschiedener Schoner nun beim ION K_Pact gelandet. Sitzt durch solche "Haftgummistreifen" (wie nennt man die richtig?) an den Bündchen super und verrutscht auch bei langen Touren nicht oder nur minimal. Auch Pedalieren geht damit super, da der Protektor aus SasTec auf Höhe der Kniescheibe für bessere Biegsamkeit seitlich eingeschnitten und überhaupt gut ausgeformt ist. Nur die Belüftung ist nicht gerade der Renner.
Lagen zwar außerhalb meines eingeplanten Preislevels, aber beim örtlichen Lieblingsshop dank Special-Rabatt und noch rumliegendem Gutschein günstig geschossen.

Probiert habe ich sonst Schoner im Bereich 35-55€. Das meiste war ernüchternd. Kurze Eindrücke:
_Decathlon Knieschoner 500_: Leicht, dünn, seitlich kaum Schutz. Oben sehr eng und drückt beim Pedalieren etwas auf Kniescheibe. Fällt klein aus.
_O'Neal Appallachee_: Sehr leicht, simpel, dünne, aber härtere Schale. Schlackert oben durch fehlenden Klett, rutscht aber nicht zu weit runter. Kratzige Naht an der Anlagekante des Shields am Schienbein = K.O.
_O'Neal Dirt_: An sich ordentlich gemacht, drückt beim Pedalieren etwas auf Kniescheibe, gleiche kratzige Naht wie Appallachee
_Fuse Classic Wrap/Gasket_: Fällt klein aus, Verschlüsse (Durchmesser) noch viel kleiner, drückt beim Pedalieren zu sehr auf Kniescheibe.
_Bliss Classic_ (baugleich mit _Cube Action Team Cmpt_): drückt beim Pedalieren zu sehr auf Kniescheibe, im Shield ist innen noch eine Neoprenlage zwischen der Rändern "gespannt", mit Loch für die Kniescheibe. Dieses ist aber etwas zu klein und sitzt etwas zu tief.
_Sixsixone Comp AM_: Leicht, simpel, dünne, aber harte Schale. Keinerlei Elastizität, auch nicht am Verschluss, daher Verrutschen und drückt beim Pedalieren auf Kniescheibe.
_Sixsixone Rage (Soft)_: Die einzig brauchbaren! Da konnte ich mir auch schon im Laden vorstellen, dass sie auch auf längeren Strecken bequem sind. Hatte ich mir auch letztes Jahr auf dem Rabenberg ausgeliehen. Das Problem ist hier das Größen-Design. Sie fallen groß aus, für Größe S wurde zwar der "Strumpf" verkleinert, aber nicht das eh schon flach geformte Shield in der Breite, weshalb es links und rechts absteht, viel Hohlraum drunter lässt und besch*** aussieht. Fail auf der Zielgeraden, lieber Designer...

Alles in allem war die Erkenntnis, dass man für Komfort auf längeren Strecken schon tiefer in die Tasche greifen muss. Fast alle günstigen Modelle hatten zu unflexible und/oder zu wenig ausgeformte Shields, die beim Pedalieren auf die Kniescheibe gedrückt haben. Sowas könnte man m.E.n. durch flexibleres Material drumherum und eine größeren Abstand zwischen oberen Shield-Rand und oberem Verschluss ausgleichen, wird aber nicht gemacht.
Manche hatten derart viele oder gravierende konstruktive Mängel (die nicht nur an meinem persönlichen Empfinden lagen), dass ich mir dachte: Günstige Alternative schön und gut, aber da kann man's als Hersteller auch gleich sein lassen. Sinnlos rausgeschmissenes Material und Designer-Lohnkosten...


----------



## Bettina (27. Februar 2015)

@mathijsen Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Habe die K Pakt select zufällig gesehen, fand das System interessant und habe es dann erworben, weil es echt überzeugt hat. Ich finde zwar die vielen Strapse und Verschlüsse fummelig, aber einmal angezogen schon vergessen. Ich bin gespannt auf den Sommer, bisher finde ich sie auch toll. 
Ich suchte welche die auch das Schienbein schützen aber so bequem sind wie die 661 Evo: und das sind sie


----------



## slrzo (27. Februar 2015)

Von ION kommen jetzt auch neue Schoner raus. Die müssen echt gut sein was ich so gelesen habe. Allerdings sind die noch nicht lieferbar, wohl erst ab März. Wahrscheinlich erst später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (28. Februar 2015)

In der neuen Freeride I/15 ist ein Knieschoner Test drin


----------



## CoopBike (28. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Erfahrungsberichte. Die Dainese sehen sehr gut aus. Weiß jemand ob die groß oder klein ausfallen?


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Februar 2015)

Etwas kleiner als die Bliss Arg Minimalist, vermute ich zumindest stark.
Würde sagen ziemlich passend, hab sonst fast überall S, und hier auch. Die Bliss _Arm_schoner in S rutschen allerdings.


----------



## static (3. März 2015)

Bei www.wecycle.de werden die neuen ION-Protektoren bereits als (angeblich) verfügbar gelistet.
Ich find besonders die k_cap Serie interessant. Werde wahrscheinlich meine kaputten O'Neal durch die ION ersetzen.


----------



## scratch_a (3. März 2015)

Ich werde meine O'Neal Sinner wohl durch die ION K_Pact ersetzen...schauen sehr ähnlich aus, sind etwas günstiger, haben anscheinend bessere Dämpfungswerte. Sind die Größen der Sinner mit den ION vergleichbar oder fallen die anders aus?


----------



## mathijsen (3. März 2015)

Ich habe die 2014er K_Pact und recht dünne Beine und musste bereits zur L greifen, da die "S/M" zur eng war. Wenn ich die Produktbilder der 2015er so sehe, dürfte sich da, außer dem Außendesign, nix geändert haben.

Die Sinner habe ich nicht probiert, O'Neal sollen aber eher groß ausfallen.


----------



## static (3. März 2015)

Hier noch die Größentabellen der beiden:

O'Neal Sinner (Quelle: bikeunit.de)
oberer Umfang / unterer Umfang / Gesamtlänge
S = 38,1cm / 30,4cm / 24,8cm
M = 39,4cm / 31,8cm / 27,3cm
L = 42,0cm / 33,0cm / 28,6cm
XL = 43,2cm / 34,2cm / 29,9cm

ION (Quelle: ION)
oberer Umfang / Wadenumfang (gemessen 10cm über bzw. 15cm unter Kniescheibe)
M = 39cm / 25cm
L = 44cm / 38cm
XL = 49cm / 41cm


----------



## mathijsen (3. März 2015)

Gerade bei Knieschonern kannst du die offiziellen Größentabellen meist sowas von knicken...


----------



## scratch_a (3. März 2015)

Aber vielleicht kann man die verschiedenen Tabellen ja in "Relation" setzen? Also wenn ich bisher bei den Sinner M hatte und die gut passten, dann könnte der M bei ION auch gut passen (41/35cm)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (3. März 2015)

Für mehr als eine ganz grobe Orientierungshilfe würde ich die Größenangaben auch nicht nutzen.
Hier hatte jemand von ION übrigens noch erwähnt, das die Angaben sich auf den ungedehnten Zustand beziehen.


----------



## Bettina (3. März 2015)

static schrieb:


> Hier noch die Größentabellen der beiden:
> 
> O'Neal Sinner (Quelle: bikeunit.de)
> oberer Umfang / unterer Umfang / Gesamtlänge
> ...


Mir passen 661 und ION in S.
Aber ich passe nicht in die Tabelle: 43/34 cm


----------



## -habicht- (13. März 2015)

Mal was zu den Oneal Zipper. 
Da es dort anscheinend öfter mal Probleme mit den Nähten gibt (unter anderem auch bei mir).
Folgende Antwort habe ich vom Verkäufer erhalten.

"Wir bedauern sehr, dass das Produkt einen Mangel aufweist. Den defekten Artikel benötigen wir nicht zurück. Bitte zerstören Sie den Artikel daher (zerschneiden, mit Hammer zerstören, durchsägen, ...) und lassen Sie uns zwei Fotos des zerstörten Artikels zukommen (vom ganzen Artikel und dem Ort der Zerstörung). Nach Eingang des Bildmaterials veranlassen wir eine Erstattung des Kaufpreis."

Hat jemand zufälligerweise zerstörte O'Neal AMX Zipper? xD


----------



## hulster (14. März 2015)

static schrieb:


> Hier noch die Größentabellen der beiden:
> 
> O'Neal Sinner (Quelle: bikeunit.de)
> oberer Umfang / unterer Umfang / Gesamtlänge
> ...



Danke für die Mühe. Aber helfen tut es nicht. Ich hab zum Beispiel versucht die RaceFace Indy danach zu kaufen. Vergiss es. Schoner muss man ausprobieren.


----------



## hulster (14. März 2015)

Hab mir gerade die ION K-Lite/E-Lite geholt. Passform taugt MIR. Scheinen sich allerdings allgemein gut anzupassen. Sollte also auch anderen taugen. Luftig genug sind sie. Kniekehlenbereich und Ellenbeuge sind frei. Entscheidende Frage ist, ob die K_Lite auch beim Pedalieren halten werden. Schutzwirkung liegt deutlich über den meisten luftigen Leicht-Schonern. Allein schon wegen der zusätzlichen Hartplatte.
Auch Schaumschutz im seitlichen Bereich des Knies gibt es da selten. Hoffe, dass sie mir für Finale ausreichend Schutz bieten.
Sind auf jedenfalls deutlich besser als meine RaceFace Indy.
Sonst für den normalen leichten Toureneinsatz empfehle ich immer noch die Bliss Arg Minimalist. Die bleiben auch und werden ggf. kombiniert.
Wenn es z.B. etwas heftiger wird die K-Lite mit den Minimalist Elbow


----------



## clemsi (17. März 2015)

Meine o'neal Sinner (M) waren nach gut 2 Jahren so ausgeleiert, dass die kein stück mehr halten. Hatte mir vor dem Winter die POC Joint VPD 2.0 Knee DH Short (L) geholt- war für kurze Touren im Winter oke,a ber auch bei mir zwickts iwann und das ist (abgesehen von der Temperatur) wirklich nervig und unangenehm beim strampeln; kommen nun halt nur noch im Park zum Einsatz.

Neulich hatte ich auch die neuen ION K Pact (M) anprobiert - super angenehm, werden auch wahrscheinlich die nächsten Pads für Touren. Das ärgerliche bei der ganzen Sache: ob der Schützer wirklich was taugt, zeigt sich oft erst nach Wochen (auch wenn er am anfang super passt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -habicht- (17. März 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Bearsuit von Sweet Protection?

Mein AMX Zipper hat es ja nicht lange gemacht und jetzt suche ich eine Alternative. In der neuen Bike steht, dass der Bearsuit zwar auf der Seite einen Zipper hat trotzdem soll das anziehen ohne Schuhe nicht gehen (zu viel Spannung drauf) kann das jemand bestätigen oder noch besser verneinen 
Ansonsten wird es wohl ein K Pact wobei ich nicht verstehe warum es nicht mehr Modelle mit Zipper gibt :/


----------



## mathijsen (17. März 2015)

Wieso wird hier eigentlich immer vom "neuen ION K_Pact" geschrieben? Den gibt es doch nicht erst seit dieser Saison und wenn ich mir die Produktbilder so ansehen, wurde außer den Decals auch nichts geändert.


----------



## HighFish (17. März 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Wieso wird hier eigentlich immer vom "neuen ION K_Pact" geschrieben? Den gibt es doch nicht erst seit dieser Saison und wenn ich mir die Produktbilder so ansehen, wurde außer den Decals auch nichts geändert.


Er meint wahrscheinlich den K_Cap. Der ist neu im Programm.


----------



## hulster (19. März 2015)

clemsi schrieb:


> Neulich hatte ich auch die neuen ION K Pact (M) anprobiert - super angenehm, werden auch wahrscheinlich die nächsten Pads für Touren. Das ärgerliche bei der ganzen Sache: ob der Schützer wirklich was taugt, zeigt sich oft erst nach Wochen (auch wenn er am anfang super passt).



Wie der Kollege schon sagt, neu sind die nicht wirklich. Aber für touren-geeignet halte ich die nicht. Sitzen sehr eng, dicker Strumpf, keine Aussparung Kniekehle. Hatte sie ja wie oben beschrieben im Vergleich zu K-Lite an.
ABER bei der Schutzwirkung brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Die wird bei Denen super sein.


----------



## hulster (19. März 2015)

HighFish schrieb:


> Er meint wahrscheinlich den K_Cap. Der ist neu im Programm.



Glaub ich nicht, der ist ja noch fetter als der K-Pact.


----------



## clemsi (19. März 2015)

mein fehler, wenn ich bei den K Pact von "neu" gesprochen habe.



hulster schrieb:


> Wie der Kollege schon sagt, neu sind die nicht wirklich. Aber für touren-geeignet halte ich die nicht. Sitzen sehr eng, dicker Strumpf, keine Aussparung Kniekehle. ...









ich kann mich irren, aber ich sehe da aussparungen an den kniekehlen. Ich hatte die nur kurz im laden an und fand die nich unbequemer als die Sinner, mit denen ich auch stundenlang unterwegs war (im Sommer merkt man die Temperaturen schon, dafür wird aber das SASTEC schön flexibel und der Schoner selbst dadurch beweglicher). Entscheidend für mich ist vor allem auch der seitenschutz, den ich aus erfahrung nich missen will und der bei den allermeisten "enduro pads" schlichtweg nicht vorhanden ist. Die Praxis wirds dann aber zeigen...


----------



## hulster (21. März 2015)

clemsi schrieb:


> mein fehler, wenn ich bei den K Pact von "neu" gesprochen habe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die ich bei Rose an hatte, hatten definitiv keine Aussparungen. Könnte sein, dass die 2-lagig verarbeitet sind und bei den blauen dann nur die obere Schicht blau. Unbequem fand ich sie nicht. Nur deutlich enger und nach meinem dafürhalten nicht so fürs Pedalieren geeignet. Und das es hier ja gerade um leichtere Tourengeeignete geht...
...und wie gesagt. Die K-Lite haben auch seitliche Polster aber weniger massiv als die K-Pact.


----------



## scratch_a (21. März 2015)

Also wenn man die Bilder auf der ION-HP anschaut, dann sieht es wirklich so aus, als wäre der K_Pact hinten nicht offen. 
Aber beim K-Lite sehe ich dafür keine seitliche Polster, außer ein winziges Stück unten neben der Kniescheibe. Außerdem finde ich den K-Lite farblich nicht so prickelnd und so ganz ohne Bänder zum zumachen wäre mir das wohl doch zu riskant.


----------



## mathijsen (21. März 2015)

-habicht- schrieb:


> "Wir bedauern sehr, dass das Produkt einen Mangel aufweist. Den defekten Artikel benötigen wir nicht zurück. Bitte zerstören Sie den Artikel daher (zerschneiden, mit Hammer zerstören, durchsägen, ...) und lassen Sie uns zwei Fotos des zerstörten Artikels zukommen (vom ganzen Artikel und dem Ort der Zerstörung). [...]"








(Sry, ich weiß, ist nicht Facebook hier. Aber bei der Antwortmail konnte ich nicht anders... Obwohl, meine erste Reaktion war eigentlich die hier.)


----------



## clemsi (22. März 2015)

ich hatte den k lite gestern in den händen- der hat seitlich nichts. und da ist mir das ohne die bänder (wie auch beim pendant von troy lee) auch etwas ungeheuer auf dauer. ich werd mal die POC air testen- die haben zwar seitlich nicht die polster wie der k pact/sinner usw, aber der schaum geht seitlich etwas hinaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (22. März 2015)

Und was spricht für dich gegen den K_Pact?


----------



## clemsi (22. März 2015)

evtl zu warm auf dauer- vielleicht im gesamten ein bißchen zu nah am POC dh dran. der poc air wäre evtl. vom schutz her gerade noch annehmbar aber deutlich leichter und felixbler als die anderen.


----------



## hulster (23. März 2015)

clemsi schrieb:


> ich hatte den k lite gestern in den händen- der hat seitlich nichts.



Diese Aussage ist irreführend für Andere. Der K_Lite HAT seitliche Polster. Es mag sein, dass sie dir nicht ausreichend sind. Das ist auch ok.
Und wir reden ja über Touren-Schoner die gut zu Pedalieren sind. Das sind für mich K_Pact und POC VPD definitiv nicht.
Der K_Lite rutscht auch ohne Klettbänder nicht. Bin schon 70km damit am Stück gefahren.


----------



## clemsi (23. März 2015)

Du meinst dieses:





klar, da soll jeder selber entscheiden, wo er dies einordnet (Polster, Zettelchen...) - ist aber gewiss besser als gar nichts. Dass der Schoner ohne Bänder nicht rutscht, muss wohl auch jeder selber testen- das muss nicht bei jedem so sein (auch wenn die pads anfangs in der richtigen größe gekauft wurden).


----------



## mathijsen (23. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Und wir reden ja über Touren-Schoner die gut zu Pedalieren sind. Das sind für mich K_Pact [...] definitiv nicht.


Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Der K_Pact ist villeicht nicht originär als Touren-Schoner gedacht und etwas schwitzig, aber pedalieren lässt sich damit super auch über lange Strecken.


----------



## hulster (24. März 2015)

clemsi schrieb:


> Du meinst dieses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau und an der anderen Seite auch. Sonst gebe ich dir Recht - Muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Aber um es nochmal ins Gedächtnis zu rufen. Wir reden hier nicht über DEN besten Schoner, sondern den besten Kompromiss für Touren. 
Btw - manchmal finde ich die ganze Diskussion schon ziemlich merkwürdig. Da werden die heftigsten Knieschoner gefahren, aber NULL Ellenbogen. Ich hab mir oftmals viel mehr an den Ellenbogen getan (wenn ungeschützt) als an den Knien.


----------



## hulster (24. März 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Der K_Pact ist villeicht nicht originär als Touren-Schoner gedacht und etwas schwitzig, aber pedalieren lässt sich damit super auch über lange Strecken.



Kann man so stehen lassen, da es auch viel an der Passform liegt. Schwitzig reicht mir aber auf der Tour schon als Gegenargument.
Das Revier ist ja auch ein Argument. Ab Mittelgebirge, wo es dann auch mal länger rauf und runter geht, kann man sowas wie den K_Pact ja auch mal auf die Waden schieben und lüften. Bei uns geht es immer und ständig nur kurz rauf und runter.
Sonst finde ich den K_Pact schon nen Klasse Schoner und nach MEINEM Gefühl bietet der auch besseren Schutz als nen gehypter POC.


----------



## sp00n82 (24. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Btw - manchmal finde ich die ganze Diskussion schon ziemlich merkwürdig. Da werden die heftigsten Knieschoner gefahren, aber NULL Ellenbogen. Ich hab mir oftmals viel mehr an den Ellenbogen getan (wenn ungeschützt) als an den Knien.


Nö, wieso, das hier ist nunmal ein Thread für Knieschützer und nicht für Ellenbogen.
Da könnte man aber auch gerne einen aufmachen, meine Bliss Arg Minimalist Elbow rutschen nämlich ständig runter, selbst in S.


----------



## hulster (24. März 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Nö, wieso, das hier ist nunmal ein Thread für Knieschützer und nicht für Ellenbogen.
> Da könnte man aber auch gerne einen aufmachen, meine Bliss Arg Minimalist Elbow rutschen nämlich ständig runter, selbst in S.



Das wollte ich hier auch gar nicht diskutieren, sondern sollte nur die hier manchmal geäußerten Schutzanforderungen etwas in Frage stellen.
P.S.: Mir passen die Minimalist gut und rutschen nicht. So isses halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (7. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich nutze derzeit den IXS Hack softy und bin fast zufrieden. Leider bekomme ich beim Touren an beiden Knien Scheuerstellen sobald ich unter dem Schoner schwitze.
Mein "Problem" ist bei der Auswahl mein recht ausgeprägten Handballer-Waden, mit diesen habe ich schon immer Schwierigkeiten mit Knie-Protektoren gehabt, auch beim Handball.

Welche Tour-Knie-Schoner lassen sich also bequem auf einer dickeren Wade tragen?


----------



## hulster (7. April 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich nutze derzeit den IXS Hack softy und bin fast zufrieden. Leider bekomme ich beim Touren an beiden Knien Scheuerstellen sobald ich unter dem Schoner schwitze.
> Mein "Problem" ist bei der Auswahl mein recht ausgeprägten Handballer-Waden, mit diesen habe ich schon immer Schwierigkeiten mit Knie-Protektoren gehabt, auch beim Handball.
> 
> Welche Tour-Knie-Schoner lassen sich also bequem auf einer dickeren Wade tragen?



Bliss Arg Minimalist, Ion K_Lite. Größe musste ausprobieren aber eher groß natürlich. Ich hab die K_lite in XL, die Minimalist M oder L.
Die Mininmalist habe halt nur nen dünnen Strumpf der recht dehnfähig ist. Dadurch Passform recht universell.


----------



## Jakten (8. April 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Welche Tour-Knie-Schoner lassen sich also bequem auf einer dickeren Wade tragen?


 
Habt ihr alle nur so Stelzen? Keiner da mit kräftiger Wadenmuskulatur?


----------



## Ochiba63 (10. April 2015)

Bin auf der suche nach einem leichten und flexibelen knieprotektor der mit Klettverschluss verstellt werden kann.
Was könnt ihr empfehlen.


----------



## Girl (10. April 2015)

Ich fand den IXS Evo und den 661 Evo sehr angenehm weich, dünn und gut pedalierbar


----------



## Flamingonuss (11. April 2015)

Hat jemand eig den PC Joind VPD 2.0? Der hat ja dermaßen gut in der Freeride 01/15 abgeschnitten, dass ich echt überlege zu wechseln. Aktuell hab ich einen Schoner mit SAS Tec drin und dachte das wäre schon der absolute Hit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (12. April 2015)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> Hat jemand eig den PC Joind VPD 2.0? Der hat ja dermaßen gut in der Freeride 01/15 abgeschnitten, dass ich echt überlege zu wechseln. Aktuell hab ich einen Schoner mit SAS Tec drin und dachte das wäre schon der absolute Hit...



Solltest du von der Passform abhängig machen. Der K_Pact hat fast genauso gut abgeschnitten. Was nutzt dir DER beste Schoner, wenn er nicht richtig sitzt und gerutscht, oder Scheuerstellen verursacht oder drückt und dir so die Tour versaut?


----------



## Flamingonuss (12. April 2015)

...


----------



## Flamingonuss (12. April 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> ...Der K_Pact hat *fast* genauso gut abgeschnitten....


naja 7300 und 10600N sind doch noch mal ein Unterschied mMn.


----------



## mathijsen (12. April 2015)

Fragt sich halt, ob der Unterschied auf dem hohen Niveau für Ottonormalverbraucher überhaupt relevant ist.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (12. April 2015)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> Hat jemand eig den PC Joind VPD 2.0? Der hat ja dermaßen gut in der Freeride 01/15 abgeschnitten, dass ich echt überlege zu wechseln. Aktuell hab ich einen Schoner mit SAS Tec drin und dachte das wäre schon der absolute Hit...





hulster schrieb:


> Solltest du von der Passform abhängig machen.



Definitiv von der Passform abhängig machen! Ich hatte jetzt das Modell in M hier (was rein von den Größentabellen am Bein her gepasst hätte), habs aber mit Wade und Oberschenkel nicht angenehm tragen können - Größe unter <170 und nein, ich leide nicht an Asipositas .


----------



## hulster (14. April 2015)

Die Körpergröße ist hier eh nicht entscheiden, sondern nur Form Wade/Knie/Oberschenkel.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (14. April 2015)

Nö, sehe ich anders ... was nützt mir ein Knieschoner der vom Umfang her passt, aber schon zu lang ist, weil er für Menschen mit deutlich längeren Beinen konzipiert ist ? Sicherlich eine Ausnahme, aber so bei einem Race Face Modell erlebt.


----------



## -habicht- (14. April 2015)

Habe mir nach dem Oneal Amx Zipper die Race Face Ambush geholt. Würde ich dem Oneal jederzeit vorziehen.

-sehr angenehm zu tragen
-lässt sich mit Schuhen anziehen
-fühlen sich am Anfang ein bisschen unförmig an bei der Abfahrt und auf dem Nachhauseweg habe ich sie kein bisschen bemerkt. Schwitze unter dem Race face sogar weniger obwohl er wesentlich grösser ist.
-D30 ist weicher als SAS-Tec lässt sich dementsprechend besser biegen.

Falls jemand Interesse an den SAS-Protektoren vom Oneal AMX hat PM.


----------



## RodseFoll (14. April 2015)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit den POC Joint VDP Air Knieschonern?
http://www.pocsports.com/en/product/2143/joint-vpd-air-knee
Auf dem Produktbild sieht es fast so aus, als würde eine Naht mitten über die Kniescheibe verlaufen und das Crashpad mehr unterhalb der Kniescheibe sitzen. Wäre für mich ein absolutes No-Go.
Kann dazu jemand was sagen?

Bislang hatte ich Bliss ARG, welche auch okay waren, allerdings relativ warm und so langsam haben die es auch hinter sich.... Da bin ich jetzt erst auf die POC VDP Knee, dann die 2.0er, und zuletzt auf die o.g. gestossen, von denen ich mir eine gute Belüftung verspreche.
Ich brauche wegen einem deformierten Knie (Motorradunfall) unbedingt weiche, also flexible Schoner, die sich meinem Knie anpassen. Wer also Vorschläge ggü den POCs hat, immer gerne her damit.


----------



## clemsi (14. April 2015)

ich hatte die Air schon an - auf de n ersten blick fand ich sie super, aber leider bin ich an den größen gescheitert:M passte super, aber ich konnte den strap oben schon komplett zuziehen (also kein spielraum wenn die sich noch dehnen); in S bin ich auch reingekommen, konnte dann aber das bein kaum mehr anwinkeln.
Da verläuft nichts über die kniescheibe was unangenehm ist. Gut fand ich zudem, dass der Schaum auf der Außenseite auch die Seite einigermaßen abdeckt (auch wenn das nicht viel material ist) - gut zu sehen auf dem vierten bild in deinem Link. 
Ich würde Ihnen auf jeden fall mal eine chance geben bzw mal anpobieren. Ich bin schlussendlich (ja hulster... ) bei den Ion K lite gelandet- die haben einfach am besten gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RodseFoll (14. April 2015)

Sehr schön, dann passt´s ja, ich hab die K Lite nämlich direkt mit in den Warenkorb gepackt 
Zusammen mit den Fox Launch, wobei ich die rein optisch etwas zu klobig finde. 
Mal sehen, ich geb einfach allen mal ne Chance. Zurückschicken kann man immer noch.


----------



## clemsi (15. April 2015)

Gibts die Fox Enduro Pads noch nicht? Die wären evtl. auch noch eine Option gewesen.


----------



## RodseFoll (15. April 2015)

Guter Tip, danke.
Die gab´s nicht bei Maciag, wo ich die anderen Schoner bestellt hab, aber bei Hibike sind die vorrätig. Behalte ich im Hinterkopf.
Ich muss schauen ob ich mit Schonern ohne Klettverstellung klarkomme, da der Umfang meines rechten Oberschenkels wegen besagter Verletzung etwas kleiner ist als rechts. Wäre bei den Launch auch noch kritisch. Sollten die passen, gehen die Launch zurück und ich weiche auf die Enduro Pads aus. Die sehen dann doch besser aus...


----------



## Flamingonuss (15. April 2015)

die protektoren gibts übrigens für <15€ neu im motorradzubehör, jedenfalls die sas tec. laut teilenummer identisch mit div. schulterpolstern ausm motorradbereich.


----------



## sp00n82 (15. April 2015)

Was genau meinst du jetzt? Nur die Einlagen selbst (für welchen Protektor?) oder komplette Protektoren?


----------



## musiclust (16. April 2015)

Da er von Schulterpolstern spricht wird es sich da um die Einlagen halten.


----------



## bipus (16. April 2015)

kurzes Statement zum IXS Carve. Ich bin mittlerweile nicht mehr zufrieden mit dem Carve. Er rutscht, nicht viel - aber er rutscht. Nerviger ist das scheuern in der Kniekehle. Nach 2-3 Stunden pedalieren reibt es ohne Ende. Weiterhin ist bei einem Pedalkontakt ( Auuuutsch ) das Netz eingerissen ( hat ein Loch ) welches nun beim an- und ausziehen weiter einreißt. F..K. 
Keine Kaufempfehlung mehr !


----------



## RodseFoll (16. April 2015)

Kurzes Statement zu den Fox Schonern:
Die von mir verlinkten, bei Maciag erhältlichen Schoner sind die besagten Fox Launch, die sind wohl nur unter ´nem falschen Namen ausgeschrieben. 
Sie passen (mir) perfekt, sind nicht zu warm, es zwickt nix und nach ein paar Minuten hat man sie vergessen. Die dauerhafte Pedaliertauglichkeit bleibt noch abzuwarten, aber auf der kurzen Testrunde von ~20 Minuten fühlten sie sich gerade schon sehr gut an. 
Klare Kaufempfehlung für Leute, die ein leichtes, dünnes Pad suchen und dafür einen geringeren "Schutzfaktor" in Kauf nehmen.

@clemsi: Danke für den guten, wenn auch indirekten Tip


----------



## bipus (21. April 2015)

o neal sinner mit Sas Tec Polster für 44€
http://www.sportsandmoreshop.de/bek...ner_knie_protektor_orange_blau_i38_5582_0.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (22. April 2015)

habe mir den 661 evo2 gekauft und nach gerade mal 5 fahrten a 2 stunden ist eine naht auf gegangen und die klettverschlüsse verhacken sich wenn man sie öffnet mit den nächten und zerflettern sie. die qualität scheint nicht gut zu sein. werde sie wieder zurück schicken.


----------



## safari85 (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
habe mir den Race Face Ambush sowie den ION K_PACT geordert.

ION K_PACT:
Ist in L zu klein. darf meine Wade nicht anspannen  Werde mir diesen noch mal in XL ordern zum testen. Laut ION Tabelle hätte es passen _können_...

Race Face Ambush:
Ansich sitzt der Schoner gut. In L wirkt er vom Protektor her okay. Etwas ungewohnt in der Kniekehle - als ob etwas zu viel Stoff vorhaden ist der etwas klemmt.
In M sitzt er recht straff. Habe das Gefühl das er beim Pedalieren an der Kniescheibe ein wenig zu straff sitzt und irgendwann Scheuerstellen auftreten könnten.
Was man bei beiden merkt (beim L mehr wie beim L) ist, das der untere Teil des Pad's auf das Schienbein drückt. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen ob das "normal" ist und sich mit der Zeit legt?

Hat schon jemand "Langzeiterfahrungen" mit eienm der Beiden?

Maße:
10 cm über Knie:44
10 cm unter Knie:41


----------



## Erroll (1. Mai 2015)

Das drücken aufs schienbein ist normal. Das hat man eigentlich nur, wenn man ohne rad steht. In grund und aktivposition merkt man davon gar nichts. Zumindest verhält es sich so bei mir.


----------



## safari85 (1. Mai 2015)

Check - wie schaut es am Knie aus? Wenn du pedalierst, kommst du dann mit der Kniescheibe an den schoner?


----------



## Erroll (1. Mai 2015)

Nicht, dass es mir bis jetzt negativ aufgefallen wäre. Deine Knieschiebe sitzt ja eh in dieser dafür vorgeformten Vertiefung. Habe da absolut keine Probleme.


----------



## safari85 (1. Mai 2015)

Okay 

Mal sehen wie die ion in xl passen.
Wenn nicht die dann die Race Face ambush in l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (2. Mai 2015)

clemsi schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin schlussendlich (ja hulster... ) bei den Ion K lite gelandet- die haben einfach am besten gepasst.



Inwiefern besser als die Ion K_Pact? Sind die K_Pact recht viel wärmer?


----------



## Werratte (2. Mai 2015)

bipus schrieb:


> o neal sinner mit Sas Tec Polster für 44€
> http://www.sportsandmoreshop.de/bek...ner_knie_protektor_orange_blau_i38_5582_0.htm


Wenn das ein 2014er ist, dann mit Sas-Tec.
Beim 2015er steht nur noch SC-1 drauf, aber drin ist was anderes.
Ist zwar Betrug, aber so ist es halt.


----------



## safari85 (2. Mai 2015)

Erroll schrieb:


> Nicht, dass es mir bis jetzt negativ aufgefallen wäre. Deine Knieschiebe sitzt ja eh in dieser dafür vorgeformten Vertiefung. Habe da absolut keine Probleme.



Fährst du die rf in l oder m?


----------



## Epictetus (2. Mai 2015)

bipus schrieb:


> kurzes Statement zum IXS Carve. Ich bin mittlerweile nicht mehr zufrieden mit dem Carve. Er rutscht, nicht viel - aber er rutscht. Nerviger ist das scheuern in der Kniekehle. Nach 2-3 Stunden pedalieren reibt es ohne Ende. Weiterhin ist bei einem Pedalkontakt ( Auuuutsch ) das Netz eingerissen ( hat ein Loch ) welches nun beim an- und ausziehen weiter einreißt. F..K.
> Keine Kaufempfehlung mehr !



Bis auf das Scheuern genau das Gleiche bei mir.


----------



## Ochiba63 (2. Mai 2015)

bin den ambush gefahren die ersten minuten bei jeder fahrt hat man schon gemerkt daß man einen protktor an hatte dann ging es. nachteil er ist brutal warm war nach jeder fahrt innen klatsch nass.
jetzt habe ich einen ixs slope und der ist deutlich angenehmer auch beim gehen und nicht so warm ist nach der tour nicht mal nass.


----------



## Erroll (2. Mai 2015)

safari85 schrieb:


> Fährst du die rf in l oder m?


Weder noch. Habe die Teile in s. Mehr schwitzen als in den sinner die ich noch habe, ist mir jetzt auch nicht aufgefallen. Ich fahre die ambush jetzt schon knapp 3 jahre.


----------



## safari85 (2. Mai 2015)

Okay- schwanke noch zwischen l und m. M sitzt schon sehr stramm. Jedoch ist beim l der Protektor selbst etwas "lose". M,5 wäre wohl perfekt 

Sollte man Protektoren eher kleiner oder größer wählen?


----------



## hans7 (3. Mai 2015)

Immer diese Zwischengrößen, kenne ich 

Ich würde wenn der M nicht zu klein ist eher den etwas kleineren nehmen, aber nicht zu klein. Oft dehnen sich die Straps etc. noch etwas.


----------



## Crush_109 (3. Mai 2015)

Tag zusammen,

hat zufällig schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Specialized Atlas Knieschoner (https://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Specialized-Altlas-Knieschoner-schwarz) gemacht? Schwanke zur Zeit noch zwischen diesem Modell und dem ION K Lite, der wohl noch ein wenig mehr Schutz, jedoch zu Lasten des Komforts bietet.


----------



## clemsi (4. Mai 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Inwiefern besser als die Ion K_Pact? Sind die K_Pact recht viel wärmer?



schwer zu sagen- ich hatte sie ja nur kurz im laden an. Die K lite sind leichter, etwas flexibler und wahrscheinlich luftiger/angenehmer bei hohen Temperaturen - dafür keine straps und weniger schutz. Ich habe ja auch noch die POC Knee DH fürs grobe, weswegen die K Lite lediglich für die heimischen Trailausfahrten sind.
 Die K Pact waren mir zu nahe an den POC dran- die K Lite sind da ein Kompromiss (leicht und flexibel vs schutz) , den ich gerade noch so eingegangen bin. Besser (Schutzwirkung) angefühlt haben sich auf alle fälle die K Pact.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (4. Mai 2015)

Ok, danke....schwanke noch zwischen Ion K_Pact und IXS Carve...aber letztere haben wohl laut den Berichten hier so ihre Mängel


----------



## sowut (6. Mai 2015)

Ich konnte mich auch nicht zwischen dem IXS Carve und den Ion K_Pact entscheiden und habe dann den IXS genommen, weil er sich im Stehen bzw. Laufen angenehmer angefühlt hat. Letztendlich bin ich das erste Mal mit dem IXS aufm Berg gewesen und nach der ersten Abfahrt hat sich bereits die Kante des oberen Klettverschlusses leicht durch das Material über dem Kneepad gearbeitet. Auf einer Seite ist es etwas mehr und sieht in etwas aus wie eine Laufmasche. Vom Tragekomfort sind sie angenehm aber ich habe trotz der Temperaturen relativ geschwitzt unter den Schonern. Bin echt noch am Überlegen sie evtl. zurückzugeben und einen anderen zu nehmen.


----------



## Horstelix (6. Mai 2015)

Servus,

ich habe mir vor zwei Wochen die ION K-Pact und die E-Pact gekauft und eine Woche lang im Vinschgau auf den Trails getestet (Nur den Tragekomfort, zum Glück musste ich die Protektorenwirkung nicht ausprobieren).

Fazit: 
Beide sitzen bei mir sehr gut und sind sowohl bei Abfahrten wie auch bei Tretpassagen zwischendrin nicht zu merken. 
Allerdings sind die Protektoren schon warm, ich hab drunter ordentlich geschwitzt (bin allerdings auch einer, der immer schnell schwitzt).

Ich bin bisher zufrieden mit den Dingern.


----------



## tmf_superhero (6. Mai 2015)

Ich benutze seit 2 Jahren die Ixs Evo Slope Knieschoner.
Beim pedalieren merkt man sie kaum und das Schwitzen hält sich auch in Grenzen. Sitzen ohne zu kneifen, quetschen oder was auch immer. Auch nach mehrstündigen Touren.
Leider sind jetzt nach 2 Jahren die Klettverschlüsse hinüber. Schutzfunktion war immer bestens.


----------



## scratch_a (6. Mai 2015)

sowut schrieb:


> Ich konnte mich auch nicht zwischen dem IXS Carve und den Ion K_Pact entscheiden und habe dann den IXS genommen, weil er sich im Stehen bzw. Laufen angenehmer angefühlt hat. Letztendlich bin ich das erste Mal mit dem IXS aufm Berg gewesen und nach der ersten Abfahrt hat sich bereits die Kante des oberen Klettverschlusses leicht durch das Material über dem Kneepad gearbeitet. Auf einer Seite ist es etwas mehr und sieht in etwas aus wie eine Laufmasche. Vom Tragekomfort sind sie angenehm aber ich habe trotz der Temperaturen relativ geschwitzt unter den Schonern. Bin echt noch am Überlegen sie evtl. zurückzugeben und einen anderen zu nehmen.



Mhh...und welche wären dann deine Alternative?

@horstrichter: Hört sich ganz gut an...schwitzen wäre mir egal, mir läuft eh immer das Wasser runter, egal ob mit oder ohne Schoner  ...wie findest du die Verarbeitung der K-Pact? Kann man den Schaumstoff rausnehmen und die Schoner in die Waschmaschine schmeißen? Ich sehe gerade, der K_Cap_Select wäre hinten komplett offen und das Schienbein wäre zusätzlich geschützt. Mhhh...aber für die normalen Touren dann wohl doch eher zu viel des Guten :/


----------



## Achtzig (7. Mai 2015)

An dem hinten offen gefällt mir besonders gut, dass man da wohl auch die Chance hat das Teil über die Schuhe zu ziehen. Damit wäre die bergauf Problematik deutlich entschärft. Gut, für ständiges Auf und Ab wohl nicht, aber so wirklich lästig sind die Schoner ja auch nur bei längerem Bergauf...


----------



## Horstelix (7. Mai 2015)

@scratch_a 

an der Verarbeitung hab ich bis jetzt nix auszusetzen. Bei den K-Pact kannst (bzw. musst) du den SAS-TEC-Einsatz zum waschen rausnehmen. Die kleinen seitlichen Polster können nicht rausgenommen werden.
Bei den E-Pact ist kein SAS-TEC verbaut, die können komplett in WaMa. Kannst auch nix rausnehmen.

Beide laut Etikett waschbar bis 40 Grad.


----------



## hulster (7. Mai 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> . Gut, für ständiges Auf und Ab wohl nicht,



Da ist aber meistens das Geläuf auch nicht so heftig. Man kann ja nicht auf jeder Tour den schlimmsten Fall annehmen. Dann dürfe man ja nur in Vollpanzer rumfahren.
Ich hab jetzt als ganz leicht Schrabbel-Schutz die Bliss Minimalist, die kann man auch bei 30°C+ tragen.
Für anspruchsvoller Touren dann den K_Lite.
Für Park oder richtig heftiges Geläuf wie Finale, oder kleine lokale Halden-DHs dann den K_Cap Select, wegen Schienbein-Schutz und anziehen ohne Schuhe aus.


----------



## CptObius (21. Mai 2015)

Moin Moin,
sooo ich hab auf Empfehlung hier mal die Bliss Minimalist Schoner gekauft und getestet, vorneweg Ich bin in XL laut deren Größenangaben brauche aber definitiv L, also lieber eine Größe kleiner kaufen!

Das die Schoner rutschen kam bei mir nur so lange vor bis ich mal geschwitzt habe, sobald die Gumminoppen am Halteband leicht feucht vom Schweiß sind bleibt der Schoner da wo er bleiben soll. Danach merkt man die Schoner auch nicht mehr den ganzen Tag über.

Schutzwirkung ist glaube ich ok, hatte einen Sturz, der aber mehr seitlich aufs Knie ging. Der Teil des Protektors, der da noch im Weg war, hat funktioniert und das der Stoff nicht Schützt ist wohl jedem klar  

Alles in allem, wem sein Knie wirklich wirklich wichtig ist greift zu was robusterem, aber für normale Touren und pedalierbarkeit gibts wohl nicht viel besseres.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoopBike (21. Mai 2015)

Hi ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem guten Allroundknieschoner. Der Dainese scheint recht gut zu sein, beim Touren fahren. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Troy Lee Knieschonern? Die sheen aus, als ob die stark genug zum Parkfahren sind und dennoch gemütlich genug zum touren :/ Danke schon mal


----------



## clemsi (22. Mai 2015)

welche TLD meinst du? die 5450? - ich würde mit denen nicht im Park fahren... das sind allemal Tourenpads. Ich kenne mehrere, die diese fahren- die sind mit der Passform usw sehr zufrieden, aber die Teile zersetzen sich recht schnell.


----------



## limbokoenig (28. Mai 2015)

Fährt jemand mit dem Oneal Appalachee?
Man findet ja kaum erfahrungsberichte oder Tests online...


----------



## mathijsen (2. Juni 2015)

Zu denen hatte ich hier schon was geschrieben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/knieschoner-all-mountain.577061/page-29#post-12737690


----------



## Skeletor23 (14. Juli 2015)

ich bin 1,81 und hab sehr dünne Beine. Meine alten 661 Knieschoner waren mir in M immer etwas zu groß. Hab jetzt die Ion K_pact in M bekommen. Meine Fresse sind die eng. Glaub fast ich brauch L. Weiten sich die Dinger noch mit der Zeit?


----------



## hans7 (15. Juli 2015)

Etwas wahrscheinlich, aber deine Beine werden ja auch dicker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (15. Juli 2015)

Joa die Dinger sind echt sehr schmal, aber dafür sitzen sie auch bombenfest. werd sie behalten.


----------



## Girl (15. Juli 2015)

Die weiten sich noch.


----------



## safari85 (15. Juli 2015)

Moin - ich fahre jetzt die Race Face ambush in M. Die ION k-pact hatte ich auch mal anprobiert. In L zu klein, in XL haben Sie gepasst. Fallen schon recht komisch aus.
Was das weiten betrifft - ein wenig weiten werden die sich garantiert. Nur wenn sie dir schon das Blut abdrücken würde ich trotzdem eher zum größeren Modell greifen. Xl saß auch stramm.


----------



## mathijsen (18. Juli 2015)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> ich bin 1,81 und hab sehr dünne Beine. Meine alten 661 Knieschoner waren mir in M immer etwas zu groß. Hab jetzt die Ion K_pact in M bekommen. Meine Fresse sind die eng. Glaub fast ich brauch L. Weiten sich die Dinger noch mit der Zeit?


Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das so 'ne Sache, eine Größe größer zu nehmen. Hatte bis vor kurzem auch die K_Pact. Obwohl ich dünne Beine habe, hatte ich sie in L genommen, da mir die kleineren zu eng waren. Besonders der Protektor drückte da bei gestrecktem Bein mit seiner Unterkante zu sehr auf's Schienbein. (Das ist der Nachteil der guten Ausformung.)
Bei der L war dann allerdings das Problem, dass sich, da der Bund oben nun eigentlich zu weit war, beim Zukletten der angrenzende Stoff zusammengeraffelt und in der Kniekehle gescheuert hat. Somit musste ich sie schließlich wieder abstoßen und erneut auf Suche gehen.

Nun scheine ich in mit den ION K_Lite endlich funktionierende Schoner gefunden zu haben. Sie sind genauso gut ausgeformt wie die K_Pact, allerings ist das untere Ende des Protektors viel besser biegbar, sodass es weder mit stark gebeugtem noch gestrecktem Bein irgendwo drückt.  So kann man auch die vom Beinumfang passende Größe nehmen (bei mir S), die dann aufgrund der gummierten Bünde trotz fehlender Klettstraps nicht rutscht. 
Einzig nicht optimal ist der Stoffabschnitt auf der Rückseite unterhalb des oberen Bunds.


Der hat absolut null Funktion, führt aber auf längeren Touren auch zum leichten Scheuern. Werde mal versuchen, das Ding hochzuklappen und am Bund oben mit Nadel und Faden mit ein paar Stichen zu fixieren.


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Juli 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Einzig nicht optimal ist der Stoffabschnitt auf der Rückseite unterhalb des oberen Bunds.
> Anhang anzeigen 405251
> Der hat absolut null Funktion, führt aber auf längeren Touren auch zum leichten Scheuern. Werde mal versuchen, das Ding hochzuklappen und am Bund oben mit Nadel und Faden mit ein paar Stichen zu fixieren.


Berichte dann bitte von deinen Versuchen.


----------



## garfield70 (19. Juli 2015)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> ich bin 1,81 und hab sehr dünne Beine. Meine alten 661 Knieschoner waren mir in M immer etwas zu groß. Hab jetzt die Ion K_pact in M bekommen. Meine Fresse sind die eng. Glaub fast ich brauch L. Weiten sich die Dinger noch mit der Zeit?




Servus,

das problem hatte...oder habe ich auch.
180cm groß, nicht grad die strammsten Beine. Der ION K_Pact in M war "zu straff", drückte, jetzt habe ich den in L, sitzt recht gut, nur wenn dann der Schweiß läuft hat man das Gefühl jetzt sitzt er evtl etwas zu locker. Ich hatte früher mal den POC VPD 2.0, der saß super, wenn dann der Schweiß darunter floß, fühlte es sich auch deutlich lockerer an...
nichtsdestodrotz, ich fahre den K_Pact derzeit immernoch.


----------



## Skeletor23 (20. Juli 2015)

garfield70 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> das problem hatte...oder habe ich auch.
> 180cm groß, nicht grad die strammsten Beine. Der ION K_Pact in M war "zu straff", drückte, jetzt habe ich den in L, sitzt recht gut, nur wenn dann der Schweiß läuft hat man das Gefühl jetzt sitzt er evtl etwas zu locker. Ich hatte früher mal den POC VPD 2.0, der saß super, wenn dann der Schweiß darunter floß, fühlte es sich auch deutlich lockerer an...
> nichtsdestodrotz, ich fahre den K_Pact derzeit immernoch.



Also ich hab mich jetzt an M gewöhnt und es drückt auch nix mehr. Einmal angezogen muss ich nix mehr nachziehen. Nur verschwitzt kommt man nicht so easy wieder raus


----------



## peterpwn (20. Juli 2015)

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen diese hier gegönnt. Die sind echt super bequem. Leider etwas teuer.... 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...kCode=as2&tag=qsln-21&linkId=WJJH3OB3AG3IU2CU


----------



## sx5r (23. Juli 2015)

Hi,

gibts eigentlich mittlerweile Erfahrungen zum Ion K_Cap? 
Ich finde ihn an sich sehr interessant
- einfach anzuziehen
- Rückseite offen - offener als beim K_Pact zumindest - und bei dem war Hitze doch eines der negativen Merkmale

Leider sind Erfahrungsberichte noch sehr rar gesät ;-)


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Juli 2015)

sx5r schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gibts eigentlich mittlerweile Erfahrungen zum Ion K_Cap?
> Ich finde ihn an sich sehr interessant
> ...


Die sehen tatsächlich interessant aus.
Einen Bericht auf Spanisch hab ich gefunden, aber so ein wirkliches Fazit gibts dort auch nicht. Liest sich auch eher nur wie der Pressetext.
http://translate.google.com/transla...-k_cap-y-guantes-ledge-de-ion-bike/&sandbox=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (24. Juli 2015)

Hab meine seit einem halben Jahr im Einsatz. Finde sie TOP, wobei ich mir jetzt die Select kaufen würde um die Schienbeine zu schützen.
Sie werden recht warm wobei der Stoff sich sehr angenehm tragen lässt.

Das einzige wirklich störende ist, sie bauen recht hoch und passen nicht unter die lange Hose.


----------



## sx5r (24. Juli 2015)

okay, bestellt. Gabs grad im SSV für 70,- ... immer noch genug, aber immerhin nicht dreistellig wie die UVP 

Der Mensch vom Laden konnte mir auch nicht sagen, wie sie ausfallen und schickt mir erst mal S und M zum testen. Ich meld mich nach der Tour, wie sie sich tragen (und vielleicht - aber hoffentlich nicht  - wie sie schützen)


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Juli 2015)

SSV wo?


----------



## sx5r (24. Juli 2015)

*g* jetzt wo du fragst ist es keine Schleichwerbung mehr ... Hibike.de 

(der doofe SSV hat mich auch noch um mehr Geld gebracht, aber da eine Regenjacke eh irgendwann anstand, dacht ich mir, 40% Rabatt nehme ich mit ^^)


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Juli 2015)

Hat die jemand schon in S oder M und kann was zur Größe sagen, inkl. seiner Maße?


----------



## scratch_a (25. Juli 2015)

Von welchen sprichst du jetzt? Die Ion K-Pact fallen schon sehr klein aus. Weiß nicht, ob das auf alle Ion-Schoner zutrifft.


----------



## sp00n82 (25. Juli 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Von welchen sprichst du jetzt? Die Ion K-Pact fallen schon sehr klein aus. Weiß nicht, ob das auf alle Ion-Schoner zutrifft.


Von den K_Cap, um die es ja hier die letzten paar Postings ging. Hab mir jetzt aber auch mal beide Größen S und M bestellt und teste die mal aus. Wobei das mit der Größenangabe auf der Homepage von Ion nicht so ganz mit meinen Beinen übereinstimmt. Mal schaun.


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Juli 2015)

So, ich habe die ION K_Cap (lang mit Schienbeinschutz) jetzt ausprobiert, und obwohl laut ION Größentabelle M passend wäre, hat mir der in S etwas besser gefallen. Ansprobiert habe ich beide, beide sind auch bequem, aber beim M muss ich z.B. den oberen Verschluss (ist ja gar nicht der richtige Verschluss, sondern ein Klettband nur zur Größenregulierung) ziemlich komplett zu ziehen, beim S nicht.

Auf dem Trail waren die Teile super, hab mich ziemlich sicher gefühlt, und wenn man oben etwas lockert, kann man auch 15km auf Asphalt nachhause fahren (extra angelassen). Positiv dabei: die raue Seite der Klettbänder kratzt so gut wie gar nicht, da kann man also schon richtig locker machen.

Etwas schwitzig sind sie allerdings tatsächlich, wobei es gestern auch noch relativ kühl war. Und für "All Mountain" (siehe Thread) finde ich die lange Version schon etwas übertrieben, aber dafür habe ich sie ja auch nicht geholt, sondern als Alternative für härtere Einsätze. 

Ob ich sie auf meinen normalen Enduro-Touren mitnehme, weiß ich allerdings auch noch nicht, die sind schon etwas sperrig im Transport. Aber das Sicherheitsgefühl war schon geil.


Ach ja, meine Beinmaße:
10cm über Mitte Kniescheibe:  39cm
15cm unter Mitte Kniescheibe: 35cm

ION sagt da wie gesagt eigentlich M.


----------



## herbert2010 (29. Juli 2015)

meine K_Cap kommen morgen bin schon gespannt ob die xl passen und wie sie sich fahren

werde dan berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (30. Juli 2015)

so heute morgen sind meine K_Cap in grösse xl angekommen sind mir leider oben zu eng 10cm über knie 59cm unterm knie 39 sie gehen oben zwar zu aber das ist alles andere als gemütlich 

kurzerhand hat sich meine frau die schützer geschnappt ihr passen sie die schützer wurden heute auf einer 50km mit 800hm runde getragen 

fazit sehr bequem aber schwitziger als die o-neal trozdem werden sie behalten  

lg


----------



## vest (30. Juli 2015)

@sp00n82: Kannst Du mir bitte sagen, wieviel die K_Cap_Select wiegen?
Vielen Dank!

Gruß Steve


----------



## sp00n82 (31. Juli 2015)

vest schrieb:


> @sp00n82: Kannst Du mir bitte sagen, wieviel die K_Cap_Select wiegen?
> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Gruß Steve


Ah, das wollte ich eh noch machen.
S wiegt 804g.
M wiegt 840g.
Die abtrennbaren Plastikteile wiegen ca 58g.


----------



## hulster (31. Juli 2015)

sx5r schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gibts eigentlich mittlerweile Erfahrungen zum Ion K_Cap?
> Ich finde ihn an sich sehr interessant
> ...



Ich hab allle 3 Varianten anprobiert und 2 dauerhaft gefahren. 

-	die K-Lite sitzen hervorragend sind luftig und bieten dank kleiner Hartschale schon nen ordentlichen Schutz. Nachteil der Knieschon, vielleicht aber nciht für jeden - Ich hab mir mit den Silikonbündchen auf langen Touren schon Blasen geholt. Die Ellenbogen Schoner sind meine Schoner für heftigeres Geläuf
-	K_Pact sind meine bevorzugten Tour Knieschoner. Sitzen besser als die Lite, keine Blasen. Etwas wärmer, aber noch ok.
-	Die K_Cap fühlen sich extrem massiv an und sitzten meiner Meinung schlecht.
-   Für heftigeres Gelläuf pack ich an die K_pact noch das S_Pad dran.

Als leichte Tourenschoner auch für sehr warmes Wetter neheme ich Bliss Arg Minimalist. Der Schrabbelschutz ist auch schon nicht zu verachten. Nur heftigere Einschläge taugen die natürlich nix.


----------



## vest (31. Juli 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ah, das wollte ich eh noch machen.
> S wiegt 804g.
> M wiegt 840g.
> Die abtrennbaren Plastikteile wiegen ca 58g.



Danke!


----------



## Markus3110 (6. August 2015)

Falls hier jemand Interesse hat ein paar neue (für 30 min. getragene) POC VPD Air in Gr. M.....Bitte melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (6. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ein kleiner Vergleich:
*Ion K_Pact* *vs POC JOINT VPD 2.0*
Ich: 179cm / 74kg, beide Schoner in Größe L.






*Ersteindruck/Verarbeitung/Materialanmutung:*
Beide Schoner wirken von der Verarbeitung her äußerst hochwertig. Die Faserqualität ist sehr hoch, es gibt keine nennenswerten Mängel. Der Ion wirkt durch mehr Nächte etwas besser oder feiner ausgearbeitet, hier hat man den Eindruck als hätte man etwas mehr Zeit in die Details gesteckt. Z.B. an der Vorderseite des Hauptschoners sind links und rechts Nähte an den Stellen, an denen der Stoff durch das Biegen beim Pedalieren eh einknickt vorgesehen. Beim Poc ist hier keine Verstärkung, der Stoff knickt aber an der gleichen Stelle ab.

Der POC wirft auch an einigen Stellen falten beim Beugen des Knies, zb unterhalb des oberen Bandes. Der Ion hat in der Kniekehle einen extradünnen Stoff, welcher nicht zwickt wenn man das Knie beugt. Beim POC fehlt das. Die Rückseite ist ohne weitere Details einfach ein Stück Stoff, plump gesagt. Es zwickt zwar auch kaum bis gar nicht, aber wenn man es provoziert, bei 90° Kniebeugung und Muskelanspannung, spürt man einen Unterschied . Beim Ion zwickt nämlich nichts und beim POC kann ein minimales Zwicken festgestellt werden. Die Falten spürt man ansonsten nicht.

An der Innenseite der Bünde ist beim POC nur an der Vorderseite eine gummiartige Oberfläche vorgesehen. Oben 4 cm und unten 2 cm hoch. Beim Ausziehen geht der POC eine Ecke leichter vom Knie als der Ion. Dieser hat unten und oben rundherum eine nur 1cm hohe Gummioberfläche, welcher aber vom Material her besser an der Haut anhaftet. Beim Ausziehen muss man hier erst mal einen Widerstand überwinden bevor sich da was tut. Beim POC fehlt dieser Effekt.

Insgesamt ist der POC von der Struktur her steifer und macht einen etwas "ungelenkigeren" Eindruck, aber dazu mehr in folgendem Teil.

*Umschlingung des Knies / abgedeckte Fläche:*
Die Hauptschoner der beiden Kandidaten sind in etwa gleich groß. Der POC reicht minimal weiter nach unten und hat an der Oberseite eine breite Versteifung/Schaumstoff. In der Höhe deckt er dadurch etwas besser ab, die relevanten Bereiche von der Höhe her sind aber meiner Meinung nach identisch gut abgedeckt. In der Breite gewinnt der Ion. An beiden Seiten sind hier jeweils zwei Schaumstoffelemente mit 1cm Dicke angebracht, welche bei seitlichem Kontakt schützen. Beim POC sind seitlich keine weiteren Schoner eingearbeitet. Bei beiden Schonern umschlingt der Hauptschoner das Knie optimal. Die Vorformung ist super und macht einen tollen Eindruck, vor allem im Vergleich zu meinen alten 661 Schonern.

Beim Beugen des Knies auf 90° bleibt der ION vollflächig im Kontakt mit dem Knie. Beim POC hebt die Schonerunterseite etwa 4 cm vom Schienbein ab. Das liegt mit Sicherheit am relativ hoch sitzenden unteren Band, welches den Schoner am Knie fixieren soll. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es hier bei entsprechend tiefer Haltung auf dem Bike (z.B. in Steilstücken) Staub oder Dreck unter den Schoner arbeitet. Gerade bei den aktuellen Verhältnissen halte ich das nicht für optimal, das Band sollte an den Unteren Rand verlegt werden.

*Schutzwirkung:*
Einen eigenen Sturztest kann ich natürlich nicht liefern, aber ein paar Werte aus dem Messlabor habe ich recherchiert:
Der POC kommt auf 7372 N, der ION auf 10 641 N. Beide liegen damit auf Topniveau, aber der POC ist hier ein Stück besser. Beide Schoner sind wesentlich dicker als der Schoner meines alten 661. Gefällt mir sehr gut.

Quelle:
http://www.freeride-magazine.com/test/knieprotektor-ion-kpact-im-test/a23797.html#.VcMoIKjtlBc
http://www.freeride-magazine.com/te...joint-vpd-20-im-test/a23813.html#.VcMoIajtlBc

*Tragegefühl:*
Beide Schoner tragen sich recht angenehm, aber der ION "verschwindet" wesentlich leichter vom Gefühl her als der POC. Durch die steife, wenig anschmiegsame Konstruktion drückt es stellenweise aufs Knie. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sich der Schoner mit der Zeit dem Knie besser anpasst, aber aus der Verpackung heraus gewinnt hier klar der ION.

*Fazit:*
Ich persönlich habe mich für den Ion entschieden. Der seitliche Schutz, die vermutlich geringere Neigung zum Verrutschen und die bessere Verarbeitung im Detail, wie es z.B. an der Rückseite der Fall ist überzeugen mich. Letztendlich kann das kleine Review kein eigenes Anprobieren der Schoner ersetzen, aber vielleicht hilft es bei der Entscheidungsfindung.


----------



## dragonjackson (12. August 2015)

Hallo,
ich mag auch mal kurz meine Eindrücke wiedergeben.
Ursache für den Schonerwechsel: die 661 AM sind mir beim Pipi-kleinem Aufprall (eher n Ausrutscher) vom Knie gerutscht und eine nervige Schwellung inkl. blutigem Knie hinterlassen. Nervig und unnötig!

Bestellt habe ich folgende Schoner:
Race Face - Ambush Knee D30™
ION - Protection K_Pact
POC - Joint VPD Air Knee
ION - Protection K_Lite
IXS - Slope-Series

Das Ganze soll sehr gut pedalierbar sein - für Bikepark und heftigere Abfahrten habe ich meine Dainese Knie-/Schienbeinschoner (wie ich gerade bei http://www.freeride-magazine.com/te...ektoren-im-test-2015/a23783.html#.Vct5mHiZv4y  entdecke, taugen sie wohl einen Sch...!! damit verdichtet sich der K_Pact und dazu evtl der Socken von ION, bzw. das Schienbein-Pad). Bei meiner Erfahrung muss man dazu sagen - die Größen der Hersteller varieren dermaßen, dass es schwierig ist, die passende zu bestellen. Tlw. sind beim gleichen Hersteller große Unterschiede in den Größen (ION - beide in M - einer passt, der andere nicht )

*Race Face - Ambush Knee D30™*
Hier hören sich die Tests durch die Bank gut an. Positiv ist mir aufgefallen, dass er sich anziehen lässt, ohne die Schuhe auszuziehen. Die Schutzwirkung sieht auf den ersten Blick sehr gut aus, leider nicht der Komfort.
Der Schoner ist zwar eng um die Wade und den Oberschenkel, aber es wellt sich an jeder Ecke mehrfach der tlw. dicke Stoff. Scheuerstellen vorprogrammiert - fliegt aus der engeren Wahl.

*ION - Protection K_Pact*
Auch sehr gut getestet und hier im Forum beliebt - zurecht, wie sichs rausstellen sollte. Ziemlich robust gebauter, super geschäumter und wirklich komfortabel zu tragender Schoner. Baut unter den Bestellten am meisten auf (an die unter-Hosen Fraktion). Einmal angezogen, sitzt er wirklich sehr gut - eng, aber gut. Auch ich merke gaaaanz leichten "Druck" auf der Kniescheibe... der ist aber so minimal, dass man ihn ertragen kann, bzw. bin ich mir recht sicher, den nach dem ersten einschweißeln nicht mehr zu spüren. Trägt sich allerdings auch schwitzig und "geschlossen". Der Komfort lässt ihn aber komplett vergessen, obwohl er wirklich auch gut für die härtere Gangart gut geeignet ist (wer nicht viel Wert auf Schienbeinschoner legt). Auch ist die "Kniekehlen-Aussparung" gut gelungen: in diesem Bereich wurde der "Unterstoff" weggelassen und die obere, flexible Stoffschicht gelocht. Keine Übergänge, keine Scheuerstellen - klug!

*POC - Joint VPD Air Knee*
Eine deutlich leichtere Liga, als der K_Pact! Mein Schoner kam in L, lt. Webseite sollte es passen - ist mir aber n dutterl zu groß. Da er aber ziemlich gut verarbeitet ist, überlege ich ihn in Nummer kleiner zu bestellen. Hat hinten durchgängigen, leichten Stoffbezug, welcher am qualitativsten von den getesteten scheint. Zumindest fühlt er sich sehr weich und hochwertig an. Der Schoner sitzt ziemlich schmal am Knie und lässt sich damit auch super unter den Hosen tragen. Die Schutzwirkung ist für AM und leichtere "Enduro" Touren vollkommen ausreichend - mir gefällt er. Favorit No.2

*ION - Protection K_Lite *
Mensch ION! Warum macht ihr denn bitte sowas?! Dieser Schoner ist mir in M zu schmal - der K_PACT hingegen passt perfekt! Schade, das nervt - selbst in ganz München findet sich nirgends ein Händler, der 3-4 Knieschoner Marken mit versch. Größen im Haus hat, um mal zu testen - so bleibt nur der Versandhandel - eig. mag ich solche "Zalando-Try & Buy-Bestellungen" nicht, aber hier ein Muss! Von der Verarbeitung ist er hochwertig. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass er sehr genau auf den Fuß passen muss, dann ist er wirklich für den o.g. Einsatzbereich super geeignet. Deutlich luftiger als der K_Pact, aber auch leichter gepolstert. Rückwärtig ist er nicht so schön, wie der K_Pact gelöst - das ausgeschnittene Loch und die Ränder könnten Druck- und Scheuerstellen hinterlassen. Überlege diesen, wiederum eine Nummer größer zu bestellen und testen.

*IXS - Slope-Series*
Den Schoner habe ich nirgends in den aktuellen Tests gesehen. Ist aber auch schon eine Weile auf den Markt (berichtigt mich, falls ich falsch liege). Lässt sich, trotz überstreifen recht schnell anlegen, hat unten und oben einen Silikonstreifen. Sitzt so eig. recht gut, nur durch das starre Pad drückt er (bei mir) ziemlich stark auf die Kniescheibe. Schade, sonst sieht er gut aus, an den Seiten gepolstert, Ober und Unterschenkel haben einen weiten Verstellbereich, ohne dass der Stoff Falten wirft. Der Schaumstoff unter dem Kunststoff(?)Pad fühlt sich recht dünn und hart an. Hier kann ich mir vorstellen, dass er nicht allzu viel Energie absorbiert. Geht auch zurück.

Momentan sieht es nach dem ION K_Pact aus. Der POC "Air" gefällt mir und wird eine Nummer kleiner nachbestellt, ebenso wie der ION K_Lite. Ergänze dann meinen Bericht.

Wie seht ihr das? Ich meine, dass man fast unter jedem Schoner schwitzt (ich schwitze sowieso recht schnell). Daher ist mir momentan eher mehr Schutz wichtiger, als bei gleichem Komfort, der dünnere Stoff, unter dem ich sowieso schwitze... Andererseits kenne ich mich - wenn der so "wuchtig" aussieht, wie der K_Pact zögere ich ihn für kleinere Touren ihn anzuziehen. Da würde ich mit dem POC oder dem K_Lite eher an das Tragen gewöhnt... Ich muss noch grübeln...


----------



## enno112 (13. August 2015)

Wie sieht es mit den Ion K Cap aus?
Hinten offen und sind ohne ausziehen der Schuhe anlegbar.
Demzufolge könnte man dies öfter abnehmen da nicht so umständlich...
Bin auch am überlegen mir diese anzuschaffen, da mir meine RaceFace Indy auch etwas zu eng sind.


----------



## sp00n82 (13. August 2015)

enno112 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit den Ion K Cap aus?
> Hinten offen und sind ohne ausziehen der Schuhe anlegbar.
> Demzufolge könnte man dies öfter abnehmen da nicht so umständlich...
> Bin auch am überlegen mir diese anzuschaffen, da mir meine RaceFace Indy auch etwas zu eng sind.


Also ich finde sie ziemlich bequem, aber sie sind halt auch ziemlich "mächtig", d.h. groß und etwas sperrig zu transportieren. Also ungefähr so wie normale Hartplastik-Protektoren, sie wiegen auch um die 800g (siehe weiter oben). Und bei 30+ Grad schwitzt man schon gut beim Abfahren darunter, störend fand ich das allerdings bisher nicht.

Für normale Touren sind sie etwas überdimensioniert, wobei ich sie momentan testweise am Unterrohr befestigt transportiere, das ist vom Platz her gerade noch ok bei meinem 16" Rahmen, auch wenns mit dem Marsh Guard knapp wird. Auf den Rücken geschnallt würde ich sie nicht bei jeder Tour mitnehmen wollen, allerdings auch nicht öfter an- und ausziehen wollen. Testweise bin ich damit auch schon 15km nach Hause gefahren im Flachen, da haben sie nicht groß gestört, wenn man sie etwas lockerer macht.

Schön wäre es ja, wenn die K-Pact sich auch ohne Schuhe ausziehen anlegen lassen könnten, wundert mich etwas, dass sie das nicht so umgesetzt haben.


----------



## clemsi (14. August 2015)

Ich hab seit mehreren Monaten die ION K Lite (mehrmals wöchentlich) in Gebrauch.
Anfangs hatten sie hinten in der Kniekehle an den Rändern der Aussparungen etwas gezwickt, aber mittlerweile fallen sie überhaupt nicht mehr auf. Auch meine Befürchtung, dass sie nach ein paar Ausfahrten allmählich beginnen auszuleiern, ist nicht eingetreten.
Schutzwirkung geht für mich für so einen leichten Schoner vollkommen iO - in verschiedenen Szenarien bereits getestet...

Als Vergleich:
ONeal Sinner
Tragekomfort und Schutzwirkung gut, aber die Schoner haben sich nach gut 2 Jahren Dauergebrauch an mehreren Stellen aufgelöst. Zudem ein Geruchserlebnis der besonderen Art: wenn diese mal feucht werden, werden die lebendig - ich hätte nie gedacht, dass etwas so derb stinken kann.

ION K PACT - ähnlich dem Sinner, aber noch angenehmer zu tragen. Waren damals die Alternative zum K Lite, aber für die kurze Trailtour zu viel des Guten.

POC VPD 2.0 Knee DH Short
Schutzwirkung ist super und dank der Kappe hinterlässt jeder Einschlag seine Signatur, aber der Tragekomfort lässt (in meinem Fall) zu wünschen übrig. Das Zwicken in der Kniekehle ist eigentlich ein ständiger Begleiter und wenn die Schoner (wieder wie in meinem Fall) etwas gehen und nicht mehr genau passen, leidet der Tragekomfort durch das Zuziehen des oberen Straps immens - das haben sowohl ONeal wie auch ION viel besser gelöst. POC ist daher für mich raus (die Ellbogenschoner verhalten sich ähnlich).


----------



## herbert2010 (14. August 2015)

clemsi schrieb:


> ONeal Sinner
> Tragekomfort und Schutzwirkung gut, aber die Schoner haben sich nach gut 2 Jahren Dauergebrauch an mehreren Stellen aufgelöst. Zudem ein Geruchserlebnis der besonderen Art: wenn diese mal feucht werden, werden die lebendig - ich hätte nie gedacht, dass etwas so derb stinken kann.
> 
> ).




waschen hilft


----------



## clemsi (14. August 2015)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> waschen hilft



oh, die haben nach dem (ersten) Waschen erst so richtig losgelegt ("feucht", s.o.). Ich habe sie aber noch, falls du Interesse hast (evt. an einer Reinigung)?


----------



## herbert2010 (14. August 2015)

clemsi schrieb:


> oh, die haben nach dem (ersten) Waschen erst so richtig losgelegt ("feucht", s.o.). Ich habe sie aber noch, falls du Interesse hast (evt. an einer Reinigung)?


mein frau ist die schützer bis vor kurzen 2 jahre gefahren, da gab es die Probleme nicht wie hast du gewaschen ich wasche die schützer alle in der Maschine bei 30 grad


----------



## sp00n82 (14. August 2015)

Hm, vielleicht mal in Natriumcarbonat (Soda/Waschsoda) über Nacht einlegen, das löst Fett/Schweiß eigentlich ziemlich gut, danach dürfte nichts mehr stinken. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das der Protektorenschaumstoff selbst mag, sofern man ihn nicht rausnehmen kann.


----------



## clemsi (14. August 2015)

Mit dem SAS-TEC Material gehts schon los- das aus dem Sinner zu pulen hat bei mir iwann dazu geführt, dass ein Schaum an den Rippen eingerissen ist.
Ich wasche Schoner usw generell von Hand (habe da aber auch schon viel ausprobiert: Essigessenz, Sakrotan usw), zumal sich bei vielen der Schaum nicht herausnehmen lässt. Handwäsche ist Gewiss nicht so effektiv wie mit Maschine, aber ich habe im Bekanntenkreis oft gesehen, was die Maschine mit Schonern, Schuhen und Rucksäcken (ja, werfen manche auch in die Maschine) anstellt, inbesondere mit den Nähten.

Meine Vermutung ist die, dass die Schoner nach einer der ersten Wäschen nicht schnell genug getrocknet sind. Viele haben das Problem anscheinend auch mit Schuhen, wenn diese nicht innerhalb von einem Tag trocknen (zB in der Sonne); dann aktiviert das Bakterien, die zum einen vorher still waren und durch den Waschvorgang relativ unbeeindruckt sind, wodurch die Schoner/Schuhe anschließend übler müffeln als zuvor. Da ist Gewiss auch ein Anwendungsfehler im Spiel, aber speziell die Sinner waren bei mir da schon n ganz besonderer Kandidat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (14. August 2015)

Gut möglich, ein Bad in einer Natriumcarbonat-Lauge dürften aber nur sehr wenige Bakterien überstehen, ein Grund warum es gut wirkt.


----------



## herbert2010 (14. August 2015)

also ich wasche alle Schoner mit der Maschine meine yt da geht der schaum nicht raus die onal die Sweet Protektion vom jun. auch unsere rucksäcke werden hin und wieder gewaschen bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Probleme mit den Nähten

aber das mit dem zu langsam trocken könnte sein ist mir letztes jahr bei meinem five ten pasiert die konnte ich nur mehr kübeln da hat auch die Maschine nichts mehr geholfen

lg


----------



## scratch_a (14. August 2015)

Evtl. hilft es ja auch, die Schoner mal paar Tage in die Gefriertruhe zu legen? Da sollten doch auch die Bakterien abgetötet werden?


----------



## Black-Falcon (22. August 2015)

Hi, nachdem ich hier schon länger mitlesen und einige hilfreiche Infos sammeln konnte, wollte ich auch meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mitteilen.
Getestet habe ich bisher die folgenden Knieschoner:
- Bliss ARG Minimalist (M)   (passen)
- Fox Launch Pro (L/XL)	(passen knapp)
- ION K_Pact (XL)	 (passen perfekt)
- Race Face Ambush (L)   (eher zu eng)
- Race Face Indy (L)	 (zu eng)

Falls es hilft, mein Beinumfang beträgt: Oben 46cm unten 38cm

Die _*ARG Minimalist*_ sitzen sehr angenehm, liegen allerdings seitlich nicht ganz am Kniegelenk an. Tragegefühl ist sehr luftig. Falls sie (wie bisher) nicht verrutschen sollten, wären sie die perfekten Touren-Schoner. Eine große Schutzwirkung verspreche ich mir allerdings nicht. Das Padding ist einfach zu flach um Energie wirklich aufzunehmen und langsam zu verteilen.

Die *Fox Launch Pro* sitzen gut an Oberschenkel und Wade, es fehlt allerdings an Kontakt zum Kniegelenk. Man hat immer das Gefühl, als würde noch eine Hand zwischen Kniegelenk und Schoner passen. Dadurch keine perfektes Tragegefühl. Trotz Öffnung an der Kniekehle, ziemlich warm.

Die _*ION K-Pact*_ sind angenehm zu tragen und schmiegen sich komplett an das Bein. Durch den gelochten Bereich an der Kniekehle sind sie angenehmer zu tragen, als Schoner mit einer Aussparung an dieser Stelle.

Die _*RF Ambush*_ sitzen ähnlich gut wie die K_Pact. Das Schutzpadding ist beweglicher als das der IONs oder gar der Fox-Schoner. Man kann stärker in die Hocke gehen und trotzdem kann der Knieschoner der Bewegung folgen. Dennoch drückt das Padding leicht auf die Kniescheibe. Langfristig fürht das dazu, dass man den Knieschoner nie ganz vergisst. Ein seltsames und leicht störendes Gefühl. Vom Seitenschutz würde ich ihn mit den beiden oben genannten Modellen gleichsetzen.

Die *RF Indy* sitzen zunächst sehr angenehm. Wenn man sich dann allerdings bewegt, drücken sie ähnlich wie die Ambush, auf die Kniescheibe. Durch den sehr leichten Stoff und das relativ schwere Padding, verrutschen sie auch relativ schnell. Man muss den Klettverschluss schon ordentlich spannen, damit der Schoner seinen Einsatzort nicht verlässt. Des weiteren ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Padding auf einen sehr dünnen Stoff aufgenäht wurde. Langfristig wird diese Verbindung wohl ausreißen. So ist es leider auch bei einem Test, von "Enduro-MTB", passiert.

Mein Fazit:
Leicht und luftig, dafür aber nur eine bedingte Schutzwirkung → ARG Minimalist
Gutes Tragegefühl kombiniert mit hoher Schutzwirkung, dafür allerdings recht warm → ION K_Pact

Vermutlich sage ich euch nichts neues, dachte allerdings das eine Zusammenfassung der obigen Modelle, einigen die Nachforschung ersparen könnte...


----------



## Dogart (23. August 2015)

Schwanke gerade zwischen den Ion K Pact und den K Lite.
Über den K Pact gibt es ja deutlich mehr zu lesen, als über den K Lite.
Schutz sollte der K Pact ja insbesondere an den Seiten deutlich mehr bieten. Wie schaut es bei dem Tragekompfort und Gewicht aus?
Bike Park fahre ich nicht.


----------



## dragonjackson (23. August 2015)

Der Pact schützt insg deutlich mehr, nicht nur an den Seiten. Ich fand den Pact auch angenehmer zu tragen (aber der Lite in M war mit zu klein). Der Pact ist etwas schwitziger (wobei ich unter dem Lite auch schwitzen würde, daher...)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xTr3Me (23. August 2015)

Schwitzen tut man ordentlich drunter ja. Ich habe den K_Pact jetzt einige Touren komplett angehabt und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich tendiere nur leider häufig dazu den Schoner zu weit nach oben zu ziehen. Von meinem alten Schoner bin ich es gewohnt, das er mit der Zeit nach unten rutscht. Der K_Pact macht das nicht und dann sitzt eher unbequemer. Schon blöd was man sich durch einen nicht optimal sitzenden Schoner angewöhnen kann.


----------



## scratch_a (23. August 2015)

Ich fahre jetzt seit Mai mit K-Pact...meine Touren sind zwar nur meist so um die 30-40km und bis zu 1000hm, aber dafür lass ich sie da auch komplett an und fahre auch bei Temp. über 30°C.
Die Erfahrungen hier mit dem K-Pact decken sich ganz gut mit meinen und ich bin froh, dass ich mich für diese entschieden habe 
Und wenn man weiß, wie man sie ausziehen muss, dann bekommt man sie auch wieder relativ leicht runter (oben am Bund etwas anheben und zum Knie bißl runterschieben, dann kann man sie leicht von unten ganz runterziehen)...so halten sie ja sehr sehr gut .


----------



## Dogart (23. August 2015)

Vielen Dank schon einmal für eure Eindrücke.
Wie habt ihr die Größe ermittelt. Auf der Herstellerseite stehen ja Angaben im Bezug auf die Kniescheibe. Habt ihr vom Mittelpunkt oder von der Ober- bzw Unterseite gemessen? Macht ja doch schon einen Unterschied. 
Wenn ich nämlich von der Oberseite messe, dann kommt XL raus. Meine Oberschenkel sind jetzt nicht so riesig. Und selbst bei meiner Freundin, die recht dünn ist, kommt L heraus. 
Wenn ich von der Mitte messe kommt L raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (23. August 2015)

Ich hab mir einfach mal aus Spaß M und L bestellt und in M bin ich gar nicht reingekommen. Tendenziell fallen die Schoner schon eng aus. Bei den L ist es bei mir jetzt so, dass die Klettverschlüsse der Gummibänder gerade so überlappen. Erfahrungsgemäß leiern Knieschoner die auch zum Pedalieren getragen werden stark aus. Ich kann also nur empfehlen, die Schoner tendenziell zu eng zu kaufen. Es bringt natürlich nichts, wenn die Schoner das Blut abschnüren, aber ich denke es ist klar was ich meine. Eine Möglichkeit den Oberschenkelumfang zu messen habe ich aber nicht. Bin 179cm groß und wiege 75kg, so als ganz grobe Orientierung..


----------



## scratch_a (23. August 2015)

Hab auch auf gut Glück einfach L bestellt...bin ca. 185cm, 72kg und in L passte ich auch gerade so rein, so dass der Klettverschluss gerade noch zuging. Inzwischen sind sie zwar schon bißl weiter, aber sitzen schon eher noch stramm. Aber Blut kommt durch, XL wäre wohl zu groß für mich


----------



## drobbel (23. August 2015)

Ich hätte nach Tabelle auch M haben sollen, gingen auch mit genügend Zeit und etwas Kraft einmal probeweise an, aber dann doch zurück, und jetzt bin ich mit L glücklich.


----------



## dragonjackson (23. August 2015)

Das ist wirklich ein Problem. Bei vielen Herstellern steht, ab Mitte Kniescheibe. Bei Vielen aber auch nicht. Zudem nehme ich an, stehend?! 
Weiss auch nicht, für einen 100,- Schoner... darf man schon ein wenig mehr Infos zur Größe erwarten... Man muss halt diese besch... Zalando-Einkäufe machen. Mit 4 versch Schonern in 2 Größen... Yuhuuuu...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dogart (23. August 2015)

Jo. 
Die Ion Seite ist recht bescheiden. Glaube da fehlen auch die Gewichtsangaben...
Naja werde dann wohl mal L und XL bestellen.


----------



## sp00n82 (24. August 2015)

Ich konnte jetzt mal den K_Pact testweise in M anprobieren. Während ich beim K_Pact_Select bei der Wahl zwischen S und M mich für S entschieden habe, müsste es beim K_Pact wohl (mindestens) der in M sein. Dort war er an der Wade bereits ohne Klettverschluss ohne jeglichen Spielraum, in den S wäre ich wohl erst gar nicht reinbekommen. 

Ion gibt für beide Schoner die gleiche Größenangabe an, und eigentlich wäre ich beim K_Pact_Select auch bei M gelandert, er passt mir aber in S besser. Gefühlt fällt der K_Pact aber ungefähr eine Nummer kleiner aus als der Select.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanshin (25. August 2015)

Hallo!

Ich bin blutiger Anfänger und hab mir erst vor kurzem mit MTB angefangen. Ich fahre primär Touren (30-40km) und einfache Singletrails im Wald (bis max S2 - auf der Singletrail Skala). Da ich noch nicht so risikoreich und schnell fahre, bin ich auf der suche nach leichten und bequemen Knee Pads, die trotzdem einen ausreichenden Schutz für meine Zwecke bieten. Ich habe mir zwar schon etliche Tests durchgelesen, aber schwanke immer noch zwischen den super leichten Modellen und den etwas stärker gepolsterten Versionen.

Folgende Modelle hab ich rausgesucht:

Race Face Charge Leg
Fox Launch Enduro Knee Pad
Ion K_Lite

oder:
Race Face Indy Knee
Fox Launch Pro Knee Guard
Dainese Trail Skins
Ion K_Pact

Der Ion K_Lite scheint lt. Beschreibung und Fotos ein guter Mittelweg zu sein, aber ist auch etwas teuerer.
Die Dainese machen eigentlich auch einen guten Eindruck, aber haben in Tests nicht gut abgeschnitten. Vielleicht weil diese nach Freeride oder Downhill Maßstäben getestet wurden?
Wie ist euere Meinung und gibt es vielleicht noch eine Alternative?


----------



## kreisbremser (25. August 2015)

moin,
hat jemand erfahrung mit den cube schonern? sind die womöglich bereits von anderen herstellern bekannt?

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...schoner-127347?currency=1&delivery_country=48

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...eschoner-17671?currency=1&delivery_country=48


----------



## drobbel (25. August 2015)

Mir haben sich die K-pact auf ca. 25km-Touren mit hauptsächlich Singletrails nach der Eingewöhnungszeit nicht mehr negativ bemerkbar gemacht...Man merkt schon, dass die Dinger gut wärmen, aber mich stört das nicht großartig. Aber ich kann solche Dinge auch gut ausblenden, also passt es für dich vielleicht trotzdem gar nicht... Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass die Kappen etwas am Schienbein reiben können, wenn man sehr lange in "normaler" Radfahrhaltung fährt.


----------



## Dogart (26. August 2015)

Also meine K Pact sind jetzt sind jetzt in L und XL da. 
Habe beide jetzt einfach mal circa eine halbe Stunde in der Wohnung angezogen, um einen ersten Eindruck zu bekommen.
L ist an der Wade etwas zu eng. Es drück vorne am Schienenbein und zwickt ganz leicht an der Wade. 
Bei XL ist das Halteband am Oberschenkel nicht ganz so stramm, aber den Riemen muss ich nicht übermäßig spannen, damit es hält.
Tendiere jetzt zu XL, da ich einfach etwas Angst habe, dass der sich am Schienenbein nicht so schnell weitet oder ich erstmal schmerzen bekomme.
Ansonsten echt warm, aber sonst angenehm.


----------



## fUnky_mOnkEy (28. August 2015)

Hi,
Hat vielleicht jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Knee & Shin Guard 3DF Hybrid EXT?
Danke schonmal


----------



## Dogart (31. August 2015)

Habe mich dann letztendlich für den K Pact in XL entschieden, nachdem ich je einen Schoner für Anderthalbstunden am Schreibtisch anhatte.
Der L hat ein unangenehmes Gefühl an den Schienenbeinen hinterlassen. Hoffe mal der XL leiert oben nicht zu sehr aus.
Ersten Hitzetest hat der Schoner am Sonntag bei 32 Grad überstanden. Ist schon recht warm, aber das war wohl das Maximum.
Bisher hat er mich nicht gestört.


----------



## weemanth (4. September 2015)

an alle die den Ion K_Pact haben:

ich hab ihn mir in S bestellt. wenn ich den jetzt anziehe sitzt der schon echt eng...weiten die sich noch ein bisschen wenn man die mal länger an hatte oder bleiben die recht eng? 

ich kenn es nur von meinen 661, die im laufe der zeit immer größer wurden....

lg


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (5. September 2015)

Hallo, ich habe den Thread was verfoglt und bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem Knie Schoner für All Mountain Touren von Dauer 3-4 Stunden. Der K Pact war eigentlich mein Favorit, da der aber anscheind was kleiner ausfällt, wie hier einige schreiben, wollte ich mal nachhören.

Meine Werte:
10cm über Kniescheibe ->49cm
15cm unter Kniescheibe -> ~40 cm

Die Größentabelle auf der Webseite passt mit dem 49er Wert für xl, nur bei unter der Kniescheibe sind 37cm angegeben. Deshalb fürchte ich, dass er dort dann was zu stramm sitzt. Hat jemand ungefähr die gleichen werte und kann was dazu sagen? Mit der poc Größentabelle komme ich mal gar nicht zurecht ;-(


----------



## TheGoOn (5. September 2015)

Weiss jemand ob Bliss was neues auf der EuroBike präsentiert hat?


----------



## drobbel (5. September 2015)

weemanth schrieb:


> an alle die den Ion K_Pact haben:
> 
> ich hab ihn mir in S bestellt. wenn ich den jetzt anziehe sitzt der schon echt eng...weiten die sich noch ein bisschen wenn man die mal länger an hatte oder bleiben die recht eng?
> 
> ...


Ich meine mir einzubilden, dass vor allem der obere Bund sich nach den paar Monaten, seit ich den Schoner habe, ein gutes Stück gedehnt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (5. September 2015)

Habe die ION K_Pact jetzt seit 1,5 Jahren auf Tour und im Park in Benutzung, die Größenangaben auf der homepage kamen bei mir ganz gut hin, obwohl ich mich anfangs gewundert hatte, dass ich tatsächlich XL (auch am Ellenbogen) brauche. Passt aber perfekt und auch nach anderthalb Jahren Dauereinsatz ist noch nichts kaputt oder ausgeleiert. Waschen in der Maschine ist kein Problem, die Schoner sind im Sommer schon ziemlich warm, also nach 'ner Weile fangen sie auch irgendwann an zu riechen... Ich würde sie jedenfalls wieder kaufen.


----------



## Dakeyras (6. September 2015)

Nordschleifeb1 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe den Thread was verfoglt und bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem Knie Schoner für All Mountain Touren von Dauer 3-4 Stunden. Der K Pact war eigentlich mein Favorit, da der aber anscheind was kleiner ausfällt, wie hier einige schreiben, wollte ich mal nachhören.
> 
> Meine Werte:
> 10cm über Kniescheibe ->49cm
> ...



Hatte auch mit den Ion Schonern geliebäugelt, aber mit 51 und 43 cm bin ich da wohl größenmäßig raus. Schade, den K Lite Zip hätte ich interessant gefunden... 

Werde mich wohl mal bei Poc umschauen. Die XL stehen zwar nicht in der Größentabelle, aber wenn ich mir die Angaben der L anschaue, sollte das passen. 

Die Bluegrass Wapiti sehen auch interessant aus, aber scheinen noch nirgends verfügbar zu sein. Größenangaben findet man erst recht nicht... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (6. September 2015)

Bin momentan zwischen den POC und den Oneal Sinner am schwanken. Fahre eher Touren und weniger DH, deswegen brauche ich einen der bei langer Fahrt auch beim pedailiieren bequem ist. Werde wohl morgen die Oneal Sinner mal im Geschäft anprobieren und das Gesamtpaket inkl Ellbogenschoner holen falls das einigermaßen passt. Bisher habe ich allerdings davon hier noch nicht so viel gelesen wie es da mit Langzeit Erfahrungen aussieht.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. September 2015)

Hat jemand von euch das ION S Pad zum K_Pact? Wie wird das S Pad am K_Pact befestigt?  Ein  Bild dazu wäre super..


----------



## hulster (8. September 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch das ION S Pad zum K_Pact? Wie wird das S Pad am K_Pact befestigt?  Ein  Bild dazu wäre super..



Kein Bild. Wird an den unteren Klettverschluss gepappt. Selbst hat er dann wieder nen Flauschband drauf, damit man wieder normal das Band zumachen kann. Ist ein bisschen knubbelig, aber funktioniert gut. Allemal besser als die K_Cap Select. Die sind Monsterteile und sitzen auch nicht so gut.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. September 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Kein Bild. Wird an den unteren Klettverschluss gepappt. Selbst hat er dann wieder nen Flauschband drauf, damit man wieder normal das Band zumachen kann. Ist ein bisschen knubbelig, aber funktioniert gut. Allemal besser als die K_Cap Select. Die sind Monsterteile und sitzen auch nicht so gut.


Alles klar. Mir geht es nur um zusätzlichen Schutz, wenn es mal in den Park geht. Danke für die Info


----------



## michi220573 (21. September 2015)

Servus,

ich hab kürzlich Knieprotektoren von 661 probiert. In XL sind die beim Hochziehen über die Wade schon fast eingerissen. Gibt es Protektoren für richtig stramme Waderln? Oder gar welche, in die man nicht hinein schlüpft, sondern die man um das Knie wickeln kann, die also an der Rückseite offen sind?


----------



## dragonjackson (21. September 2015)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hab kürzlich Knieprotektoren von 661 probiert. In XL sind die beim Hochziehen über die Wade schon fast eingerissen. Gibt es Protektoren für richtig stramme Waderln? Oder gar welche, in die man nicht hinein schlüpft, sondern die man um das Knie wickeln kann, die also an der Rückseite offen sind?


Z.B. RaceFace - aber einige Posts über dir steht genug darüber.


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (21. September 2015)

Bin günstig an POC Protektor Joint PVD 2.0 Knee gekommen und muss sagen, dass ich die echt mag nach paar Touren. Beim anziehen noch etwas steif werden diese mit der Wärme weich und man kann sie selbst bei langen Pedailieren anlassen und sie rutschen bei mir absolut kein Stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (3. Februar 2016)

Bei mir messe ich:
Ab Mitte Kniescheibe 10cm oben 40 und 15cm unten 37

M 39 33
L 44 35

Was passt denn da jetzt von Ion? Und warum sind die Waden so dünn?


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Februar 2016)

Mit 39/33 konnte ich beim K_Pact_Select zwischen S und M wählen, beim K_Pact dagegen hätte es nicht kleiner als M sein dürfen.


----------



## anderson (3. Februar 2016)

Die große Differenz zwischen Ober- und Unterschenkel wundert mich. Ich habe nicht Mitte Knie, sondern jeweils oberhalb und unterhalb gemessen. Dadurch dürfte die Differenz aber eher noch ungünstiger werden... Bei mir gab es keine große Differenz zur Tabelle.

Ich würde aber ohnehin empfehlen, die Schoner anzuprobieren. Danach wirst du wissen, was du brauchst. Bei mir lag den Protektoren eine Sizechart bei, die sich von der auf der HP deutlich unterschieden hat.


----------



## xrated (3. Februar 2016)

Habe jetzt mal 2x K_Cap in kurz M/L bestellt. Laut den Bildern sind die jetzt hinten mehr offen (bessere Belüftung) und SAS-Tec mit Hardcap vorn drauf finde ich schon nicht schlecht. Seitlicher Schutz dürfte bei den K_Pact wohl besser sein.


----------



## xrated (5. Februar 2016)

Also sitzen tun die K_Cap eigentlich ganz gut, ist aber nicht wie oben auf dem Foto sondern hinten geschlossen. Wahrscheinlich weil Restposten.
Das die recht schwer sind kommt mir auch so vor.
Es drückt nur ein bißchen wenn man das Bein komplett durchstreckt aber so fährt man ja nicht.
Ansonsten merkt man nicht viel. Liegt wohl auch daran das der Sastec Schaum bei ausgestrecktem Bein keinen Kontakt mit dem Knie hat weil es gefühlt 2cm weit absteht.
Was mich aber am meisten stört das der Sastec Schaum soweit vorne absteht und dadurch gerade mal die Kniescheibe abgedeckt wird wenn das Bein ausgestreckt ist. Da würde mich interessieren ob das bei den POC VPD besser ist.
Der K_Pact mit Kappe vorne dran wäre wahrscheinlich die bessere Lösung als der K_Cap.
Und zwischen M und L gibts an der Wade keinen spürbaren Unterschied, nur saß der L am Oberschenkel zu locker. Den M könnte man auch noch weiter zuziehen.
Das man den ohne Schuhe ausziehen dranmachen kann ist zwar ganz nett aber der fehlende seitliche Schutz ist eigentlich ein K.O. Kriterium.
Verbaut ist der hier: http://www.sas-tec.de/protektoren/knie-protektoren/sc-142-prestige/


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Februar 2016)

xrated schrieb:


> Also sitzen tun die K_Cap eigentlich ganz gut, ist aber nicht wie oben auf dem Foto sondern hinten geschlossen. Wahrscheinlich weil Restposten.



Die K_Cap sind hinten eigentlich immer offen, nur die K_Pact sind geschlossen. Allerdings tauchen die K_Cap gar nicht mehr auf der Ion Seite auf, egal ob kurz oder lang (Select). Da gibts nur noch die Übersichtsseite, wo dann die Links zu den Details auf eine 404 weiterleiten. Das sind dann auch die mit der Plastikkappe vorne, die K_Pact haben das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (5. Februar 2016)

Ne anders. Mit "offen" meine ich das hinten keine Haut frei liegt so wie auf dem Foto oben. Die sehen so aus:
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/74373
Werden vermutlich wieder zurück gehen wenn es andere gibt wo Sastec das Knie besser umschließt.


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Februar 2016)

Ah. Hab mal schnell bei meinen K_Cap_Select nachgeschaut, die haben auch ein Mesh hinten über der Kniekehle. Scheint also die Regel zu sein, wahrscheinlich wurden die Produktfotos vor dem finalen Design gemacht.


----------



## xrated (5. Februar 2016)

Bei den K_Pact scheint das Hauptpad schon wesentlich mehr abzudecken





Bei den POC sieht mans leider nicht aber das Pad etwas größer zu sein:




Hier nochmal das vom ION





Die Wahl ist jetzt K_Pact oder POC VPD 2.0 DH


----------



## FastFabi93 (5. Februar 2016)

Ich kann die K_Pact nur empfehlen. Super bequem (kann man beim Uphill problemlos anbehalten), guter seitlicher Schutz. Wer schon mal seitlich auf Schotter weggerutscht ist, weiß was ich meine  
Zur Belüftung im Sommer kann ich nichts sagen, da ich sie erst seit letzten Herbst fahre. Dafür auf 90 % aller Touren, auch im Flachland, wo man eigentlich keine bräuchte.

Zur Größe: Ich kann nur empfehlen gründlich zu messen, und im Zweifelsfall zwei Größen zu bestellen. Bei mir ist es letztlich ein "M" geworden, der "L" saß mir einfach zu locker, bzw. zu weit weg von der Kniescheibe (stört beim Pedalieren).


----------



## drobbel (5. Februar 2016)

Kann mich da Fabi nur anschließen. Bin sie auch einen Sommer durchgehend gefahren. Sie halten im Winter gut warm, und dementsprechend nass werden sie im Sommer, aber was solls...  Nachdem ich auch erst L bestellt hatte, ist es bei mir auch M geworden, bei mir wars am Oberschenkel zu locker. Für die K-Pact gibts außerdem noch Schienbeinpads zum Ankleben. Auch mit denen bin ich ohne Probleme mehrstündige Touren gefahren


----------



## FastFabi93 (6. Februar 2016)

drobbel schrieb:


> Für die K-Pact gibts außerdem noch Schienbeinpads zum Ankleben. Auch mit denen bin ich ohne Probleme mehrstündige Touren gefahren



Hast du dazu mal nen Link, kann ich mir grade irgendwie nicht vorstellen


----------



## sp00n82 (6. Februar 2016)

Nennt sich S_Pad.
http://www.ion-products.com/bike/men/protection/s-pad/


----------



## Trailst4R (6. Februar 2016)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den KG 5450 Shock Doctor Knee Shin Guard von Troy Lee? Suche eigentlich nach etwas ohne Klett, da ich mit 661 hier ziemlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe.


----------



## xrated (6. Februar 2016)

Stimmen die Größen bei POC ? Da bräuchte ich mit 40cm Oberschenkel sogar S.


----------



## xrated (17. Februar 2016)

Also der POC DH sitzt unbequemer (kurze Version), man fühlt sich etwas mehr eingeschränkt in der Bewegung.
Es drückt am Ende beim Schienbein und auch in der Kniekehle.
Vielleicht liege ich ja genau zwischen M und L aber mit 1,76m, 75kg bin ich eigentlich gar nicht so riesig.
Gewichtsunterschied zum K_Cap liegt bei nur 5g.
Luftiger ist der POC auch nicht.
Und seitlich hat man beim POC auch nur 1cm mehr Schaum, also kaum der Rede Wert.
Man muss halt beim ION die Bänder seitlich anziehen damit das Polster näher ans Knie kommt.
Der POC ist recht steif gebaut, würde vermuten das der beim Sturz etwas robuster ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knogi (17. Februar 2016)

xrated schrieb:


> Vielleicht liege ich ja genau zwischen M und L aber mit 1,76m, 75kg bin ich eigentlich gar nicht so riesig.


Bin 1,70 bei ca. 70kg und fahr die POC Joint VPD 2.0 Knee in Größe L - hat also meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt mit der Größe zu tun.


----------



## xrated (17. Februar 2016)

krass, was machen dann Leute mit 1,90. Geht ja nur bis L.


----------



## drobbel (17. Februar 2016)

Dicke Knie haben doch nix mit der Körpergröße zu tun...


----------



## xrated (17. Februar 2016)

Hab ich eigentlich nicht. Laut der Größentabelle von POC sollte am Oberschenkel sogar S passen, die sind also eher schmal aber meine Waden sind etwas größer.
Schätze mal das der Schoner ohne Hartplatte wesentlich bequemer sitzt und würde man hinten ein Loch machen, wäre es da auch nicht so unbequem.


----------



## zwehni (18. Februar 2016)

Also die POC haben mich null umgehauen. 

Nach einer SAison auf den 661 Rage bin ich jetzt seit Frührjahr 2015 bei den ION K-Lite.
Sitzen wirklich gut und die Slikonstreifen an der innenseite verhindern das sie rutschen. auch bei längeren touren sehr angenehm. 

Man sollte sie allerdings regelmäßig waschen ... sonst stinkts 

http://www.inside-mtb.de/produkte/tests/ion-k-lite-im-test-harte-schale-weicher-kern/


----------



## xrated (18. Februar 2016)

Hat der K_Pact auch so eine Hartschale oben drauf?


----------



## zwehni (18. Februar 2016)

xrated schrieb:


> Hat der K_Pact auch so eine Hartschale oben drauf?


Über dem Stoff oder drunter?


----------



## scratch_a (18. Februar 2016)

Weder noch.


----------



## zwehni (18. Februar 2016)

Ah verwechselt mit dem K-Cap evo
der hat aussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (18. Februar 2016)

Aber sonst gibts keine anderen Schoner mit Sas-tec + Hartschale oder?


----------



## zwehni (18. Februar 2016)

meines wissens: negativ.


----------



## thetom82 (7. März 2016)

ich geh mal ein paar Schutzklassen nach unten:

Was haltet Ihr von dem Alpinestars Paragon Knieprotektor?

http://www.alpinestars.com/paragon-knee-guard-15#.Vt1yJfnhBQI

Ich suche einen Knieprotektor für die Hausrunde - Schwerpunkt: nicht störend

Etwas Schutz sollte er aber auch noch bieten und wenn möglich auch auf der Knieinnenseite gepolstert sein (leider sucht mein Knie immer nach dem Oberrohr und ich habe alleine davon schon ordentliche blaue Flecken).

Ich bin für alles offen....


----------



## chost (21. März 2016)

da das frühjahr und der sommer näher rücken bin ich auf der suche nach leichten und luftigen schützern,fahre zur zeit sinner oneal und hätte gern etwas luftigeres für warme tage.

mfg


----------



## TheGoOn (22. März 2016)

Schau dir die von Bliss an! Leicht, luftig, guter Schutz, leider teuer


----------



## chost (24. März 2016)

danke,hast du noch einen tipp?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGoOn (24. März 2016)

Nö. Fahr sie jetzt bald die dritte Saison. Keine naht aufgerissen, keine Löcher oder sonstige Abnutzungserscheinungen. Bei Stürzen hatte ich nie Probleme an den Knien. Außer leichte Schürfwunden an der Seite. Waren aber eher harmlos. Einziges Manko sie verrutschen etwas und man muss sie ab und an zurecht ziehen.


----------



## Black-Falcon (25. März 2016)

Kann ich auch bestätigen: Die ARG Minimalist sind sehr angenehm zu tragen! Spürst sie nach kurzer Zeit kaum noch, aber sie verrutschen wenn man schwitzt.
Außerdem ist die Schutzwirkung eher gering. Problem ist, dass das Padding die Energie kaum aufnehmen kann und direkt an die Kniescheibe "durchreicht"...
Da man sie allerdings gut verstauen kann, sind sie eine gute Alternative für leichte Single-Trails.


----------



## chost (25. März 2016)

verrutschen geht nicht,soll schon mal etwas grobes abkönnen also sind die arg minimalist raus,weiter bitte.

mfg


----------



## kreisbremser (25. März 2016)

ich hab rf ambush. beim Laufen Stören sie auf Dauer etwas, weil das Knie nicht mehr ganz durchgedrückt wird. auf, radl optimal. im Sommer geht es sowieso nie ohne schwitz


----------



## Roedler (25. März 2016)

Möchte mir entweder die IXS Assault Knie oder die O´neal Park FR Knie protektoren zulegen. Benutzung ist Abfahrtorientiert in steinigem Gelände,
Gibt es zu diesen Protektoren irgend welche negativen Erfahrungen. Sind die etwa gleichwertig? 


http://thumbs.ebaystatic.com/images/m/md8ddjW6GU3u9HUN1eLLMYA/s-l225.jpg

http://gzhls.at/p/1009838.jpg

Vielleicht kann jemand was vergleichendes zutragen? Danke


----------



## xrated (25. März 2016)

Hartschoner sind so 1990. 
Die schützen zwar vor was spitzen aber nur wenn sie nicht grade verrutschen. Ausserdem helfen die null gegen Stoßbelastung, das geht einfach ungefiltert durch.
Am besten ist einfach ein Schaum wie SAS-tec mit Hardcap vor der Kniescheibe.


----------



## kreisbremser (25. März 2016)

na ja, ungefiltert nicht ganz. Wird schon auf eine große Fläche verteilt.


----------



## xrated (25. März 2016)

guck dir Tests an


----------



## chost (31. März 2016)

o'neal junction lite, auch hier die frage, fährt die schon wer und kann berichten?

mfg


----------



## thetom82 (4. April 2016)

Könnt Ihr mir mal eben helfen?

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir die ION k-Lite zu kaufen.
Worin genau besteht der Unterschied zu den ION k-Pakt? Nur in den Klettverschlussgurten oder ist da noch mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (4. April 2016)

Eher weniger :-D
Schau dir die beiden doch mal an - ich meine, das sieht man relativ schnell, dass das eine n leichter tourenschoner ist, dass andere schon mehr richtung park geht (wenn auch keine hartschale/schienbeinschützer).

Ich habe den k-pact nicht, hatte aber mal die oneal sinner und wenn ich die k-apcts von meinen bekannten ansehe, denke ich, dass die in der gleiche liga spielen/fahren wie die sinner: angenehm zu tragen, gute schutzwirkung (auch seitlich), etwas warm im sommer, leiern nach 1-2 Jahren gerne mal gut aus und können bei falscher/fehlender Pflege relativ schnell brutalst müffeln.

Der k-lite (den habe ich seit gut einem jahr) hat keine klett, weniger schutzwirkung, ist angenehmer zu tragen (hat am anfang etwas gezwickt), leichter und ist geruchstechnisch relativ unscheinbar. Zwar halten die silikonstraps den meistens an der richtigen stelle, aber im fehlen halt straps zum festziehen (weswegen es ua. mittlerweile wohl auch die Zip version gibt). Aber auch mit den k-lite hatte ich schon gute einschläge, wo die schutzwirkung ausreichend war (kein steinfeld).

Wenn du nur ein paar schoner für alles willst (was auch immer alles ist ...), nimm die k-pact. wenn du schon heavy duty park kniepanzer hast, schau dir die lite genauer an (oder alternativen) - mein tipp am rande.


----------



## Florent29 (4. April 2016)

thetom82 schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr mir mal eben helfen?
> 
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir die ION k-Lite zu kaufen.
> Worin genau besteht der Unterschied zu den ION k-Pakt? Nur in den Klettverschlussgurten oder ist da noch mehr?



Ich habe die K-Pac...das sind schon massive Dinger, mit zusätzlichen Pads an der Seite und so.

Die K-Lite haben das nicht und einen dünneren Hauptprotektor, aber dafür eine leichte hartschale über dem eigentlichen Softprotektor. Vergleichbar zB mit den Troy Lee KGS https://www.troyleedesigns.com/products/52700320


----------



## thetom82 (4. April 2016)

Danke euch beiden, dann scheine ich mit den K-Lite richtig zu liegen.
Mir geht es eher um einen Basisschutz für die Hometrails und nicht um Stürze im Park etc.


----------



## Florent29 (4. April 2016)

thetom82 schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden, dann scheine ich mit den K-Lite richtig zu liegen.
> Mir geht es eher um einen Basisschutz für die Hometrails und nicht um Stürze im Park etc.



Dann liegst du damit richtig. Die stören echt kaum. Wenn sie nicht passen sollten, probier mal die Troy Lee. Die sind von der Machart her identisch.


----------



## eLLWeeBee (4. April 2016)

Hatte mir jetzt die Ion K_lite in XL und L, sowie die POC Joint VPD 2.0 auch in L und XL bestellt. 

Meine Maße sind 10cm über Knie 48cm und 15 cm drunter 39cm.
Fahrprofil AM Touren 30-50 km, 600-1000 hm. 

Die POC saßen in Größe L perfekt und absolut bombenfest. Auch ist die schutzwirkung gefühlt doppelt so hoch wie bei den K_lite. Das war aber gleichzeitig auch ihr  Nachteil, denn sie waren mir für meinen Einsatzbereich einfach zu Overkill.  Man merkt sie schon beim pedalieren und sie sind sehr warm. 

Die K_lite waren mir in XL zu groß. In L saßen sie an der Wade perfekt, aber am  Oberschenkel waren sie auch zu locker. Bei der kurzen Probefahrt sind sie  am Oberschenkel immer runter gerutscht. 
Dafür waren sie von der schutzwirkung und Komfort genau das was ich suche. Beim pedalieren kaum zu merken und auch nicht so klobig. 

Überlege jetzt die K_lite Zip in Größe L zu holen, in der Hoffnung das ich da noch ein wenig mit den klettbändern  arbeiten kann. Hat da jemand Erfahrung?
Denke dass mir die Größe M zu eng sein wird.


----------



## clemsi (4. April 2016)

dann lieber downsizing. probier die M Lite ma; vllt fallen die zip aber au ein kleines bißchen anders aus von der größe- könnten also durchaus ne gute alternative sein (man muss halt die farben mögen...)


----------



## eLLWeeBee (5. April 2016)

Hab mir die k_lite jetzt nochmals in M bestellt und dazu die IXS Flow in L. 

Mal schauen wie das taugt.


----------



## badbandit (5. April 2016)

ich hatte auch die flow in L und die k_lite zip in L zum testen. die flow passten super, die k_lite zip waren zu groß, so dass ich sie gegen M getauscht habe. in M passten sie super und am ende habe ich mich auch für die k_lite entschieden.
die flow haben mir aber auch sehr gut gefallen. mit den k_lite hatte ich das etwas bessere gefühl, da sie noch eine harte schale haben. die zip-variante habe ich wegen der oberen klettverschlüsse gewählt - dass man sie trotz schuhen anziehen kann ist auch eine feine sache. spüren tue ich die k_lite praktisch gar nicht und stören tun sie überhaupt nicht.

bei deinen beiden testmodellen ist sicherlich das richtige dabei.


----------



## S-H-A (5. April 2016)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Hab mir die k_lite jetzt nochmals in M bestellt und dazu die IXS Flow in L.
> 
> Mal schauen wie das taugt.


Ich bin super zufrieden mit den Flow. Vor allem ist der Schutz besser als ich erwartet habe. Am WE mal ausprobiert:-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLLWeeBee (6. April 2016)

Es sind schlussendlich die IXS Flow in Größe L geworden. 

Bin heute nochmal mit den POC, den K_Lite und den Flow die Straße und einige Treppen rauf und runter gefahren. 

Die POC sind geil, vermitteln sehr viel Sicherheit, wirken halt massiv und sitzen bombenfest. 
Dafür merke ich sie bei treten und sind mir für meinen Einsatzbereich zu schwer. 

Die K_Lite haben in M endlich gepasst ohne zu rutschen. Sie sind schön leicht und komfortabel zu tragen. Vom Schutz her wirkt die Kappe etwas stabiler als die der Flow. Leider schubbbeln sie mir beim treten übers Knie. Könnte mir vorstellen das es dort bei längeren Touren zu schmerzen kommt. 
Passen einfach nicht auf meinen Körper. 

Die Flow merke ich so gut wie nicht. Schön leicht und sitzen da wo sie sollen. Von der schutzwirkung gefühlt am labilsten, aber wohl ausreichend für meine Ansprüche. 
Für den Park sollte man eh was anders benutzen.


----------



## Max141111 (10. April 2016)

Nabend,

ich fahre derzeit die 661 Evo bergauf und bergab bei AM/Enduro Touren und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden. Nun möchte ich allerdings zusätzlich noch meine "Schienbeine schonen" und suche eine Komplettlösung die nicht mehr aufträgt und gut pedalierbar sind.

Die 661 Rage sind wahrscheinlich zu dick. Trifft das auch für die Fuse Echo 75/100 und ION K_Pact_Select zu?
Sonstige Alternativen ala 661Evo mit Schienbeinschutz?


----------



## drobbel (10. April 2016)

Sind die 661 viel dünner als die normalen k-pact? für die gibts ja noch Schienbeinpads zum anheften, die bin ich im Herbst/Winter gefahren, um mich mit der kurzen Hose etwas vor Fahrtwind und kaltem Schlamm zu schützen und fand dass sich die Pads ganz angenehm treten ließen...


----------



## Max141111 (11. April 2016)

Weiß ich auch nicht genau, ich denke ich bestelle sie mal. Auf den Bildern sehen Sie nicht dicker aus, kann aber täuschen...


----------



## TheGoOn (11. April 2016)

chost schrieb:


> verrutschen geht nicht,soll schon mal etwas grobes abkönnen also sind die arg minimalist raus,weiter bitte.
> 
> mfg



Sie verrutschen beim Pedalieren 
Bevor es in den Trail reingeht kurz zurecht ziehen ( macht man sicherlicherlich auch bei anderen Schonern) und ab gehts. 
ich bin wirklich häufig gestürzt. Auf Steinen, auf Kies, auf Wurzeln, gegen nen Baum, in den Schlamm und was weiß ich noch 
Hatte wirklich noch nie Knieschmerzen nach nem Sturz. 

Entweder hatte ich immer Glück und bin nie auf das Knie gestürzt oder sie machen einfach einen super Job.


----------



## sp00n82 (11. April 2016)

Ich hatte die Minimalist als Armschützer. Waren schon relativ rutschig, und haben zwar Schläge auch abgepuffert, aber kein Vergleich gegen welche D3o/SAStec Schaum. Hatte auch mal ne Beule am Ellbogen, wo er da nicht verrutscht war. Ohne die Minimalist wäre das wahrscheinlich weitaus übler ausgegangen, aber ist halt auch trotzdem noch ganz gut was durchgekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (12. April 2016)

Morgen zusammen,

ich habe für mich und meinen Sohn vor ca. 2 Jahren die O´Neal Sinner gekauft. Bei beiden von uns fangen die Dinger aber immer zu rutschen an. Ich schätze, dass ich für mich sowieso eine Größe zu groß gewählt habe, da ich das ober Klettband fast komplett zuziehen muss. Letztes Jahr hat´s mir den Sinner bei einer Wiesenkurve, als ich mich ein wenig zu tief in die Kurve gelegt habe, bei Bodenkontakt verdreht und mir hat´s richtig schön die Haut verbrannt. Daher möchte ich die Sinner jetzt eigentlich ersetzen. 

Nach Netzrecherche und durchforsten des Fadens hier, kristallisiert sich immer mehr der K_pact heraus. Auf unseren Hometrails auf der schwäbischen Alb fahren wir ohne Protektoren. Im Vinschgau und in Finale haben wir die Protektoren immer dabei, so 2-3 x im Jahr geht es auch mal in den Bikepark. Geschwitzt habe ich unter den Sinner auch immer relativ starkt, also dürfte das kein Argument gegen die K_pact sein. Wäre der K_pact das richtige für unser Einsatzgebiet?

Könnt ihr mir noch einen einigermaßen vernünftigen und leichten Ellenbogenprotektor empfehlen? Da findet sich recht wenig brauchbares an Berichten. Einsatzbereich wie oben. Ich hätte jetzt mal den IXS Carve in´s Auge gefasst. Aktuell fahren wir mit billigeren 661 mit einer recht harten Schale, die sich dem Ellenbogen auch überhaupt nicht anpasst, und spätestens nach der zweiten Abfahrt an den Handgelenken hängt. Der Ion E_pact scheidet eigentlich durch die Form aus (ab und zu fährst du ja auch mit nicht angewinkelten Armen).


----------



## static (12. April 2016)

Ich fahre auch O'Neal Sinner und habe gerade die K_Pact (und K_Lite Zip) zum Anprobieren da.
Der K_Pact ist mit dem Sinner schon sehr gut vergleichbar. Sind beides recht massive Protektoren mit zusätzlichen Seitenpolstern. Der K_Pact kommt mir deutlich leichter und flexibler am Bein vor als der Sinner.
Was mir aber bei allen ION-Knieprotektoren (K_Lite, K_Pact, K_Cap) aufgefallen ist: Die Protektorplatte sitz sehr weit von der Kniescheibe entfernt. Bei einem Einschlag direkt von vorne auf's Knie mag das egal sein. Wenn der Aufprall aber nur minimal von der Seite erfolgt, dreht sich der ganze Einsatz weg und das Knie ist wieder vollkommen ungeschützt.
Beim Sinner "umschließt" der Protektor das ganze Knie und sitz wesentlich satter. Da verdreht sich gar nichts, egal in welchem Winkel der Aufprall einwirkt.
Deshalb sind die ION-Teile bei mir wieder alle aus dem Rennen, obwohl ich die Materialauswahl und Verarbeitung großartig finde. Aber ich traue denen nicht zu mich zu schützen :-(


----------



## chost (12. April 2016)

habe mir dann mal die o'neal junction lite gekauft und muss sagen nicht schlecht die teile

mfg


----------



## herbert2010 (12. April 2016)

https://www.yt-industries.com/products/soft-goods/protection/ bin ich fast 2 jahre gefahren sehr fein zu tragen und super Schutzwirkung


jetzt nach dem sie sich schön langsam begonnen haben sich aufzulösen, bin ich auf die http://www.pocsports.com/en/product/1794/joint-vpd-2-0-knee umgestiegen, sind genau so gut zu tragen und auch hier ist die Schutzwirkung super

 Ellenbogenprotektor trage ich noch immer die YT..

lg


----------



## drobbel (12. April 2016)

Ich werde die Woche mal die Sinner-Ellbogenschoner probieren. Irgendwie findet man ja bei den Ellbogenschonern immer viel weniger Infos, was für Protektorschäume drin sind Die Sinner scheinen zumindest SAS-TEC-Material zh enthalten. Vor verrutschen hab ich auch schon Angst bei meinen Spaghetti-Oberarmen...


----------



## Mekkra (22. April 2016)

Wie lange halten bei euch die Knieschoner eigtl so? Habe mir vor knapp einem Jahr welche von POC gekauft und bin echt enttäuscht was die Qualität angeht. Der Stoff ist so ausgeleiert das das Pad locker sitzt. Außerdem wirft er in der Kniekehle mittlerweile derartige Falten das die Haut extrem aufgescheuert wird und ich nun offene Wunden in beiden Kniekehlen habe. Gut, die Dinger wurden fast jeden Tag gefahren, aber für 90 Ölis erwarte ich ehrlich gesagt mehr.

Oder ist dieser Verschleiß normal?


----------



## herbert2010 (22. April 2016)

also länger als 1 jahr haben bei mir noch keine gehalten....


----------



## TheGoOn (22. April 2016)

Das Enduro Mag hat gerade einen neuen Artikel mit einen Test mit 14 Knieschonern veröffentlicht. Sicher für manche sehr hilfreich.

Meine Bliss halten jetzt schon 2 Jahre Jahre. Kein Riss, keine Näheauf, keine Löcher, nichts.

(Ok, ich muss aufhören die Dinger so zu loben  )


----------



## eLLWeeBee (22. April 2016)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Das Enduro Mag hat gerade einen neuen Artikel mit einen Test mit 14 Knieschonern veröffentlicht. Sicher für manche sehr hilfreich.



Bestätigt mich in meiner Wahl!


----------



## An der Alb (22. April 2016)

Hehe, scheinbar alles richtig gemacht  Und sogar festgestellt, dass es in Kirchheim/Teck einen Laden gibt, der ION verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (22. April 2016)

Schade, dass keine G-Form im Test waren. Die hätten mich im Vergleich zu den 661 Recon interessiert. Ansonsten bin ich bisher mit den Scott mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## xrated (23. April 2016)

static schrieb:


> Was mir aber bei allen ION-Knieprotektoren (K_Lite, K_Pact, K_Cap) aufgefallen ist: Die Protektorplatte sitz sehr weit von der Kniescheibe entfernt.



bei den K_Cap kann man den Schaum mit Strap näher ans Knie bringen, ist dann vielleicht 1cm weiter weg als bei POC VPD


----------



## Robmosh (30. April 2016)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach Knie-Protektoren. Fahre im allgemeinen AM bis Enduro und auch ein paar mal im Jahr in Parks und Trailparks. Haben um die Ecke auch einen Downhill Park der in Zukunft öfter mal besucht werden soll.
Bei dem Einsatzgebiet mit Touren von 20-40km und 500-1000hm möchte ich mir jetzt einen Satz holen.
Möchte die anziehen und dann vergessen am besten.
Wollte mir jetzt den k_pact bestellen, da ich denke das er sich für den Mischung am besten eignet. Kann mir da jemand sonst noch andere Modelle raten?

Kann mir jemand was zum RaceFace Ambush sagen?


----------



## Dogart (30. April 2016)

Finde den k-pact super.
Gerade weil er nicht direkt auf der Kniescheibe aufliegt scheuert dort nichts.


----------



## drobbel (30. April 2016)

Anziehen und vergessen, da biste beim K-Pact nicht verkehrt. Auch nach gemütlichen 4-5-Stundentouren keine Scheuerstellen oder sonstwas. Und du kannst ihn für den Bikepark um die Schienbeinpads ergänzen. Die taugen auch im Herbst/Winter als Ersatz für Leggins oder wie sich das nennt, was der moderne Mann von heute da immer enganliegendes trägt...


----------



## Xyz79 (30. April 2016)

Die k-pact sind wirklich super angenehm zu tragen. Stören mich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## mot.2901 (8. Mai 2016)

Hat einer von euch den Vergleich zwischen dem Endura Singletrack Kieschoner und dem Race Face Ambush?

Ich suche einen Knieschützer der ohne Schuhe aus zu ziehen benutzt werden kann.
Bisher fahre ich ohne.Aber aktuell gerade mal wieder das Knie aufgeschlagenDanach denke ich immer darüber nach
Oder sonst einen der leicht und nicht so schwitzig ist?


----------



## Yeti666 (8. Mai 2016)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Hehe, scheinbar alles richtig gemacht  Und sogar festgestellt, dass es in Kirchheim/Teck einen Laden gibt, der ION verkauft



Welcher Laden ist das in Kirchheim Teck ?


----------



## An der Alb (8. Mai 2016)

Team Sportif in der Dettinger Straße. Ist eigentlich ein Boarder Laden, hat aber auch ION und z. B. Evoc. 

Habe ihm schon gesagt, dass er mal Werbung für das Bike-Zeug machen sollte. Bin auch nur über die ION-Seite auf ihn gekommen, da er dort als Händler gelistet ist. 

Preislich kannst du mit ihm reden. Für mich hatte es den Vorteil, dass ich verschiedene Größen  probieren konnte und für mich und den Junior je einen Satz Knie- und Ellenbogen-Protektoren gekauft habe. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Talpatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riotact (10. Mai 2016)

mot.2901 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch den Vergleich zwischen dem Endura Singletrack Kieschoner und dem Race Face Ambush?



Hatte mir vor einigen Monaten beide bestellt und mich dann nach dem anprobieren trotz des fast doppelten Preises für den Raceface entscheiden. Wirkte einfach wesentlich hochwertiger und bietet vor allem mehr Schutz als der Endura (deckt vor allem die seitlichen Bereiche wesentlich besser ab, sitzt deutlich besser aufgrund des flexibleren Materials das sich gut an den Fuß fügt,...). Bin nun schon zahlreiche Touren damit unterwegs gewesen und sehr begeistert von dem Teil. Sitzt perfekt, schützt perfekt, ist relativ leicht und nicht zuuuu warm. Einzig das anziehen dauert aufgrund der vielen Klettverschlüsse schon recht lange, auch wenn man die Schuhe nicht ausziehen muss.


----------



## enduroshin (10. Mai 2016)

bin von den 661 evo total begeistert. hatte zum vergleich so ziemlich jeden anderen schoner an. keiner saß so toll wie der 661 evo. gestern 5h angehabt, viele km im flachen, 800hm rauf pedaliert und dann runter - er saß noch da, wo er hin sollte, und stört einfach gar nicht. kam dagegen mit keinem der ion schoner klar


----------



## mot.2901 (10. Mai 2016)

Shit.....jetzt hatte ich mich gerade für den Endura entschieden.....war schon am bestellen als ich deinen Beitrag gelesen habe

Das der Ambush mehr Schutz bietet ist klar.Beim Endura sah ich den Vorteil das sie leicht sind und schnell angezogen.
So wie sich das anhört habe ich ja schneller die Schuhe ausgezogen als den Race Face angeklettet

Bisher fuhr ich ganz ohne.Daher bin ich nicht sicher ob die Unvernunft siegt wenn es zu umständlich ist.
Wenn sie mir nicht einen fast 4 KM langen Flowtrail direkt vor die Tür gesetzt hätten würde ich es eh lassen

Eine Frage zur Größe.Ich habe 52 cm Oberschenkel/41 Cm Wade gemessen 10 cm überm Knie.Welche Größe hast du bei den beiden bestellt?


----------



## schloe (17. Mai 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man beim Ion k_cap select das Schienbeinteil abnehmen kann? Oder geht das nur beim evo?


----------



## drobbel (17. Mai 2016)

Geht glaube ich nur beim K-Cap ohne select, bzw. musst du es eh separat dazukaufen...


----------



## schloe (17. Mai 2016)

Der K_cap select ist doch der Knie-Schienbeinschoner  und der ohne select nur der Knieschoner. https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/io...277.NzY3MTc0&gclid=CJu37e_c4MwCFRG3Gwod15ACXg

Beim evo (also dem neueren Modell) kann man den Schienbeinschoner abnehmen und den Knieschoner einzeln tragen. Frage ist, ob das beim select auch geht...
Dann hätte man 2in1, wäre ja ziemlich praktisch. Der evo ist mir allerdings zu teuer. 180€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drobbel (17. Mai 2016)

Und beim K-Cap kannst du das auch, wenn du K-Cap und s-pad kaufst. Kommste auch nochmal günstiger weg als mit den select...


----------



## hans7 (17. Mai 2016)

ich trete der Diskussion auch mal bei. Benötige noch Schoner für Touren, für Bikepark etc. habe ich die RF Ambush.

RF Indy oder ION K lite Zip. Ich glaube sind beides sehr gute und hochwertige Schoner, kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen.


----------



## schloe (17. Mai 2016)

Danke schonmal. Für mich bleibt die Frage:

Kann man beim ion k_cap select das Schienbeinteil abmachen und den Knieschoner einzeln tragen?

P.S. k_cap und s pad gucke ich mir auch an, danke


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Mai 2016)

schloe schrieb:


> Danke schonmal. Für mich bleibt die Frage:
> 
> Kann man beim ion k_cap select das Schienbeinteil abmachen und den Knieschoner einzeln tragen?


Nein. Wie oben schon erwähnt.


----------



## schloe (17. Mai 2016)

Danke!


----------



## drobbel (17. Mai 2016)

S-Pad ist nur leider nicht vorgeformt und schmiegt sich deswegen nicht so ans Bein wie das beim select aussieht...


----------



## Hatchet666 (19. Mai 2016)

Moin Moin zusammen,


ich bin auch auf der Suche nach Knieschonern die man vor allem sehr gut für lange Touren nutzen kann. Auf das ständige an und ausziehen hab ich nicht so Lust. Einsatzgebiet sollen vor allem die hiesigen Mittel"gebirge" sein. Quasi der Harz sozusagen. Denke vom Terrain her eher als leicht bis mittel anzusiedeln. 

Ich hab mich mittlerweile seit Tagen durch das Netz gequält, konnte aber mich noch nicht richtig entscheiden.
Eingrenzen konnte ich bis jetzt drei Schoner. Zum einen den POC Joint VPD Air, den ION K_Lite und den Fox Launch Pro.

Wer fährt denn einen von den Dreien oder hat sogar mit allen Dreien Erfahrung und kann mal schildern wie diese sich auch auf langen Touren verhalten (Bsp. 40km mit 1000hm).

Grüße und Danke 
Falko


----------



## Xyz79 (19. Mai 2016)

Kann dir nur die k-pact empfehlen. Sind zwar dicker aber sehr bequem und nicht störend. 
Ich nutze sie auch für Touren.


----------



## Knallscharsche (19. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre K_Pact und K_Cap(Ohne Schienbeinschutz) beide sehr zu empfehlen. Der K_Cap hat einen kleinen Haken, man muss ihn Sorgfältig anpassen und anziehen, wenn mann das nicht macht Reibt er innen überm Knie. Bei mir zumindest.


----------



## Jaerrit (19. Mai 2016)

Moin Falko,
ging mir ähnlich mit durch das Netz quälen, ich habe mich jetzt für die VPD Air entschieden, die hochgelobten k_pact hatte ich auch probiert, waren mir aber am Oberschenkel in XL noch zu eng, während die VPD Air in L passen und nicht so stark "einschneiden" wie die k_pact in XL. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das die k_lite ähnlich ausfallen, wissen tu ich es aber nicht... Mein Tipp: Da hilft nur probieren, im Zweifel mal bei Dir in der Umgebung bei nem Händler oder halt nen großen Karton bei den üblichen Versendern bestellen. 
Und was die "Leicht-Schoner" angeht: Die VPD Air sind wirklich schwer dünn, aber mir persönlich ist das lieber als keine. Ob die nun aber weniger stören als normale Schoner glaube ich nach dem direkten Vergleich zwischen k-pact und VPD Air nicht (Wenn die k_pact denn gepasst hätten ) Nochmal zu den VPD: Das Polster wird erst durch Körperwärme etwas weich, also beim anprobieren nicht wundern wenn es etwas steif erscheint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hatchet666 (19. Mai 2016)

Ok,

vielen Dank für die Tipps und Hinweise.

@ Jaerritt den VPD Air hat ich auch in der Liste. Sicherlich nicht so "sicher" wie bsp. der k_pact aber denke das bei den Trails die ich fahr er ausreichen wird.


----------



## limbokoenig (19. Mai 2016)

Ich wollte die Tage mal den YT Shitbumper testen.
Weil Größe L aber ausverkauft ist, hab ich nachgefragt wanns Nachschub gibt.
Antwort: garnicht. Den Shitbumper wird es in dieser Ausführung in Zukunft nicht mehr geben.

Mal gespannt wie die neue Version dann aussehen wird.
Der Shitbumper wurde ja öfters wegen des ganz guten Komforts gelobt.
Wäre da nur nicht das Problem mit dem Schaum gewesen

Hat jemand den Shitbumper und kann was zur Größe sagen? Passt das so wie auf der Website angegeben?
Vllt passt mir ja doch M.


----------



## herbert2010 (19. Mai 2016)

limbokoenig schrieb:


> Ich wollte die Tage mal den YT Shitbumper testen.
> Weil Größe L aber ausverkauft ist, hab ich nachgefragt wanns Nachschub gibt.
> Antwort: garnicht. Den Shitbumper wird es in dieser Ausführung in Zukunft nicht mehr geben.
> 
> ...


Meine haben so gepasst wie auf der webseite angegeben 

Lg


----------



## Jaerrit (21. Mai 2016)

enduroshin schrieb:


> kam dagegen mit keinem der ion schoner klar



Darf ich fragen warum? Habe noch immer den k_pact und den poc vpd Air hier, tendiere irgendwie doch zum ion obwohl der trotz xl recht eng sitzt, hoffe er würde sich evtl noch ein wenig dehnen...


----------



## Dogart (22. Mai 2016)

Also meiner ist defintiv etwas lockerer geworden. Habe auch nicht die Monsterbeine und war sehr verwundert, dass ich XL benötige.


----------



## Jaerrit (22. Mai 2016)

Aufgrund eines sehr unschönen Kontakts zwischen Schienbein und Hope F20 heute Nachmittag möchte ich gern nochmal auf den Ion k_cap evo mit abnehmbaren Schienbeinschutz eingehen. Abgesehen von dem hohen UVP, hat den jemand und kann berichten? Mir hat das Pedal heute die k_pact hochgeschoben, der höchste Cut ist nicht mal 2-Finger-Breit unter der Kniescheibe...
Speziell interessiert mich die Befestigung des Schienbeinschutz am Knieschoner, ist da ein Klett oder wie funktioniert das? Druckknopf ist ja wohl eher unpraktisch an der Stelle 
Konkret: ist da eine irgendwie geartete haltbare Verbindung oder kann mir sowas wie heute dann theoretisch auch passieren: Pedal rutscht am Schienbeinschoner hoch, setzt unten am Kniepad an und schiebt dieses hoch? 
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## JaSon78 (22. Mai 2016)

Fahre selbst fast immer mit Schienbeinschutz... Seit einem Jahr mit dem Vorgänger des Ion... Sehr zufrieden... Schon mehrfach geholfen...


----------



## fr3shi (23. Mai 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Aufgrund eines sehr unschönen Kontakts zwischen Schienbein und Hope F20 heute Nachmittag möchte ich gern nochmal auf den Ion k_cap evo mit abnehmbaren Schienbeinschutz eingehen. Abgesehen von dem hohen UVP, hat den jemand und kann berichten? Mir hat das Pedal heute die k_pact hochgeschoben, der höchste Cut ist nicht mal 2-Finger-Breit unter der Kniescheibe...
> Speziell interessiert mich die Befestigung des Schienbeinschutz am Knieschoner, ist da ein Klett oder wie funktioniert das? Druckknopf ist ja wohl eher unpraktisch an der Stelle
> Konkret: ist da eine irgendwie geartete haltbare Verbindung oder kann mir sowas wie heute dann theoretisch auch passieren: Pedal rutscht am Schienbeinschoner hoch, setzt unten am Kniepad an und schiebt dieses hoch?
> Danke für die Hilfe


 


> Wie gewohnt lässt sich der K_Cap Evo ganz einfach über einen Klettverschluss in einen Knie- und Schienbein-Protektor aufteilen


 
Aber andere Frage. Wenn du schon den K_Pact has, warum ergänzt du den nicht einfach mit dem S_Pad? Wäre doch um einiges günstiger...


----------



## Jaerrit (23. Mai 2016)

fr3shi schrieb:


> Aber andere Frage. Wenn du schon den K_Pact has, warum ergänzt du den nicht einfach mit dem S_Pad? Wäre doch um einiges günstiger...



Da hast recht, was mich stutzig macht ist das es den nur in "one size fits all" gibt... Wollte mal schauen ob den ein Händler hier in der Gegend da hat, wenn der hinten komplett zu ist weiß ich schon jetzt dass ich dann null Blutversorgung mehr habe (bin leider an den Waden mit zuviel Muskeln versehen)
Der Evo ist ja hinten offen. Die Infos zum s_pad die man so findet sind mehr als dürftig, oder ich bin zu dumm zum suchen

Edit sagt: scheinen hinten offen zu sein, sind wohl einen Versuch wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (25. Mai 2016)

Die spads taugen nichts. Fühlt sich neben dem K_pact, welcher ja wirklich angenehm sitzt wir ein Fremdkörper an. Die Verbindung zwischen den beiden Teilen führt auch zu einer Druckstelle ...


----------



## Jaerrit (25. Mai 2016)

Kannst Du dazu genauere Infos geben? So wie ich die dürftigen Infos auf der Homepage und Fotos von der Eurobike deute, werden die s_pad von aussen auf den unteren Klettverschluss des K_pact geklettet, am s_pad wird dann von aussen das untere Klettband zum Verschließen aufgeklettet, so wie man halt normal den K_pact verschließen würde, richtig? 
Warum gibt es Druckstellen, zu steif die Teile?


----------



## drobbel (25. Mai 2016)

Genau. Es drückt ein wenig an der Oberkante des s-pad bzw. da, wo man es aufklebt. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es daher kommt, dass das pad eben sehr flach und nicht vorgeformt ist. Bin aber trotzdem schon eine mehrstündige Tour mit den Pads gefahren (im Herbst, eher als Kälte/Schlammschutz, weil ich einfach noch keine Lust auf lange Hosen hatte...  ) ohne dass es groß Probleme gegeben hätte...


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Mai 2016)

Es ist so wie von drobbel geschildert. Die fehlende Vorformung kommt da noch hinzu. Ich habe sie deshalb zurück geschickt. Es gibt afaik ein Modell mit integrierten Schienbeinschonern, welches laut einem Mitfahrer sehr angenehm zu tragen ist.

Edit: sollten die K pact select sein


----------



## Jaerrit (25. Mai 2016)

Man man man, das wird aber auch echt nicht einfacher hier  Ich glaub so ein kombiniertes Modell ist auch nicht verkehrt, leckomio, was mach ich nur  Jemand den Vergleich zwischen POC Joint VPD long und k_pact select was die Länge angeht? Was mich an den POC stört ist die mangelnde Waschbarkeit... Angeblich ja alles Anti-Smell und so, aber irgendwann ist der Smell dann doch stärker


----------



## drobbel (25. Mai 2016)

Ja, nach einer Saison ist nix mehr antismell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (25. Mai 2016)

Also die K_Pact_Select finde ich schon recht massiv, die gehen bei mir auch fast ganz runter am Bein.  Hier mal ein Äktschn-Shot:




Für normale Touren finde ich die aber inzwischen etwas oversized (wiegen in S auch 800g, in M 840g). Dafür hab ich mir dann die Race Face Flank geholt, die gehen nicht ganz so weit runter.


----------



## Voltage Ltd (25. Mai 2016)

Habe ebenfalls die K-Pact_select und bin mehr als begeistert. Durch die flexible Verbindung von Schienbein und Knieschutz kann man das Bein komplett durchstrecken oder in die Hocke gehen ohne den geringsten Wiederstand, abnehmbar ist der Schienbeinschutz allerdings nicht. Lediglich die Kunststoffplatte am Knie ist mit Klettverschluss abnehmbar. Die Ion sind leider relativ warm, da sie breite Verschlüsse haben und die Pads massiv sind, der Schweiß wird aber sogar durch die Pads nach draußen geleitet, war beim ersten Mal tragen kurz irritiert als die Schoner am Schienbein außen nass waren, bis ich es kapiert habe Vom Trage- und Pedalierkomfort wären sie aber tourentauglich. Für mich mit Abstand die besten Schoner die ich je in der Hand oder am Bein hatte. Ohne Schienbeinschutz würde ich mit Flatpedals nicht fahren!


----------



## Jaerrit (25. Mai 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Also die K_Pact_Select finde ich schon recht massiv, die gehen bei mir auch fast ganz runter am Bein.  Hier mal ein Äktschn-Shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Bild, das sind definitv die K-pact select und nicht die K_cap? Ich frage, sieht so aus als sei da noch ne Hartschale. 



Voltage Ltd schrieb:


> Ohne Schienbeinschutz würde ich mit Flatpedals nicht fahren!


Mache ich nun auch nicht mehr, zumindest nicht bei mehr als S1 habe ich mir vorgenommen... 13 Stiche sag ich nur, meine Glückszahl


----------



## JaSon78 (25. Mai 2016)

Hier der Vergleich... Ich fahr den Ion, da er das Schienbein besser abdeckt. poc steht zum Verkauf...


----------



## sp00n82 (25. Mai 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Schönes Bild, das sind definitv die K-pact select und nicht die K_cap? Ich frage, sieht so aus als sei da noch ne Hartschale


Verdammt, du hast recht. Ich komm mit den Bezeichnungen ständig durcheinander. Auf dem Bild sehen die Select auch etwas kürzer aus als die Caps.


----------



## Jaerrit (25. Mai 2016)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Hier der Vergleich... Ich fahr den Ion, da er das Schienbein besser abdeckt. poc steht zum Verkauf...



Sind aber auch die cap und nicht die pact, ne? Aber danke für dein Foto schon mal, hilft mir sehr weiter


----------



## JaSon78 (25. Mai 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Sind aber auch die cap und nicht die pact, ne? Aber danke für dein Foto schon mal, hilft mir sehr weiter


Sind die K_Cap_Select in M laut Etikett.


----------



## fr3shi (26. Mai 2016)

okay, mir sagt das S_Pad auch nicht zu. Sitzt irgendwie nicht richtig und sorgt bei mir dafür das der K_Pact auch nicht mehr bequem sitzt. Gehen wieder zurück... Schade


----------



## Jaerrit (26. Mai 2016)

Deshalb mach ich mich jetzt auf die Suche nach k_pact select oder k_cap select (scheinbar Auslaufmodell) oder k_cap evo... Leider findet man überhaupt gar nichts zu Länge, der k_pact select sieht aus als wenn er deutlich kürzer ist als die beiden k_cap Varianten. Was für k_cap spricht ist das man es komplett öffnen kann wenn ich das richtig sehe. Ich frage mich nur noch immer, ob man der Verbindung nur mittels der beiden Klettstreifen beim Evo trauen kann. Wie gesagt, der k_pact wurde mir (ohne Schienbeinschutz) vom am Schienbein hochrutschenden Pedal hochgeschoben, das das passieren kann ist meine Befürchtung beim Evo


----------



## JaSon78 (27. Mai 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Deshalb mach ich mich jetzt auf die Suche nach k_pact select oder k_cap select (scheinbar Auslaufmodell) oder k_cap evo... Leider findet man überhaupt gar nichts zu Länge, der k_pact select sieht aus als wenn er deutlich kürzer ist als die beiden k_cap Varianten. Was für k_cap spricht ist das man es komplett öffnen kann wenn ich das richtig sehe. Ich frage mich nur noch immer, ob man der Verbindung nur mittels der beiden Klettstreifen beim Evo trauen kann. Wie gesagt, der k_pact wurde mir (ohne Schienbeinschutz) vom am Schienbein hochrutschenden Pedal hochgeschoben, das das passieren kann ist meine Befürchtung beim Evo


Meine Meinung: Fahre fast nie ohne Schienbein Schutz und hatte einige Versionen hier...ixs. ..race face...poc....ion....oneal....die Ion sind fuer Park und Tour die besten.
Schreib bei Fragen einfach mal Ion an. Waren fix und sehr kompetent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (28. Mai 2016)

Ich war mit meinem Junior in Finale und wir haben eine Woche lang die ION k_pact Knieschützer und die e_pact Ellbogenschützer testen können. Über die Schutzwirkung können wir zum Glück nichts sagen, aber über die Trageeigenschaften. Die Größenangaben auf der ION-Website stimmen ganz gut, trotzdem haben wir beide Schoner vorher anprobiert. 

Die Schoner sind deutlich wärmer als die O'Neal Sinner, die wir davor gefahren haben. Ich habe meine Knieschoner relativ schnell vollgeschwitzt (schwitze aber schon immer recht schnell), aber man hat die Schweißränder bei den blauen Schützern deutlich gesehen. Mein Junior schwitzt lange nicht so wie ich, aber auch er hat nach der ersten Abfahrt gesagt, dass er in den Dingern schwitzt wie Sau. Würde ich jetzt aber nicht als Minuspunkt bezeichnen. Ich kann aber absolut bestätigen, was man immer wieder liest - sobald du die Dinger kurz an hast und auf dem Trail unterwegs bist, merkst du die Schützer nicht mehr. Sowohl beim runter dengeln als auch beim pedalieren klemmt nichts, zwickt oder zwackt nichts - einfach klasse! An- und ausziehen geht ohne Probleme, man muss halt vorher die Schuhe ausziehen. Tragekomfort und der Sitz am Knie ist deutlich besser als beim Sinner von O'Neal.

Über die Ellbogenschützer kann ich nur das gleiche sagen. Cool ist die Form, die ich anfänglich vielleicht sogar als kleinen Nachteil gesehen habe, die angewinkelte Ellbogen unterstützen soll. Sitz ist fast perfekt. Obwohl sie oben relativ eng sind, stehen sie trotzdem etwas ab. Aber auch hier ist nichts verrutscht - aber man hat nach dem ausziehen deutlich die Spuren gesehen wo die Teile gesessen sind. 

Ich würde für die k_pact und die e_pact eine klare Kaufempfehlung abgeben!


----------



## Jaerrit (28. Mai 2016)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Ich war mit meinem Junior in Finale und wir haben eine Woche lang die ION k_pact Knieschützer und die e_pact Ellbogenschützer testen können. Über die Schutzwirkung können wir zum Glück nichts sagen, aber über die Trageeigenschaften. Die Größenangaben auf der ION-Website stimmen ganz gut, trotzdem haben wir beide Schoner vorher anprobiert.
> 
> Die Schoner sind deutlich wärmer als die O'Neal Sinner, die wir davor gefahren haben. Ich habe meine Knieschoner relativ schnell vollgeschwitzt (schwitze aber schon immer recht schnell), aber man hat die Schweißränder bei den blauen Schützern deutlich gesehen. Mein Junior schwitzt lange nicht so wie ich, aber auch er hat nach der ersten Abfahrt gesagt, dass er in den Dingern schwitzt wie Sau. Würde ich jetzt aber nicht als Minuspunkt bezeichnen. Ich kann aber absolut bestätigen, was man immer wieder liest - sobald du die Dinger kurz an hast und auf dem Trail unterwegs bist, merkst du die Schützer nicht mehr. Sowohl beim runter dengeln als auch beim pedalieren klemmt nichts, zwickt oder zwackt nichts - einfach klasse! An- und ausziehen geht ohne Probleme, man muss halt vorher die Schuhe ausziehen. Tragekomfort und der Sitz am Knie ist deutlich besser als beim Sinner von O'Neal.
> 
> ...



Ich habe ähnlich gute Erfahrungen* mit E und K_pact gemacht, aber darf ich nach Eurer Motivation zu wechseln fragen?

*abgesehen vom Schienbeinkiller


----------



## An der Alb (28. Mai 2016)

Die Motivation lag darin, dass beide O'Neal nach einem guten Jahr angefangen haben zu rutschen und nicht mehr wirklich 100 % sicher gesessen sind. Auch hat sich das Einsatzgebiet etwas verändert. Früher sind wir hauptsächlich über die schwäbische Alb getourt, heute sind wir auch mal im Vinschgau oder in Finale und auch das eine oder andere mal im Bikepark unterwegs - bei den ION habe ich irgendwie ein sichereres Gefühl als mit den O'Neal.


----------



## Dorango (3. Juni 2016)

Nachdem ich nach einem Bikeparkbesuch im Krankenhaus gelandet bin. Dort wurde ich dann mit 6 Stichen am Schienbein genäht. Nun wollte ich mich etwas mehr an der Stelle schützen und habe mir die ION SPad bestellt. Diese nutze ich mit meinen k Pact, nur weis ich nicht ganz genau wie ich diese anziehen soll. Verstehe nicht ganz wofür der Lappen gut sein soll? Und wo dieser hin muss?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## drobbel (3. Juni 2016)

Meine Theorie ist, dass der Lappen unter den Latexbund des Knieschoners gehört


----------



## Jaerrit (3. Juni 2016)

drobbel schrieb:


> Meine Theorie ist, dass der Lappen unter den Latexbund des Knieschoners gehört



Genau... Quasi nach innen in den Knieschoner, deshalb auch der Anti-Rutsch-Silikonstreifen daran. Danke für die Bilder, gut das ich mich dagegen entschieden habe


----------



## Dorango (3. Juni 2016)

Naja der Streifen ist etwas schwierig unter den Schoner zubringen wenn die Beime behaart sind. Falls man es dann doch irgendwie geschafft hat passt der Klett nicht mehr zu 100%. Was könnt ihr zum Schutz vom Schienbein empfehlen? 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## drobbel (3. Juni 2016)

es ein paarmal üben, dann gehts auch mit behaarten beinen mit einem kurzen handgriff


----------



## Irie Guide (6. Juni 2016)

Ich habe zwei Knieschoner in der engeren Auswahl, kann mich aber nicht entscheiden.
Vielleicht könnte ihr mir mit Erfahrungen helfen.

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/661-sixsixone-evo-knee-guard-ii-black
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/poc-joint-vpd-2-0-knee#

Tendiere zum POC, habe bisher gehört das er nicht ganz so bequem beim fahren ist?

Schon mal Danke für's Feedback.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxl82 (7. Juni 2016)

Hallo, ich habe mir die Ion K + E_pact bestellt in L, leider sind die Dinger so klein das ich die jetzt retour schicke und sie in XL kommen lasse. 

Da ich mir nicht sicher bin das die passen, habt ihr alternativen dazu für Leute mit ein bisschen mehr Muskelmaße? Verwendung wären Trails und ab und zu im Park.

Lg Maxl


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Juni 2016)

Die K_Pact kamen mir auch eine Nummer kleiner vor, beim Anprobieren musste ich auch M nehmen, obwohl ich normalerweise S hab.


----------



## maxl82 (13. Juni 2016)

So ich habe jetzt die Ion K E_ Pact in Xl und die POC VPD 2.0 Knee Long und Ellbow in L und XL hier.

Bei beiden Knieprotektoren habe ich ein bisschen das Problem das meine Oberschenkel zu Muskulös sind, die Ion in XL und die Poc in L sitzen prinzipiell recht gut - jedoch habe ich beim Herumprobieren festgestellt das sich beide mehr oder minder mühelos im zugemachten Zustand hinunterziehen lassen !??

Beim Ellbogen ist mir bei den Poc aufgefallen dass diese beim abwinkeln deutlich abstehen im Bereich des Oberarms, die Ion liegen besser an haben jedoch am Unterarm kein Zugband zum festziehen (bei mir nicht nötig da diese aufgrund meines Unterarmumfangs recht eng sitzen), wiederrum lies sich der Poc trotz gutem sitz und geschlossenem Zustand recht mühelos hinunterziehen. 
Verdrehen Liesen sich alle Protektoren nicht.

Ich bin jetzt nur sehr verunsichert wegen dem Halt auf Arm und Bein, sitzen die Protektoren bei euch fester bzw lassen sich diese auch hinunterziehen?

Danke euch.... Lg Maxl


----------



## clemsi (13. Juni 2016)

Die (Knie)Schoner sollten im Idealfall beim Kauf ohne Benutzung der straps, also im offenen Zustand,  stramm (nicht erwürgend) sitzen- die gehen alle noch in den ersten paar Wochen. Zudem gewährleistet das idR auch, dass der Schoner nicht nur am Oberschenkel, sondern auch am Knie gut sitzt und dort nicht so groß ist, dass er dort 1. Falten wirft und/oder 2. nicht richtig anliegt.
Ellbogenschoner ist noch mal eine andere Geschichte- da habe ich persönlich noch keine gefunden die nicht nach kurzer Zeit verrutschen.


----------



## whurr (14. Juni 2016)

Die ION Ellbogenschoner sitzen bei mir um Welten besser und verrutschen im Gegensatz zu den POC überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## maxl82 (14. Juni 2016)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das die Ion wesentlich besser sitzen und auch halten. Hab die Poc zurückgehen lassen. 

Lg maxl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (14. Juni 2016)

Die Ion fallen mM nach nicht kleiner aus, sie sitzen nur straffer - und das ist positiv, weil was schwer draufgeht, geht im Falle des Falles auch schwer wieder runter.


----------



## sx5r (3. Juli 2016)

Hoi,

eine kurze Weisheit zum 661 Recon Knieschoner muss ich grad loswerden. Zitat aus den Owners Instructions:


> These products are not protective and were designed specifically to aid in muscle compression, blood circulation and muscle recovery only. These products will not protect the user from falls or impacts incurred during use. ...



 Im Ernst jetzt?? 

Aber davon abgesehen find ich die ganz nett. Klar sind sie nicht mit schweren Schützern zu vergleichen, aber sie für Touren finde ich sie entgegen der Empfehlung von 661 absolut ausreichend, sie bringen keine spürbare Bewegungseinschränkung und verrutschen nicht.
Hab sogar bei wenig steinigen EWS Stages ein paar Fahrer damit gesehen ^^


----------



## sx5r (3. Juli 2016)

Achja, wo ich grad dabei bin ... jemand Interesse an einem neuen ION K_Cap in M? War ein Geschenk und ist zu groß. (in S passt er prima ^^)


----------



## hans7 (3. Juli 2016)

Der K cap würde mich interessieren.  Aktuelles Modell, da doch verschiedene Modelle rumschwirren.?


----------



## hans7 (5. Juli 2016)

Kann mir einer sagen welche das aktuelle Modell der Ion K cap (nur Knie) ist? Auf der ion Seite gibt's die ja gar nicht mehr!?? Irgendwie gibt es da zwei Versionen: schwarzes Cap und hinten komplett zu mit Mesh, so wie bei den Evo's und dann die grauen mit nur zwei Straps hinten. 

Blick da nicht ganz durch


----------



## Jaerrit (5. Juli 2016)

hans7 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen welche das aktuelle Modell der Ion K cap (nur Knie) ist? Auf der ion Seite gibt's die ja gar nicht mehr!?? Irgendwie gibt es da zwei Versionen: schwarzes Cap und hinten komplett zu mit Mesh, so wie bei den Evo's und dann die grauen mit nur zwei Straps hinten.
> 
> Blick da nicht ganz durch



Also ich kann nur für die k_cap select und evo sprechen: Verschluss ist identisch, allerdings beim evo das Schienbein abnehmbar. Wie ich finde ist der Schoner dann aber nicht mehr so bequem bzw er drückt an der Unterkante. Passform und Anpassbarkeit des evo finde ich super. Gerade im direkten Vergleich punktet der Evo im Gegensatz zum select mit der Möglichkeit den Schienbeinschoner in der Position zu verändern. 

Bitte beachten: auch der evo ist komplett zu öffnen, da wird quasi der komplette hintere Teil ums Bein gelegt und da vorne angeklettet, zusätzlich dann noch ein Strap oben und unten ein Band zum fixieren...


----------



## drobbel (5. Juli 2016)

*blub*


----------



## Jaerrit (5. Juli 2016)

drobbel schrieb:


> Die schwarzen mit hinten Mesh habe ich so jedenfalls 2015 gekauft, wenn dir das was weiterhilft...



K_cap oder K_pact?


----------



## drobbel (5. Juli 2016)

hmm...okay, vergiss was ich gesagt habe...


----------



## hans7 (5. Juli 2016)

habe jetzt mal die Kataloge von ION angeschaut:
2014 gab es noch keine K_Cap
2015 sind die grauen abgebildet (hinten offen)
2016 gibt es keine K_Cap mehr, nur mit Schienbeinschoner. 

Somit gibt es die mit der schwarzen Kappe und dem Mesh hinten gar nicht. witzig. 
Theoretisch, praktisch wohl doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (28. Juli 2016)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab schon die suchfunktion bemüht aber nur veraltete Threads gefunden mit Angeboten die es nicht mehr gibt...
> 
> ...





Rate zu POC-Modellen - das passt dann zum Budgetrahmen da aktuell Schlussverkauf:

http://www.vaola.de/p/poc-joint-vpd...adwords-pla-mp&utm_term=voucher-PLA-G173-3HTS

https://www.spexx.org/Bike/Bike-Pro...mXfWUuMFxTQZKvYG1GKpFh4niOLIDC7Fg0aAiIN8P8HAQ


Gruß


----------



## -Spyderman- (19. August 2016)

POC kann ich auch empfehlen. Meine Frau fährt die POC VPD 2.0 und ist sehr zufrieden, leicht, rutscht nicht und schwitzt nicht allzusehr drunter.

Für mich überlege ich entweder die Bluegrass Bobkit D30 oder Wapiti D30 zu kaufen, hat Jemand von Euch mit beiden Erfahrungen gemacht oder kann diese empfehlen?


----------



## Permafrost (20. August 2016)

Servus, kurze Frage an die Ion k lite zip Besitzer.

Hab mir die Teile auch bestellt und schicke die jetzt zum zweiten mal zurück weil die am Übergang von dem Mesh Material zum festen Stoff an der Knie Innenseite schon zum zweiten Mal aufgerissen sind(wurde schon so geliefert).
Hat da noch jemand das Problem der die schon länger fährt?


----------



## hans7 (21. August 2016)

Also ich hab das noch nicht. Hoffe das es so bleibt.


----------



## sgclimber (24. August 2016)

Also meine k lite zip halten bisher einwandfrei. Die haben schon einiges an Touren und ein paar Parkbesuche mitgemacht. Durch die Waschmaschine sind sie auch schon einige male. Bisher kein Verschleiß festzustellen.


----------



## Permafrost (24. August 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten!!
Bin gespannt, morgen kommt paar Nummer drei 
Hoffe dass jetzt endlich alles in Ordnung ist


----------



## Permafrost (25. August 2016)

Endlich, dieses Mal sind sie heile


----------



## dkc-live (28. August 2016)

Sehen irgendwie unbequemer aus. Ich also ich würde ja die normalen bevorzugen.


----------



## reisbaiker (28. August 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
jetzt habe ich doch auch mal eine Frage.
Ich würde mir den ION K-pact zulegen. Größe XL Oberschenkel = 49cm, Wade = 37cm.
Ich habe aber ziemlich stramme Waden. Oberschenkel = 48cm, Wade = 43cm. 
Ich würde sagen, dass ich diesen Schoner vergessen kann. 
Oder gibts einen bei Euch, der ähnlich gebaut ist und diese Knieschoner trägt?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outfaced (11. September 2016)

http://www.ion-products.com/bike/sizechart-gloves-protection/
Echt blöde Angaben ... wie soll man wirklich die Abmessungen interpretieren - als max, min oder in der Mitte 
Da wären Angaben mit "von-bis" deutlich informativer.


----------



## sokre (3. Oktober 2016)

Kann jemand mir bitte helfen. 
Ion K_Pact L oder XL?
Meine Maße sind 10cm über Knie *46cm* und 15 cm drunter *38cm*.


----------



## Epictetus (22. Oktober 2016)

Fährt hier wer mit zusätzlichen einfachen Schienbeinschonern (unter langen Stulpen oder so)?


----------



## drobbel (22. Oktober 2016)

den s-pads, wenn das zählt?!


----------



## Ptech (22. Oktober 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Fährt hier wer mit zusätzlichen einfachen Schienbeinschonern (unter langen Stulpen oder so)?



Ja, warum meinst du?


----------



## Epictetus (22. Oktober 2016)

Hab solche Knee-Shin-Guards aber die sind irgendwie suboptimal zum pedalieren und muss die auf jedem Transfer lösen und zur Seite drehen + runter schieben, das nervt. Frage ob sich das Knie einfacher bewegen lässt, wenn man die Beiden Schoner unabhängig voneinander am Bein hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (22. Oktober 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Fährt hier wer mit zusätzlichen einfachen Schienbeinschonern (unter langen Stulpen oder so)?



Ich fahre diese


----------



## Ptech (22. Oktober 2016)

Ich fahr die Ion K_Pact und einfache Fussball-Schienbeinschoner, die in Stutzen oder (Ski-)Strümpfe geschoben werden. Funktioniert absolut problemlos. 
So bist Du recht variabel und kannst die Knieschoner auch ohne Schienbeinschützer fahren. Oder einfach unterwegs einfach rausnehmen oder reinschieben...je nach Bedarf.
Im Sommer darfst halt nicht empfindlich bzgl. Wärme sein. Und ob dir Style wichtig ist, musst selbst entscheiden. Im Herbst/Winter ggf. unter langer Hose gibts dann überhaupt keine Einwände .


----------



## Dorango (22. Oktober 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Fährt hier wer mit zusätzlichen einfachen Schienbeinschonern (unter langen Stulpen oder so)?



Trage sie direkt auf dem Schienbein. Bin aber vom S Pad nicht wirklich begeistert aber schützen das Schienbein und sind günstig.


----------



## baschner (22. Oktober 2016)

sokre schrieb:


> Kann jemand mir bitte helfen.
> Ion K_Pact L oder XL?
> Meine Maße sind 10cm über Knie *46cm* und 15 cm drunter *38cm*.




Sehr späte Antwort: ich habe exakt die gleichen Maßen 46/38 und verwende die K_Pact in L.  Sitzen satt, habe allerdings nicht das Bedürfnis auf XL zu wechseln. Fahre damit auch sehr viele Höhenmeter am Stück bergauf und absolut kein unangenehmes Gefühl dabei & auf dem Trail & abwärts absolut perferkt.
Ich würde wieder L nehmen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Oktober 2016)

reisbaiker schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> jetzt habe ich doch auch mal eine Frage.
> Ich würde mir den ION K-pact zulegen. Größe XL Oberschenkel = 49cm, Wade = 37cm.
> Ich habe aber ziemlich stramme Waden. Oberschenkel = 48cm, Wade = 43cm.
> ...


Ich hab die K_Lite_Zip...habe XL und Oberschenkel 47 cm und Wade 44cm...passt...oben schnürt es noch nicht richtig zu, sollte also passen, wenn die -pact die gleiche Grössentabelle haben.


----------



## sokre (22. Oktober 2016)

baschner schrieb:


> Sehr späte Antwort: ich habe exakt die gleichen Maßen 46/38 und verwende die K_Pact in L.  Sitzen satt, habe allerdings nicht das Bedürfnis auf XL zu wechseln. Fahre damit auch sehr viele Höhenmeter am Stück bergauf und absolut kein unangenehmes Gefühl dabei & auf dem Trail & abwärts absolut perferkt.
> Ich würde wieder L nehmen.



Danke, habe L bestellt unf passt perfekt.


----------



## Belchenradler (29. Oktober 2016)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Servus, kurze Frage an die Ion k lite zip Besitzer.
> 
> Hab mir die Teile auch bestellt und schicke die jetzt zum zweiten mal zurück weil die am Übergang von dem Mesh Material zum festen Stoff an der Knie Innenseite schon zum zweiten Mal aufgerissen sind(wurde schon so geliefert).
> Hat da noch jemand das Problem der die schon länger fährt?



Habe nach nur einer Saison bereits mehrere kleine Löcher im Mesh hinten. Kommt bei mir aber von den Pins in den Flatpedals. Wenn da die scharfkantigen Pins hängen bleiben gibt's ganz schnell Löcher. Klar kann man da nicht reklamieren. Ist halt der Preis dafür, dass die Ion k lite zip deutlich leichter gebaut sind, als die normalen Ion Knieprotektoren.


----------



## Permafrost (29. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die Antwort.
Das dritte oder vierte paar war dann endlich in Ordnung

Find se bis jetz echt klasse


----------



## corratec1234 (31. Oktober 2016)

Nabend,

derzeit Nutze ich die IXS Hack, allerdings habe ich immer nach einer gewissen Zeit schmerzen in der Kniekehle vom tragen.
Sowohl ohne wie auch mit Knielingen habe ich starke Schürfungen in der Kniekehle, ich schätze es liegt an dem Loch im Schoner, welches zu einer Faltenbildung führt beim tragen und eben diese verursacht die Probleme.
Nun frage ich mich, ob schon jemand von euch das selbe Problem hatte und wie er das gelöst hat. 
Oder zu welchem Schoner würdet ihr mir raten? 

Gruß


----------



## decay (31. Oktober 2016)

Mit den ixs Flow bin ich jetzt auch schon 50+km gefahren, das geht gut. Achte mal drauf, dass sie auch weit genug oben sind, eventuell hilft das ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (31. Oktober 2016)

Ion k pact. Auch nach 6 stunden tragen nicht unbequem. Aber recht dick.


----------



## Lyxander (28. November 2016)

Servus
Ich hab mir mal die letzten Seiten durchgelesen aber bin nicht so ganz durchgestiegen ob mir ION Knieschoner passen habe Oberschenkel 50cm und Wade 40cm reicht hier noch XL ?
Denn laut Tabelle wäre XL 49/37


----------



## decay (30. November 2016)

+1 hab deswegen auch die ixs genommen, würde mich aber für die Zukunft interessieren.


----------



## Matschklumpen (15. Dezember 2016)

Bin von den POC VPD 2.0 auf die IXS Flow Hans Grey Edition umgestiegen. Für AM Touren hat sich das definitiv gelohnt. Die schweren Poc würde ich nur noch im Bikepark anziehen.

Nach ein paar Stürzen ist der Stoff an der Seite ein wenig eingerissen. Aber das ist nicht schlimm und wäre bei jedem anderen Schoner auch passiert. Kein Verrutschen und der Schutz, wenn man mal auf Spitze steine aufkommt, ist auch gegeben. 

Kann die wirklich jedem sehr ans Herz legen.


----------



## decay (15. Dezember 2016)

@Matschklumpen jo, bin mit denen auch längere Strecken geradelt und mittlerweilen auch mal gestürzt, ging glimpflich aus, trotz Schoner ein ganz schöner Klumpen am Knie, aber war auch ein derber Einschlag.
Zum Pedalieren finde ich die Flow ideal,spürt man so gut wie nicht.


----------



## pfs2222 (20. Dezember 2016)

Mal eine paar generelle Fragen dazu 

- wie unterschiedlich sind Protektoren denn in der Passform ? Kann man die Online ordern. oder ist Anprobieren ein Muss ? 
- was braucht man für Protektoren, wenns eher Richtung Allmountain/Enduro Touren geht (nicht Park oder Downhill) ?

Das Glump soll beim Hochpedalieren in/an den Rucksack und dann möglichst schnell angelegt sein...


----------



## Dorango (20. Dezember 2016)

Anprobieren ist Pflicht. Aber in Guten Shops kannst dann die nicht passen wieder zurücksenden. Bei mir im Freundeskreis nutzen einige die Ion k-lite zip ich selber habe die k-pact(schwere Ausführung) hatte ich auch schon auf einer Tour an und hat mich nicht gestört.


----------



## Belchenradler (20. Dezember 2016)

pfs2222 schrieb:


> Mal eine paar generelle Fragen dazu
> 
> - wie unterschiedlich sind Protektoren denn in der Passform ? Kann man die Online ordern. oder ist Anprobieren ein Muss ?
> - was braucht man für Protektoren, wenns eher Richtung Allmountain/Enduro Touren geht (nicht Park oder Downhill) ?
> ...



Ich habe als Knieprotektoren den Ion K-Lite Zip, den normalen Ion K-Pact und ausserdem einen Race Face Ambush.
Wenn du erst während einer Tour unterwegs die Dinger anlegen willst, bieten welche die sich über Reisverschluss und / oder Klett öffnen lassen schon Vorteile. Ansonsten unterscheiden sich die Protektoren aber auch, vor allem bergauf deutlich spürbar, im Gewicht (Zip Lite ca. 350g, K-Pact 480g und RF 530g), sowie im Platz den sie benötigen im Rucksack, oder wenn man eine Hose darüber trägt.
Am häufigsten trage ich inzwischen den ION Zip Lite, weil der nicht nur leichter sondern auch spürbar luftiger ist und nur wenig Platz im Rucksack braucht - falls ich ihn nicht gleich schon vor Anfang an anziehe. Zu Beginn hatte ich allerdings etwas Probleme mit scheuernden Nähten und dem etwas zickigen Reissverschluss. Im Winter ziehe ich teilweise über eine lange Hose den RF an, weil der sich auch nur über Klettverschluss bei Bedarf schnell an- und wieder ablegen lässt. Er ist aber ansonsten leider ziemlich globig. Der Ion K-pact liegt vom Volumen und Gewicht her dazwischen, trägt sich aber recht angenehm, zumindest ausserhalb vom Hochsommer.

Für deinen Bedarf scheint mir der Ion Lite Zip am besten geeignet.


----------



## scratch_a (20. Dezember 2016)

Mhhh...also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man die Protektoren durchaus online bestellen kann. Vorher etwas Gedanken über die Größe machen, daheim anprobieren und falls sie wirklich nicht passen sollten, kann man sie notfalls wieder zurück schicken. Bin zwar auch kein Freund von zurück schicken, deswegen überlege ich mir vorher schon gut, welche ich bestelle. Aber vor Ort finde ich entweder die gewünschten Schoner überhaupt nicht oder dann nicht in meiner Größe oder gewünschten Farbe. Den Stress mit der Rumfahrerei und den meist teureren Preis brauch ich nicht unbedingt und bei guten Online-Shops ist das Zurückschicken auch kein Stress.

Ansonsten fahre ich jetzt seit einiger Zeit mit den Ion K-Pact. Sowohl im Hochsommer bei 35°C als auch im Winter. Touren waren hierbei zwischen 10-55km und 300-1200hm, von einfacher Feierabendrunde bis gemäßigte Bikeparkbesuche. Schoner im Rucksack finde ich suboptimal...erstens geht es bei uns eh ständig nur bergauf/bergab und bin es deshalb gewohnt, die Dinger ständig an zu haben und zweitens ist man auch beim rauffahren (vor allem auf Trails) nicht vor einem Sturz sicher. Das zusätzliche Gewicht habe ich lieber an den Beinen als im Rucksack. Schwitzen tu ich zwar schon sehr damit, aber das stört mich nicht weiter. Wenn es ganz heftig ist (also extrem warm, langer Anstieg auf Teer oder Schotter), dann habe ich die Dinger einfach runter auf die Wadeln gezogen und umgedreht. So hat man bergauf noch einen Wadelschutz, falls man mal beim Schieben oder durch abrutschen das Pedal in die Wadeln bekommen sollte 
Sowas muss aber jeder für sich heraus finden und selber beurteilen, was für einen noch angenehm/tragbar ist und was nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stone0207 (21. Dezember 2016)

Ich hatte mir zum in Ruhe anprobieren jetzt auch mal die RF Ambush, K_Pact und die K_Lite Zip bestellt. Vom Profil her war der Zip mein Favorit, ich fahre auch viel Touren und selten Parks und die beiden anderen sind eigtl Overkill - leider passt der Zip mir so gar nicht ans Bein. Ich liege mit 45/35 bei Ion ziemlich genau auf L, das Ding ist mir unten bissi zu weit und oben bekomme ich ihn auch net richtig fest. Die Klettbänder sind da ja auch eher zur Verzierung. Der untere ist nur zur Abdeckung des Reisverschlusses da, er obere ist irgendwie net robust genug. Schade.
Beim Anprobieren vom RF und K_Pact merkt man auch dass n gescheiter Klett oben und unten schon zum deutlich besseren Sitz beiträgt. Gegen den Ambush sitzt der K_Pact nochmal merklich bequemer und die Schale sitzt auch besser am Knie. Da ist bei RF einfach zu viel Platz drunter. Einziger Nachteil ist halt Schuhe aus, aber das macht der bessere Sitz dann wett denke ich. Dann muss der Schoner halt anbleiben...

Ich hab noch ne Frage an die K_Pact Fahrer: unten sitzt der bombenfest, oben rutscht er ja dann schonmal ein wenig. Die Schale schiebt sich dann am unteren Ende über den Klettstreifen. Ich hab n bissi Schiss, dass das Material an der Stelle nachgeben könnte auf Dauer. Unbegründet? Wie ist das bei Euch? Ich hab n Bild, dass man sieht was ich meine


----------



## Dogart (21. Dezember 2016)

Ist bei mir auch der Fall. Zeigt an der Stelle aber nach 2 Jahren keine Abnutzungserscheinungen. Da geben eher andere Stellen langsam nach.
Würde sie definitiv noch einmal kaufen. Vorher würde ich aber den Lite testen. Den gab es noch nicht, als ich meinen gekauft hab. Von der Schutzwirkung sollte der reichen. Aber wenn er nicht genauso gut sitzt, dann würde ich wieder den K Pact nehmen. Meine Freundin und ein Kumpel fahren den Lite und sind sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Germox (26. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
kann schon jemand was über die Oneal AMX Zipper III Knee Guards sagen? Die Vorgänger sollen ja Probleme mit der Verarbeitung haben. Ist das bei den neuen immer noch so? Suche nämlich Ersatz für meine Sinner ,die mittlerweile deutliche Gebrauchsspuren haben. War mit denen immer zufrieden und die neuen AMX sehen den Sinner täuschend ähnlich, nur das sie halt den Vorteil des Reissverschlusses haben. Ist dieser auch beim längeren pedallieren noch vorteilhaft, oder scheuert der Reissverschluss?

https://www.bike24.de/p1164756.html

Gruss, Stephan


----------



## petrol (12. Januar 2017)

Ich habe mir jetzt die ION Kpact geholt. Unten an der Wade sitzen sie auch ohne Klett ordentlich enganliegend. Oben kann ich einen Finger reinstecken. Und muß über den Klett eng stellen. Sind die jetzt zu groß? Kann halt gerade nicht mit dem Rad testen


----------



## hans7 (12. Januar 2017)

Verrutschen sie wenn du sie richtig angezogen hast und die Klett verschlossen hast? 
Wenn nicht passen sie. Da es an der Wade bei dir schon eng ist, würde eine Nummer kleiner wahrscheinlich einschneiden. Vielleicht die andere Größe probieren.


----------



## petrol (12. Januar 2017)

Grundsätzlich habe ich eher schlanke Beine (dünn sagt meine Frau) und lag nach dem messen zwischen L und XL. Rutschen lässt sich schwer testen ohne Rad. In der Wohnung rutschen sie nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (12. Januar 2017)

Bilder vom Rutschen in der Wohnung bitte. Video!


----------



## petrol (12. Januar 2017)

Das willst du nicht.


----------



## Knallscharsche (13. Januar 2017)

Dran denken, die Dinger weiten sich bei Dauergebrauch etwas. Ist zumindest bei mir so der Fall.


----------



## Stone0207 (16. Januar 2017)

Stone0207 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir zum in Ruhe anprobieren jetzt auch mal die RF Ambush, K_Pact und die K_Lite Zip bestellt. Vom Profil her war der Zip mein Favorit, ich fahre auch viel Touren und selten Parks und die beiden anderen sind eigtl Overkill - leider passt der Zip mir so gar nicht ans Bein. Ich liege mit 45/35 bei Ion ziemlich genau auf L, das Ding ist mir unten bissi zu weit und oben bekomme ich ihn auch net richtig fest. Die Klettbänder sind da ja auch eher zur Verzierung. Der untere ist nur zur Abdeckung des Reisverschlusses da, er obere ist irgendwie net robust genug. Schade.
> Beim Anprobieren vom RF und K_Pact merkt man auch dass n gescheiter Klett oben und unten schon zum deutlich besseren Sitz beiträgt. Gegen den Ambush sitzt der K_Pact nochmal merklich bequemer und die Schale sitzt auch besser am Knie. Da ist bei RF einfach zu viel Platz drunter. Einziger Nachteil ist halt Schuhe aus, aber das macht der bessere Sitz dann wett denke ich. Dann muss der Schoner halt anbleiben...
> 
> Ich hab noch ne Frage an die K_Pact Fahrer: unten sitzt der bombenfest, oben rutscht er ja dann schonmal ein wenig. Die Schale schiebt sich dann am unteren Ende über den Klettstreifen. Ich hab n bissi Schiss, dass das Material an der Stelle nachgeben könnte auf Dauer. Unbegründet? Wie ist das bei Euch? Ich hab n Bild, dass man sieht was ich meine



Ich habe meinen mega Schoner-Test jetzt endlich hinter mir. Zusätzlich zu den oben schon genannten Ion K_Pact, K_Lite , K_Lite Zip und RF Ambush hatte ich jetzt noch den RF Indy, POC VPD Air und Dainese Trailskin hier. Ich suche einen für alles, fahre meist Touren im Mittelgebirge aber auch meine Hausrunde, die eher im Flachen verläuft. Fahre zwischen 30 und 70km, 300 und 1300hm.
Bzgl der Schutzwirkung ist einer für alles natürlich schwierig, da ein leichter Tourenschoner nie so schützen kann wie einer für den Park. Für mich persönlich ist Hauptprio der gute Sitz und dass er mich nicht nervt. Ich hätte aufgrund meines Profils auf ein wenig Schutz verzichtet, wenn er dafür top passt. Hier jetzt mal meine persönlichen Einschätzungen:

Dainese
recht dünn, sitzt leider auch nicht so gut. Man hat nicht das Gefühl, bei einem härteren Schlag wirklich anständig geschützt zu sein. war aber wegen des Faltenwurfs eh gleich raus.

RF Ambush
Superschutz, fette Teile. Top, dass man die Schuhe nicht ausziehen muss. Er trägt aber auch sehr auf und ich empfand ihn leider als unbequem. Viel Platz zwischen Kniescheibe und Schoner.

Ion K_Lite
Passt mir leider nicht. Ich bin mit 35/45 genau bei L bei Ion, dieser sitzt aber bei mir nicht fest, sowohl in L als auch in M. Downsizing könnte gut sein, funktioniert bei mir leider nicht mit dem K_Lite. Wenn der an ein Knie kommt, an dem er optimal sitzt ist er geil. IMHO bester Kompromiss aus Gewicht/Luftigkeit und Schutz.

RF Indy
Eigtl ganz schön für Touren, leicht und auch bei mir recht bequem. Der Aufbau ist aber IMHO recht unglücklich. Das D30 Pad ist vorne aufgenäht, die Straps sind über dem Knie. Die Bänder verdrehen sich gern mal und dann fühlt sich das komisch an. Er war mir auch irgendwie nach unten zu lang, da er das halbe Schienbein mit dem Strumpf bedeckt. Keinerlei Schutz bei seitlichen Einschlägen. Mir am Ende etwas "zu leicht".

K_Lite Zip
Auf dem Papier mein Favorit. In L passte er mir garnicht, hatte M nachbestellt und siehe da - das half. Hat in M deutlich besser gesessen, hätte aber auch keinen cm kleiner sein dürfen. Aber immernoch gilt: der sitzt nicht 100%. Der Strap oben hält nix, unten der macht nix. Der Schoner war dann auch so eng, dass ich den Zipper grad so zubekommen habe. Zu fuddelig.

Poc VPD Air
Geiles Ding. Genau die richtige Grösse, eigtl genau den Schutz, den ich mir noch hätte gefallen lassen. Trägt kaum auf, sitzt insgesamt gut. Was ihn für mich gekillt hat ist, dass er Falten in der Kniekehle wirft und dass mich das nervt. Ausserdem hebt er sich unten leicht vom Schienbein, wenn man die Knie anwinkelt. Hier gefällt mir ein Strap am unteren Ende einfach besser.

Ion K_Pact
tadaaa. Die Numero Uno. War mit der erste, den ich hier hatte und ich habe doch lange gezweifelt, weil er halt einfach ein Klotz ist. Er sitzt aber am allerbesten! Oben fette Straps, unten fette Straps, sitzt, passt in L, wackelt und hat Luft. Er ist sicherlich 80% der Zeit für mich Overkill - aber er stört mich dabei nicht und das ist mir wichtig. Und wenn ich dann echt mal bös auf die Schnauze fliegen sollte, kann ich sicher sein, dass ich zumindest am Knie top geschützt bin. Ja, er wird bestimmt warm warden, aber schwitzen tut man unter jedem Schoner.

Ich hoffe, ich hab Euch nicht erschlagen mit meinem Text, evtl hilfts ja..


----------



## Germox (16. Januar 2017)

Bei mir ists letztendlich auch der K_Pact geworden. Der sitzt einfach bombe und ist super bequem. Die Oneal AMX konnten mich vom Sitz her nicht überzeugen.


----------



## Xyz79 (16. Januar 2017)

Hab selber den k pact.
Habe den im Hochsommer schon 7 Stunden am Stück getragen ohne das es unangenehm wurde. 

Dick ist er definitiv. Aber nie unangenehm.


----------



## Dorango (16. Januar 2017)

@Stone0207

Hab nicht so viele getestet. Aber ich hab den k_pact und den lite zip und muss dir zustimmen der pact passt am besten. Zip wird demnächst draußen probiert. Der normale lite hat mir weder in M noch in L gepasst. 
Und hibike hat gerade eine kleine Auswahl an Protektoren im Sale.


----------



## Belchenradler (16. Januar 2017)

war gerade eine Woche in Finale Ligure und bin dieses Mal alles nur mit dem K_Pact gefahren. Der sitzt wirklich gut und wurde mir auch bei längeren 5-6h Touren mit +1200hm nie unbequem. Im Hochsommer bevorzuge ich aber immer noch den Lite Zip, auch wenn der etwas weniger gut sitzt.


----------



## Sepp90 (18. Januar 2017)

Ich bin im Moment auch nach ein paar passenden, leichten Knieschonern am suchen.
Da ich ausschließlich im Tour, All-Mountain Bereich unterwegs bin sollten die Knieschoner neben der guten Schutzfunktion auch bequem sein, so dass ich diese auch ohne Probleme über die gesamte Dauer der Tour anlassen kann. Das können auch schonmal ganztägige Ausfahrten sein.
Nach einigem Lesen hier, auf den Herstellerseiten und Testberichten sind vor allem die folgenden beiden für mich interessant:
- ION K_Lite R
- IXS Flow
Neben der Kompaktheit sollen beide laut den Berichten bequem sein und für die Größe guten Schutz bieten. Der neue ION K_Lite R hat einen Klettzug oberhalb, der IXS unterhalb vom Knie. Der ION ist in der Kniekehle offen, der IXS nicht. Vom Preis her ist der IXS deutlich günstiger.

Den ION K_Lite, ohne R, hatte ich schon in der Hand. Sowohl den normalen als auch den Zip. Der Zip hat mir nicht zugesagt. Jedoch waren beide nicht in meiner Größe da. Wobei ich schonmal weis das S zu klein und L zu groß ist. Der normale K_Lite fällt auch raus, da ich zumindest einen Klettzug haben möchte, daher wenn die neuen R. Da hier jedoch auch das Kniepad ausgetauscht wurde ist es fraglich in wie weit sich der gebotene Schutz noch auf die Testberichte des Vorgängermodels übertragen lässt.

Einen direkten Vergleich beider Modelle konnte ich jedoch nicht finden.
Hattet ihr vielleicht schonmal die Gelegenheit beide miteinander zu vergleichen?
Bzw. habt ihr noch sonstige Alternativen?
Z.B. zu den O'Neal Function (Lite) habe ich gar nichts gefunden.
Danke schonmal vorab.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## S-H-A (18. Januar 2017)

Die Flow ist echt gut. Nach ein paar Minuten spürt man sie nicht mehr. Die Schutzwirkung musste ich auch schon einige Male testen. Alles Top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumag (19. Januar 2017)

Ich trage mittlerweile die IXS Flow immer beim biken. Allerdings nur bei normalen Touren. Dafür sind die Teile super. Bequem und man spürt das Teil kaum. Allerdings halte ich die Schutzwirkung nicht für so groß. Im Bikepark oder z.B. in Südtirol trage ich dann die ION K-Cap Evo.


----------



## Stone0207 (19. Januar 2017)

mensch...die IXS Flow sind mir in meinem Test echt durchgerutscht. Das hätte noch n Kandidat sein können.

Hat hier jmd den direkten Vergleich zum K_Pact? Vom Flow hört man ja auch, dass er sehr gut sitzt


----------



## Dorango (19. Januar 2017)

Mich würde interessieren wann die Amp Modelle von ion kommen werden. Weis da jemand was?


----------



## S-H-A (19. Januar 2017)

rumag schrieb:


> Ich trage mittlerweile die IXS Flow immer beim biken. Allerdings nur bei normalen Touren. Dafür sind die Teile super. Bequem und man spürt das Teil kaum. Allerdings halte ich die Schutzwirkung nicht für so groß. Im Bikepark oder z.B. in Südtirol trage ich dann die ION K-Cap Evo.



Hab die auch im Park getragen. Die stehen den größeren Schwestern in nix nach. Hatte nicht mal einen blauen Fleck. Und das hat gut gescheppert. Für Endurotouren und gelegentliche Bikeparkbesuche allemal ausreichend.


----------



## Sepp90 (20. Januar 2017)

Hört sich ja sehr gut an was ihr da über die Flow so schreibt.
Wie habt ihr das denn mit der Größenauswahl gemacht?
Ich finde auf der IXS Homepage keine Größentabelle o.ä. woraus ich eine Größenempfehlung ableiten könnte.


----------



## decay (20. Januar 2017)

Hier ist eine dabei: https://www.bike24.de/p144800.html

Bei mir is einfach. XL nehmen und sich wundern warums am Oberschenkel noch eng ist


----------



## Stone0207 (22. Januar 2017)

Hab den Flow jetzt auch hier und möchte den zu meiner Aufzählung hinzufügen. 

Vom Shutz her ist er meiner Meinung nach wie der K_lite oder K_lite Zip, nur sitzt er deutlich besser als der Lite und ist deutlich bequemer als der ZIP. Also ich würde ihn sogar auf eine Stufe mit dem K_Pact stellen. Er ist als Touren/AM Schoner eigtl. optimal, trägt kaum auf, ist leicht, kompakt und sitzt bombe. Das ist einer, den ich wahrscheinlich tatsächlich bei jedem Ausritt tragen würde.
Ich denke daher, dass es für mich am end der Flow ist und doch nicht der K_Pact. Wenn man nach dem Threat Titel geht, trifft der es ziemlich gut 

ps. wenn Ihr den bestellen wollt, würde ich empfehlen eine Größe größer zu ordern, der fällt ähnlich klein aus wie der K_Pact. Ich habe mit 35/45 bei beiden L.


----------



## Sepp90 (22. Januar 2017)

Das hört sich ja wirklich super an.
Die Flow wollte ich mir nun demnächst auch mal bestellen. Bin nur noch am hadern, da ich laut der Größentabelle genau zwischen der Größe S und M liege...
Werde ich wohl mal beide zum anprobieren bestellen müssen.


----------



## talybont (13. Februar 2017)

Nach über zwei Jahren MTB-Abstinenz bin ich seit dem Jahreswechsel wieder dabei. Hatte seinerzeit die O'Neal sinner und war recht zufrieden. Die gingen aber mit dem letzten MTB.
Neues MTB heißt nun auch Flats statt Click, und somit kamen die alten RF Marke Stormtrooper zum Einsatz - und wie sollte es nicht anders sein , sie bewahrten mich vor fieser Schienbeinperforation.
Bei allem Style, Schoner ohne Schienbeinschutz kommen mir nicht mehr ins Haus. Gerade beim Anhalten, Stehen/Sitzen und weiterem Nichtfahren zerschrabbelt man doch sein Schienbein eher als bei Fahren/Stürzen selbst. 
Könnt Ihr da was gescheites (verhärtender Schaum, hoher Tragekomfort wg. langer Touren) empfehlen?

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (13. Februar 2017)

RaceFace Ambush gibts mit Schienbein schöner als auch was von Ion. Die beiden fallen mir jetzt ad-hoc ein. Es gibt auch Socken mit integriertem Schienbeinschutz


----------



## Maledivo (22. Februar 2017)

Hatte diverse Protektoren ausprobiert / getestet:

Sixsixone Rage - Passform Top! Tragegefühl Top! Mit der Zeit (nach einem Jahr) leiert leider aus - müsste danach öfters hochziehen. Bisher gut geschützt - Knie dankt! 

POC Joint VPD - Guter Passform - rutscht leider öfters (besonders bei längere Fahrten)! Haltbarkeit gut (bis auf Schriftzug, war nach 3 Monaten weg) - Stoßgefühl angenehm - bisher immer geschützt - Knie dankt 

IXS Dagger - Passform Top! Für längere Touren Overskized! - keine Langzeittest

Seven ipd Control - Passform Top! Etwas klobig! Hardschale stößt Schienbein ein wenig! -> keine Langzeittest

ION K_Pact - Passform wie gegossen! Tragegefühl Top! Der Beste von allem! - Jetzt wird getestet! Achtung - dieser Schoner wurde 1 Nummer größer bestellt - L passt an meinem Knie nicht!

Für jeden Schoner habe ich auch Pedant für Ellenbogen (bis auf IXS Dagger) - ähnliches Ergebnisse wie bei Knieschoner!

Hintergrund: Fahre im Jahr so um 3-4.000 km (Pro Tour etwa 50 km/1.200-1.500 hm), Knieschoner sind ganze Zeit am Platz


----------



## LTB (1. März 2017)

Ich habe seit kurzem die *IXS Flow*, sowohl für die Knie als auch für die Ellenbogen. Größe ist jeweils M.
An den Knien passen sie perfekt, sind nach ein paar Minuten gefühlt verschwunden, das Polster wird durch die Körperwärme flexibler. Auch wenn die Flow in der Kniekehle nicht offen sind, ist die Belüftung sehr gut, denn es ist quasi ein "Netz", sehr Luftdurchlässig.

Die Ellenbogenschoner in M sitzen doch recht stramm obwohl ich dünne Arme habe. Aber auch hier ist das Tragegefühl sehr gut, denn die Polster passen sich nach kurzer Zeit an.

Getragen habe ich beide Paare von Beginn der Tour bis zum Schluss. Bisher bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## outfaced (1. März 2017)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Ion k pact. Auch nach 6 stunden tragen nicht unbequem. Aber recht dick.


Kann es auch unterschreiben. 
Beim ersten Blick und Gefühl wurde man sagen "sind die dick und schwer die Dinger ... " aber einmal am Bein und die liegen ziemlich gut an und nehmen auch die Bewegungen im Knie ohne durchzurutschen oder zu reiben auf. Hab aber etwas Bedenken wie die sich bei Hitze anfühlen ... Bei 10° passte noch einigermaßen, aber ddie Knie und die Schöner waren schon nass. Belüftung ist da so gut wie keine.


----------



## Xyz79 (6. März 2017)

Mich stören sie auch bei 30 Grad nicht. Klar wird es nass drunter. Aber auch dann reibt und scheuert nichts. 
Unangenehm wird es nicht. Zumindest nach meinem Empfinden.


----------



## Dorango (6. März 2017)

Also der k_pact ist mein Park Schützer nutzte ich den ganzen Sommer. Empfand ihn nie als störend oder als Heizdecke. 
Hatte ihn auch auf meinen Touren in Pontresina an.  Also auch Tourentauglich. Hab mir nun den k_cap Evo geholt weil mir der Schienbeinschutz gefällt(8 Stiche). Der Knieschoner ist hinten offen, man braucht nicht die Schuhe auszuziehen. Gefühlt ist die Passform etwas schlechter weil er auch hinten offen ist. Aber so richtig teste ich ihn in 2 Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (8. März 2017)

Was ein Testmarathon...
k  lite in xl ist mir am Oberschenkel (48cm) zu weit, fühlt sich aber top an.
K pact xl passt, drückt aber etwas unter dem Knie, sonst gut
Ixs flow xl, eigentlich ok, aber iwie doch etwas klein
Oneal Sinner, Ok aber mehr nicht
Oneal Sinner Race, geiler Schoner, aber doch eher für die Hardcore Fraktion
Bestellt hab ich mir nun noch den k lite R in Größe L, ich bin sehr gespannt


----------



## Timo S. (10. März 2017)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Was ein Testmarathon...
> k  lite in xl ist mir am Oberschenkel (48cm) zu weit, fühlt sich aber top an.
> K pact xl passt, drückt aber etwas unter dem Knie, sonst gut
> Ixs flow xl, eigentlich ok, aber iwie doch etwas klein
> ...


*Update*
der K Lite R geht wieder zurück, der ist noch dünner als der K Lite, lt. Aussage ION ca. 10% weniger Dämpfung der Aufprallenergie als der K Lite.
Mir persönlich zu wenig, so wie die Lage momentan steht, werde ich auch beim K Pact bleiben, allerdings in XL da ION Schoner an den Waden doch recht schmal geschnitten sind. Eigentlich fand ich den K Lite echt gut, aber der hat einfach nicht richtig gepasst, entweder am Oberschenkel zu weit, an der Wade aber gut (XL) oder umgekehrt (L).


----------



## Galleg2002 (16. März 2017)

Hi leute, 
da meine alten Knieschoner (6 Jahre älteres Modell von dem hier https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...216;pgc[18889]=18892;pgc[5356][5360]=1;page=5 ) langsam auseinander bröseln brauche ich neue. Da ich die Teile hauptsächlich für die Transalp benötige sollten sie leicht sein (brauche nicht zwingend Schienbeinschoner da Klickies) und schnell an bzw. wieder aus zu ziehen sein (ja ich will die Teile nicht 9 stunden bei ner 3000hm Tour tragen  ). Das war ein wenig der Nachteil von den 661 da ich doch ein weilchen gebraucht habe eh ich die an hatte. Mir wäre lieber irgendwelche die ich über den Schuh ziehen kann und dann mit Klettverschluss befestigen kann. 

Danke für Tipps


----------



## Kuba1907 (18. März 2017)

Ich habe drei verschiedene Protektoren getestet. Zum einen der Ion k lite zip, super zum schnellen an- und ausziehen, aber von der verarbeitung her schlecht. Dreimal ausgetauscht aber immer ungleichmäßig vernäht. Hat mich bei dem Preis schon gestört. 
Hatte dann einen gon Endura ausprobiert. Auch schnell anzuziehen durch Klettverschlüsse aber leider war die Passform für mich nicht optimal. 
Nun hab ich die IXS Flow und bin rundum zufrieden. Sind angenehm auch auf längeren Touren zu tragen.


----------



## Timo S. (20. März 2017)

So, bin dann mir der Schoner Findung durch, zuletzt hab ich noch den POC VDP 2.0 getestet.
 Diesen fand ich eigentlich super und hätte ihn auch gerne behalten, aber die Lösung in der Kniekehle ist einfach schlecht, massiver Faltenwurf einhergehend mit zwicken in diesem Bereich.
Somit bin ich dann auch beim ION K Pact geblieben, welcher auch nicht perfekt war, aber in Summe dann doch der Beste...


----------



## ostomek (22. März 2017)

Ich hatte erst die ixs Hack Ellenbogen und Knieschoner, fand sie als günstigen Einstieg ganz ok, aber relativ unflexibel, hatten dafür eine Schnalle oben und umten gegen verrutschen, waren mir aber als M zu eng.
Habe dann die ixFlow bestellt in L, diese fühlen sich weicher und besser an, aber in L rutschen sie mir vom Oberschenkel, sobald ich das Knie öfters bewege, bei Ellenbogen so ähnlich.
Nun zu meiner Frage wie stramm muss sowas sitzen ? Muss das Gummi richtig fest anliegen ? Komme da nicht weiter !


----------



## rumag (23. März 2017)

Ich hab die Flow in M. Waren am Anfang relativ eng. Aber jetzt sitzen die perfekt. Die Hack habe ich auch in L.


----------



## ostomek (23. März 2017)

rumag schrieb:


> Ich hab die Flow in M. Waren am Anfang relativ eng. Aber jetzt sitzen die perfekt. Die Hack habe ich auch in L.




Und welche nutzt du jetzt die Flow oder die Hack ? Welche findest du besser ?


----------



## rumag (24. März 2017)

Die Hack benutze ich schon ewig nicht mehr. Auf den Hometrails die Flow (trage ich mittlerweile immer) und wenn es ein bisschen heftiger wird (z.B. Südtirol oder Bikepark) die ION K-Cap Evo.


----------



## Dekon (5. April 2017)

Ich habe mit dem iXS Flow auch sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht. Guter Sitz, bequem und in M (ich bin schlank und groß) gut passend. Gleiches gilt auch für den Ellenbogenschoner (Flow) und die Weste (Carve).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_J_Nied (24. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin auch auf der Suche nach ein paar Schonern.
Die ION K Pact scheinen recht beliebt zu sein.
Gibt es hier schon vergleiche zum neuen K Pact Amp?
Ist so ein Reißverschluss nicht eher unbequem oder spürt man den kaum?

Vielen Dank..

Gesendet von meinem XT1572 mit Tapatalk


----------



## outfaced (24. April 2017)

K Pact Amp werden aufgelistet, aber verfügbar sind die nicht so richtig ... Warte schon seit 1Jahr drauf, daß irgendwo ein vernünftiges Rievew auftaucht.


----------



## Rainer-75 (24. April 2017)

Also bei Hibike sind die amp s lieferbar.  Hab sie heute bekommen und muss sagen beim probesitzen merk ich nicht s vom Reißverschluss. Mal sehen. Wenn ich die nächsten Tage ne runde dreh damit. Im Endeffekt musst eh selber testen. Die Flow machten auch keinen schlechten Eindruck. Hatten aber nicht gepasst und da sie oben nicht verstellbar sind hab ich die nächste grösse nicht getestet.die wären wohl zu locker gewesen


----------



## Mr_J_Nied (24. April 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten..
Amazon hat sie auch lieferbar, auch da ohne Rezensionen bisher.
Wobei die auch kein vernünftiges review ersetzen könnten..

Gesendet von meinem XT1572 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. April 2017)

Was soll das bei ION denn?

*Sizechart Website:*
M 39 33
L 44 35
http://www.ion-products.com/bike/sizechart-gloves-protection/

*Sizechart Etikett:*
M 44 35
L 49 41

Und XL gibts auf der Website, nicht aber auf dem Etikett....

_______

Ich hab M und L da, und hab 44 34 - anprobieren kann ich beide, aber welche jetzt behalten?
Der M sitzt auch ohne Klettverschluss schon recht fest, beim L ists v.a. an den Wadeln ohne Klett recht locker.

Und hat sich von 16 auf 17 was geändert? Erkenn kann ich nix außer der Farb.
EDIT: Mein 16ner ist etwas weiter, aber das könnt auch an Made in China liegen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. April 2017)

outfaced schrieb:


> K Pact Amp werden aufgelistet, aber verfügbar sind die nicht so richtig ... Warte schon seit 1Jahr drauf, daß irgendwo ein vernünftiges Rievew auftaucht.


vielleicht hilfts ein Bisserl..(einigermassen vernünftig) ;-) :
http://prime-mountainbiking.de/getestet-ion-k-pact-knieschoner-pid7862/


----------



## Rainer-75 (29. April 2017)

Sind aber nicht die amp s


----------



## Liquid01 (2. Mai 2017)

Hab die ION k-pact amp zip seit dem Wochenende und bin nach der ersten Ausfahrt mehr als begeistert davon.
Hoffe das bleibt so 

Bestellt wurden sie übrigens bei ROSE...


----------



## talybont (2. Mai 2017)

Fahre jetzt seit einigen Wochen die Specialized Atlas - anziehen und vergessen. Auch bei 8h Touren.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rainer-75 (2. Mai 2017)

Bin auch zufrieden mit den amp s.  Hatte daheim noch bedenken das die untere abdeckung beim Reißverschluss drückt. Beim fahren spürte man aber nicht s mehr. Sitzen echt gut und stören nicht.


----------



## outfaced (3. Mai 2017)

Na so was .. hab K Cap in M, aber mit K Pact Amp in M bin ich nicht klargekommen. Da kriege ich den Reißverschluss kaum zu. Oben gerade so ok und unten mit sehr viel Mühe. Den Klettverschluss brauch ich gar nicht und alles Sitzt entsprechend ziemlich fest. Schauen wir mal ob den Umtausch ohne weiteres geht.

Sonst Verarbeitung und Form sind absolut Top.


----------



## hans7 (3. Mai 2017)

Geht mir genauso. Der M Kcal passt super, aber der Kpact AMP ist an den Waden sehr eng. Hoffe, dass er sich noch weitet.


----------



## RockAddict (4. Mai 2017)

Bei mir ist es auch der Ion Cap Evo geworden.
Hatte zuerst die Ion K Lite Zip in M und L bestellt weil ich die Idee mit dem Reißverschluss klasse fand.
Nicht so klasse war dann der Umfang am Oberschenkel und Wade, bei beiden war es sehr eng und der Klettverschluss hat nichts gebracht.
Da M am Knie besser gepasst hatte, hab ich mir noch die Ion K Cap Evo in M bestellt und siehe da, passt nicht nur wie die Faust aufs Auge, die Teile lassen sich in alle Richtungen justieren. Die Klett-Flächen sind sehr groß und lassen viel Spielraum (in meinem Fall!) für den Umfang des Oberschenkels und der Wade.
Fand dann noch dass der Protektor am Knie etwas locker ist, als ich mich bewegte, aber dafür gibt es die seitlichen Strapps an der Kapsel.
Hab sie jetzt gut 20 Minuten an und werde sie auf jeden fall behalten. Freu mich schon auf die nächste Abfahrt


----------



## Belchenradler (6. Mai 2017)

In den letzten Monaten habe ich relativ viel Fahrtechnik geübt. Hinterradversetzen in Spitzkehren, etc.. Neulich wurden meine ION Protection Socken (die ich zum Glück an hatte) dabei zerstört, als ich nach längerer Zeit mal wieder vom Pedal abgerutscht bin … Den Stoff und die Protectoreinlage im Socken hat’s zerrissen, aber mein Schienbein blieb unverletzt. 

Habe mir nun die ION K Cap Evo zugelegt. Die Dinger sind zwar relativ schwer (910g in Größe L), aber nicht unbequem beim Fahren. Sie sitzen bei mir ähnlich gut wie der ION K-Pact.


----------



## RockAddict (7. Mai 2017)

Hatte meine Ion Cap gestern das erste mal beim Downhill an und die Bewegungsfreiheit ist überragend.
Wenn man eine aktive Haltung einnimmt spürt man die Dinger so gut wie gar nicht.
Wirklich heiß ist es darunter auch nicht geworden, trotzdem habe ich an der Kniekehle stark geschwitzt.
Bin gespannt wie das dann im Hochsommer aussieht 
Würde die wieder kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (21. Mai 2017)

Ion K-Pact:
Die passen mir in M mit 44/34 so genau, dass ich den Klett gar nicht bräuchte.  Allerdings sind die natürlich auch nicht konsistent produziert, sondern es gibt Toleranzen, hatte verschiedene "M" an, von 16 und 17 und Jahrgangsunabhängig gabs weitere und engere.
Gestern erstmals getragen, gscheit warm, unten steht der Sas-tec beim pedalieren bissl am Schienbein an, aber sonst bequem. Richtig gefallen bin ich nicht.

Ion K-Lite Zip:
War in der gleichen Größe (M) wie der K-Pact zu groß, viel zu labberig an den Bünchen und auch dazwischen viel zu viel Stoff/Material. Drum zurückgesandt.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (4. Juni 2017)

So, Ion K_Pact 5x mal getragen, kein Sturz, schon die erste Naht offen...subber...


  


JohSch schrieb:


> Ion K-Pact:
> ...
> Gestern erstmals getragen, gscheit warm, unten steht der Sas-tec beim pedalieren bissl am Schienbein an, aber sonst bequem. Richtig gefallen bin ich nicht.


----------



## RockAddict (4. Juni 2017)

Schick die Dinger ein. Das ist ein Garantie-Fall.
Also meine K-Cap sehen, bis auf die Dreckflecken,  nach gut zehn Touren aus wie neu 
Hatte auch noch keinen Sturz.


----------



## Motorbasti (4. Juni 2017)

Hi, 
Was haltet ihr denn von den POC VDP Air Knee Protektoren? 

Gruß Basti 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## scratch_a (4. Juni 2017)

JohSch schrieb:


> So, Ion K_Pact 5x mal getragen, kein Sturz, schon die erste Naht offen...subber...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 611142 Anhang anzeigen 611143 Anhang anzeigen 611144



Das du immer gleich alles kaputt machen musst? 
Also ich würd sie auch einschicken...bei meinen sind noch keine Nähte aufgegangen, obwohl ich sie schon relativ lange fahre, sehr oft an hatte und schon etliche Male in der Maschine gewaschen habe. Nur hinten sind vom Pedal inzwischen einige Löcher drin, da bin ich aber selber schuld und tun der Funktion nicht weh


----------



## Deleted 283425 (4. Juni 2017)

So gut gemacht sind die Nähte auch nicht, windiger Faden, etc und von den K_pact, _zip, _lite, etc hab ich schon öfter mal sowas gelesen.

Meine Bliss Minimalist die ich davor hatte, habe ich als praktisch neuwertig nach 2J. verkauft.

__

Falls das noch jemand interessiert:
Bliss Minimalist: schön leicht, luftig und bequem, können allerdings rutschen und müssen dann im schlimmsten Fall alle paar Min. hochgezogen werden. Und mutmaßlich (siehe auch Enduro Mag) weniger Dämpfung.


----------



## MS_DA (10. Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute!

Bei meiner Suche nach passenden Knieprotektoren hat mir das Forum hier wirklich gut geholfen 

Hier mein Erfahrungsbericht zu den getesteten Protektoren (meine Maße: Wade: 34 cm, Oberschenkel: 46 cm):

- Race Face Ambush (in L): die Passform war für mein Knie gar nicht geeignet. Der obere und Untere Klett war  viel zu eng. In der Mitte am Knie war der Protektor aber viel zu weit. Er wirkte hochwertig und gut verarbeitet.

- Ion K_Pact (in L): Richtig gut! Passform ist super! Kein rutschen, wirkt sehr robust! Verarbeitung ist top.

- Ion K_Pact_Amp (in L): der Reisverschluss ist natürlich ganz nett. Aber leider ist die Passform viel schlechter als beim K_Pact. Am Knie war viel zu viel Luft, am Oberschenkel fast zu eng, an der Wade zu weit.. der normale K_Pact sitzt bei mir um längen besser.

- Scott Grenade Evo (in M): super Knieprotektor! trägt sich genau so angenehm wie der K_Pact, und sitzt auch genau so gut! Leider fehlt der Anti-Rutsch-Streifen oben und unten. Dadurch rutscht der er etwas nach unten beim pedalieren. Er bleibt dann zwar an Ort und Stelle, aber sitzt dann etwas locker am Knie. Verarbeitung: leider waren an den seitlichen Pads einige offene Nähte...

- Endura Singletrack (in L): wirkt etwas billig. Sitzt schlecht, und ist unbequem. Habe mich damit auch nicht wirklich geschützt gefühlt.

- IXS Flow (in L): Guter Sitz und bequem, aber ich wollte etwas mit seitlichen Pads.

- O Neal Sinner (in L): War zu groß und war nicht sonderlich Vertrauenserweckend. Außerdem unbequem in der Kniekehle.

- Fox Launch Pro (in L): Die Verarbeitung war super. Auch der Schutzfaktor ist sehr hoch, da gab es nichts zu bemängeln. Leider hat er in der Kniekehle stark gescheuert. Den kann man aber definitiv mal anprobieren.


Für mich blieb am Ende nur der Ion K_Pact und der Scott Grenade Evo in der engeren Auswahl. Im Vergleich zu den andrenen Protektoren sind die beiden in Sachen Schutz, Passform und Tragegefühl am besten.
Der Fox Launch Pro hat auch einen guten Eindruck gemacht.

Viele Grüße, Max


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Juni 2017)

Konnte jemand die Ion K_Pact und die K_Lite_R vergleichen?


----------



## Ahija (23. Juni 2017)

Was kann man denn mit Oberschenkel 54cm und Wade 43cm kaufen? Jeweils 10cm über/unter dem Knie gemessen. Bin da durch Fußball und Fitnesstudio etwas anders aufgestellt..mit den Größentabellen der Hersteller kann ich meist in XL nur Schmunzeln.

Gefahren werden hauptsächlich kurze AM/Enduro Touren von ca. 25-30km 500hm. S1+ bis S2+ aktuell (das reicht auch erst einmal).
Ich habe kein Problem damit, die Schoner nach dem Uphill aus dem Rucksack zu nehmen. Plastikschalen würde ich gerne vermeiden. Sie müssen _nicht_ Tagestourtauglich sein. Würde sie nur für die Abfahrt anziehen.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. Juli 2017)

Mehr Infos zu ION:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ion...est-gluecklich-ohne-klettverschluesse.774134/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastin (10. Juli 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> Was kann man denn mit Oberschenkel 54cm und Wade 43cm kaufen? Jeweils 10cm über/unter dem Knie gemessen. Bin da durch Fußball und Fitnesstudio etwas anders aufgestellt..mit den Größentabellen der Hersteller kann ich meist in XL nur Schmunzeln.
> .



Ich bin jetzt mit ähnlichen Maßen beim Sweet Protection Bearsuit light in XL fündig geworden. Ion bspw habe ich nicht über die Waden ziehen können.  Früher viel Sport und heute fett ist auch ne schlechte Kombi


----------



## Ahija (13. Juli 2017)

Hatte heute die ION Protection K_Pact in XL an.. das geht gar nicht. Die Größentabelle ist erstunken und erlogen. Haben die gerade so an- und auch wieder ausbekommen ohne sie gleich kaputt zu machen. Klettverschluss brauchte ich dabei auf keinen Fall. Sind nun direkt wieder auf dem Weg zurück..das nächste Paar sind welche von RaceFace. Gespannt ob die auch ihre Größenangaben nur schätzen oder auch mal ausmessen..


----------



## Design-Rider (14. Juli 2017)

Aufgrund einiger Eindrücke, kleiner Bericht auch von mir. Einsatz:Enduro/Freeride   Mein Fokus lag eher auf Schoner mit Hartcap.
Da es mir sonst schon jeden Schoner bei nen Abgang runter gezogen hat. Klar, der erste Impact wird aufgenommen aber meistens zieht es den Schoner dabei gleich mit runter und man trägt üble Schürfwunden davon. Hab mittlerweile einige Schoner über die Zeit testen können. 

Raceface Ambush: 
nerviges zukletten
Unbequem
Kratzt an einigen Stellen extrem 

Oneal Sinner Kevlar Race "mit hartcap:
Richtig monströse Teile
Unbequem und gleich sehr warm/schwitzig.
Kratzt an vielen Stellen
Schwer 
Kein entspanntes treten
Zu kleines Hartcap dafür aus härteren Material wie zB vom Ion kcap

Oneal AMX Zipper 3:
Leider ohne hartcap
Positiv: sehr bequem
Nicht zu schwer
Gut pedalierbar
Gut gemachter Reißverschluss der Innen nochmal eine Stoffauflage für die Haut eingearbeitet hat.
Kein kratzen oder sperriges Tragegefühl
Beim uphill kann man sie am Rahmen befestigen.
Den Viskoschutz kann man über eine Tasche herausnehmen, wenn man die Schoner waschen will. Daher echt ein Top Schoner wenn auch ohne hartcap. 

Ion K_cap mit hartcap:
schwer
Etwas sperrig hinten in der Kniekehle
Zu kleines Hartcap
Gleich warm/schwitzig
Positiv: Dank der zweiteiligen Knie Konstruktion perfekt pedalierbar. 
Aber die Dinger sind mir dann doch einfach zu klobig und schwer. 

POC 2.0 DH
schwer 
Gleich sehr warm/ sehr schwitzig
Positiv:
pedalierbar
Richtig geiler Schutz und richtig großes Hartcap
Super Sitz

Jetzt mein absoluter Favorit: für mich der Beste Kompromiss aus Schutz,Tragegefühl und Gewicht.

IXS Dagger oder Cleaver/mit Schienbeinschutz:
Super Tragekomfort
Leicht 
Gutes Hartcap
Gute Belüftung
Beim Dagger der kleine Schienbeinschutz.
Lange uphills oder pedalieren kein Problem
Trocknen schnell.
Der Cleaver ist als Schienbeinkombi sehr leicht aber der Dagger ist bequemer 

Vielleicht helfen meine Eindrücke den ein oder anderen weiter. In dem Sinne "ride on


----------



## Deleted 283425 (25. Juli 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> Hatte heute die ION Protection K_Pact in XL an.. das geht gar nicht. Die Größentabelle ist erstunken und erlogen.



Es gibt nicht eine Größentabelle bei denen 




JohSch schrieb:


> Was soll das bei ION denn?
> 
> *Sizechart Website:*
> M 39 33
> ...




Und was die Haltbarkeit betrifft:


JohSch schrieb:


> So, Ion K_Pact 5x mal getragen, kein Sturz, schon die erste Naht offen...subber...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 611142 Anhang anzeigen 611143 Anhang anzeigen 611144


Für meine Rekla hat der Händler selbst was kulantes gemacht, bei ION sind die nie angekommen. Ich hab se behalten und selbst zusammengenäht, sonst haltens bisher.

Sind gescheit warm, und drum wär ich jetzt froh wenn man se ohne Schuhe ausziehen abnehmen könnte. Sonst sind se schon ganz bequem und rutschen nicht. Gscheit draufgeflogen bin ich immer noch nicht.


----------



## Ahija (25. Juli 2017)

Bin nach den ION K_Pact bei den 661 Evo Knee in XL gelandet. Da stimmt zumindest die eine Größentabelle. Waren natürlich auch gleich mal 30€ teurer.. mal verliert man, mal gewinnen die anderen.
Test am Wochenende steht aus. Sofatest nach 2h Serien -> bequem.


----------



## Fischi23 (26. Juli 2017)

Hey,

habe mir die K_Pact geholt. Habe sie einmal in L und Xl.

Jetzt habe ich das Problem das L oben am Oberschenkel gut sitzt, ich ihn aber kaum über die Wade bekomme, bzw. nur mit sehr viel aufwand.

Bei den XL sitzen die Schoner an der Wade sicher und rutschen kein Stück, allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass die oben kurz vorm rutschen sind.

Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass die Schoner sich nach 2-3 Touren weiten. Kann da wer aus Erfahrung sprechen?


----------



## Ahija (26. Juli 2017)

Es ist ein Gummizug. Natürlich geben die etwas nach. Ich denke aber man sollte da keinen Centimeter Umfang erwarten


----------



## Coleman (26. Juli 2017)

Hab heute die POC VPD 2.0 bekommen. So machen die erst einmal einen sehr guten Eindruck. Werde diese nun erst einmal ne Weile zu Hause tragen um zu schauen, ob sie richtig passen.
Fährt die hier jemand und kann mir sagen wie die sitzen müssen? Da sie ja nicht verrutschen sollen, sitzen die sicher etwas strammer oder? Viele schreiben immer sie merken die Knieschoner nicht, das kann ich mir nun nach 15min tragen nicht wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## Schlaefisch (26. Juli 2017)

Coleman schrieb:


> Viele schreiben immer sie merken die Knieschoner nicht, das kann ich mir nun nach 15min tragen nicht wirklich vorstellen.



Die Leute beneide ich auch, ist bei mir definitiv nicht der Fall. Kommt allerdings auch echt drauf an, ob man auf der Couch sitzt und sich drauf konzentriert wo es zwickt, oder auf dem Bike ist und besseres zu tun hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coleman (26. Juli 2017)

Schlaefisch schrieb:


> Die Leute beneide ich auch, ist bei mir definitiv nicht der Fall. Kommt allerdings auch echt drauf an, ob man auf der Couch sitzt und sich drauf konzentriert wo es zwickt, oder auf dem Bike ist und besseres zu tun hat



Ja das kann natürlich sein. Ich hab jetzt trotzdem mal ne Nummer größer geordert, so zum Vergleich.


----------



## xalex (27. Juli 2017)

Bis jetzt haben sich alle Knieschoner geweitet, die ich je hatte. Am wenigsten bis jetzt die POC allerdings, bzw nur die STraps.
Der Schoner sollte halt so stramm sitzen, dass er nicht gerade verrutscht. Dafür würde ich ein bißchen Weitung mit der zeit mit einkalkulieren

Was heißt merken... Ne, eigentlich merke ich die tatsächlich schnell nicht mehr. Ich ahbe oft auch bei Tagestouren die schoner immer an. Ein bißchen zwicken ist mir auch egal. es darf halt nicht scheuern, so daß wunde Stellen entstehen


----------



## GG71 (27. Juli 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich frage mich nach der Anprobe von diversen Knieschoner in Größe XL, was machen die Leute, die wirklich viel Muskeln haben?!
Warum wird kein XXL hergestellt?
Bin jetzt nach langem Hin und Her vorerst mal bei ION K_Lite_Zip geblieben, aber so richtig passt er auch nicht... :-(


----------



## Coleman (31. Juli 2017)

Ich habe nun auch die POC VPD 2.0 in Größe L da. Auf anhieb viel angenehmer zu tragen wie die M. Jedoch wäre ein Mittelding zwischen M und L ideal. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob die L nen kleinen Ticken zu groß sind. Sind in der Kniekehle recht locker vom Stoff her. Bei dem M bekomme ich bei angewinkelten Knie noch nen Finger am Oberschenkel zwischen geschoben. Wahrscheinlich werden die Teile mit der Zeit eh ausleiern oder? Dann wäre M besser, denn wenn L dann noch ausleiert sitzen die im Ernstfall nicht mehr da wo sie sollen.


----------



## Karup (1. August 2017)

Vor lauter Meinungen, Empfehlungen und Tests blicke ich als Anfänger nun absolut gar nicht mehr durch 

Ich habe zukünftig vor 1-2x im Monat auf einen Flow-Trail zu fahren (war erst 2x dort) und habe bisher außer einem Helm -> nyx.

Da ich kein Enduro oder so fahren möchte, dachte ich eigentlich, das "Race Face Charge" an den Knien und Ellbogen reicht.

Nun haben mir am WE auf dem Trail einige gesagt, zumindest an den Knien soll ich wenigstens "gscheite" Schoner anziehen, aber dann soll ich doch besser gleich die passenden Ellbogenschoner dazu kaufen.

Empfohlen wurden mir von 2 Leuten auch die "ION BD Socken" mit Schienbeinschutz und vielleicht sollte ich mir dann gleich auch robuste Handschuhe (Langfinger) kaufen.

Tja und nun bin ich unschlüssig, was tun 

Sehe ich es so richtig, das aufsteigend nach Schutzwirkung und Tragekomfort etwa diese Reihenfolge gilt?

Race Face Charge
IXS Flow
ION K-Lite Zip
ION K-Pact / Race Face Ambush


----------



## decay (1. August 2017)

Würde die ixs Flow und K-Lite Zip in die engere Auswahl nehmen, die Charge helfen nur keine Schürfwunden zu kriegen, den Aufprall verringern sie kein bisschen. Deine Reihenfolge sieht ok aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karup (1. August 2017)

Danke, dann werden es die IXS Flow.
Habe 2xm über dem Knie (nur) ~40cm gemessen, also passt "M" lt. der Tabelle 
Jedoch lt. meiner Länge vom Knöchel bis Kniemitte mit 46cm wäre es eher der "L".

Aber ich denke, da er oben ja nur ein Gummiband hat und er dann in "L" vielleicht rutscht, sollte ich beim "M" bleiben?


----------



## RFS_134 (1. August 2017)

Coleman schrieb:


> Ja das kann natürlich sein. Ich hab jetzt trotzdem mal ne Nummer größer geordert, so zum Vergleich.


Die POC VPD 2.0 fallen echt etwas klein aus.Lieber ne Nr.größer wählen. Der im Laden gab mir gleich XL, obwohl ich meistens der M Typ bin. Es wurde dann L. Saßen Anfangs etwas straff, aber nach 5 Tagen Bikepark, möchte ich die Dinger nicht mehr missen. Sehr gute Schutzwirkung und haben eben 5 Tage lang sehr bequem ihren Job gemacht, ohne zu stören. Verrutschen bei mir auch nicht.. Ich denke nur mittlerweile über optionale Schienbeinschoner nach, da diese einiges an Schrammen abbekommen haben..


----------



## Coleman (1. August 2017)

Die L waren definitv zu groß. Hatte die M nun auf einer Fahrt an und muss sagen, die sind schon sehr bequem. Lockern sich mit der Zeit etwas und verrutschen dann auch nicht. Bin bisher sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Karup (9. August 2017)

So, habe mich doch für die ION K_Pact entschieden.
Ich habe diese in "L" gerade bekommen, bin mir aber unsicher, ob die so auch passen, sind ja meine ersten Knieschoner.
Habe irgendwie das Gefühl, das sie oben etwas einschneiden, wer hat in etwa die gleichen Maße und auch die ION K_Pact und in welcher Größe?

2cm über dem Knie = 40cm
10cm über dem Knie = 45cm


----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. August 2017)

Mit 
Oberschenkelumfang: 43-44
Unterschenkelumfang: 34
hab ich "M".


----------



## Florent29 (9. August 2017)

Karup schrieb:


> So, habe mich doch für die ION K_Pact entschieden.
> Ich habe diese in "L" gerade bekommen, bin mir aber unsicher, ob die so auch passen, sind ja meine ersten Knieschoner.
> Habe irgendwie das Gefühl, das sie oben etwas einschneiden, wer hat in etwa die gleichen Maße und auch die ION K_Pact und in welcher Größe?
> 
> ...



Die müssen sehr straff sitzen. Denn was schwer drauf geht, ribbelt sich im Falle eines Sturzes auch schwer wieder runter.

Mit "All Mountain" haben die K_pact allerdings weniger zu tun, das ist schon Gravity.


----------



## Karup (9. August 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Die müssen sehr straff sitzen. Denn was schwer drauf geht, ribbelt sich im Falle eines Sturzes auch schwer wieder runter.
> 
> Mit "All Mountain" haben die K_pact allerdings weniger zu tun, das ist schon Gravity.



Das stimmt, aber mir hatten die Flow an den Seiten der Knie zu wenig (keine) Polsterung und vom Tragegefühl her finde ich die K_pact ähnlich gut.


----------



## Florent29 (9. August 2017)

Karup schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber mir hatten die Flow an den Seiten der Knie zu wenig (keine) Polsterung und vom Tragegefühl her finde ich die K_pact ähnlich gut.



Klar, dafür wiegen die Flow auch weniger und sind besser belüftet (meine Freundin fährt die).

Ich bin jetzt übrigens von K_Pact auf K_Pact Amp gewechselt: Die Passform ist die Gleiche, aber der Reissverschluss ist sehr praktisch und bei den Amp sind auch die seitlichen Polster in Cordura ausgeführt statt in Neopren (oder was auch immer das ist), was hoffentlich länger hält.


----------



## fone (10. August 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Klar, dafür wiegen die Flow auch weniger und sind besser belüftet (meine Freundin fährt die).
> 
> Ich bin jetzt übrigens von K_Pact auf K_Pact Amp gewechselt: Die Passform ist die Gleiche, aber der Reissverschluss ist sehr praktisch und bei den Amp sind auch die seitlichen Polster in Cordura ausgeführt statt in Neopren (oder was auch immer das ist), was hoffentlich länger hält.


Der Reißverschluss ist nicht unbequem oder reibt?
Da hab ich immer Bedenken.


----------



## Florent29 (10. August 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Der Reißverschluss ist nicht unbequem oder reibt?
> Da hab ich immer Bedenken.



Nein, da ist so eine Neopren-Lippe drunter, damit der Reißverschluss nicht direkt aufliegt. Man muss halt beim Anziehen ein bißchen aufpassen, dass man die Lippe nicht umklappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomster1979 (18. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen ,

Hatte zuerst die K Lite Zip von Ion . Saßen sehr gut , waren mir vom Schutz aber zu schwach , wenn es auch mal in den Bikepark geht. 
Hatte mir dann die K Pact Amp geholt, die waren leider an der Wade zu eng , obwohl auch M wie die Lite .

Bin dann auf POC VPD 2.0 umgestiegen. 
Die passen wieder in M, sind relativ schwer , machen aber einen sehr stabilen Eindruck und scheinen sehr gute Laborwerte zu haben .

Da ich mir jetzt schon zwei mal Böse das Schienbein an den Pedalen bei Vermeidung von Stürzen angeschlagen hab , hab ich nun ne andere Lösung gesucht . 
Hab jetzt einerseits die passenden POC Shine Schützer bestellt um sie mit den Knieschonern zu kombinieren .
Parallel hab ich mir mal die ION K_Pact Select bestellt .. 

Bin mal gespannt ..


----------



## swindle (15. Januar 2018)

Hi Zusammen,

ich habe neue Ion k-pact amp bekommen. passen an sich gut und ich bin zufrieden. allerdings drücken die Protektoren selbst am Schienbein wenn ich aufrecht stehe. nach kurzer zeit habe ich recht tiefe dellen am schienbein durch den druck. bedingt ist das durch die gewölbte form der Protektoren. von Hand lassen sich sie so verbiegen damit sie passen. allerdings gehen sie dann nach kurzer zeit zurück in die Ausgangsposition. Könnt ihr mir zufällig sagen ob die sich zb. durch heißes wasser etwas verformen lassen damit sie permanent so bleiben?


----------



## Tomster1979 (15. Januar 2018)

Also mit Wasser würde ich da nix machen . Eigentlich sollten die sich durch Körperwärme schon entsprechend etwas anpassen . 

Die Ion Protektoren sind aus meiner Erfahrung heraus schon sehr stark fürs Sitzen auf dem Bike geformt, beim Laufen / Stehen sind sie nicht sonderlich komfortabel ..


----------



## Itekei (15. Januar 2018)

Tomster1979 schrieb:


> Hatte zuerst die K Lite Zip von Ion . Saßen sehr gut , waren mir vom Schutz aber zu schwach , wenn es auch mal in den Bikepark geht.
> Hatte mir dann die K Pact Amp geholt



Die K Pact Zip sind die Nachfolger vom Amp, entsprechen diesen und sind für härtere Gangart (explizit auch Park) vorgesehen. Als All Mountain Protektor definitiv too much.

Wer die neu bestellt: zwei Größen größer! Ich fahre XL und habe jetzt keine Arnoldbeine.


----------



## Tomster1979 (15. Januar 2018)

Das stimmt nicht ganz .
Die Lite Zip und Lite gibt es schon länger , das ist die leichtere Version des  Ur k_pact.
Der k_pact amp ist die neuste Version und der Nachfolger des k_pact . So sagt es zumindest ion.
Den Lite würde ich auch nicht im Park tragen , die anderen beiden sind für mich auf jeden Fall AM / Enduro geeignet .
Den k_pact Select , den ich mittlerweile hab, und der zusätzlich das Schienbein schützt, ist für mich der Enduro und Park Protektor ..


----------



## Dorango (15. Januar 2018)

Tomster1979 schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz .
> Die Lite Zip und Lite gibt es schon länger , das ist die leichtere Version des  Ur k_pact.
> Der k_pact amp ist die neuste Version und der Nachfolger des k_pact . So sagt es zumindest ion.
> Den Lite würde ich auch nicht im Park tragen , die anderen beiden sind für mich auf jeden Fall AM / Enduro geeignet .
> Den k_pact Select , den ich mittlerweile hab, und der zusätzlich das Schienbein schützt, ist für mich der Enduro und Park Protektor ..



würde ich genauso unterschreiben. Habe fast alle von ION bzw hatte.
ZIP Lite leichte Bergtouren, K_pact und K_pact selcet sind für die groben Sachen und hier sehe ich auch den AMP als Nachfolger.


----------



## Itekei (15. Januar 2018)

Tomster1979 schrieb:


> Der k_pact amp ist die neuste Version und der Nachfolger des k_pact . So sagt es zumindest ion.


Mitnichten. Der dt. Distributor sagt, der Zip ist der neuste. Im 2018er Lineup (siehe "Knie") findest du den Amp auch nicht mehr, nur noch den Zip und Lite.

Als leichten Protektor, wenn auch etwas Pedalieren angesagt ist, empfehle ich mal die Dainese Trail Skins.


----------



## Jakten (15. Januar 2018)

Jaaaa es gibt einen Hersteller der Knieschnoner in XXL anbietet: 
*Leatt 3DF 5.0*

Ernüchternd musste ich festellen: Auch XXL ist für Storchenbeine. 
Ich bin weißgott nicht wahnsinnig fett und grade meine Beine würde ich durchtrainiert als speckig ansehen. Aber Knieschoner kaufen macht keinen Spaß. Also werde ich mir den 661 Evo II bestellen und hoffe dass sich nur die Farbe des Logos geändert hat. Da passt mir XL sehr gut.


----------



## Lyxander (15. Januar 2018)

Lyxander schrieb:


> Servus
> Ich hab mir mal die letzten Seiten durchgelesen aber bin nicht so ganz durchgestiegen ob mir ION Knieschoner passen habe Oberschenkel *50cm* und Wade *40cm* reicht hier noch XL ?
> Denn laut Tabelle wäre XL 49/37



Hier mal ein kurzes Feedback zu den K_Pact_AMP....
habe sie mir in XL gekauft und bin super zufrieden .... anziehen und vergessen! auch über langen Hosen gut zu tragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (15. Januar 2018)

Jakten schrieb:


> Ernüchternd musste ich festellen: Auch XXL ist für Storchenbeine.
> Ich bin weißgott nicht wahnsinnig fett und grade meine Beine würde ich durchtrainiert als speckig ansehen. Aber Knieschoner kaufen macht keinen Spaß.


haste mal bei *dainese *geschaut? bin mit 2m eher "hager" und bei denen ist grösse s für mich wahrscheinlich noch zu umfangreich.

was gibt es denn noch für *nicht *park/hardcore schützer *mit reißverschluss*?

auf die idee für ellenbogen welche mit zip rauszubringen ist noch keiner gekommen bzw sieht keiner einen sinn drin?
ich würde wohl monatelang fluchen, wenn ich mich ablege und mir an ner goretex jacke die ärmel aufscheuer....


----------



## Jakten (15. Januar 2018)

Ja habe ich, leider zu wenig Protektor oder Hartschale.


----------



## bbkp (18. Februar 2018)

Jakten schrieb:


> Jaaaa es gibt einen Hersteller der Knieschnoner in XXL anbietet:
> *Leatt 3DF 5.0*
> 
> Ernüchternd musste ich festellen: Auch XXL ist für Storchenbeine.
> Ich bin weißgott nicht wahnsinnig fett und grade meine Beine würde ich durchtrainiert als speckig ansehen. Aber Knieschoner kaufen macht keinen Spaß. Also werde ich mir den 661 Evo II bestellen und hoffe dass sich nur die Farbe des Logos geändert hat. Da passt mir XL sehr gut.



ich bin auch am verzweifeln. 
habe ION K lite zip und IXS flow zip probiert, und beide sind in XL (groesste hersteller groesse) schmerzhaft eng. 

Ich suche was leichtes, und das mit zipp gefaellt mir zum an und ausziehen sehr gut. 
bin fuer tipps sehr dankbar.


----------



## _schwede (18. Februar 2018)

Race Face ambush zwar kein zip, dafür  Klett


----------



## decay (18. Februar 2018)

Die sind aber schon ne andere Hausnummer als die K Lite oder Flow, am ehesten entsprechen da die RaceFace Indy, leider ohne Zip (wobei das bei der Klasse imho kein Kriterium ist, ich fahr mit den Flow auch 3-4 Stunden am Stück ohne runterschieben).
Die Indy gibts auch in XXL laut Website.


----------



## bbkp (18. Februar 2018)

den werd ich wohl als naechstes probieren.:
https://www.hibike.de/blog/hibike/test-endura-protektoren.html

wenn der klettverschluss lang genug ist sollts passen (hoff ich halt).

weiss jemand wie gross L/XL wirklich ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeikeK (18. Februar 2018)

bbkp schrieb:


> den werd ich wohl als naechstes probieren.:
> https://www.hibike.de/blog/hibike/test-endura-protektoren.html
> 
> wenn der klettverschluss lang genug ist sollts passen (hoff ich halt).
> ...



Die sind wirklich xl, ich habe am linken Bein eine Krampfader und dadurch einen Umfang am Oberschenkel von über 50 cm und trotzdem sind die bequem.


----------



## bbkp (18. Februar 2018)

_schwede schrieb:


> Race Face ambush zwar kein zip, dafür  Klett



ich lieg da halt 2-3cm uber XXL, bin mir also nicht sicher ob das passen wird.
wuerd mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## bbkp (18. Februar 2018)

HeikeK schrieb:


> Die sind wirklich xl, ich habe am linken Bein eine Krampfader und dadurch einen Umfang am Oberschenkel von über 50 cm und trotzdem sind die bequem.


dort gemessen wo  der obere klettverschluss ist ? oder wo der oberschenkel am staerksten ist ?


----------



## bbkp (18. Februar 2018)

bbkp schrieb:


> ich lieg da halt 2-3cm uber XXL, bin mir also nicht sicher ob das passen wird.
> wuerd mir sehr gut gefallen.


gut aber aus. XXL scheint derzeit nicht lieferbar zu sein.


----------



## HeikeK (18. Februar 2018)

bbkp schrieb:


> dort gemessen wo  der obere klettverschluss ist ? oder wo der oberschenkel am staerksten ist ?


Gemessen 5cm über dem Knie, so stand es in der Größentabelle. In der Realität sitzt der Klettverschluss aber etwas darunter.


----------



## Jakten (19. Februar 2018)

Für meine kräftigen Beine gibt es doch was passendes:
O'Neal Sinner


----------



## Airigh (24. März 2018)

Nach langem Hin und Her sind es bei mir (im vorigen Herbst) noch, die Ion K-Pact in XL geworden. Haben von allen, die ich probiert habe noch am besten gepasst. Nach ein paar Fahrten habe ich aber darauf kommen müssen, dass bei mir die Kniekehle leicht wundgescheuert wird. Ich hoffe, das wird sich mit ausdehnen oder was auch immer noch geben. Hat hier irgendjemand einen Tip?


----------



## hasman (24. März 2018)

ja ich werde ausprobieren irgendwelche Skinglide Creme


----------



## bbkp (25. März 2018)

hab jetzt doch ambush die probiert und leider wierder zurueckgeschickt:
wenn sie die kniescheibe gut umschliessen dann sind sie zu weit unten und ich habe den oberen riemen fast in der kniekehle und den unteren bekomme ich fas nicht zu weil das wadl so weit unten zu dick ist.
zieh ich ihn weiter rauf, so geht sich's gut vom umfang der riemen aus, aber die kniescheibe ist halt nicht ordentlich in der mulde.


----------



## Daybiker07 (25. März 2018)

Nachdem die ION-K-Pact Zip zu sehr gedrückt haben bzw. das Blut abgeschnitten, habe ich nun die Endura MT500. 
Ich bin absolut zufrieden. Aktuell ziehe ich sie über lange Hosen an. Durch den Klettverschluss ist das an und ausziehen sehr angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kally3 (2. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach Knieprotektoren und scheine mit der Größe Probleme zu haben. 
Ich fahre hauptsächlich XC und gerne auch paar paar schöne Trails. Deshalb habe ich Wert auf mittleren Schutz, Komfort und nicht zu warme Protektoren gelegt. 
Ich habe mir zunächst IXS Flow Knee in XL gekauft. Diese waren jedoch viel zu eng am oberen Ende. 
Danach die POC VPD Joint 2.0 in XL bestellt, da diese von den Maßen deutlich größer sind und eher meinen entsprechen, auch wenn diese eher wärmer sein sollen. 
Nun sind diese oben rum auch sehr eng und schnüren mich teilweise ein. Weiss nicht wie sich das über ne längere Tour auswirkt... 
Evtl. ist es so aber normal?
Bei abgewickelten Knien passen sie an den Knien gut, bei ausgestreckten ist eher viel Luft dazwischen. Mag aber an vorgeformten Pads liegen. 
Kennt einer andere Knieprotektoren welche leicht sind und mir passen könnten?
5cm über der Mitte der Kniescheibe habe ich einen Umfang von 46cm, 10cm über der Mitte der Kniescheibe 55cm.
Danke euch im Voraus!


----------



## Florent29 (3. April 2018)

kally3 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach Knieprotektoren und scheine mit der Größe Probleme zu haben.
> Ich fahre hauptsächlich XC und gerne auch paar paar schöne Trails. Deshalb habe ich Wert auf mittleren Schutz, Komfort und nicht zu warme Protektoren gelegt.
> Ich habe mir zunächst IXS Flow Knee in XL gekauft. Diese waren jedoch viel zu eng am oberen Ende.
> ...



Wenn du "nur" XC fährst, dann würde ich dir zu eher leichten Protektoren raten, die quasi wie ein Kniewärmer funktionieren - die schränken auf langen Touren deutlich weniger ein. 

Ich fahre sogar (trailllastige) Marathonrennen mit sowas:




"Richtige" Knieschoner mit harten Schaumstoffkappen sollte man bergauf eher ausziehen oder zumindest auf die Unterschenkel runterziehen. Die nehme ich nur für's Enduro her.


----------



## herbert2010 (3. April 2018)

Wenn es was leichtes sein soll kann ich diese https://www.maciag-offroad.de/tsg-knieschuetzer-joint-schwarz-sid80400.html

sehr empfehlen 

Lg


----------



## kally3 (4. April 2018)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Ich denke die IXS Flow Knee gehen in die Richtung, welche ihr vorgeschlagem habt.
Leider sind diese viel zu eng.
Wie sieht es mit den von @herbert2010 vorgeschlagenen aus? Bei der Grössentabelle steht nur "Oberschenkelumfang".
Geht es da um die klassischen 10cm über dem Knie? Falls ja, habe ich da 55cm und somit wären diese auch zu klein.

Die Endura MT500 sehen auch nicht zu dick aus und würden von der Grösse eher passen denke ich.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit sammeln können?


----------



## herbert2010 (4. April 2018)

kally3 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> Ich denke die IXS Flow Knee gehen in die Richtung, welche ihr vorgeschlagem habt.
> Leider sind diese viel zu eng.
> Wie sieht es mit den von @herbert2010 vorgeschlagenen aus? Bei der Grössentabelle steht nur "Oberschenkelumfang".
> ...


ok dann sind sie dir zu klein ich hab 48cm und da passen die großen gut


----------



## Florent29 (4. April 2018)

kally3 schrieb:


> Ich denke die IXS Flow Knee gehen in die Richtung, welche ihr vorgeschlagem habt.



Nein, ganz und gar nicht.

Die ixs Flow sind ganz normale Gravity-Knieschoner, nur ohne seitliches Padding.

Ich meine eher sowas hier:
https://www.ion-products.com/bike/men/knee-elbow-pads/protection/k-sleeve/

Die TSG sind aber auch gut.


----------



## EmDoubleU (4. April 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Wenn es was leichtes sein soll kann ich diese https://www.maciag-offroad.de/tsg-knieschuetzer-joint-schwarz-sid80400.html
> 
> sehr empfehlen ...



Hi,

ich habe mir die jetzt mal in XXL bei den Bergfreunden bestellt und werde berichten - danke für den Tip!
Oberschenkel hat ca. 52-53cm im schonerrelevanten Bereich.


----------



## fone (4. April 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Nein, ganz und gar nicht.
> 
> Die ixs Flow sind ganz normale Gravity-Knieschoner, nur ohne seitliches Padding.
> 
> ...


Die Beschreibung klingt aber ganz gut für mittleren Schutz. "Trail und XC".
https://www.bike-components.de/de/iXS/The-Flow-Knieschoner-p48059/

Diese Ion gegen "Abschürfungen" sind ja mal sehr speziell.


----------



## Florent29 (4. April 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Die Beschreibung klingt aber ganz gut für mittleren Schutz. "Trail und XC".
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/iXS/The-Flow-Knieschoner-p48059/
> 
> Diese Ion gegen "Abschürfungen" sind ja mal sehr speziell.



Die ixs Flow sind auch super, keine Frage. Meine Freundin hat solche für ihr Fully. Passen aber nicht.

Für XC reichen die Ion oder ähnliche Modelle völlig aus, da fahren die meisten ja überhaupt keine Knieschoner. Es gibt sogar noch leichtere: https://www.raceface.com/products/details/charge-leg-guards18
Die Ion haben immerhin noch Schaumpads, die Race Face sind wirklich nur ein bißchen Gel mit Cordura drüber. Meine Freundin hat solche für ihr XC-HT, wenn sie das Teil für den BMX-Track zweckentfremdet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kally3 (4. April 2018)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mir die jetzt mal in XXL bei den Bergfreunden bestellt und werde berichten - danke für den Tip!
> Oberschenkel hat ca. 52-53cm im schonerrelevanten Bereich.



Ich habs dir jetzt gleich getan und bin gespannt!


----------



## zonz1984 (5. April 2018)

kally3 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> Ich denke die IXS Flow Knee gehen in die Richtung, welche ihr vorgeschlagem habt.
> Leider sind diese viel zu eng.
> Wie sieht es mit den von @herbert2010 vorgeschlagenen aus? Bei der Grössentabelle steht nur "Oberschenkelumfang".
> ...



Ich bin eine Saison lang die IXS gefahren. Waren gut, haben auch gut gepasst. Dann bin ich auf Grund der Belüftung auf die Dainese Trail Skin 2 umgestiegen. Die sitze nicht ganz so stramm aber die Belüftung is dafür wahnsinnig gut. Mit denen bin ich voll zufrieden.


----------



## EmDoubleU (6. April 2018)

Carpman schrieb:


> ... ich habe mir die jetzt mal in XXL bei den Bergfreunden bestellt und werde berichten - danke für den Tip!
> Oberschenkel hat ca. 52-53cm im schonerrelevanten Bereich.



@kally3 

Heute kam die Lieferung von den Bergfreunden und ich habe die TSG Joint Knee gleich mal anprobiert. Naja, sagen wir eher, ich habe es mit Mühe versucht. Denn auch die sind in XXL so eng geschnitten, dass es sowohl am Oberschenkel, als auch an den Waden sehr unangenehm eng wurde - ergo gehen die nächste Woche retoure.

Ansonsten sicherlich echt 'ne tolle Sache als leichter Schutz für Trails und Touren. Aber wenn ich die Dinger kaum anbekomme, nutzt mir das auch nichts...


----------



## kally3 (6. April 2018)

Carpman schrieb:


> @kally3
> 
> Heute kam die Lieferung von den Bergfreunden und ich habe die TSG Joint Knee gleich mal anprobiert. Naja, sagen wir eher, ich habe es mit Mühe versucht. Denn auch die sind in XXL so eng geschnitten, dass es sowohl am Oberschenkel, als auch an den Waden sehr unangenehm eng wurde - ergo gehen die nächste Woche retoure.
> 
> Ansonsten sicherlich echt 'ne tolle Sache als leichter Schutz für Trails und Touren. Aber wenn ich die Dinger kaum anbekomme, nutzt mir das auch nichts...



Hey @Carpman, 

Ja, habe sie heute auch bekommen und sie drücken mich am Oberschenkel auch stark ab. An der Wade finde ich es ok. Anziehen geht auch, nur eben ein starkes Abschnüren .. 
Hast du schon eine Alternative für unsere dicken Schenkel gefunden?


----------



## EmDoubleU (6. April 2018)

kally3 schrieb:


> ... hast du schon eine Alternative für unsere dicken Schenkel gefunden?



Nee, leider nicht. Aber ich gebe die Suche nicht auf - wenn mal wieder ein vielversprechender Tip reinschneit, wird halt erneut bestellt und probiert. Eigentlich finde ich meine Beine gar nicht sooo kräftig, halt normal muskulös.


----------



## Florent29 (7. April 2018)

Carpman schrieb:


> Nee, leider nicht. Aber ich gebe die Suche nicht auf - wenn mal wieder ein vielversprechender Tip reinschneit, wird halt erneut bestellt und probiert. Eigentlich finde ich meine Beine gar nicht sooo kräftig, halt normal muskulös.



Probiert mal Race Face - die haben zwei verschiedene solche "Strumpf"-Schoner im Programm, die meiner Erinnerung nach eher weit ausfallen. Ebenfalls eher weit: 7idp.

Die Ion hingegen fallen sehr eng aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmDoubleU (7. April 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Probiert mal Race Face - die haben zwei verschiedene solche "Strumpf"-Schoner im Programm, die meiner Erinnerung nach eher weit ausfallen. Ebenfalls eher weit: 7idp...



Danke Dir, hab mal eben in Sachen Raceface geschaut. Meinst Du eines dieser Modelle hier?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/Indy-Knee-D3O-Knieschoner-p46858/

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/Charge-Leg-Knie-Schienbeinschoner-p37143/


----------



## Florent29 (7. April 2018)

Carpman schrieb:


> Danke Dir, hab mal eben in Sachen Raceface geschaut. Meinst Du eines dieser Modelle hier?
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/Indy-Knee-D3O-Knieschoner-p46858/
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/Charge-Leg-Knie-Schienbeinschoner-p37143/



Ja.

Aber eher die Indy.

Die Charge sind arg dünn.


----------



## kally3 (8. April 2018)

Hab jetzt nicht so berauschende Reviews vom Indy gelesen. Wie sieht es mit dem vorgeschlagenen Dainese Trail Skin 2 aus? Die gibts auch in XXL und von dem Maßen (Oberschenkel 59cm) sieht das auch ein wenig weiter aus als die anderen.


----------



## Ahija (8. April 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Bin nach den ION K_Pact bei den 661 Evo Knee in XL gelandet. Da stimmt zumindest die eine Größentabelle. Waren natürlich auch gleich mal 30€ teurer.. mal verliert man, mal gewinnen die anderen.
> Test am Wochenende steht aus. Sofatest nach 2h Serien -> bequem.



Ich komme mal hierauf zurück und sage: Passen immer noch sehr gut.
Haben mir nun auch im Herbst / Winter mehrmals das Knie vor spitzen Steinen und anderen felsigen Untergründen geschont.

Würden sie immer wieder kaufen und kann sie für größere Beine definitiv empfehlen.


----------



## bbkp (10. April 2018)

HeikeK schrieb:


> Die sind wirklich xl, ich habe am linken Bein eine Krampfader und dadurch einen Umfang am Oberschenkel von über 50 cm und trotzdem sind die bequem.



habe den raceface ambush zwischenzeitlich auch erfolglos probiert . er ist zu eng wenn das polster an die richtige geschoben wird. wenn ich das polster weiter rauf schiebe wuerde er passen.

habe nun den endura singletrack bestellt und bekommen. obwohl  L und XL in einer grösse zusammengefasst sind passt er hervorragend. endlich fertig mit der suche. danke noch mal fuers messen.


----------



## Sven12345 (23. April 2018)

Hi,

ich suche aktuell *kurze Schienbeinschoner* für meine Freundin. 
Sie ist ca. 1,6m groß und hat entsprechend nicht so lange Beine. 

Sie hat schon POC Joint VPD Air Knieschoner.
Die Knieschoner kann sie in Schlüsselstellen aufs Knie hoch ziehen,
und beim Strecke fahren auf die Wade runter ziehen, wo sie nicht so stören. 

Zu den POC Knieschonern bräuchte sie jetzt noch Schienbeinschoner,
die sie am besten mit Klett oder Reißverschluss schnell an-/ausziehen kann. 
Die Schoner sollen hauptsächlich nur in Schlüsselstellen verwendet werden.

Nebenbei sehe ich es auch nicht ein ~80€ für ein paar einfache Schienbeinschoner hinzulegen.
Ich selber habe ein einfaches Modell von Fuse, das ~35€ gekostet hat. 
Die Fuse Schoner sind aber leider viel zu lang.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Schöne Grüße

Sven


----------



## Ahija (23. April 2018)

Schau dich mal bei den Fußballern um. Erst recht, wenn das Budget knapp ist.


----------



## Sven12345 (23. April 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Schau dich mal bei den Fußballern um. Erst recht, wenn das Budget knapp ist.



Das Blöde an den Fußball-Schonern ist,
dass diese so gebaut sind, dass man Kniestrümpfe drüber zieht. 
Das ist an sich ja eine stabile Lösung, aber unterwegs doch recht fummelig.
Und grade im Sommer wollte ich Kniestrümpfe vermeiden...


----------



## Ahija (23. April 2018)

Jain, schau mal im Futsal / Hallenfußball. Dort gibt es Socken mit Taschen für leichte Einsteckschoner, da die Regelungen dort nicht so streng sind.
Die Socken sind auch entsprechend dünn, jedoch stabil.

https://www.amazon.de/Nike-Herren-M...g=UTF8&refRID=QAWR7XQP0DZETP6MS45Y&th=1&psc=1

Z.b. in XS für 17€


----------



## kally3 (24. April 2018)

Also ich habe jetzt folgende Schoner probiert und bisher war nichts dabei:
IXS Flow Knee XL - viel zu eng
POC Joint VPD 2.0 XL - zu eng
TSG Joint Knee XXL - zu eng
Dainese Trail Skin 2 XL - an der Wade gut vom Umfang, nur zwickt es ein wenig. Am Oberschenkel sind sie schnell verrutscht. Evtl. zu weit obenrum?

Hat noch jemand nen Tipp für nicht zu warme Schoner mit mittlerem Schutz und Oberschenkel mit ca. 55cm Umfang (10cm über dem Knie)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (24. April 2018)

kally3 schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand nen Tipp für nicht zu warme Schoner mit mittlerem Schutz und Oberschenkel mit ca. 55cm Umfang (10cm über dem Knie)?



661 fallen traditionell eher weit aus.


----------



## Ahija (24. April 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Was kann man denn mit Oberschenkel 54cm und Wade 43cm kaufen? Jeweils 10cm über/unter dem Knie gemessen. Bin da durch Fußball und Fitnesstudio etwas anders aufgestellt..mit den Größentabellen der Hersteller kann ich meist in XL nur Schmunzeln.





Ahija schrieb:


> Bin nach den ION K_Pact bei den 661 Evo Knee in XL gelandet.





Ahija schrieb:


> Ich komme mal hierauf zurück und sage: Passen immer noch sehr gut.
> Haben mir nun auch im Herbst / Winter mehrmals das Knie vor spitzen Steinen und anderen felsigen Untergründen geschont.
> 
> Würden sie immer wieder kaufen und kann sie für größere Beine definitiv empfehlen.





kally3 schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand nen Tipp für nicht zu warme Schoner mit mittlerem Schutz und Oberschenkel mit ca. 55cm Umfang (10cm über dem Knie)?



Ist das nun gemein zu sagen, du hättest dir das bestellen und zurücksenden mit 2 Seiten lesen sparen können?


----------



## Jakten (24. April 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> 661 fallen traditionell eher weit aus.


Leider aber nur die alte Serie.


----------



## kally3 (24. April 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Ist das nun gemein zu sagen, du hättest dir das bestellen und zurücksenden mit 2 Seiten lesen sparen können?



Nein natürlich nicht, ich wusste im Voraus nur nicht ob es zwei oder zwanzig Seiten sind, die ich lesen muss 
Danke für den Hinweis! Fährst du die mit kurzen MTB Shorts? Habe gelesen, dass sich bei diesem Modell in der offenen Kniekehle viel Dreck sammeln soll. (Wieso auch immer gerade bei diesem Modell...)
Ist das bei dir so?


----------



## Ahija (24. April 2018)

Im Winter bin ich die Schoner unter meiner Endura Hose gefahren, nun im Frühjahr fahre ich die Schoner natürlich mit Shorts.
Dreck in der Kniekehle? Bei mir kommt der meistens von vorne ;-)


----------



## kally3 (25. April 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Im Winter bin ich die Schoner unter meiner Endura Hose gefahren, nun im Frühjahr fahre ich die Schoner natürlich mit Shorts.
> Dreck in der Kniekehle? Bei mir kommt der meistens von vorne ;-)



Na dann  die Evo Knee sind nun bestellt und ich hoffe, dass meine Suche ein Ende hat.


----------



## alo (27. April 2018)

Ich hab die letzten paar Seiten gelesen (leider zu spät) und hab hier gerade ION K_Pact Zip in XL wieder eingepackt, da viel zu klein.
Oben hab ich den Reißverschluss gerade noch zubekommen, aber am Unterschenkel fehlen gut 6cm um die Hälften zueinander zu bringen ;(
Meine Wade liegt am stärksten Punkt bei 47cm und direkt oberhalb des Knies ebenfalls. 
10cm oberhalb der Kniescheibe sind es 49-50cm
15cm oberhalb der Kniescheibe sind es 55cm
Laut Größentabelle von 661 liege ich am Unterschenkel also am oberen maximum und am Oberschenkel könnte das ganze zu groß ausfallen...

Was meint ihr? gibt's für meine Maße noch Alternativen? Oder eben den "661 Evo II"? (ist das dann der neue, der wieder kleiner ausfällt?)


----------



## alo (27. April 2018)

hab jetzt zu 661 zwei verschiedene Größentabellen gefunden:
- bei Hibike: XL = größter Wadenumfang 40,5-46 und "oberhalb Knie" 51-56 - darauf bezog sich mein Post gerade
- bei 661 "2018 sizing chart" für die EVO: XL = 53-56 (10cm oberhalb des Knies); L = 48-53  <-- demnach bräuchte ich L, aber der wird dann wieder an der Wade zu eng, richtig?


----------



## Ahija (27. April 2018)

Nimm XL. Das ist sowieso alles elastisches Material und kann über den Klettverschluss fixiert werden. Zu viel Material wirst du bei XL nicht haben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kally3 (30. April 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Nimm XL. Das ist sowieso alles elastisches Material und kann über den Klettverschluss fixiert werden. Zu viel Material wirst du bei XL nicht haben..



So, die Evo II sind mir auch in XL leider zu eng am oberen Ende. Wird total abgedrückt, nur wenn ich das Klettband gar nicht schliesse würde es gehen... Evtl. messe ich einfach nur falsch...

Also geht die Suche weiter. Hat jemand noch einen Tipp für wirklich breite Oberschenkel?


----------



## Jakten (1. Mai 2018)

kally3 schrieb:


> So, die Evo II sind mir auch in XL leider zu eng am oberen Ende. Wird total abgedrückt, nur wenn ich das Klettband gar nicht schliesse würde es gehen... Evtl. messe ich einfach nur falsch...
> 
> Also geht die Suche weiter. Hat jemand noch einen Tipp für wirklich breite Oberschenkel?



Ich habe auch so "Problem-Beine".Ich habe auch lange suchen müssen.

Dakine waren mir zu groß: https://www.dakine-shop.de/Dakine-Hellion-Knee-Pad-Bike-Knie-Protektor-Sulphur

Die Sinner passen mir wirklich gut: http://www.oneal.eu/de/products/mountainbike/protektoren/0268-306_sinner-kevlar-knee-guard/


----------



## alo (1. Mai 2018)

Ich war gestern noch in dem einzigen Bikeladen in der Nähe und habe dort neben TSG und IXS dann den FUSE Echo 75 in XXL probiert:
gar nicht schlecht! Am Unterschenkel etwas eng, aber das werden die anderen ja auch sein - immerhin ist der unten offen und per Klett zu schließen.
FUSE kannte ich noch gar nicht, aber die haben letztes Jahr den Freeride-Test gewonnen und es gibt auch noch andere Varianten.
Da mir Schienbeinschutz sehr wichtig ist, kommt für mich neben dem Echo 75 (halbes Schienbein) auch der Echo 100 in Frage - ich konnte nur noch nicht rausfinden, wie lang der ist...
Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, ob ich eine 2-teilige Lösung möchte oder (wie bisher) eine Combo.


----------



## kally3 (1. Mai 2018)

Jakten schrieb:


> Ich habe auch so "Problem-Beine".Ich habe auch lange suchen müssen.
> 
> Dakine waren mir zu groß: https://www.dakine-shop.de/Dakine-Hellion-Knee-Pad-Bike-Knie-Protektor-Sulphur
> 
> Die Sinner passen mir wirklich gut: http://www.oneal.eu/de/products/mountainbike/protektoren/0268-306_sinner-kevlar-knee-guard/



Hi Jakten,
ich nehme an in XL? Finde keine Grössentabelle...


----------



## kally3 (5. Mai 2018)

Hier nun meine erweiterte Liste der nicht passenden Knieprotektoren:
IXS Flow Knee XL - viel zu eng
POC Joint VPD 2.0 XL - zu eng
TSG Joint Knee XXL - zu eng
Dainese Trail Skin 2 XL - an der Wade gut vom Umfang, nur zwickt es ein wenig. Am Oberschenkel sind sie schnell verrutscht. Evtl. zu weit obenrum?
SixSixOne Evo II - XL - zu eng obenrum
O'Neal Sinner Kevlar XL - beim Pedalieren zu eng in der Kniekehle und denke auch zu dick...

Nochmal die gleiche Frage:
Hat noch jemand nen Tipp für nicht zu warme Schoner mit mittlerem Schutz und Oberschenkel mit ca. 55cm Umfang (10cm über dem Knie)?
Die TSG Joint Knee und Dainese Trail Skin 2 wären vom Schutz her ausreichend, wenn sie passen würden...

@Jakten
Wo waren dir die Dakine zu gross? Waren sie luftiger als die O'Neal?


----------



## Jakten (6. Mai 2018)

@kall3 - am Oberschenkel gut. Aber ich hatte immer Luft zwischen Protektor und Kniescheibe. Selbst auf dem Teppich im Wohnzimmer hatte ich beim Drauffallen kein gutes Gefühl.
Untenrum auf der Wade passend, ist aber ständig nach oben gerutscht und war dann leider zu locker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (6. Mai 2018)

Jakten schrieb:


> @kall3 - am Oberschenkel gut. Aber ich hatte immer Luft zwischen Protektor und Kniescheibe. Selbst auf dem Teppich im Wohnzimmer hatte ich beim Drauffallen kein gutes Gefühl.



Die Bilder...


----------



## Florent29 (7. Mai 2018)

Jakten schrieb:


> Selbst auf dem Teppich im Wohnzimmer hatte ich beim Drauffallen kein gutes Gefühl.



Ich nehme dir deine Illusion nur ungern - aber Wohnzimmerteppiche sind eine eher ungünstige Testumgebung


----------



## Jakten (7. Mai 2018)

Ok, nächstes Mal nehme ich einen anderen Teppich.

Mein linker Arm wird derzeit durch eine Gipsschiene verschönert. Da muss der Indoor-Test halt hinhalten.


----------



## Florent29 (7. Mai 2018)

Jakten schrieb:


> Mein linker Arm wird derzeit durch eine Gipsschiene verschönert.



Dann mal rasche Genesung...und beim Testen lieber nach rechts abrollen!


----------



## fone (7. Mai 2018)

Ah jetzt ja!

Teppichbrand, wer kennt das nicht!


----------



## platt_ziege (7. Mai 2018)

wie war das noch
die meisten unfälle passieren im haushalt: frau beim gardinenbügeln ausm fenster gefallen!


----------



## Florent29 (7. Mai 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> die meisten unfälle passieren im haushalt: frau beim gardinenbügeln ausm fenster gefallen!



Wir haben 2018: Kein Schwein hängt mehr Gardinen auf und Frauen dürfen jetzt auch außerhalb des Haushalts arbeiten...


----------



## platt_ziege (7. Mai 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Wir haben 2018: Kein Schwein hängt mehr Gardinen auf und Frauen dürfen jetzt auch außerhalb des Haushalts arbeiten...


hab sogar irgendwo gehört, dass die sogar wählen dürfen!?
verrückte welt....


----------



## Ahija (7. Mai 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Wir haben 2018: Kein Schwein hängt mehr Gardinen auf und Frauen dürfen jetzt auch außerhalb des Haushalts arbeiten...



Lustig - meine schneidet just in dieser Sekunde die brombeerfarbenen Sichtblockaden im Wohnzimmer zurecht. Die Ozeanblauen haben ausgedient.
"Die sind ja sowas von 2017 - die müssen weg."


----------



## Florent29 (8. Mai 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hab sogar irgendwo gehört, dass die sogar wählen dürfen!?



Sie dürfen sogar gewählt werden! Hab ich gehört...ich les ja keine Zeitung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (8. Mai 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Sie dürfen sogar gewählt werden! Hab ich gehört...ich les ja keine Zeitung...


ich auch nicht, aber das wird ja immer bunter


----------



## Florent29 (8. Mai 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ich auch nicht, aber das wird ja immer bunter



Wem sagst du das...ich darf zuhause quasi nix mehr entscheiden, außer die Farbe der Vorhänge...


----------



## platt_ziege (8. Mai 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Wem sagst du das...ich darf zuhause quasi nix mehr entscheiden, außer die Farbe der Vorhänge...


sieh zu dass du land gewinnst solange es noch geht ;-)


----------



## Florent29 (9. Mai 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> sieh zu dass du land gewinnst solange es noch geht ;-)



Nein, das passt schon.

Die Dame hat einen höheren akademischen Grad als ich UND im Gegensatz zu mir einen militärischen Rang. Da darf sie dann auch im Haushalt bestimmen.

Ich gehe einfach so lange mit meinen Kumpels in den Bikepark und komme Sonntag abend wieder, wenn alles bestimmt ist...


----------



## SgtIcetea (26. Mai 2018)

kally3 schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt folgende Schoner probiert und bisher war nichts dabei:
> IXS Flow Knee XL - viel zu eng
> POC Joint VPD 2.0 XL - zu eng
> TSG Joint Knee XXL - zu eng
> ...


Hast du zufällig Leatts in XXL probiert? Laut deren Größenangaben sollten die passen wobei ich nicht weiß ob die möglicherweise klein ausfallen. Bin aktuell selber auf der Suche, hab aber noch ein wenig mehr Oberschenkel als du (die Dainese hab ich oben nicht zu bekommen...)


----------



## kally3 (26. Mai 2018)

SgtIcetea schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig Leatts in XXL probiert? Laut deren Größenangaben sollten die passen wobei ich nicht weiß ob die möglicherweise klein ausfallen. Bin aktuell selber auf der Suche, hab aber noch ein wenig mehr Oberschenkel als du (die Dainese hab ich oben nicht zu bekommen...)


Danke, hab mal die Leatt Airflex Pro in XXL bestellt und schaue mal wie sie passen! 
Wir haben es echt schwer was Knieprotektoren angeht...


----------



## Daybiker07 (29. Mai 2018)

Nach 3 Monaten intensiver Benutzung kann ich die Endura MT500 sehr empfehlen.
Durch das Klettverschlusssystem kann man sie sich super anpassen. Im Winter habe ich sie über lange Hosen getragen und jetzt eben ohne.
Meine Befürchtungen, dass sie kratzen und drücken könnten, haben sich überhaupt nicht bewahrheitet.

Daher mein Fazit: Für alle mit nicht so schlanken Oberschenkel eine Empfehlung.


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Juni 2018)

Nach wie vor lasse ich nichts über Schoner der Marke POC kommen. Zugegeben, die billigsten sind sie nicht, sie zählen laut Tests auch nicht zu den Schonern, die hervorragend belüftet sind... , 
aber in Sachen Schutzwirkung, Haltbarkeit und Tragekomfort sind sie (meines Erachtens) über alle Zweifel erhaben !


----------



## Ahija (3. Juni 2018)

Wenn sie bloß anständige Größen hätten, wäre das auch gar kein Problem. Solche Mädchenbeine hatte ich zuletzt wohl mit 14..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brewmaster (4. Juni 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Wenn sie bloß anständige Größen hätten, wäre das auch gar kein Problem. Solche Mädchenbeine hatte ich zuletzt wohl mit 14..



Das würde ich jetzt mal anders sehen, wenn ich an IXS und ION denke. Mein POC hat L und hätte fast in M gepasst und bei ION ging selbst der XL nicht drüber. Bei IXS ging der XL grad drüber aber auch zu klein in den L kam ich nicht rein.

Leider schneidet der POC extrem in den Kniekehlen, darum brauche ich ne alternative für lange touren.


----------



## Ahija (4. Juni 2018)

Mit über 55cm Oberschenkelumfang (10cm über dem Knie gemessen) habe ich weder mit IXS, ION oder POC einen Treffer landen können.
Die 661 sind da mMn bisher noch am ehrlichsten.

Die ION haben mir optisch sowie von der erwarteten Schutzwirkung am Besten gefallen. Gerade die seitlichen Polster im Kniebereich stelle ich mir sehr hilfreich bei Stürzen auf unebenem Gelände vor.


----------



## Logic (21. Juni 2018)

Hi zusammen,

wollte mal hier nachfragen, ob es Leute mit ähnlichen "komischen" Proportionen an den Beinen gibt wie ich sie habe, die Schoner gefunden haben.

Bisher habe ich nie welche gehabt. Da es aber jetzt ein neues Rad gibt und es damit auch direkt mal zur Hörnli-Jagd geht, überlege ich mir doch welche zuzulegen.

Meine Maße:
Oberschenkel (10cm über Knie): ca 46cm
Unterschenkel (15cm unter Knie): ca. 27cm

Man sieht, meine (kleine) Wadenmuskulatur sitzt auch noch recht hoch.
Zusätzlich tendiere ich zu durchaus starken Schwitzen, also sollte es luftig sein.

https://www.ion-products.com/bike/men/knee-elbow-pads/protection/k-sleeve/
Die gefallen mir auf den ersten Blick ganz gut. Könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass die ggf. unten zu locker sitzen, wenn ich oben eine passende Größe nehme

Für Vorschläge bin ich offen, habe keine spezielle Marke im Kopf.

Danke euch


----------



## platt_ziege (21. Juni 2018)

Logic schrieb:


> Die gefallen mir auf den ersten Blick ganz gut. Könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass die ggf. unten zu locker sitzen, wenn ich oben eine passende Größe nehme


deshalb bin ich oben und unten zu welchen mit riemen (ober- und unterhalb) gewechselt...


----------



## Florent29 (21. Juni 2018)

Logic schrieb:


> https://www.ion-products.com/bike/men/knee-elbow-pads/protection/k-sleeve/
> Die gefallen mir auf den ersten Blick ganz gut. Könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass die ggf. unten zu locker sitzen, wenn ich oben eine passende Größe nehme



Das sind halt sehr minimalistische Schoner...ausreichend, um die Knie vor Abrieb zu schützen. Aber nicht genug, um einen echten Einschlag abzuschwächen (ich hab die Vorgänger für's XC).


----------



## Logic (21. Juni 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> deshalb bin ich oben und unten zu welchen mit riemen (ober- und unterhalb) gewechselt...


welche besitzt du denn?


Florent29 schrieb:


> Das sind halt sehr minimalistische Schoner...ausreichend, um die Knie vor Abrieb zu schützen. Aber nicht genug, um einen echten Einschlag abzuschwächen (ich hab die Vorgänger für's XC).


ja, die Idee für die Schoner hab ich aus einem vorherigen Post von dir aufgeschnappt.
Scheue mich nur irgendwie davor so "fette" Dinger umzuschnallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (21. Juni 2018)

Logic schrieb:


> welche besitzt du denn?


nachdem ich so gut wie alles was es gibt durchprobiert hatte, ist es oben auf tsg tahoe und unten auf ion k_pact hinausgelaufen
(plus poc schienbein und tsg handgelenk für die derben sachen die da hoffentlich noch kommen..)


----------



## Logic (21. Juni 2018)

top, danke dir für die Rückmeldung!
Die kann ich dann sogar im Laden anprobieren (sofern dieser genau meine Größe da hat)


----------



## Florent29 (21. Juni 2018)

Logic schrieb:


> top, danke dir für die Rückmeldung!
> Die kann ich dann sogar im Laden anprobieren (sofern dieser genau meine Größe da hat)



K-Pact hab ich auch - die fallen ähnlich schmal aus wie die Sleeve.

Was machst du denn mit den Dingern? XC? Trail? Oder was krasseres?


----------



## Logic (21. Juni 2018)

bisher mal noch gar nix 
überlege nur, ob es sinnvoll ist sich welche zuzulegen, da mit dem (bald kommenden) Clay durchaus anderes fahren angesagt/drin ist als bisher.
Haupteinsatzgebiet fürs Rad werden aber wohl Touren mit Flowtrail oder Singletrails sein, die das Siegerland oder die Umgebung so hergibt.
Winterberg ist auch mal eingeplant.

Fallen will man zwar nicht, und ist bisher auch nicht passiert, aber das neue Rad lässt schon mehr zu und man lässt auch mehr laufen.


----------



## platt_ziege (21. Juni 2018)

Logic schrieb:


> bisher mal noch gar nix
> überlege nur, ob es sinnvoll ist sich welche zuzulegen, da mit dem (bald kommenden) Clay durchaus anderes fahren angesagt/drin ist als bisher.


wenn ich dir zeigen würde, wie und an welcher stelle ich mich letzten sommer mit meinem alten 26" (=schuldursache, ganz klar und eindeutig, deshalb musste auch nen neuer esel her...) hier im mega hohen und gefährlichen norden hingelegt hab (zum aller aller ersten mal) und mein knie immer noch nicht wieder in ordnung ist, würdest du nicht weiter überlegen.

absolut unfassbar wie scheiss beschissenen es manchmal laufen kann. wollte auf ebener strecke im altherrentempo die seite wechseln wegen den scheiss brennnesseln, zack weggerutscht. zu viel luft im reifen, restfeuchter endwaldweg der mit so handgrossen ackersteinen "gepflastert" ist und dazu nach über 15 jahre pause mit klickies. ohne die wäre es wohl nicht so dumm gelaufen, aber ich könnte heute noch immer scheisse schrein, denn ist schon bald ein jahr her.
hab schon den einzigen kompetenten arzt von vor 10 jahren ausfindig gemacht und werd da mal hin, denn solange das nicht wieder in ordnung ist, steht das ganze weiterhin aktiv im kopf und verändert natürlich zum negativen das fahren. 
sieht gar nicht so wild aus bis auf die schwellung, aber irgendwas ist da im inneren passiert...


----------



## Logic (22. Juni 2018)

danke für die Erfahrung.

genau deswegen tendiere ich ja durchaus dazu. Gerade da ich gemerkt habe, dass ich mit dem neuen Rad deutlich mehr Geschwindigkeit habe. Und auch wenn's kein Rennen ist, bei der Hörnli-Jagd ist das Riskio bestimmt auch nicht ohne 

Die Dinger müssen halt nur passen und ich will mich nicht totschwitzen da drin. Sonst zieh ich die nie an.
Daher frage ich nach Erfahrung, gerade bei Leuten mit ähnlichen komischen Proportionen.


----------



## fone (22. Juni 2018)

Die ION K-Pact kannste vergessen zum Trail fahren. Viel zu massiv und vor allem unelastisch. Das sind echte, massive DH-Schoner.

So Sleeves (Amplifi) hab ich auch gerade zuhause gehabt (zusammen mit dem K-Pact bestellt). Wenn sie sitzen und nicht rutschen, wäre das für mich die optimale Variante zum verspielten Trail fahren. Ich werde sie nochmal eine Nummer größer bestellen.
Ich wollte was an die Knie um nach Jahren endlich mal den einen Mini-Gap-Sprung auf der Feierabendrunde zu machen.

Hatte noch die Troy Lee Design 5400S bestellt, die machen beim ersten Anziehen zwar auch einen steifen Eindruck, zum Fahren waren sie aber erstaunlich bequem und haben auf jeden Fall den Sprung möglich gemacht.


----------



## Florent29 (22. Juni 2018)

Logic schrieb:


> bisher mal noch gar nix
> überlege nur, ob es sinnvoll ist sich welche zuzulegen, da mit dem (bald kommenden) Clay durchaus anderes fahren angesagt/drin ist als bisher.
> Haupteinsatzgebiet fürs Rad werden aber wohl Touren mit Flowtrail oder Singletrails sein, die das Siegerland oder die Umgebung so hergibt.
> Winterberg ist auch mal eingeplant.
> ...



Dann nimm doch die Ion K_Lite (oder was ähnliches, zB die ixs Flow): Die haben richtigen SAS-Tec Schaum drin, aber sind nicht so massiv wie die K_Pac.

Entgegen der Meinung von @fone kann man aber auch mit den K_Pac Trails fahren.


----------



## RockAddict (22. Juni 2018)

Ich fahr sogar die Ion K_Cap aufm Trail ohne Probleme 
Die haben so eine gute Passform das ich die während der Fahrt garnicht wahr nehme.


----------



## Logic (22. Juni 2018)

Danke euch, dann habe ich ja ein paar zur Auswahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (22. Juni 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Die ION K-Pact kannste vergessen zum Trail fahren. Viel zu massiv und vor allem unelastisch. Das sind echte, massive DH-Schoner.
> 
> ...



Gut, dass ich das jetzt erst lese, nachdem ich jetzt einige Jahre völlig problemlos immer mit den K-Pact gefahren bin. Auf sämtlichen Trails, auch bei +35°C, egal ob Alpen, Bikepark oder bei uns. Sind einfach sehr bequem und ich kann damit ohne Probleme unsere Touren fahren. Und das obwohl ich sehr viel und leicht schwitze...aber an den Knien ist mir das ziemlich egal.


----------



## Epictetus (22. Juni 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich das jetzt erst lese, nachdem ich jetzt einige Jahre völlig problemlos immer mit den K-Pact gefahren bin. Auf sämtlichen Trails, auch bei +35°C, egal ob Alpen, Bikepark oder bei uns. Sind einfach sehr bequem und ich kann damit ohne Probleme unsere Touren fahren. Und das obwohl ich sehr viel und leicht schwitze...aber an den Knien ist mir das ziemlich egal.



100% Zustimmung. Was an K-Pact DH Schoner sein soll würd ich mal gern wissen.


----------



## fone (25. Juni 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch die Ion K_Lite (oder was ähnliches, zB die ixs Flow): Die haben richtigen SAS-Tec Schaum drin, aber sind nicht so massiv wie die K_Pac.
> 
> Entgegen der Meinung von @fone kann man aber auch mit den K_Pac Trails fahren.


Natürlich kann man.
Man kann ja auch mir 26 Zoll und 21mm breiten Felgen Trail fahren und mit einem L-Rahmen mit einem Reach unter 400mm.
Und es sind auch schon Leute mit schweren Freeridern Touren gefahren oder mit dem XC-9kg- Hardtail im Bikepark.

Ich hatte halt zufälllig die K-Pact und andere Schoner, die explizit für den Trail/AllMountain-Einsatz konzipiert sind gleichzeitig daheim.

Sorry an die Jungs, die sich davon gleich persönlich angegriffen fühlen...


----------



## Florent29 (25. Juni 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Man kann ja auch mir *26 Zoll* und 21mm breiten Felgen Trail fahren und mit einem *L-Rahmen mit einem Reach unter 400mm*.



Jetzt wollen wir mal nicht übertreiben...das geht nun wirklich nicht. 

Einigen wir uns auf: Die K-Pac sind nicht superoptimal für mittelschwere Trails...aber bevor ich mir ein drittes Paar Knieschoner anschaffe für die 20% Trails, für die K_Sleeve zu wenig und K_Pac zu viel sind, schwitze ich lieber ein bißchen.


----------



## fone (25. Juni 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Jetzt wollen wir mal nicht übertreiben...das geht nun wirklich nicht.
> 
> Einigen wir uns auf: Die K-Pac sind nicht superoptimal für mittelschwere Trails...aber bevor ich mir ein drittes Paar Knieschoner anschaffe für die 20% Trails, für die K_Sleeve zu wenig und K_Pac zu viel sind, schwitze ich lieber ein bißchen.


Einverstanden, einigen wir uns darauf, dass die K-Sleeve für normale Touren=Allmountain reichen.


----------



## rapidrabbit (25. Juni 2018)

Macht man für den Preis mit den Oneal Junction etwas falsch, oder lieber die Finger davon lassen?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/ONEAL/Junction-HP-Knieschoner-p61453/


----------



## Florent29 (25. Juni 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Einverstanden, einigen wir uns darauf, dass die K-Sleeve für normale Touren=Allmountain reichen.



Das hängt von der Geschwindigkeit ab...aber ja, für das was 75% der Mountainbiker als Mountainbiken bezeichnen, reicht der K_Sleeve vermutlich aus. 

Ich bin leider sogar ab und an so leichtsinnig, ganz ohne aufs XC zu steigen...und ärgere mich dann darüber, ein so schlechtes Vorbild zu sein...


----------



## fone (25. Juni 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Ich bin leider sogar ab und an so leichtsinnig, ganz ohne aufs XC zu steigen.


Total Crazy!


----------



## RockAddict (25. Juni 2018)

Ich dachte immer die K_Sleeve wären bessere Leg-Warmer .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (25. Juni 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer die K_Sleeve wären bessere Leg-Warmer .



Sind sie auch...aber ich fahre XC auch mit blütenweißen Handschuhen, da ist Crashen eh nicht angesagt. Die Schoner dienen eher der Abwehr von Brennnesseln.



fone schrieb:


> Total Crazy!



Gell? So weit dass ich Bibshorts auf einem MTB anziehe kommt es aber dann doch nicht...



rapidrabbit schrieb:


> Macht man für den Preis mit den Oneal Junction etwas falsch, oder lieber die Finger davon lassen?
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/ONEAL/Junction-HP-Knieschoner-p61453/



Angeblich ist da der gute IPX-Schaum drin...also wenn die dir passen, warum nicht?


----------



## fone (25. Juni 2018)

rapidrabbit schrieb:


> Macht man für den Preis mit den Oneal Junction etwas falsch, oder lieber die Finger davon lassen?
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/ONEAL/Junction-HP-Knieschoner-p61453/


Viel Schoner für das Geld. Hatte ich die Tage auch daheim... waren mir zu eng. (und ebenfalls einen Ticken zu dick) Gingen deshalb auch wieder zurück.

Ich hab halt echt was richtig leichtes gesucht.



Florent29 schrieb:


> Gell? So weit dass ich Bibshorts auf einem MTB anziehe kommt es aber dann doch nicht...


Ich hatte letzte Woche das erste Mal einen Knieschoner außerhalb vom Bikepark an. 
Das Alter...


----------



## Florent29 (25. Juni 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Ich hatte letzte Woche das erste Mal einen Knieschoner außerhalb vom Bikepark an.
> Das Alter...



Ach komm...du willst mir erzählen, dass du hochalpin keine Knieschoner anhast? Verblockte Spitzkehren und so'n Scheiß?



fone schrieb:


> Ich hab halt echt was richtig leichtes gesucht.



Tipp: ixs Flow, "Hans Rey"

Hat meine Freundin: Vollwertiger Knieschoner, aber richtig leicht.


----------



## fone (25. Juni 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Ach komm...du willst mir erzählen, dass du hochalpin keine Knieschoner anhast? Verblockte Spitzkehren und so'n Scheiß?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich war einfach zu viel im Bikepark unterwegs.
Auf Tour hatte ich bisher keine Schoner an. 
Wenn ich bisher Protektoren anhatte, hab ich auch Fullface auf und nutze Aufstiegshilfen oder schiebe irgendwo.

Sehen auch gut aus. Hans Rey unterscheiden sich aber nicht von den normalen Flow, oder?
Hab jetzt aber mit den Troy Lee 5400 schon passende Schoner gefunden.


----------



## Florent29 (25. Juni 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Ich war einfach zu viel im Bikepark unterwegs.



Einen gut gebauten Bikepark finde ich persönlich viel ungefährlicher als schwere, steile Naturtrails.

In einem Bikepark hast du immer ein bißchen Zeit zwischen den Features und man kann sich einigermaßen drauf verlassen, dass die schwierigen Stellen einsehbar oder zumindest vorher angeschrieben sind.

Klar: Wenn es dich legt, dann richtig. Aber dann nutzen dir Knieschoner auch nicht mehr viel...


----------



## fone (25. Juni 2018)

Auf Tour geh ich halt weniger Risiko ein als im Park.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (25. Juni 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Auf Tour geh ich halt weniger Risiko ein als im Park.



I don't.

Because Strava


----------



## herbert2010 (25. Juni 2018)

[QUOTE="Florent29, post: 15343326, member: 


Klar: Wenn es dich legt, dann richtig. Aber dann nutzen dir Knieschoner auch nicht mehr viel...[/QUOTE]

Warum somten sie im park nicht helfen ?


----------



## Florent29 (25. Juni 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Warum somten sie im park nicht helfen ?



Klar sollte man im Park Knieschoner anhaben...aber wenn du eine Impressionsfraktur im BWK, eine Gehirnerschütterung und ein gebrochenes Schlüsselbein hast, dann kann dir relativ egal sein, ob dein Knie verschrammt ist oder nicht. 

Knieschoner helfen eher bei den "kleinen" Crashs, wie zB Wegrutschen im Anlieger.


----------



## herbert2010 (25. Juni 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Klar sollte man im Park Knieschoner anhaben...aber wenn du eine Impressionsfraktur im BWK, eine Gehirnerschütterung und ein gebrochenes Schlüsselbein hast, dann kann dir relativ egal sein, ob dein Knie verschrammt ist oder nicht.
> 
> Knieschoner helfen eher bei den "kleinen" Crashs, wie zB Wegrutschen im Anlieger.


Naja ich nehme an das er zu denn knieschützern auch noch andere schutzkleidung trägt


----------



## Florent29 (25. Juni 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Naja ich nehme an das er zu denn knieschützern auch noch andere schutzkleidung trägt



Die Schutzwirkung von Schutzkleidung ist begrenzt und bei Schlägen von oben auf die Wirbelsäule gleich null.

Da verhindert der Helm vielleicht, dass du nicht den Rest deines Lebens auf vier Rädern verbringst, aber das war's auch schon.


----------



## herbert2010 (25. Juni 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Die Schutzwirkung von Schutzkleidung ist begrenzt und bei Schlägen von oben auf die Wirbelsäule gleich null.
> 
> Da verhindert der Helm vielleicht, dass du nicht den Rest deines Lebens auf vier Rädern verbringst, aber das war's auch schon.


Also ich wsr froh das ich sie park getragen habe und nur ein paar blaue flecken hatte bei meinen abgang  aber jeder wie er meint


----------



## Sadem (25. Juni 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Einverstanden, einigen wir uns darauf, dass die K-Sleeve für normale Touren=Allmountain reichen.


Also ich weiß ja ned was du fährst aber sobald etwas mehr Gerümpel am Trail auftaucht bringt der Sleeve doch gar nix mehr. Abschürfungen verhindert der aber sonst macht der gar nix. Der K-Pact ist der optimale Schoner für ne "normale" Tour. Ohne Schoner hoch. Oben anziehen und runter. Für Gegenanstiege ist der auch problemlos gut. Für die Isar (flach) ist er vielleicht tatsächlich nicht optimal aber geht zur not auch. Ich fahr entweder ohne oder mit dem K-Pact.


----------



## Florent29 (25. Juni 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Also ich wsr froh das ich sie park getragen habe und nur ein paar blaue flecken hatte bei meinen abgang  aber jeder wie er meint



Ich sage doch nicht, dass du keine Knieschoner tragen sollst - lies halt mal meine Posts. 

Ich sage nur, dass die Gleichung von @fone : "Knieschoner nur im Parkeinsatz sinnvoll" nicht stimmt. Weil man die Dinger auf "natürlichen" Trails oft mehr braucht als im Park.


----------



## herbert2010 (25. Juni 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Ich sage nur, dass die Gleichung von @fone : "Knieschoner nur im Parkeinsatz sinnvoll" nicht stimmt. Weil man die Dinger auf "natürlichen" Trails oft mehr braucht als im Park.



Dann sind wir uns einig


----------



## Florent29 (25. Juni 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Dann sind wir uns einig



Na ein Glück 

Das mit dem "die Schutzwirkung von Schutzkleidung nicht überschätzen" meine ich übrigens ernst.
Viele glauben, sie wären unverwundbar, nur weil sie einen Panzer und einen Helm anhaben. Aber ein Rückenpanzer schützt nur vor horizontalen Einwirkungen auf die Wirbelsäule, nicht vor vertikalen. Und ein Helm fängt immer nur einen Teil der Stoßenergie und beinahe gar keine Rotationsenergie ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jojo1989 (25. Juni 2018)

Wenn ich mir diese Schoner anziehe, die eigentlich für E-Bikes gedacht sind und laut Beschreibung für die viel höhere Geschwindigkeit entwickelt wurden. Bin ich dann auf normalen bikes nicht fast unverwundbar?
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...MI_vTG3dvu2wIVQ54bCh1WKAY7EAQYBCABEgKSq_D_BwE


----------



## Florent29 (25. Juni 2018)

Jojo1989 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diese Schoner anziehe, die eigentlich für E-Bikes gedacht sind und laut Beschreibung für die viel höhere Geschwindigkeit entwickelt wurden. Bin ich dann auf normalen bikes nicht fast unverwundbar?
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...MI_vTG3dvu2wIVQ54bCh1WKAY7EAQYBCABEgKSq_D_BwE



Nur, wenn du das dazu passende E-Bike-Trikot anziehst: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/alpinestars-drop-pro-mtb-langarmtrikot-688079


Höhere Geschwindigkeiten? Meinen die das ernst? Glauben die echt, die Geschwindigkeiten bergab auf MTBs seien durch das Pedalieren begrenzt? Oder versuchen die einfach nur, E-Biker abzuziehen (was ich absolut befürworte).

In diesem Fall: Well played, alpinestars, well played.


----------



## herbert2010 (25. Juni 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Na ein Glück
> 
> Das mit dem "die Schutzwirkung von Schutzkleidung nicht überschätzen" meine ich übrigens ernst.
> Viele glauben, sie wären unverwundbar, nur weil sie einen Panzer und einen Helm anhaben. Aber ein Rückenpanzer schützt nur vor horizontalen Einwirkungen auf die Wirbelsäule, nicht vor vertikalen. Und ein Helm fängt immer nur einen Teil der Stoßenergie und beinahe gar keine Rotationsenergie ab.



Da hast sicher recht aber nachdem ich schon 2 helme erledigt habe bedanke ich mich bei denn erfindern des helmes 

Unverwundbar habe ich mich nie gefühlt ich weiss schon wieviel aufprall energie bei meinen 100 kg zusammen kommt

Lg


----------



## RockAddict (25. Juni 2018)

1. Man nehme ein Produkt das man schon seit jeher anbietet.
2. Vor die Produktbezeichnung wird der Buchstabe "E" gesetzt.
3. ...
4. Profit!


----------



## Florent29 (25. Juni 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> 1. Man nehme ein Produkt das man schon seit jeher anbietet.
> 2. Vor die Produktbezeichnung wird der Buchstabe "E" gesetzt.
> 3. ...
> 4. Profit!



Das haben die Hersteller so um 2013 herum schon mal mit "29er-spezifischen Produkten" probiert - nur sind wir 29er Fahrer schlauer als wir aussehen und haben es gemerkt.

Ich habe das Gefühl, das wird dieses Mal nicht so sein


----------



## Jojo1989 (25. Juni 2018)

Dazu gibts noch die passenden Ellenbogenschoner. 
Dachte auch erst die können das nicht ernst meinen, aber das ist deren originale Beschreibung. 

_"The increased speeds of e-bikes demand a higher level of protection for the riders,"_ 

Ich mag Alpinestars aber damit haben die einige Sympathiepunkte bei mir verloren


----------



## RockAddict (25. Juni 2018)

Diese Protektoren sind eigentlich unverantwortlich und gehören verboten!!!
Na gut, der eBiker ist angeblich besser geschützt, aber wer Schützt mich vor dem Erstickungstot, 
wenn ich so einen sehe und  einen Lachkrampf kriege?


----------



## platt_ziege (27. Juni 2018)

Logic schrieb:


> top, danke dir für die Rückmeldung!
> Die kann ich dann sogar im Laden anprobieren (sofern dieser genau meine Größe da hat)


falls interesse vorhanden, ich hab hier noch nen paar neue ixs flow zip knee in m abzugeben


----------



## Logic (28. Juni 2018)

Danke, aber ich probiere lieber im Laden aus, welche gut sitzen.
Habe in der letzten Zeit so viel hin- und hergeschickt auf der Suche nach neuen Handschuhe, dass es mir schon fast peinlich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (28. Juni 2018)

Logic schrieb:


> Habe in der letzten Zeit so viel hin- und hergeschickt auf der Suche nach neuen Handschuhe, dass es mir schon fast peinlich ist.



Wieso lange nach Handschuhen suchen? Entweder man nimmt Leatt oder 100%, alles andere ist ziemlich zuverlässig Schrott.


----------



## Logic (28. Juni 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Wieso lange nach Handschuhen suchen? Entweder man nimmt Leatt oder 100%, alles andere ist ziemlich zuverlässig Schrott.


100% hab ich einige anprobiert und haben mir, bis auf die Nähte genau an den Fingerspitzen, ganz gut gefallen. Muss ich evtl. nochmal probieren.

Leatt gibt's hier nirgends und online sind M/L meistens ausverkauft. Hatte ich sonst auch auf dem Schirm.

Bisher war ich mit meinen Oneal auch sehr zufrieden, nur gehen hier so langsam(nach ~5 Jahren) die Gripelemente an den Fingern flöten, dadurch wirds an den Bremshebeln recht rutschig. Habe schon überlegt Griptape/Schmirgelpapier draufzukleben


----------



## Florent29 (28. Juni 2018)

Logic schrieb:


> Habe schon überlegt Griptape/Schmirgelpapier draufzukleben



Auf den Schalthebeln: Ja.

Auf den Bremshebeln: Nope, sonst sind die Handschuhe nach einer Fahrt durch.

Pro Tipp: Griptape gibt's im Skateboardgeschäft für ein paar Euro im XXXL-Familienpaket. Das reicht noch für deine Enkel.


----------



## fone (28. Juni 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> falls interesse vorhanden, ich hab hier noch nen paar neue ixs flow zip knee in m abzugeben


Größe? 
Edit: Ach M... Pfff. wie groß bist du? 1,50m?
Edit2: Oder, lass mich raten, Schoner zu klein?


----------



## platt_ziege (28. Juni 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Größe?
> Edit: Ach M... Pfff. wie groß bist du? 1,50m?
> Edit2: Oder, lass mich raten, Schoner zu klein?


was soll das denn heissen, ich bin doch nicht zwergwüchsig ;-)
krass derbe zäher durchtrainierter spargeltarzan mit 2m
passen tun sie schon irgendwie, aber ne nr grösser empfand ich sie dann doch bequemer, da ich sie eher für touren oder längere ausfahrten gekauft habe. sind die ersten mit reizverschluss die dadurch nicht drücken, alle anderen gingen gar nicht...


----------



## fone (29. Juni 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> was soll das denn heissen, ich bin doch nicht zwergwüchsig ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Logic (16. Juli 2018)

Der Vollständigkeit halber:
Habe mir jetzt die ION K_Lite Zip zugelegt. Größe M. Angenehme Passform, werde ich die Tage mal ausprobieren (wenn der Mückenstich am Knie weg ist xD).
Hatte auch die K_Pact in Größe L zu Hause, da BMO-Schnapper. Die saßen enger als die K_Lite Zip in M, zusätzlich hat mir da jedoch bei aufrechterem Stand der Schoner aufs Schienbein gedrückt.

Handschuhe sind btw. Oneal AMX geworden, gefällt bisher gut. Guter Grip und angenehm luftig.


----------



## in_aeternum (26. Juli 2018)

Nachdem ich mich hier durch die letzten Seiten durchgelesen habe und anschließend eine Auswahl bestellt habe, will ich euch von meinen Test berichten. Vielleicht hilft dieser Aufsatz ja dem einen oder anderen bei der Entscheidung. 

Maße meiner Knie :
10 cm über Knie 40cm
2 cm über Knie 38cm
Mitte Kniescheibe 37 cm
15 cm unter Knie 35cm
Wadenumfang 33cm
Knie bis Knöchel 40cm

Bewertungskriterien (natürlich objektiv und auf meine Knie bezogen):
B - Bequemlichkeit
P - Passform (wie sehr bewegt sich der Protektor beim Pedalieren)
L - Belüftung
S - Schutzwirkung (wie dick/hart und groß ist der schützende Einsatz)
A - Anziehen (wie einfach bekomme ich das Ding an die richtige Stelle)

ION K_PACT in M (464 g): B2 P1 L3 S1 A2
Er sitzt dafür, dass es der potenteste Protektor meiner Auswahl ist überraschend bequem. Hat als einziger sowohl oben als auch unten vernünftige Klettflächen. Für meinen Einsatz trotzdem zu warm und schwer. Größe M vergleichbar mit den verschiedenen K_LITE in S.

ION K_LITE in S (292 g): B1 P1 L2 S2 A1
Sitzt eng, aber angenehm. Verrutsch weder im ganzen noch hat er reibende Stellen
in M: zu groß, wirft oben stark Falten

ION K_LITE ZIP in S (350 g): B2 P2 L2 S2 A1
Sitz enger als ION K_LITE in S. Reißverschluss auf Höhe des Schienbeins zu schließen funktioniert gut (auch mit stark behaarten Beinen), das Öffnen geht auch direkt am Knie.
in M: Zu groß und im Gegensatz zum S lässt sich der obere Klettverschluss nicht elastisch aus der Öffnung ziehen und damit kaum schließen (ich tippe auf Produktionsfehler).

ION K_LITE R in S (250 g): B1 P1 L1 S3 A3
Sitz enger als ION K_LITE in S. War eigentlich als Favorit ins Rennen gegangen, aber etwas weniger bequem als der ION K_LITE. Nur sehr schwer anzuziehen. Kein SAS-TEC-Schaum und auch nur dünnes Polster aus Memory-Foam, deswegen die niedrigste Schutzbewertung.
in M: Leichter anzuziehen, sitzt eigentlich auch ganz gut und macht auch aufgrund seines geringen Gewichts nicht den Eindruck, als würde er anfangen zu rutschen.

POC Joint VPD Air in M (332 g): B2 P2 L2 S2 A1
Mehr seitlicher Schutz als die drei ION K_LITE ..., Material der Schutzkappe macht einen ähnlich flexiblen Eindruck wie der Memory-Foam des ION K_LITE R. Sehr bequem anzuziehen und guter Klettverschluss. Allerdings hebt sich beim Anwinkeln des Knies das untere Ende vom Schienbein ab, alle anderen Protektoren, saßen dort viel enger. Vielleicht hätte er in S noch besser gepasst, aber der war bei meinem Händler ausverkauft. Leider hat sich beim Pedalieren das Material in der Kniekehle so zusammen gestaucht, dass es dort stark gerieben hat.

IXS Flow Evo+ in S (280 g): B2 P2 L2 S1 A1
Wie der POC sehr handlich beim Anziehen. Schutzkappe größer (länger übers Schienbein und breiter) als bei den ION K_LITE und POC. Sitzt eher lockerer als die anderen Protektoren in S, drückt aber leicht an der Kniescheibe.
in M: gefühlt kein großer Unterschied nur etwas mehr Faltenwurf


Allgemeine Anmerkungen:
Bei ION K_LITE, K_LITE ZIP und K_LITE R muss man sich voll auf die Passform der fest eingenähten Straps verlassen. Die kleinen Klettflächen bei K_LITE ZIP und K_LITE R machen nicht den Eindruck, als würden sie wirklich was zusätzlich halten. Ein Teil des Bandes, das mit Hilfe der Klettflächen geschlossen werden kann, verläuft in einem Kanal und lässt sich (bis auf bei einem Exemplar) 5 - 10 cm elastisch aus diesem herausziehen.

Bei ION K_LITE ZIP und K_LITE R sind die Hakenseite der Klettverschlüsse so angebracht, dass sie im nicht geschlossenen Zustand an diesen Lycra-Abschlüssen anliegen und sofort Fäden ziehen. Natürlich ist dieser Makel rein optisch. (siehe Anhang)

ION K_LITE, K_LITE ZIP und K_LITE R haben in der Kniekehle eine Aussparung für bessere Belüftung allerdings musste ich das untere Ende dieser Aussparung immer einzeln greifen und beim Anziehen über meine Wade ziehen, wodurch man eigentlich eine Hand zu wenig hat. Vor allem die POC Joint VPD Air und IXS Flow Evo+ lassen sich, einmal über die Ferse, in einem Rutsch bis in die Endposition hoch ziehen.


Am Ende habe ich die Kategorien danach gewichtet, was mir wie wichtig ist, und mich für den ION K_LITE in S oder ION K_LITE R in M entschieden. Zwischen denen wird nochmal Probe getragen oder gewürfelt.
Nachdem ich vor habe, alle bis auf ein Paar zurück zu schicken, konnte ich leider nicht bei vernünftigen Ausfahrten im Gelände testen.


----------



## fone (26. Juli 2018)

Schöner Aufsatz. Verrückt, dass du mit den Maßen in die Kpact M reing gekommen bist. Ich hab mit 44 oben 40 unten bei L schon sehr gekämpft und dann die XL bestellt.


----------



## in_aeternum (26. Juli 2018)

Das Reinkommen ist bei allen schon recht eng gewesen, aber hier schrieb man ja, dass die Protektoren im Laufe der Zeit eher weiter werden.
Nach der ganzen An- und Auszieherei war ich kurz davor, mir die Beine zu rasieren: Gummierte enge Bündchen plus Finger mit drin um sie auszurichten, das Rupft schon ganz schön an den Haaren.


----------



## in_aeternum (27. Juli 2018)

Nachtrag:
Ich habe mich für die ION K_LITE entschieden, weil sie etwas besser saßen. Vielleicht liegt das an der stärker vorgeformten Kappe.

Und noch ein Tipp zum An- und Ausziehen der Protektoren: Es hilft bei diesen leichten aber engen Modellen unglaublich, wenn man die gummierten Bündchen beim hoch oder runter ziehen nach außen umklappt. Hat leider etwas gedauert, bis ich da drauf gekommen bin.


----------



## vitaminc (28. Juli 2018)

Das mit den ganzen Lite-Schonern verstehe ich leider nicht so ganz. Warum Schutzwirkung gegen Belüftung eintauschen?
Ich stürze bei AllMountain oder anderen Fahrstilen nicht weniger schlimm. Und ob es jetzt Bikepark, Finale, Alpen, Mittelgebirge ist, spielt meiner Meinung nach auch keine Rolle. Steine, Wurzeln, Bäume, die hat es überall.

Ich fahre aktuell noch die O'Neal Sinner mit SAS-Tec, sind über 5 Jahre alt. Zwar schon ordentlich ausgelutscht, aber die Frau hat mir die Klettverschlüsse genäht. Bergauf fahre ich die Sinner am Knöchel unten und ziehe sie nur dann hoch wenn es bergab geht. Würde mir als Nächstes vielleicht die ION K-Pact ZIP  oder die Normalen nehmen. Schei** auf die zusätzliche Wärmewirkung, hauptsache max. Schutz für's Knie.


----------



## decay (28. Juli 2018)

Gibt halt auch Strecken auf denen es nicht ewig bergauf oder bergab geht und da sind die Lite-Schoner sehr praktisch.
Dein Argument kann man auch umdrehen, ich hatte mit den leichten Schonern schon echt harte Abgänge auch bei Rennen und hab mit denen auch keine Schäden davongetragen 
Soll doch jeder so machen wie er denkt und wie er sich schützen mag. Bei Full-Body Protection an der Isar zieh ich aber auch die Augenbraue hoch


----------



## vitaminc (28. Juli 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Gibt halt auch Strecken auf denen es nicht ewig bergauf oder bergab geht und da sind die Lite-Schoner sehr praktisch.


und welche ohne Lite sind weniger praktisch?


decay schrieb:


> ich hatte mit den leichten Schonern schon echt harte Abgänge auch bei Rennen und hab mit denen auch keine Schäden davongetragen


aufs Knie gefallen? - wenn ja, das würde bedeuten man kann sich die Normalen sparen, weil die Schutzwirkung der Lite bereits völlig ausreichend ist.



decay schrieb:


> Soll doch jeder so machen wie er denkt und wie er sich schützen mag.


das sowieso. Ich bin mit meinen Sinnern zuletzt in der Toskana bei über 40 Grad in der Sonne unterwegs gewesen, ja man schwitzt, das hätte ich aber mit Lite ebenfalls.


----------



## reflux (29. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

wie so viele suche ich ein leichtes Pendant zu meinen Ion Kpact. Ich kann damit zwar auch Touren fahren, für die Feierabendrunde ist es mir aber zu viel.
Würde gern bei Ion bleiben, da ich weiß, dass mir die XL passen.

Wo genau ist der Unterschied zwischen Klite und Klite R?
Die R sind ohne diesen SAS Schaum, die anderen mit.

Sind die R dann eher ne feste Socke? Wenn jemand mit beiden Erfahrungen hat höre ich mir das gern an.


----------



## in_aeternum (29. Juli 2018)

Zum Material der K_LITE R: Zwischen den Fingern fühlt es sich an, wie die K_PACT in halber Dicke. Im Vergleich zu den K_LITE ist es flexibler und vor allem bei nicht stumpfen Schlägen spürt man am Knie mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc84 (29. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen 
Ich habe jetzt fast alle seiten durch und bin zum Entschluss gekommen mir mal die Ion K Lite zu bestellen. Ich fahre Trails bis S3 aber keine Parks oder DH. Denke dafür werden sie wohl reichen. Bin bisher ohne gefahren.
Denke die K Pact wären mir zu dick aber habe leider keinen Laden in der nähe zum Testen. 
Was sagt ihr zu meiner Größe passen mir die Lite noch? Habe 10cm oberhalb ca 50cm und 15cm unterhalb ca 43cm.


----------



## Marc84 (30. Juli 2018)

Meint ihr mir würden die lite in xl noch passen? Oder schon zu klein sein


----------



## fone (1. August 2018)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Das mit den ganzen Lite-Schonern verstehe ich leider nicht so ganz. Warum Schutzwirkung gegen Belüftung eintauschen?
> Ich stürze bei AllMountain oder anderen Fahrstilen nicht weniger schlimm. Und ob es jetzt Bikepark, Finale, Alpen, Mittelgebirge ist, spielt meiner Meinung nach auch keine Rolle. Steine, Wurzeln, Bäume, die hat es überall.
> 
> Ich fahre aktuell noch die O'Neal Sinner mit SAS-Tec, sind über 5 Jahre alt. Zwar schon ordentlich ausgelutscht, aber die Frau hat mir die Klettverschlüsse genäht. Bergauf fahre ich die Sinner am Knöchel unten und ziehe sie nur dann hoch wenn es bergab geht. Würde mir als Nächstes vielleicht die ION K-Pact ZIP  oder die Normalen nehmen. Schei** auf die zusätzliche Wärmewirkung, hauptsache max. Schutz für's Knie.


Marktlücke!
Fernbedienung für's Knieschoner hoch und runter Schieben!!! Oida ich werd' so reich werden!
Vielleicht kann ich das mit der Fernbedienung für die Sattelstütze kombinieren.

Die Oneal Sinner reiben bei mir in der Kniekehle wenn ich länger Pedalieren muss. Daher kann ich die auf Trails nicht gebrauchen. Zum DH-Fahren sind sie meine Lieblinge.


----------



## Florent29 (1. August 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich das mit der Fernbedienung für die Sattelstütze kombinieren.



Das kommt dann bei der nächsten Generation des BMC Speedfox: Fahrwerk, Variostütze, Knieschoner, Reifendruck und Strava - alles mit Fernbedienung am Lenker synchronisierbar.


----------



## fone (1. August 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Das kommt dann bei der nächsten Generation des BMC Speedfox: Fahrwerk, Variostütze, Knieschoner, Reifendruck und Strava - alles mit Fernbedienung am Lenker synchronisierbar.


Perfekt!


----------



## NomadFX (9. August 2018)

Moin, hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit den K-lite Zip in Kombi mit den S-Amp Pad Schienbeinschonern? Die S-Amp sollen ja nur mit K-Pact aber nicht Lite kompatibel sein, was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann. Ist dem wirklich so?


----------



## Logic (13. August 2018)

Rückmeldung nach ein paar Fahrten mit den K-Lite Zip auf heimischen Trails und in Arosa:

Bin nicht mehr so angetan 
Schoner rutschen schnell von der fest gezurrten Position am Oberschenkel, da der Miniriemen und der Mini-Klettverschluss nicht genügend Halt aufbauen. Nachteil des Reißverschlusses ist, dass man unten auch nicht wirklich enger ziehen kann, sonst drückt der Verschluss (bei mir) auf die Wade.
Dadurch knubbelt es sich dann etwas in der Kniekehle und hat dort am linken Knie an einer Sehne etwas gescheuert, was sich nach einem halben Tag schon unangenehm bemerkbar macht.

Belüftung ist sehr gut, die Schoner waren  in Arosa den Tag über sonst nicht unangenehm. Wenns heiß wird auch noch ertragbar. Was "fetteres" wollte ich jedenfalls nicht.
Da muss ich mich ggf. nochmal nach etwas besser anpassbarem umschauen, oder die Zip in S mal probieren.


----------



## Pfalzgott (31. August 2018)

kally3 schrieb:


> Danke, hab mal die Leatt Airflex Pro in XXL bestellt und schaue mal wie sie passen!
> Wir haben es echt schwer was Knieprotektoren angeht...



Gibts was Neues? Wie waren die Leatt? 
Ich bin momentan auch schwer am suchen, mit 57cm am Oberschenkel und 46cm an der Wade hab ich es echt nicht leicht.
Meine engere Auswahl die ich mir als nächstes zum testen bestellen werde sind:

661 Evo 2 in XL
Leatt 3DF 5.0 in XXL
Bliss Team in XL
eventuell tendiere ich noch zu einem RaceFace Ambush in XXL und einem POC Joint Air in XL

mal sehen.
Die letze Lieferung: Endura Singletrack, Seven Protection Transition und Dainese Trailskin 2 waren alle zu eng.


----------



## Shonzo (1. September 2018)

Fahre AM-eBike und nutze die K-Lite Zip seit einiger Zeit für meine Abfahrten. Stören nicht sonderlich und auch an Gegenanstiegen gut erträglich. Sind bei Bedarf schnell dran und auch schnell wieder ab. Gerade bei verdreckten Schuhen zahlt sich der Zip aus.
Mit rutschen hatte ich bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (3. September 2018)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Fahre AM-eBike und nutze die K-Lite Zip seit einiger Zeit für meine Abfahrten. Stören nicht sonderlich und auch an Gegenanstiegen gut erträglich. Sind bei Bedarf schnell dran und auch schnell wieder ab. Gerade bei verdreckten Schuhen zahlt sich der Zip aus.
> Mit rutschen hatte ich bisher keine Probleme.



Das solltest du lieber nicht tun - nur die Protektoren von Alpinestars sind auch E-Bike geeignet!


----------



## Shonzo (3. September 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Das solltest du lieber nicht tun - nur die Protektoren von Alpinestars sind auch E-Bike geeignet!



Weil ich mit dem Pedelec, welches bei 25 km/h aufhört zu unterstützen, wesentlich schneller bergab fahren kann als mit meinem Bio-Bike? ;-)


----------



## hardtails (3. September 2018)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Weil ich mit dem Pedelec, welches bei 25 km/h aufhört zu unterstützen, wesentlich schneller bergab fahren kann als mit meinem Bio-Bike? ;-)


wegen der höheren masse


----------



## Shonzo (3. September 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> wegen der höheren masse


Vernachlässigbar. Und ich bin bisher auch nicht "dicker" und "schwerer" geworden.
Darf man ein selbstgebautes Stahlrahmen-Fully ohne Motor dann auch nur mit Alpinestars Protektoren fahren? :-D

Naja, gibt ja auch schon "spezielle" eBike Sättel. Demnächst kommen dann noch Griffe, T-Shirts, Mützen und Fitnessuhren...


----------



## hardtails (3. September 2018)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Vernachlässigbar. Und ich bin bisher auch noch nicht "dicker" und "schwerer" geworden.



habe es mal korrigiert


----------



## Pfalzgott (23. September 2018)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Gibts was Neues? Wie waren die Leatt?
> Ich bin momentan auch schwer am suchen, mit 57cm am Oberschenkel und 46cm an der Wade hab ich es echt nicht leicht.
> Meine engere Auswahl die ich mir als nächstes zum testen bestellen werde sind:
> 
> ...



Kurzes Update:
Da von den oben genannten Drei leider keiner richtig passen wollte, habe ich mir die POC VPD Air Knee bei Amazon bestellt.
Was soll ich sagen, sie passen wie angegossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi1991 (8. Oktober 2018)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Kurzes Update:
> Da von den oben genannten Drei leider keiner richtig passen wollte, habe ich mir die POC VPD Air Knee bei Amazon bestellt.
> Was soll ich sagen, sie passen wie angegossen.



Haben die POC vpd air am Anfang bei dir in der Kniekehle gedrückt bzw leicht gescheuert? 

Liege mit 38cm an der Wade und 44cm am Oberschenkel genau zwischen M und L. Habe beide gerade hier und finde die M sitzen sehr gut, rutschen nicht aber scheuern und drücken etwas in der Kniekehle. 
Bei L ist das etwas weniger dafür sitzen sie nicht so fest und rutschen beim pedalieren etwas hin und her. 

Habe gelesen man sollte eher die kleineren nehmen da sie sich noch etwas weiten?! 

Kann ja schlecht beide mal auf eine Tour mitnehmen und eins dann vollgeschwitzt zurück schicken


----------



## Pfalzgott (9. Oktober 2018)

Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Haben die POC vpd air am Anfang bei dir in der Kniekehle gedrückt bzw leicht gescheuert?



Ein wenig, empfinde es aber nicht als störend. Ich würde da in deinem Fall auch eher zu M tendieren.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. November 2018)

Ich hab IXS Flow in M, die mir sehr gut passen, kann ich auch mehrere Stunden tragen. Ich hätte gerne noch Schoner, die mehr abdecken, also Seiten und weiter nach oben und unten.

IXS Carve sind mir in M in der Kniekehle zu eng. In L sind sie etwas weit, da hab ich Angst, dass ich sie verliere bzw. dass sie wenn se noch etwas ausleieren viel zu groß werden.
ION K_pact in M hatte ich mal, davon bekomm ich Ausschlag in der Kniekehle.

Gibts noch jemand, dem IXS Flow oder ION K_pact in M gut passen und der passende "Heavy Duty"-Schoner empfehlen kann?


----------



## Milamber (16. Februar 2019)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Gibts was Neues? Wie waren die Leatt?
> Ich bin momentan auch schwer am suchen, mit 57cm am Oberschenkel und 46cm an der Wade hab ich es echt nicht leicht.
> Meine engere Auswahl die ich mir als nächstes zum testen bestellen werde sind:
> 
> ...



Bei mir sind es zwar noch 54cm am Oberschenkel, aber ich finde gerade auch keine Knieschoner, die einen Zipper haben und groß genug sind.


----------



## Stompy (17. Februar 2019)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Gibts was Neues? Wie waren die Leatt?
> Ich bin momentan auch schwer am suchen, mit 57cm am Oberschenkel und 46cm an der Wade hab ich es echt nicht leicht.
> Meine engere Auswahl die ich mir als nächstes zum testen bestellen werde sind:
> 
> ...



Auch wenn du schon eine Lösung gefunden hast, vielleicht hilft es ja anderen die auf diesen Thread stoßen: 
Die Troy Lee 5400 Schoner fallen enorm groß aus, da sollte es nach oben fast kein Limit geben.


----------



## andyy (27. April 2019)

Eine Frage an alle die D3O Knieschützer verwenden,
Ich habe meine aus der Winterpause geholt und es kommt mir so vor als ob sie etwas weniger elastisch als im Vorjahr sind. Sie sind jetzt 2 Saisonen alt, gibt es eine Alterung bei dem Material. Wie lange kann man denn nach eurer Erfahrung benutzen 
Andy


----------



## sp00n82 (27. April 2019)

andyy schrieb:


> Eine Frage an alle die D3O Knieschützer verwenden,
> Ich habe meine aus der Winterpause geholt und es kommt mir so vor als ob sie etwas weniger elastisch als im Vorjahr sind. Sie sind jetzt 2 Saisonen alt, gibt es eine Alterung bei dem Material. Wie lange kann man denn nach eurer Erfahrung benutzen
> Andy


Das D3O oder die Gummibänder? Beim D3O habe ich davon nix bemerkt, bei mir lassen immer nur die Gummizüge nach, bzw. werden teilweise sogar spröde, wenn ich sie längere Zeit nicht benutzt habe.
Meine Race Face Flanks hab ich dieses Jahr großflächig mit Klettverschluss ausgestattet, weil die Gummizüge einfach zu lang geworden waren (gekauft im Oktober 2015).


----------



## Florent29 (29. April 2019)

andyy schrieb:


> Eine Frage an alle die D3O Knieschützer verwenden,
> Ich habe meine aus der Winterpause geholt und es kommt mir so vor als ob sie etwas weniger elastisch als im Vorjahr sind. Sie sind jetzt 2 Saisonen alt, gibt es eine Alterung bei dem Material. Wie lange kann man denn nach eurer Erfahrung benutzen
> Andy



Blöd gefragt: War's vielleicht einfach kälter draußen?


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (29. April 2019)

Ich hatte zuerst die ION Klite. Haben zwar super gesessen, waren nur aber viel zu warm. Jetzt habe ich diese hier: 
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/o-neal-flow-knieschoner-784293
Und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Schön luftig und auch auf längeren Touren angenehm zu tragen. Natürlich werden die Dinger lang nicht so gut schützen wie es dickeres, aber für die berühmte Feierabendrunde sicherlich gut geeignet.


----------



## platt_ziege (29. April 2019)

RuhrpottGigant schrieb:


> Ich hatte zuerst die ION Klite


welche grösse hattest du sie denn und welche entspricht dieser den o'neal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RuhrpottGigant (29. April 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> welche grösse hattest du sie denn und welche entspricht dieser den o'neal?



ION hatte ich in XL
Oneal jetzt in L


----------



## Blacksheep87 (3. Mai 2019)

Welche Knieschoner sind von der Schutzwirkung (fast) gleich wie die ICS Evo flow?

Die IXS sind super, halten auch Abflüge auf Steine sehr gut aus und haben meine Knie super geschützt.
Aber nach knapp einem Jahr rutschen sie dauernd und sitzen nicht mehr gut.

Nun brauch ich Ersatz, am besten gleiche/bessere Schutzwirkung und angenehmer zum Fahren bzw. Treten und mit besseren Sitz.


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Mai 2019)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Welche Knieschoner sind von der Schutzwirkung (fast) gleich wie die ICS Evo flow?
> 
> Die IXS sind super, halten auch Abflüge auf Steine sehr gut aus und haben meine Knie super geschützt.
> Aber nach knapp einem Jahr rutschen sie dauernd und sitzen nicht mehr gut.
> ...


Wie weiter oben beschrieben, ich hab bei meinen Knieschonern meine Nähkünste ausprobiert (Vorwissen = 0,1) und den Bereich für den Klettverschluss erweitert, weil die Gummibänder etwas ausgeleiert waren. Hat recht gut funktioniert.

Wenn dir die Knieschützer ansonsten gut passen und doch nicht zu unangenehm sind, dann würde ich das zumindest in Erwägung ziehen. Ein Jahr ist eigentlich schon eine arg kurze Lebensspanne, wenn man sie nicht vollkommen zerschreddert hat auf Steinfeldern.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (3. Mai 2019)

Unten, beim Klettverschluss halten sie ja, aber oben am Oberschenkel rutscht es unangenehm.

Schutz ist super, ich glaub bei einem Stein hätts mir die Kniescheibe zertrümmert ohne die Schützer.
Aber so wie sie sich zur Zeit tragen will ich sie nicht und ein Jahr Haltbarkeit ist mir dann doch zu kurz, wobei günstig waren sie ja...


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Mai 2019)

Ach, nur ein Klettverschluss. Hm, sowas finde ich auch suboptimal, die müssen dann wirklich auf Anhieb gut sitzen und es darf sich nix am Material (oder am Oberschenkel ) ändern.
Und nachträglich einen Klettverschluss komplett anzubringen ist dann auch schon etwas aufwändiger. Bei mir konnte ich einfach Flauschi und Haken auf das Gummiband bzw. den Schützer selbst drauf nähen. Ohne Nähmaschine dauert das natürlich etwas länger, aber mit dem Ergebnis bin ich bisher recht zufrieden.


----------



## evil_rider (11. Mai 2019)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Unten, beim Klettverschluss halten sie ja, aber oben am Oberschenkel rutscht es unangenehm.
> 
> Schutz ist super, ich glaub bei einem Stein hätts mir die Kniescheibe zertrümmert ohne die Schützer.
> Aber so wie sie sich zur Zeit tragen will ich sie nicht und ein Jahr Haltbarkeit ist mir dann doch zu kurz, wobei günstig waren sie ja...




https://www.ehf-hockey.com/raptor-mens-tiefschutz-inkl.-straps-guertel


----------



## Blacksheep87 (15. Mai 2019)

evil_rider schrieb:


> https://www.ehf-hockey.com/raptor-mens-tiefschutz-inkl.-straps-guertel



hm, gibts das auch in Pink? würd dann besser zum Trikot passen


----------



## evil_rider (15. Mai 2019)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> hm, gibts das auch in Pink? würd dann besser zum Trikot passen



 kein plan, gibts aber auch ohne "büxe" dran... hatte die teile damals bei meinem alten IXS, die sind nach nem halben jahr gebrauch dann immer gerutscht, und die 10€ für das teil waren billiger als 80 für neue schoner


----------



## fone (16. Mai 2019)

Ah, klasse Sache für den Schrank-part.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ce23 (20. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

hier wird sich schon gut über die verschiedenen Knieschoner ausgetauscht und ich wollte mich zeitnah auch mit Protektoren eindecken. Meine erste blöde Frage: wo setzt ihr an beim Messen vom Ober- und Unterschenkelumfang?


----------



## fone (20. Mai 2019)

ce23 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier wird sich schon gut über die verschiedenen Knieschoner ausgetauscht und ich wollte mich zeitnah auch mit Protektoren eindecken. Meine erste blöde Frage: wo setzt ihr an beim Messen vom Ober- und Unterschenkelumfang?


So wie beschrieben, aber die Zahlen sind eh gewürfelt bzw. gedehnt/ungedehnt? Ich hab die noch nie nachvollziehen können.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (20. Mai 2019)

Kannst eh vergessen, ION zB hat/hatte lange unterschiedliche Tabellen auf Website/Umverpackung/Shop


----------



## platt_ziege (20. Mai 2019)

ce23 schrieb:


> wo setzt ihr an beim Messen vom Ober- und Unterschenkelumfang?


solltest du jeweils auf der herstellerseite gucken, da sie da unterschiedliche vorgaben haben


----------



## ce23 (20. Mai 2019)

Hm ok, danke für die Hinweise... Dann muss ich eben so nach Empfehlungen suchen 

Könnt ihr etwas mit gutem Tragekomfort (meistens handelt es sich um eine Feierabendrunde von ca. 1-1,5h) und ausreichend Schutz empfehlen? Hab mich letzten Herbst mal bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit abgelegt und hatte gut 2 Wochen eine Knieprellung an der Backe.


----------



## fone (21. Mai 2019)

Ich finde die Troy Lee Knee KGS 5400 ganz angenehm. Tatsächlich hab ich gerade nochmal gemessen und zumindest über Knie scheinen die Angaben ganz sinnvoll zu sein. Vielleicht hat sich da was geändert? Zur groben Orientierung sollten die Angaben der Hersteller vermutlich reichen.

IXS Flow evo (die Troy Lee finde ich angenehmer)
ION k-lite (sind auch beliebt)

Dann gibts noch viele dünnere Exemplare, kommt halt drauf an, was ausreichender Schutz ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc84 (21. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen 
Boa bin total verärgert. 
Hab mir letztes Jahr die ION Lite gekauft, saßen auch super. naja war leider von kurzer Dauer zuerst heftige scheuerstelle und dann hab ich nach der letzten Tour gemerkt, daß das Polster innen gerissen ist, was wohl auch die scheuerstelle verursacht hat.
Habe sie echt nicht viel an gehabt. Jetzt suche ich ein paar neue, die etwas haltbarer sind.


----------



## wherewedroppin (21. Mai 2019)

hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der suche nach Knieschonern und bin dabei auf die ixs flow evo+ und die ixs flow zip gestoßen.
Gibt es denn grundsätzliche Unterschiede zwischen den beiden, was den Tragekomfort oder Schutz betrifft? Ich tendiere eher zu den zip, da sie einfacher anzuziehen sind. Am besten ist jemand, der bereits Erfahrungen mit beiden gesammelt hat. Anscheinend soll Der flow evo rutschen, stimmt das?

Und: Sind beide für den Endurobereich ausreichend?


----------



## Blacksheep87 (22. Mai 2019)

Hab jetzt mal 2 Schoner getestet.

*ION K-Pact:* der ist deutlich übertrieben und von der Passform für mich auch mieß, im Stehen bzw. leicht gebeucht steht der Schoner total ab vom Knie, ob das so muss oder nicht, mich stört es.

*POC Joint VDP 2.0*, passt schon deutlich besser, aber in L am Oberschenkel zu eng, jedoch steht der auch ab und liegt nicht am Knie auf.

Jetzt kommt noch ein ION K Traze, mal schaun


----------



## vitaminc (22. Mai 2019)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal 2 Schoner getestet.
> 
> *ION K-Pact:* der ist deutlich übertrieben und von der Passform für mich auch mieß, im Stehen bzw. leicht gebeucht steht der Schoner total ab vom Knie, ob das so muss oder nicht, mich stört es.
> 
> ...



kannst auch mal den POC VPD System probieren, der steht weniger ab und ist deutlich leichter bei angeblich ähnlich guter Schutzwirkung.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (22. Mai 2019)

vitaminc schrieb:


> kannst auch mal den POC VPD System probieren, der steht weniger ab und ist deutlich leichter bei angeblich ähnlich guter Schutzwirkung.



Der Preis 
Aber die sind schon mehr als die VDP Air? Denn da ist man mit einer etwas dickeren Hose besser geschützt


----------



## vitaminc (22. Mai 2019)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Der Preis
> Aber die sind schon mehr als die VDP Air? Denn da ist man mit einer etwas dickeren Hose besser geschützt



109€
https://www.muziker.de/poc-joint-vpd-system-knee-uranium-black-s

Die VPD Air kenne ich nicht, aber ich kenne den Vergleich zu den Sinner, VPD 2.0 und K-Pact. Die POC System müssen sich da nicht wirklich verstecken, ähnlich gute Schutzwirkung, bis auf die fehlenden Seitenpolster.


----------



## fone (22. Mai 2019)

Ihr sollt ja auch keinen DH-Schoner zum Tourenfahren anziehen.


----------



## vitaminc (22. Mai 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Ihr sollt ja auch keinen DH-Schoner zum Tourenfahren anziehen.



Warum?
Fährt man außerhalb vom Bikepark langsamer?
Stehen da weniger Bäume und Steine rum?

Ich bin die letzten Jahre mit dem O'Neal Sinner auf Touren gefahren, bergauf am Knöchel, bergab werden die Dinger schnell auf das Knie hochgezogen und ab geht's..


----------



## fone (22. Mai 2019)

Hast du auch bei jeder Ausfahrt einen echten Fullface Helm dabei?


----------



## vitaminc (22. Mai 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Hast du auch bei jeder Ausfahrt einen echten Fullface Helm dabei?



Nein, nur manchmal. Ansonsten habe ich ne gute tiefsitzende Halbschale. 
Es ging um Tourentauglichkeit, und ein POC VPD System aber auch ein K-Pact, Sinner, etc. sind durchaus tourentauglich, bieten obendrein vernünftigen Schutz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (22. Mai 2019)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Warum?
> Fährt man außerhalb vom Bikepark langsamer?



Äh...ja?

Weil im Bikepark stehen tatsächlich weniger Bäume auf dem Trail und vor allem der Anteil an Fußgängern ist deutlich geringer.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (22. Mai 2019)

Aushalten sollen die schon was, aber so wuchtig wie die K-Pact sollen sie dann halt auch nicht sein.


----------



## fone (22. Mai 2019)

So schwer kann das doch nicht zu verstehen sein... 

Ein Schoner ist nicht tourentauglich weil man ihm im Rucksack verstaut auf den Berg tragen kann oder am Knöchel rumfährt, sondern wenn er auch beim Pedalieren am Knie bleiben kann.


----------



## sp00n82 (22. Mai 2019)

Ja, so sehe ich das auch eher. Hier in Heidelberg geht das noch relativ problemlos, da kann man am Stück den Berg hoch und wieder runter fahren, aber bei anderen Mittelgebirgen geht das halt hoch, runter, hoch runter, etc. Da würde mich ein dauerndes hoch- und wieder runterziehen auch ziemlich nerven.
Meine Race Face Flank Legs würde ich dazu eher nicht anziehen wollen. Die Ion K-Lite Zip schon eher, auch wenn die deutlich weniger Polster haben.


----------



## scratch_a (22. Mai 2019)

fone schrieb:


> So schwer kann das doch nicht zu verstehen sein...
> 
> Ein Schoner ist nicht tourentauglich weil man ihm im Rucksack verstaut auf den Berg tragen kann oder am Knöchel rumfährt, sondern wenn er auch beim Pedalieren am Knie bleiben kann.



Ab wann darf man es eine "Tour" nennen? 
Also ich fahr die Ion K-Pact inzwischen schon einige Jahre, seit paar Wochen die ZIP-Version. Hab sie eigentlich immer an, auch bei 50km und über 1000hm. Hab damit kein Problem. 
Müssen natürlich passen und ist eine gewisse Gewohnheit. Aber ich fühle mich damit wohl und ohne Schoner hab ich mir schon z.B. die Knie seitlich am Rahmen angehauen, als ich zwischendurch Wheelie üben wollte.


----------



## wherewedroppin (22. Mai 2019)

wherewedroppin schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> ich bin auf der suche nach Knieschonern und bin dabei auf die ixs flow evo+ und die ixs flow zip gestoßen.
> Gibt es denn grundsätzliche Unterschiede zwischen den beiden, was den Tragekomfort oder Schutz betrifft? Ich tendiere eher zu den zip, da sie einfacher anzuziehen sind. Am besten ist jemand, der bereits Erfahrungen mit beiden gesammelt hat. Anscheinend soll Der flow evo rutschen, stimmt das?
> 
> Und: Sind beide für den Endurobereich ausreichend?




Darf ich kurz hieran erinnern?


----------



## fone (23. Mai 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ab wann darf man es eine "Tour" nennen?
> Also ich fahr die Ion K-Pact inzwischen schon einige Jahre, seit paar Wochen die ZIP-Version. Hab sie eigentlich immer an, auch bei 50km und über 1000hm. Hab damit kein Problem.


Ja, es sind auch schon Leute mit dem Bighit 1000hm-Touren gefahren und ich fahr die leichte Feierabendrunde auch mit dem 180mm Enduro, sollte ich es deshalb für diesen Einsatzzweck empfehlen?



Ok, da steht noch was von Enduro... Sind Rennen gemeint oder ob man sie auf einem Endurobike tragen kann? 

Hab nur den IXS flow evo, für mich hat der genug Schutz wenn man nicht auf dem Downhillbike unterwegs ist.
Im Park trage ich alte Oneal Sinner und neu ION K-Pact. Im Vergleich dazu kann man die IXS flow deutlich angenehmer pedalieren.
Der Zip scheint identisch zu sein, aber mit Zipper.


----------



## platt_ziege (23. Mai 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Hab nur den IXS flow evo, für mich hat der genug Schutz wenn man nicht auf dem Downhillbike unterwegs ist.
> Im Park trage ich ION K-Pact. Im Vergleich dazu kann man die IXS flow deutlich angenehmer pedalieren.
> Der Zip scheint identisch zu sein, aber mit Zipper.


zu den beiden hat mich meine reise am ende auch geführt (plus tsg tahoe ellenbogen), wobei ich die k-pact als zip wieder zurück gehen liess, da sie doch deutlich anders, unangenehmer saßen und durch den zipper steifer und unflexibler waren.
bei flow evo als zip version alles gut.


----------



## scratch_a (23. Mai 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Ja, es sind auch schon Leute mit dem Bighit 1000hm-Touren gefahren und ich fahr die leichte Feierabendrunde auch mit dem 180mm Enduro, sollte ich es deshalb für diesen Einsatzzweck empfehlen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn jemand nach guten Schutz sucht, dann würde ich sie empfehlen, auch wenn die Person keine Rennen fährt 

Ich persönlich fahre auch keine Rennen und bin eher langsam/sehr gemäßigt unterwegs. Von dem her sind sie für meine Touren objektiv betrachtet schon "überdimensioniert"...aber mir persönlich passen sie gut, ich komme damit sehr gut zurecht, optisch finde ich sie mit am schönsten und Sicherheit geben sie mir auch ausreichend. 
Die alten K-Pact fand ich vom Tragekomfort auch etwas angenehmer und fand am Anfang auch, dass die Zipper unflexibler sind. Hab sie aber behalten und entweder hat sich das jetzt etwas gegeben oder ich habe mich auch daran gewöhnt  Beim An- und Ausziehen find ich sie dagegen schon super, da hatte ich mit den alten K-Pact oft schon etwas mehr zu "kämpfen". Auch zum Trocknen und um das Polster raus zunehmen sind die Zipper besser.

Letztendlich muss man sich halt für welche entscheiden und ausprobieren. Nicht jedes Bein ist gleich, jeder hat andere Vorstellungen, Ansprüche und Geschmack. Deshalb würde ich einfach die Vor- und Nachteile aufzählen, aber nicht pauschal sagen, die und die sind nicht geeignet.
Ein Fullface würde übrigens für mich (bei unseren Touren) nicht in Frage kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RuhrpottGigant (24. Mai 2019)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem die Ortema GP5 Schoner geholt und bis jetzt auf 2 kleineren Touren testen können.
Erstes Fazit: leicht, luftig, auch über längere Zeit angenehm zu tragen.


----------



## Logic (24. Mai 2019)

Da das hier fast schon zu einer Art Sammelthread geworden ist, ein Vorschlag/Bitte von mir:

Vielleicht können ja die Leute, die mit ihren Schonern zufrieden sind, zusätzlich zum Schoner-Modell auch noch die relevanten Maße posten (Umfang Ober&Unterschenkel an den entsprechenden Stellen).


----------



## clemsi (11. Juni 2019)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Ion k traze, evtl auch der zip version? 

Ich fahre seit 2 jahren die k lite in der zip version, mittlerweile nicht nur auf dem trail, sondern auch park & shuttle - für das, was und wie ich fahre, reicht mir die schutzwirkung. 
Der k traze scheint weniger schutz zu bieten, oder täuscht das? Der Tragekomfort der non zip version war (im laden) auf jeden fall richtig gut und eine deutliche Verbesserung zum k lite.


----------



## Sadem (12. Juni 2019)

clemsi schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Ion k traze, evtl auch der zip version?
> 
> Ich fahre seit 2 jahren die k lite in der zip version, mittlerweile nicht nur auf dem trail, sondern auch park & shuttle - für das, was und wie ich fahre, reicht mir die schutzwirkung.
> Der k traze scheint weniger schutz zu bieten, oder täuscht das? Der Tragekomfort der non zip version war (im laden) auf jeden fall richtig gut und eine deutliche Verbesserung zum k lite.




Ich. Ich hab mir kürzlich den K-Traze zusätzlich zu meinem 4 Jahre alten K-Pact (ohne Zip) gekauft (beides Größe M), weil ich was leichtes zum Pedalieren an der Isar wollte. Ich muss sagen ich bin schwer enttäuscht. Der K-Pact ist extrem Bequem und bietet guten Schutz aber der K-Traze scheuert mir in der Kniekehle, da wo das Hinterteil das Loch hat, jeweils die Haut auf. Nach einer 2h Tour hab ich richtig fiese Abschürfungen. Wenn ich das obere Klett ein wenig lockere geht es besser aber auch nicht optimal. Dazu kommt noch, dass der schoner kaum luftiger ist als der K-Pact. Schwitzig ohne Ende. Beim ersten Anziehen fand ich die Passform übrigens auch gut.

Schutzwirkung macht er aber nen guten Eindruck.


----------



## clemsi (13. Juni 2019)

@Sadem 
Danke für die Info!
Was das scheuern angeht, das hatten bei mir sowohl der klite (generation 1) sowie die zip version während der ersten Ausfahrten, aber das hat sich irgendwann gelegt.
Ich hatte nicht erwartet, dass man unter den k traze deutlich weniger schwitzt als unter den k pact, aber das ist für mich auch nicht wirklich ein Faktor (ich hatte früher jahrelang die Sinner, die waren auch richtig warm...). Ich werde auch mal die k pact probieren, evtl. Ersetzen die meine alten POC dh und ich bleibe vorerst bei den k lite zip.


----------



## Sadem (13. Juni 2019)

clemsi schrieb:


> @Sadem
> Danke für die Info!
> Was das scheuern angeht, das hatten bei mir sowohl der klite (generation 1) sowie die zip version während der ersten Ausfahrten, aber das hat sich irgendwann gelegt.
> Ich hatte nicht erwartet, dass man unter den k traze deutlich weniger schwitzt als unter den k pact, aber das ist für mich auch nicht wirklich ein Faktor (ich hatte früher jahrelang die Sinner, die waren auch richtig warm...). Ich werde auch mal die k pact probieren, evtl. Ersetzen die meine alten POC dh und ich bleibe vorerst bei den k lite zip.



Dann werd ich sie noch ein wenig weiter fahren und auch hoffen das sich das noch gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pumu90 (13. Juni 2019)

Moin, jemand nen Tipp für leichte, flexible Knieschoner für jemanden mit eher strammen Beinen? Aktuell fahre ich die Oneal Dirt in XL, aber das ist für Touren doch etwas lästig...


----------



## bullswildrush (16. Juni 2019)

Jemand noch ne gute Bezugsquelle für den ion k lite zip? Gefühlt in jedem Laden ausverkauft bzw nur in s verfügbar


----------



## VWGT (20. August 2019)

Hi bin auch auf der Suche nach knieschonern da ich bis jetzt keine verwendet habe abe r letztens mal wieder auf dem Knie gelandet bin und jetzt zu der Erkenntnis gekommen bin das ich sowas brauche.

Würde mir die ion mal bestellen zum test meine Frage nur würdet ihr eher die K Lite nehmen oder die K pact bei 70% trail Anteil naturtrail und gebaute trails hauptsächlich S2 selten kurze Stellen s3 und 30% bikepark Winterberg aber auch da jetzt keine roadgaps oder ähnliches.


----------



## delphi1507 (20. August 2019)

Auf jeden Fall eine Knie Schienbein Kombi...


----------



## Dogart (21. August 2019)

Gerade für den Park würde ich die K Pact nehmen. Sind seitlich noch einmal deutlich besser gepolstert.


----------



## fone (21. August 2019)

K lite.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. August 2019)

Ich fahre den KPact als Zip. Kann ich für Touren sehr empfehlen. Ich spüre die bergauf so gut wie gar nicht. Echt genial die Dinger! Für en Park dann die mit Schienbeinschoner.


----------



## VWGT (21. August 2019)

Also einmal Antwort k lite einmal k pact hehe das macht es nicht leichter Tendenz ist zum k pact wenn der sich genauso gut Treten lässt wie der Lite sehe ich für den lite keinen bedarf


----------



## Shonzo (21. August 2019)

Hab den Lite. Kann man gut mit Leben aber Hitzestau gibts trotzdem.

Kommt halt drauf an wie leidensfähig man ist.


----------



## Darth Happy (21. August 2019)

Bin auf Touren mit eher schmerzhaften Untergründen oder bei stärkerem Risiko inzwischen (einigermaßen) gern mit meinen Ion K_Pact unterwegs. Es ist nicht so, dass ich sie nicht spüre, am Anfang fand ich sie sogar eher störend. Aber wenn man ihnen etwas Zeit gibt, passen sie besser. Eine kleine Änderung in der Position macht bei mir schon viel aus (Rutschgefahr wahrscheinlich wegen ungünstiger Form meiner Haxen, einfach kein Fett für gute Anpassung am Oberschenkel und dann auch noch Haare).
Ich fahre die hier in der grauen Version (alt?) bei ca. 43-44 cm Umfang 10 cm über und ca. 34 cm Umfang 15 cm unter der Mitte der Kniescheibe in M. Allerdings ist das "M" am Etikett am Schoner nur aufgeklebt und drunter steht "L"
Ich hoffe, sie weiten sich nicht mehr am Oberschenkel, sonst wären sie zu groß. Unten passts einwandfrei. Die Schienbeinschoner (S Pad Amp) gehen nur mit Geduld noch drunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonymiller (21. August 2019)

Fahre die K-Lite, mir waren die K-Pact zu Massiv und warm beim anprobieren, aber das intrepretiert hier jeder anders sind beides gute Schoner. die K-Lite müssen halt richtig passen, weil man kaum einstellmöglichkeiten mit den Straps hat, anders als bei den K-Pact. Bei mir halten die Lite auch ohne, das der obere Strap fest ist, der löst sich manchmal von alleine. Trage die Lite auch manchmal in Kombi mit den Schienbeinschoner K-Amp, heißen die glaube ich. Finde vor allem das Zip System genial und extrem praktisch. Hatte aber bis jetzt noch keinen Sturz aufs Knie also keine Ahnung wie gut sie da halten, fühle mich aber ausreichend geschützt.


----------



## fone (22. August 2019)

VWGT schrieb:


> Also einmal Antwort k lite einmal k pact hehe das macht es nicht leichter Tendenz ist zum k pact wenn der sich genauso gut Treten lässt wie der Lite sehe ich für den lite keinen bedarf


Wird gerne mal behauptet.
Für mich wäre es nichts, die Kpact auf Tour bergauf zu treten.

Kannst ja den Schoner in den Rucksack packen, nen Zip nehmen.
Oder alte, richtige fies ausgeleierte Schoner kaufen?


----------



## Florent29 (22. August 2019)

VWGT schrieb:


> Also einmal Antwort k lite einmal k pact hehe das macht es nicht leichter Tendenz ist zum k pact wenn der sich genauso gut Treten lässt wie der Lite sehe ich für den lite keinen bedarf



Genau so gut sicher nicht - aber die Vorteile des K pact überwiegen bei deinem Einsatzgebiet sicherlich die Nachteile.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. August 2019)

VWGT schrieb:


> Also einmal Antwort k lite einmal k pact hehe das macht es nicht leichter Tendenz ist zum k pact wenn der sich genauso gut Treten lässt wie der Lite sehe ich für den lite keinen bedarf


Ich hab den Lite nicht getreten, daher kann ich das nicht sagen. Jedoch hab ich mit dem Pact keine Probleme bergauf. Das ist jedoch meine persönliche Sicht. Ich trage auch nen FF und Rückenpanzer auf Touren. Das finde viele auch nicht gut, hat jedoch seine Gründe. 

Einfach mal beide Probetragen, dann siehst du welcher dir mehr zusagt.


----------



## SickEdit (23. August 2019)

Ich habe mir als Alternative zu den derzeit schwer verfügbaren Ion K Lite Zip die Leatt 3DF 5.0 Zip geholt. Sie decken eine relativ große Fläche ab und lassen sich sehr angenehm treten. Ein bisschen billiger sind sie auch.


----------



## kally3 (16. Oktober 2019)

Meine Odyssee hat nun auch endlich ein Ende! (Oberschenkelumfang von ca. 53cm und Unterschenkelumfang von ca. 42cm (je nachdem wo man misst))! 

Neben folgenden Modellen:

IXS Flow Knee XL - viel zu eng
POC Joint VPD 2.0 XL - zu eng
TSG Joint Knee XXL - zu eng
Dainese Trail Skin 2 XL - an der Wade gut vom Umfang, nur zwickt es ein wenig. Am Oberschenkel sind sie schnell verrutscht. Evtl. zu weit obenrum?
Troy Lee 5400 L - zu gross und nicht schön
O'Neal - Sinner Knee Guard - Protektor - Gray / White | XL - weiss nicht mehr was mit denen war
TSG - Knee-Sleeve Joint - Protektor - Black | XXL - weiss nicht mehr was mit denen war
Leatt Airflex Pro Knee Guard XXL Black - zu kein
POC Knieschoner Joint Vpd Air Knee, Uranium Black, XL - zu klein
Seven IDP Transition XL - irgendwie unpassend
661 Evo 2 in L - passen wie die Leatt 3DF 5.0 Zip auch super, am Oberschenkel evtl. bisschen lockerer und schwerer

sind es nun die Leatt 3DF 5.0 Zip in XXL geworden!

Vielen Dank an alle Tipps und Empfehlungen! Super Community hier!


----------



## GravityFan (26. November 2019)

Ich stehe gerade auch vor der Wahl die richtige Größe von ION k-pacts zu finden. Gemessen habe ich bei mir 43cm überm Knie und 38,5cm unterm Knie. Damit hänge ich zwischen M und L. Früher schienen die ja immer klein auszufallen. Aber das hat sich ja irgendwann geändert (das würde auch erklären, warum ein M-Schild über dem originalen L-Schild klebt). Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit den aktuellen Modellen und kann mir einen Tipp geben, ob M oder L besser wäre?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. November 2019)

Bestell beide Größen und sende die die nicht passt zurück. Hab ich ach so gemacht.


----------



## GravityFan (26. November 2019)

Ja, darauf wird das vermutlich rauslaufen. Ich wollte nur mal hören, ob nicht einer mit ähnlichen Maßen was empfehlen kann. Danke aber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grumpyflippy (27. November 2019)

Ich kann auf jeden den "Bliss Arg Minimalist+ Knee Pad" empfehlen. Beim treten nicht zu spüren (trägt sich quasi wie ein Knieling) rutscht nicht und hat bisher bei jedem Sturz sauber seien Job gemacht.


----------



## Remux (9. Dezember 2019)

Hat jemand die aktuellen Endura MT500 in Benutzung?
Bei meinen IXS Flow löst sich das obere verklebte Gummiband und die Protektoren verrutschen dadurch leicht. Gerne hätte ich auch noch etwas seitlichen Schutz. Die Endura machen mir da einen guten Eindruck. Alternativ scheinen ja die Ion K-Pact noch gut zu sein.
Zum Pedalieren sollten sie allerdings doch noch zu gebrauchen sein.








						MT500 LITE KNIEPROTEKTOR  | ROSE Bikes
					

Die MT500 LITE KNIEPROTEKTOREN von ENDURA sind ein leichter, zertifizi




					www.rosebikes.de
				



oder








						Endura MT500 Knee Protector, schwarz | BIKER-BOARDER.DE
					

Endura MT500 Knee Protector schwarz versandkostenfrei bestellen. Größen: S-M | L-XL, SKU: 2055031S




					biker-boarder.de


----------



## Deleted 283425 (10. Januar 2020)

IXS Flow mit "X-matter" Pad 

Das X-matter-Pad von IXS bricht mir immer wieder an der gleichen Stelle und als Ersatzteil gibts das nicht.

Der Hersteller verweist an den Importeur und der hat keinen Bock was rauszurücken. Die Händler kommen auch nicht recht ran, zumindest hab ich innerhalb der Gewährleistung komplette neue Schoner bekommen, weng übertrieben...




Das SAS-Tec-Schulterpad, das zB im ION K-Pact verbaut wird passt leider nicht.




__





						SC-1/42 | Ellenbogen Level 2 | SAS-TEC Protektoren
					

3D-Protektor aus viscoelastischem Weichschaum mit hervorragenden Schlagdämpfungswerten.




					www.sas-tec.de
				




Hat schonmal jemand ein D3O-Pad im IXS Flow ausprobiert?


			d3o - Google Shopping


----------



## Thebike69 (10. Januar 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> IXS Flow mit "X-matter" Pad
> 
> Das X-matter-Pad von IXS bricht mir immer wieder an der gleichen Stelle und als Ersatzteil gibts das nicht.
> 
> ...


Ich habe die Weste von IXS da sind mir die Pads auch gerissen/gebrochen. 
Bin nun gewechselt zu ION??‍♂️


----------



## Deleted 283425 (10. Januar 2020)

Von ION-Knieschonern bekomm ich leider Hautausschlag wegen dem antibakteriellen Biozid das dort drin ist...

Aber guter Hinweis zum X-Matter...


----------



## Remux (10. Januar 2020)

Schau dir mal die leatt 3df 5.0 an. Die sind es bei mir letztendlich geworden. Sehr bequem, sitzen top und wirken sehr hochwertig verarbeitet. Die ixs flow scheinen ja ein eingebautes verfallsdatum zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (13. Januar 2020)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Weste von IXS da sind mir die Pads auch gerissen/gebrochen.
> Bin nun gewechselt zu ION??‍♂️



OK krass...ich hab seit drei Jahren eine ixs Flow vest und das Rückenteil sieht immer noch aus wie neu...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. Januar 2020)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Den Trigger würde ich gerne testen.
> Der Carve EVO war eigentlich perfekt. Bis sich dieser X-Matter Schaum beim Waschen verzogen hat und gerissen ist.
> Das ist mir bei vier Carve EVOs passiert und "nein ich wasche die Schoner nicht bei 90 Grad".


 


tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Und ich dachte nur IXS hat das Problem. Bei meinen Carve Protektoren hat sich auch der Proktekor (Schaum) verabschiedet. Er ist jeweils beim Übergang von Knie zu Schienbein gerissen. Mal gucken wie kulant IXS ist, ION stand ich eigentlich als nächstes auf meiner Liste.
> Aber wenn das Problem da auch auftritt...


----------



## vitaminc (13. Januar 2020)

Bin O'Neal für einige Jahre gefahren, die waren halt nach über 5 Jahren irgendwann ausgelutscht und sind gerissen.

Aktuell fahre ich POC Joint VPD System Knee. In der Kniekehle reiben sie ein wenig, das vermeide ich weitestgehend mittels eincremen vorher und bergauf am Fussgelenk parken.


----------



## clemsi (30. März 2020)

Eine Frage an die ION K-Traze Besitzer:
Bei meinen (Zip Version) ist das SasTec Polster deutlich größer als die Tasche (oder wie ich es auch immer nennen soll) des Schoners:




Dasführt dann dazu, dass die umgeklappten Stellen des Sastec Materials gerne drücken; zudem befürchte ich, dass das Material durch das Umfalten irgendwann einreissen wird.
Wie ist das bei euch?

Edit:
Allgemeines Feedback nach ein paar Monaten: ich würde sie mir nicht noch einmal holen; das Scheuern und Drücken in der Kniekehle hat sich auch nach mehrmaligen Tragen nicht (wie bei den anderen ION Schonern bisher) gelegt - spätestens nach 2h bin ich froh, wenn ich die Schoner wieder wegzippen darf. 
Die alten Lite waren deutlich angenehmer (auch wenn dort die Passform nicht so gut war), die aktuellen K Pact sind weiterhin Spitze beim Tragekomfort.


----------



## scratch_a (30. März 2020)

Welchen Jahrgang hast du von den K-Pact? 
Hatte nämlich auch jahrelang die K-Pact, die mir super gepasst hatten. Da sie aber dann irgendwann löchrig wurden, habe ich mir die K-Pact ZIP als Nachfolger geholt. Da habe ich immer wunde Stellen am Knie und die passen nicht so gut wie meine alten K-Pact, mit denen ich nie Probleme hatte. Habe aber schon öfters gelesen, dass die neueren K-Pact auch nimmer so gut sein sollen, was Passform und Qualität betrifft!?


----------



## clemsi (30. März 2020)

Ich habe die 19er K-Pact als Zips, die 19er K-Traze als Zips und die 16er K-Lite als Zips.
Mit den K-Pact komme ich gut zurecht (bisher), nur die K-Traze hören zum einen nicht auf zu zwicken, zum anderen (wie oben schon beschrieben) nervt das SasTec Material, welches sich an den Rändern einklappt.


----------



## scratch_a (30. März 2020)

Achso, dann hast du die "normalen" K-Pact gar nicht, habe ich falsch aufgefasst. Bei den ZIP ging es anfangs auch noch, aber inzwischen zwicken die immer mehr, anstatt weniger


----------



## Deleted 283425 (14. Juli 2020)

Kennt jemand andere Pads in die IXS Flow reinpassen?

Die X-Matter sind bei mir jetzt das dritte Mal in der Mitte durchgerissen (nur vom Fahren/Treten).
Der Händler hat mir schon das Geld zurückgegeben, der Importeur will auch keine Pads mehr rausrücken.

Die Sas-Tec für Motorad-Schultern, die zB ION in den Knieschonern verwendet sind zu groß.





						SAS-TEC 180142 Ellbogen/Schulter SC-1/42: Amazon.de: Auto
					

Kaufen Sie SAS-TEC 180142 Ellbogen/Schulter SC-1/42 im Auto & Motorrad-Shop auf Amazon.de. Große Auswahl und Gratis Lieferung durch Amazon ab 29€.



					www.amazon.de
				




D3O ggf.?
https://www.google.com/search?q=d3o&source=lnms&tbm=shop 





						Held d3o Knieprotektor: Held Motorcycle Clothing: Amazon.de: Auto
					

Kaufen Sie Held d3o Knieprotektor im Auto & Motorrad-Shop auf Amazon.de. Große Auswahl und Gratis Lieferung durch Amazon ab 29€.



					www.amazon.de


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Juli 2020)

Sastec hat eine Übersicht über alle ihre Modelle:




__





						Knie-Protektoren | SAS-TEC Protektoren
					






					www.sas-tec.de
				




Notfalls kann man die auch noch etwas zurechtschnippeln.


----------



## kackboon91 (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo alle

Ich habe neu mit dem MTBen begonnen und brauche dementsprechend Knieschoner.

Sehr interessiert bin ich an den Ion K-Pact Zip.

Nun die Frage der Größe.
Laut der Grössentabelle von bc bin ich nach meinem Ober- und Unterschenkel Umfang bei M.
Jedoch bin ich 1.93cm groß und habe die Angst, dass sie zwar vom Umfang her passen, jedoch zu „kurz“ sind. Ist das überhaupt möglich?

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (21. Juli 2020)

Für M muss man Beine wie ein Storch haben. 
Ich bin 1,84m, ziemlich schlank, normale Beine und die L sind schon eher zu klein als zu groß. Von der Länge her werden sie sich nicht so viel nehmen. Wichtiger ist meines Erachtens, dass sie passen und nicht zwicken.


----------



## kackboon91 (21. Juli 2020)

Ich habe wirklich dünne Beine, wie ein Storch kann man sicherlich sagen 

10cm über dem Knie habe ich ca. 43cm, 15cm unter dem Knie ca. 36.5cm.


----------



## Germox (22. Juli 2020)

M und L bestellen ,anprobieren und die nicht passen gehen zurück. Hauptsache sie sitzen stramm und rutschen nicht. Zu kurz sind die sicher nicht. Kumpel hat auch Storchenbeine und die K Packt in M und die sind auch nicht kürzer als meine in L.


----------



## jojo456 (14. September 2020)

Ich schwanke zwischen den K_sleeves und den k_pact. Sind die k_pact denn so komfortabel, dass man sie den ganzen Tag anlassen kann? Bin eigentlich der Typ Marathon Fahrer und immer ohne Rucksack unterwegs, also kommt ausziehen nicht in Frage. Ich sage "eigentlich Marathon Fahrer", weil es hier in Stuttgart schon 30% Trailanteil sind und 1000hm auf 50km keine Seltenheit sind. Bin mit dem HT auf den Trails eher langsam unterwegs


----------



## JaSon78 (14. September 2020)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Ich schwanke zwischen den K_sleeves und den k_pact. Sind die k_pact denn so komfortabel, dass man sie den ganzen Tag anlassen kann? Bin eigentlich der Typ Marathon Fahrer und immer ohne Rucksack unterwegs, also kommt ausziehen nicht in Frage. Ich sage "eigentlich Marathon Fahrer", weil es hier in Stuttgart schon 30% Trailanteil sind und 1000hm auf 50km keine Seltenheit sind. Bin mit dem HT auf den Trails eher langsam unterwegs


Ich fahre die Ion K_Pact und K_Pact Select das ganze Jahr und auch bei 1000 hm...komme aber auch eher aus der abfahrtsorientierten Fraktion. Frage ist eher, ob Du bestmoeglichen Schutz haben möchtest oder nur leichten...


----------



## jojo456 (14. September 2020)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Ion K_Pact und K_Pact Select das ganze Jahr und auch bei 1000 hm...komme aber auch eher aus der abfahrtsorientierten Fraktion. Frage ist eher, ob Du bestmoeglichen Schutz haben möchtest oder nur leichten...


Die schlimmsten Sachen waren bisher nur Schürfwunden vom Boden, oder mal am Lenker angeschlagen  das müssten die K_Sleeves auch abkönnen. Einerseits könnten die rutschen weil kein Klett dran ist, andererseits wiegen die ja auch nur 170 g.


----------



## hans7 (15. September 2020)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Ich schwanke zwischen den K_sleeves und den k_pact. Sind die k_pact denn so komfortabel, dass man sie den ganzen Tag anlassen kann? Bin eigentlich der Typ Marathon Fahrer und immer ohne Rucksack unterwegs, also kommt ausziehen nicht in Frage. Ich sage "eigentlich Marathon Fahrer", weil es hier in Stuttgart schon 30% Trailanteil sind und 1000hm auf 50km keine Seltenheit sind. Bin mit dem HT auf den Trails eher langsam unterwegs



Wir wäre es mit dem K-Traze. Der wäre genau zwischen deinem Sleeve und dem k pact.

Mit deinen beiden vorgeschlagenen Schonern hast du jeweils das Minimum oder Maximum an Schutz ausgesucht.


----------



## jojo456 (15. September 2020)

hans7 schrieb:


> Wir wäre es mit dem K-Traze. Der wäre genau zwischen deinem Sleeve und dem k pact.
> 
> Mit deinen beiden vorgeschlagenen Schonern hast du jeweils das Minimum oder Maximum an Schutz ausgesucht.


Von dem habe ich hier im Thread gelesen, dass er bei vielen Leuten in der Kniekehle zwicken/scheuern soll.


----------



## hans7 (15. September 2020)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Von dem habe ich hier im Thread gelesen, dass er bei vielen Leuten in der Kniekehle zwicken/scheuern soll.



Also bei mir zwickt er nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (15. September 2020)

ich hatte mir seinerzeit auch die kpact gekauft, allerdings ohne zipper, denn die mit fand ich extrem unbequem. mit zip hab ich mir noch die ion flow evo+ dinger gekauft, wo es mit dem zipper gut geht da sie nicht so voluminös wie kpact sind


----------



## Kelevra2011 (16. September 2020)

Ich habe mir letzte Woche die hier gegönnt

https://www.maciag-offroad.de/leatt-knieschuetzer-airflex-pro-schwarz-sid114258.html 


Bin allerdings auch im Anfänger Bereich unterwegs und habe sie mir eher im Hinblick auf Touren mit leichtem trail Anteil geholt 

Gehöre bis jetzt mal noch nicht zur park ballern Fraktion


----------



## jojo456 (20. September 2020)

Kelevra2011 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir letzte Woche die hier gegönnt
> 
> https://www.maciag-offroad.de/leatt-knieschuetzer-airflex-pro-schwarz-sid114258.html
> 
> ...


Die Airflex Pro und Leatt 3df 5.0 hab ich mir auch mal bestellt zum testen 
DIe K_pact hatte ich in M an und fand die nicht so passend. War mir nie sicher ob sie nun richtig sitzen. Außerdem hat man schon einen Widerstand gespührt beim Pedalieren.


----------



## scratch_a (20. September 2020)

Meine zu letzt gekauften K-Pact werde ich wieder verkaufen. 
Die alten K-Pact waren super, mit den Zip komme ich auch sehr gut zurecht, aber die neuen passen mir anscheinend nicht mehr. Da sind nach paar km die Knie innen aufgescheuert. Keine Ahnung, warum immer irgendwas verschlimmbessert werden muss .


----------

